# Dr. Si's Curse of the Crimson Throne - Beta Group



## Dr Simon (Sep 26, 2008)

Curse of the Crimson Throne
Edge of Anarchy
Beta Group
(Ambrus, Neurotic, Mowgli and Holyman)
(Formerly Oni and Valthosian)​[SBLOCK=Thorson]
Another morning in Korvosa, the day after another night’s fruitless search for Gaedran Lamm.  The snake had ways of covering his tracks, that was for sure.  Rorthin is waiting for him in the smithy.
“You’re late,” says the dwarf, but not unkindly. “Put your apron on and get the forge going.”  
Thorson takes his leather apron off the hook and ties it on. Reaching into the pocket on the front he finds something. A card from a Harrow deck, that the Varisian women use to tell fortunes. This one bears the image of *The Bear*. Turning it in his big calloused fingers, Thorson discovers a handwritten note on the reverse.

_“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”_
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Lynn]
It was a sunny day in Korvosa, but Lynn barely noticed. She had drifted through the crowded streets like a ghost, un-noticed, empty of purpose except for one thing – to find Lamm. Finding herself on the banks of the Jaggare, near a quiet landing stage, she sits down on a piling and takes out her journal. Writing her thoughts sometimes helps clear her head.
She pauses. There is a new bookmark. Not one she can remember placing there. Taking it out she finds it is a Harrow card, one used by Varisian fortune tellers. This one represents *The Unicorn*. Strange. Flipping the card in her delicate fingers she finds further mysteries. A handwritten message on the back reads:

_“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”_
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=D’Jahn]
The sun sparkles on the surface of the Jaggare River and gulls wheel overhead. A gentle sea breeze almost takes away the stink of the city. But neither sun, river, gulls nor breeze can tell D’Jahn what he is. The strange little creature is drawn back from his reverie by a twinge of pain from his shoulder, a legacy of that horrible Gaedren Lamm. D’Jahn puts a hand up to soothe the pain away, and touches something tucked inside his hood. A Harrow card, the type used by Varisian women to tell the future. This one depicts *The Mountain Man*. D’Jhan looks about him, but there is no-one nearby who could have placed it on his person. Flipping it over in small clever fingers, he finds a handwritten note on the reverse.

_“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”_
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
Escort duty is done for now. Edmond finds himself free for the time being, to pursue his own interests. Which at this particular moment means practising with his guisarme. He has heard of a great weapons master who lives in Korvosa, by the name of Orsini. Perhaps today he will try to find him, or perhaps look up old teachers at the temple. He takes out his whetstone to hone the blade of Deathwail and as he does so, something flutters from his pouch. A Harrow card, of the kind used by Varisian women to read the future. This one represents *The Big Sky*. Turning it over, he finds a handwritten note on the reverse.

_“I know what Gaedran has done to you. He has wronged me as well. I know where he dwells yet cannot strike at him. Come to my home at 3 Lancet Street at sunset. Others like you will be there. Gaedren must meet his fate, and justice must be done.”_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2008)

*Edmond Deathbane*

_Strange.

Ha, I always knew I'll get to him eventually. I expected that he will find me after I start taking Little Lams to the temple, but this works too.

Payback time soon, you bas***d._

Deep in thought, he starts honing his already razor sharp blade.


----------



## Valthosian (Sep 26, 2008)

*Thorson*

Without saying anything, Thorson's shoulders square up and his nostrils flare, he stokes the forge flames with a mighty heave and Rorthim sharply reminds him to keep the heat steady. Within his heroic frame, his thoughts are racing.

Finally, I've been searching for so long that I'd been ready to just start killing anyone that might be his in order to get to him, now there's a lead, and I'm going to take it slow and careful, and when I find him, I'll make sure that I take my hogshead of flesh.

After work, Thorson returns to his kip and retrieves his weaponry and kit, shortly before sunset, he walks to what he assumes to be the fortuneteller's abode.


----------



## Oni (Sep 26, 2008)

A puzzled frown passed over Lynn's face.  Now where did you come from?

She tried to think of when someone might have slipped the card into her journal.  It's not like she was careless with it, in fact protective would be a better description.  Lynn didn't like the idea that someone had been in her belongings.  

Turning to the big black bird hopping around nearby.

You didn't see anyone in my stuff, did you Ed?

The bird hopped in a circle and then stopped.  

Nope, nope!

You are really helpful, you know that?

Helpful, helpful!  Edward always helpful!

Lynn rolled her eyes, and turned her attention back to the Harrow card in her hand.  She read the message a few more times and her mood brightened.  Mysteries and issues of personal invasion aside, this was certainly more of a lead that she had had up til now.  Lynn certainly wasn't going to pass it up.  Things would be right again soon enough, she just knew it.  

Flipping the card over once more, she gently ran her finger over the image there and wondered if it had any particular significance.  Lynn tried to remember what little she knew of Harrow.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 26, 2008)

The diminutive Dj'hân studied the oversized card in both small hands while playfully kicking his feet off the edge of the dock. He often kept interesting trinkets beneath his cap and so wasn't certain whether he'd put it there earlier or if it had suddenly appeared on its own. It held a relevant message for him however, possibly several. The halfling boy studied the lined face of the Mountain Man on the card for some time. Was it he who'd given him the card? If so, when? If he'd put the card in his cap as a reminder to visit a friend, had the indicated time already long since past? That notion upset the halfling boy, almost as much as the uncertainty of how long the card had been in his possession. Minutes? Days? Months? Time could be so elusive sometimes...

Returning the red cap to his head, Dj'hân stood and hugged the Harrow card to his small chest. Best to keep the card in hand lest he forget it again. Gaedran; the name on the card back. That name the urchin hadn't forgotten, though it seemed a lifetime ago since he'd last thought of the cruel man to whom it belonged. Now he remembered – he'd once sworn to seek revenge against that pitiless taskmaster. Was he still alive? Dj'hân couldn't recall a joyful moment in which he'd heard about the man's death so he had to assume so. Perhaps it wasn't yet too late for revenge. Maybe he hadn't missed the rendezvous indicated on the card either. That thought dimpled the boy's rosy cheeks.

Fearful of being waylaid by the fog of time once more, the diminutive halfling boy took off at a run towards Lancet street; a warm southern wind blowing at his back.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2008)

Number Three, Lancet Street, Korvosa, Sunset.

Four figures converge on the address, an unassuming ground floor tenement wedged between others like it. Street traffic is light, candlelight shines out from the small grimy window of 3 Lancet Street.

Each of you sizes up the other three as it becomes obvious that you are all heading for the same place. Are these also people wronged by Lamm, following a strange message on a Harrow card?  Or is this a set-up of some sort?

At first glance, the four figures are:

A gaunt human male carrying a pole-arm, perhaps some kind of guard or mercenary.
A burly half-orc.
A slender woman with a raven perched on her shoulder, perhaps an elf, maybe half-elf.
A small figure in a jaunty red cap, seeming at first to be a halfling or gnome child.

[SBLOCK="Ambrus and Neurotic"]
Since both of your characters have been one of Lamm's Lambs in the past, it is possible that you may recognise each other from those days - the 'halfling child' and the 'gaunt man'. Or perhaps your times didn't overlap. I leave it to you.

Ambrus - will get back to you about the Harrow card later
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Sep 29, 2008)

The burly half-orc clumps down the cobblestone road noisily, his scale mail rustling and jingling with every step. His obvious lack of enthusiasm for more stealthy pursuits is reflected by the haft of the massive greataxe that perches over his shoulder, like a raptor waiting to be stroked, and perhaps, launched at its target.

His features are predominantly human, although some legacy of the orcish blood within him shows through with the small ivory white tusks and pointed ears. His skin is only vaguely casted with green but his eyes glitter in a fashion that is in no way human. His hair, long and dark is bound back in a pony tail, small scars mark most visible areas of his skin, and his kit is dotted with small symbols, each of them a superstitious warding or request for supernatural aid in battle.

The half-orcs head juts forward, as if pulling the rest of his body behind it through sheer force of determination, his shoulders are raised high and tight as if with barely suppressed tension, and his whole demeanor screams of barely suppressed rage.

Thorson grins toothily although it's clear that the smile doesn't even touch his eyes. He draws the harrow card out of his pocket and flips it to the ground where it lands, clearly visible to the other three adventurers.

It doesn't seem likely that this is a coincidence. Four people as obviously different as we are, showing up at the same door at the same time. If my wits haven't left me completely, I might be starting to think that when I draw and quarter Gaedron Lamm, I'll only get one quarter to play with. 

The half-orc's eyebrow arches high as he surveys the people he supposes will become his partners in vengeance.

But when you all are done getting what you want out of your pieces of him, I'll be happy to take what's left and suck the marrow from his bones.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2008)

A halfling boy, roughly ten or twelve years of age and barely knee high to a human, arrives on the scene at a jog only to slow and approach uncertainly upon spotting the others.

The bedraggled guttersnipe has large blue expressive eyes and tousled russet hair covered by a floppy red cap. Although smooth and unlined, the halfling's face is smudged with dirt and grime. His oversized linen tunic is a dirty off-white, and his loose drably-colored breeches are patched at the knees. In addition, the street urchin has a leather jerkin, light slippers, a cloth belt, fingerless woolen gloves and appears unarmed. In his left hand he carries an oversized Harrow card. Being familiar with Gaedron, the obvious assumption is that the guttersnipe is, or at least was, a part of the urchin gang known as Lamm's Lambs.

The small halfling boy looks around at the others with wide uncertain eyes. He takes the large human-sized playing card in both hands to compare the address written upon its back with the number displayed next to the door as if to confirm that he's in the right spot. Satisfied that he hasn't made some error, he anxiously hugs the card to his chest while listening to the vengeful half-orc describes his intentions. The boy swallows nervously when the man describes sucking Gaedron's marrow.

For the moment the lad remains silent while shifting his weight nervously, uncertain of how to respond.
[sblock=Dr Simon & Neurotic]OOC: I have no problem with our characters being both ex-members of Lamm's Lambs. I rather like the idea actually.[sblock=If Neurotic is amenable]Being somewhat ageless by human standards, I imagine that Dj'hân was already in the gang when Edmond was recruited. Being so small and unassuming, his role within the group was most often that of stealthy lookout or courier. When the situation called for it though, Gaedron would use the halfling boy's small size to have him squeeze through tight spaces, often to gain access to a joint he wanted burgled. Gaedron landed a big score once with such a ploy; having Dj'hân gain access to a location by having him delivered to the place in a small parcel beforehand.

Having spent some time in the gang, Edmond would likely have seen curiosity and later suspicion develop amidst the group when the halfling boy seemingly failed to grow up. Dj'hân's time in the Lambs came to an abrupt end when he inadvertently triggered a pilfered wand, enraging Gaedron into a fit of violence. The gang leader began beating the boy mercilessly. Dj'hân only managed to survive because an oddly hot and desiccating blast of wind struck the man, giving the boy a few moments to flee the surprised group of urchins and their leader.

That was several years ago and, seeing Dj'hân today, Edmon can clearly see that the boy appears to not have grown any older. Dj'hân for his part, wouldn't likely recognize the man that Edmond has become.

Let me know what you both think of this.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: Ambrus, I'm happy with this background, fits in nicely.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2008)

*Recognition*

OOC: I don't mind, it is good story, except halfling should be able to recognize human ex-Lamm. It is only several years and he should be still recognizable (it's not as if he lost or gained much weight and he already has clue that all this people are connected to Lamm)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: Oops, got my references confused. For some reason I was thinking D'Jhan was studying the card and it was in fact Lynn. Ambrus, ignore what I said above about getting back to you about the card.

Neurotic - true, but Ambrus' character is not going to be noted for his ability to pay attention to things, I think!

[SBLOCK=Oni]
Lynn studies the Harrow card. Though the deck doesn't have a place in true magic, such things have resonance and so it's always worth knowing a bit about them. As far as she can remember, the supposed meaning of a card depends on how it is laid out. The Unicorn could mean "What you seek is yours". But it could also mean "Friends are not trustworthy".
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Oni (Sep 30, 2008)

Lynn's steps slowed as she drew near.  The card had said there would be others, but she had not given much thought to what they might be like.  Before she could dwell on that the savage looking half-orc spoke, flipping a card to the ground.  Lynn felt the hatred dripping from his words and wondered what had been done to this man.   She was shaken, but willed herself not to show it.  

Glancing around at the others it was clear that Lamm had crossed a wide variety of people, from the innocent to the very very frightening.  Seeing the halfling child was also carrying a card she reached into the pouch at her belt and produced the one that had snuck into her own belongings  Holding it up between two fingers, she addressed the half-orc.  

Yes, it would seem that we have all received the same summons.  It is most curious.

She tapped the card gently against her chin for a moment as she reflected on that.  Then seemingly the thought was discarded and she turned to the dirty little ragamuffin of a halfling boy.  For a split second a shadow passed over her face at the sad thought of a child being wrapped up in this awful business, she was sure there would be unpleasentness to come if the large fellow was any indication.  But seeing his nervousness Lynn smiled warmly and bent down.  

My name is Lynn, and this is Edward.

As she pointed to the raven it nodded sharply to the boy almost as if it understood.  

What is your name?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2008)

The halfling urchin raises the Harrow card he's been hugging to cover the tip of his nose as the half-elven maid approaches. The boy cautiously studies the woman across the card top as she crouches down to his level. While she speaks, his large blue eyes flicker momentarily over to the blackbird's bobbing head before settling on Lynn once more.

Lowering the card, the boy's cheeks suddenly dimple as a beaming cherubic smile spreads across his face. Lynn is easily the most beautiful thing the urchin has ever seen. _Like a fairytale princess in one of those stories the minstrels sing about sometimes_, he thinks to himself. Fearlessly taking a half-step closer, the guttersnipe innocently places a tiny hand on Lynn's bent knee. _"Dj'hân..."_ A gentle spring breeze sweeps across the half-elven maid. _"You're pretty. I like you."_

Looking up at Edward once more, Dj'hân raises his hand towards the raven but timidly stops short of touching him. He looks inquiringly at Lynn. _"Can I pet him?"_

OOC: If anyone is wondering, Dj'hân pronounces his name as "JAHN".


----------



## Oni (Sep 30, 2008)

What a wonderful mix of innocence and directness children possessed thought Lynn with only a slight blush.   

Well it is certainly a pleasure to meet someone as sweet as you Dj'hân.

Go ahead, Ed likes attention.

The big black bird bobbed its head again as if to punctuate this statement. 

Lynn glanced at the door of 3 Lancet Street and then looked up questioningly at the two rough and tumble men who stood nearby.


----------



## Valthosian (Sep 30, 2008)

Thorson nods slightly to Lynn, acknowledging the question, spares a glance for the so far uncommunicative human fighter, walks over to the door, and raps his knuckles loudly against it.

Thorson Berith, and others who received your little note would like a word with you.

Not wasting any time, the half-orc tries to open the door.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2008)

Clearly fascinated by Ed, the small halfling boy rises up on the tips of his toes to reach the bird perched on Lynn's shoulder. A breeze lightly ruffles the raven's feathers as the boy tentatively strokes the inky black ruff along Ed's neck and chest. Dj'hân pulls his tiny hand back to cover his mouth as he giggles with delight at the contact. The urchin falls back onto his heels and pulls his forgotten Harrow card behind his back as he happily rocks his slight shoulders from side to side. _"Hi Ed."_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

My name is Edmond. You wouldn't be same boy who wouldn't grow up in Little Lamms some three or four years ago, would you Dj'ahn? 

Let's get this over with !

In years of learning how to fight effectively, Edmond learned about all manners of creatures and he looks at Dj'ahn for a few moments thinking how strange for halfling not to grow up.

_He must be something different._

[sblock=For DM]
Knowledge rolls depending on exact nature of the fae dragonblood.
Knowledge (Arcana); Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+6=25, 1d20+1=5) 

I'd say I passed with flying colors if he is magical creature 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2008)

Thorson opens the door to Number Three whilst the others continue to talk behind him.

Beyond is a small front room with a curtained doorway leading further back into the building. The room is furnished in simple fashion, with a small table in the centre. A single chair stands on the far side, with four set up on the near side of the room. Wall hangings depicting strange eldritch figures adorn the walls, and light comes from a couple of candle-holders shaped like winged elves. The candles also give forth a rich scent of flowers and spice.

On top of the table is a plain, worn tablecloth. On top of the tablecloth is a handwritten note held down with a stone. There is nobody here.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond peaks behind the warrior his eyes slightly glowing blue as he attunes himself to magical emanations. He scans the room and then shortly turns toward his companions before entering the building.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 1, 2008)

Thorson enters the room boldly, but underneath his veneer of calm something is starting to slip. Being lead by the nose from note to note does not sit well with the barbarian who wants answers from a person who he can see, touch, and potentially kill, not from a piece of paper that he can barely read. 

Hiding his lack of literacy, he paces the edges of the space, looking intently, albeit without much insight for anything noteworthy.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2008)

Dj'hân looks over at the tattooed human warrior as he introduces himself. The halfling guttersnipe's small frame reflexively stiffens when Edmond mentions the "Little Lamms". Looking imploringly at Lynn, his cherubic face makes plain the anxiety and uncertainty that the warrior's odd question has engendered in him. _"L-Lamms?.."_

Awash in familiar feelings of dread, Dj'hân shivers and slowly pulls the nearly forgotten Harrow card from behind his back to read the message written there. _"Gaedren... Gaedren Lamm"_ 

Suddenly remembering why he'd come to Lancet street, the boy turns to face the now open doorway to see the warrior's back as he follows the impatient half-orc inside. It seemed that the man's odd interest in Dj'hân had already passed. Uncertain of what to do, the urchin wrinkles his small brow and looks a question at the half-elven woman crouching next to him.


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2008)

Lynn watched the odd exchange between the gaunt man called Edmond and the little halfling.  It puzzled her that he seemed to know Dj'hân but not the other way around, the little one was a curious thing indeed.  She did not have long to consider this thought as the intimidating half-orc had wasted little time making his way inside and was soon followed by the other man.  

Turning back to Dj'hân she gave him another warm smile.  

Why don't we have a look.

With that she stood and walked a couple steps toward the doorway.  Pausing, Lynn turned and beckoned for Dj'hân to follow and then stepped across the threshold.  

She glanced around the room, taking it in.  Hmph.

The raven at her shoulder lept foward and flapped a couple of times, landing on the table in the center of the room.  Edward ackwardly hopped around the note on the table.  

Why yes Ed, I suppose that is for us.

Walking over to the table, she casually pushed the stone aside and picked up the paper.  After a quick perusal she read the note aloud.  







[SBLOCK=OOC] I've been reading too much OotS, I kept thinking as I wrote this the note would say, I prepared explosive runes today.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond scans entire room with his _detect magic_ turning slowly noting anything of interest before coming to the table to see the note.

Why don't you read it, Lynn?

[sblock=OOC for DM]
warn us in time if it is magical, oh, benevolent DM, forgive your servant his paranoia 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2008)

[SBLOCK="Neurotic"]
The entire room radiates faint magic.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm hideously tempted to say that the note reads:

Bang!

But I won't.
[/SBLOCK]

The note reads:
"Thank you for coming. I had to step out for a bit, but shall return shortly. Please, have a seat while you wait. The basket under the table contains bread and drink for you."

No sooner has Lynn finished reading the note then the door opens and a handsome, middle-aged Varisian woman enters. She smiles and glances over the party as she walks briskly to the chair on the far side of the table.

"Thank you all for coming," she says. "My name is Zellara. Please, sit. Help yourself to food and drink." She produces a Harrow pack from somewhere and gives it a quick, deft shuffle. "I apologise for my unconventional method of contacting you, but I need to remain hidden as much as possible. A terrible man has done great harm to me and would do more if he could, a man I believe has also done you great harm, a man by the name of Gaedran Lamm."


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 2, 2008)

Thorson turns and gives his full attention to Lynn as she reads the note, his irritation rising until it threatens to break through and become a full on rage, but he is arrested by the woman coming through the door.

The Half-Orc listens intently to her words, but his eyes are mobile, taking in the reactions of his fellows to her mention of great hurt and Gaedran Lamm.

Once she is done speaking, a broad, terribly cold smile animates his otherwise emotionless face and a hungry excitement pulses its way through his body.

Great harm? Yes, he's done great harm, but it will all be returned to him ten-fold. The greatest luck that could ever befall Gaedran Lamm would be that of dying in battle, before revenge could be properly taken. 

But you bring us together and speak of pain, but I have searched this city for Lamm for months and found nothing! The half-orc voice rose to a roar with his last few words and his eyes glittered with his fury.

How will you help us find him? What aid can you offer? Thorson's self-control had re-exerted itself and his words were quiet but his shoulders were shrugged to the level of his jaw and his posture sang with tension.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 2, 2008)

Dj'hân follows Lynn inside the small apartment when beckoned. Stepping through the oversized doorway, the diminutive urchin's head spins all around as he takes in the odd room. Still nervous, the boy goes back to hugging the huge Harrow card to his chest. While listening to Lynn read the note, Dj'hân studies the giant half-orc warrior, wondering idly whether he's the rugged Mountain Man depicted on his card. At the very least, he was most certainly the size of a mountain.

The diminutive guttersnipe is nearly bowled over when the door behind him suddenly re-opens and a hurried Varisian woman briskly sweeps past him and into the room. Only the urchin's quick reflexes allows him to leap clear of the woman's swirling skirts in time. The boy retrieves his lost red cap, dusts it off and replaces it upon his disheveled head as Zellara introduces herself. _I'm going to have to be careful around these giant-folk if I don't want to be squished..._

Padding cautiously across the floor, Dj'hân quickly makes his way around the forest of legs to one of the four guest chairs and begins the somewhat arduous task of climbing up onto the seat. Once successful, the urchin remains standing so that he can clearly see what's going on above. Even so, the halfling's small cherubic face is barely visible above the tabletop. Glancing over at the raven, Dj'hâd momentarily envies the bird his shoulder perch.

The small halfling ducks down in fear once the half-orc begins another loud rant, pulling his head down so that only a pair of panicked blue eyes behind eight white knuckled fingers is visible above the table edge.


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2008)

Lynn looked up with surprise, the woman's sudden entrance had startled her.  The odd situation had gotten to her nerves just a bit.  But seeing the woman was the one they were to meet she scolded herself inwardly for being jumpy.  

Before she could formulate the questions she so desperately wanted to ask, the vaguely terrifying half-orc spoke up.  As his voice rose to a crescendo of rage she winced, and the raven on the table let out of strangled squack of fear and fled back to the safety of Lynn's shoulder.  

The large man's rage seemingly abated for the moment she took a seat across from the woman.  Lynn spoke then, with what lightness she could muster.  

I think it safe to say, we all have questions similar to those stated so emphatically by our large friend here.  Perhaps you would care to shed some light on all of this.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

As strange woman entered he turned, his concentration still on his spell. While she spoke he felt his excitement rising and he fought not to show it.

Noticing little one's trouble he slowly extended shaft of his guissarme so that flailing leg could catch it and use it as a stepping stone.

I was out of town, forced out by Lamm and his cronies. I was lucky enough to escape him twice and now I came back to find him! While not searching for months as some here, I'm burning to see some justice done as he had done unto many Little Ones.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2008)

Zellara seems unfazed by Thorson's anger. She calmly shuffles her Harrow deck, before holding it open in front of you. Her intent seems to be that you should replace your cards in the deck.

"Many years ago, Lamm stole from me the Harrow deck that belonged to my mother, that she got from her mother, who got it from her mother before her. And so on. Not only was it my sole means of support, but the power of a Harrow increases for a Varisian the longer it remains in her family.

My son Eran tried to get it back. He found the thieves, members of a gang run by a man named Gaedran Lamm. As a reward for finding them, they murdered him and dumoed his body in the river. It was useless going to the guard. Not only would they care little for a Varisian widow who earned her crust by telling fortunes, Lamm has evaded them for decades. They move too slowly and are too clumsy when they do. So I asked around, I paid bribes, I consulted the Harrow. It told me of others who have been wronged by Lamm.

You ask what I can offer. I have only two things left but I will give them freely. One is Gaedran Lamm's address. He can be found in an old fishery north of here, on West Pier 17. The other is a Harrow reading which may help you in the times ahead. You may use either as you see fit."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Intrigued by magic implied in such readings (and aware that some might consider it superstition) Edmond returns his own card.

Do cards we received have any special meaning for us personaly or did you just pull them out at random?

I'd like a reading before we head out.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2008)

Zellara gives Edmond a sly smile.

"The Harrow *always* has meaning," she says.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 3, 2008)

Slowly relaxing as the Varisian woman speaks, Dj'hân grows a little distressed when she motions to have the group's various Harrow cards returned to her deck. Possessively hugging the Mountain Man card to his small chest once more, the halfling guttersnipe seems loath to part with it. It had been a comfort to him for so long, he wasn't certain he could live without it. Finally, glancing down at the rugged visage of the man depicted on the card one last time, the boy silently bid his stoic companion goodbye as he tentatively held the card out for the woman to take. _He should go home to be with his other card friends._ Aloud, Dj'hân asks: _"So what's the meaning of the Mountain Man then?"_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond speaks in same monotone without raising his voice.
Don't play with words, you know what I'm asking.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thorson started reflexively as he realized that what the Harrow card that he held in his hands was, a wave of superstitious dread flooding through his system with a chill. It was all he could do not to get it off his person as quickly as possible. His thoughts ran as swift and chaotic as plunging arrows raining across a battlefield. Is she a witch? Will she put us under a spell? If I give offense will she turn me into a frog? What does this card mean? I don't trust fortune tellers...

All this far less simple questions and emotions flitted, but in the end as he struggled for control of his mind, Thorson found two things that steadied him. Whatever her means, she delivers me a path to vengeance, a path that I have had no luck finding on my own. And the second thought came with an internal cry of pain, If I'd met this woman 4 months ago, would Kayla still be alive?

A desperate need to trust the old fortuneteller swept through the torn half-orc, and finally he stepped forward and silently handed the card to Zellara and in a much quieter tone and with a more pensive note to his voice, he asked in counterpoint to Edmond's questioning.

Will you tell me my fortune Lady?


----------



## Oni (Oct 4, 2008)

As she listened to the story of the fortuneteller Lynn pulled out the card that had so mysteriously found its way into her journal earlier today.  Turning it over in her hands she studied the unicorn painted on the card for a moment before sliding it back into the deck of cards before them.  It seemed sad to her that murder could arise from such simple little things, harrow cards seemed an odd thing to steal.   

Listening to Edmond's exchange with Zellara she could not help but wonder what sort of people she was becoming involved with.  It was a feeling not unlike the moment before going over a precipice, fortune tellers and strange threatning men, it was getting very strange very fast.  Yet here in the middle of this whirl of uncertainty was a concrete lead, Lamm's location given simple as that.  

Please forgive a question that might have an obvious answer, but why do you believe Lamm continues to wish you harm?  And why steal a harrow deck in the first place?  A bit more insight into the man might be helpful after all.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2008)

Zellara meets Edmond's gaze impassively.

"Very well," she says. "*I* did not consciously select the cards, but in the right hands the, let us call it the Hand of Fate, can give truth to the selection. The Big Sky speaks of freedom from bondage, or of new shackles replacing the old. It tells me of a person with great physical strength who seeks happiness through personal freedom for himself and others. Does that resonate with you? If not now, perhaps in the future."

"Your card," she turns to D'Jhan, "tells me of the influence of an external physical power, of a person with great resilience who drifts upon the tides of chance without thought to the consequences."

"And as for how I know what I know," she turns to Lynn, "I listen to the song of the city, I learn from the Harrow. But in this case I was told quite explicitly by Lamm's thugs that my fate would be the same as my poor son's should I interfere. I don't know why he would steal my Harrow deck. He and his thugs are spiteful bullies. I suppose it pleased them to ruin my life for no purpose."

"Now I will give you a reading. First, the Choosing. You must each draw a card and replace it in the pack."

[OOC:See below. This done...]

Zellara shuffles her cards and lays out nine on the table, face down, in a three by three grid.

"The Harrow speaks of the Past," she says, turning over the column on her left. The cards are The Uprising, The Twin and The Queen Mother. "These cards show some alignment," she says. "I see a groundswell of support, a duality of purpose and knowledge through fealty. The fealty may have been misplaced. Some of you have rebelled against authority and your actions are supported by others even if they may not have shown it at the time."

Zellara turns over the middle column. "The Harrow speaks of the Present." The cards show The Survivor,  The Paladin and The Unicorn. "There is a powerful alignment here," she says. "The Survivor speaks of rebirth through ordeal. I think this applies strongly to all of you. It is time to stand fast under adversity but beware of those you call friends, not all may be trustworthy."

"The Harrow speaks of the Future," she continues, turning over the final column of cards. These are The Wanderer, The Owl and The Carnival. "Hmm. There is a much resonance here. Attend to cast-off things, as they may contain great value, and heed to the wisdom of nature. Beware of illusions and false dreams.

"The Harrow has spoken."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
There are several ways to emulate The Choosing.

If you have a Paizo Harrow Deck, draw from that and tell me the result.
If you have a deck of ordinary cards handy, draw from that and tell me the result.
You can use dice - roll 1d6 and 1d10 (re-roll 0s) and tell me the result. Use Invis Castle, real dice or ask me to roll/

Your character can also choose not to draw if they don't trust this fortune-teller nonsense. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond doesn't hesitate. He chooses his card without thought.

[sblock=Random Selection]
I don't have PAizo or real cards here as I'm at work. Here is InvCastle link:

Harrow deck roll (1d10=4; 1d6=3) 
[/sblock]

After hearing his fortune (and surprised at how accurate description was before, which of course could be known with little research about him) he thanks her:

I thank you, Fate Reader. I will do my best to bring Little Lamms to freedom and punish Gaedren for his many crimes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2008)

Edmond's card is The Brass Dwarf.

"This is a favourable card," says Zellara. "Indicating invulnerability to your current peril."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2008)

Dj'hân listens attentively as the Varisian woman speaks. He seems surprised and a little awed when she reveals the true meaning of the Harrow card he'd been carrying for so long. _"So... The Mountain Man... is me?"_ The urchin grins widely at the very notion.

When prompted, the halfling boy eagerly reaches both hands over the lip of the table to pull and flip another card from the mysterious Harrow deck. He seems to be enjoying himself immensely, as if the reading were a delightful game of sorts.[sblock=Random draw]OOC: I drew the Ace of Cups, uh, I mean the Ace of Hearts.[/sblock]
Dj'hân continues to listen in wonderment as Zellara goes on to perform the full reading. He seems quite focused as he tries to puzzle out how what she's saying might refer to himself and the others gathered at the table.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2008)

D'jâhn's card is The Bear.

"This card indicates that brute force will overcome obstacles," says Zellara, suppressing a smile as she takes in the tiny form of the card's selector.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2008)

_"Brute force?"_ Dj'hân seems pleased though a little dubious as he pulls back the sleeve on his infant-sized right arm, clenches his teeth menacingly and flexes his less-than-impressive muscles. _"Really?..."_


----------



## Oni (Oct 6, 2008)

Not so long ago, this would have been seen as a lark with her friends, a fun distraction to go with an evening of revelry.  Now though, now it seemed to have more weight.  With a certain sense of gravity Lynn reached forward and pulled a card from the deck.  An echo of foreboding and anticipation at the back of her mind she was intent on what was playing out before her.  

[sblock=ooc] Go ahead and roll for my selection, thanks.    [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess it's pretty obvious why I first was given The Bear... Thorson rumbles.
With more than a little trepidation and all the hair on his body standing on end, he reaches to the Harrow Deck and draws.

Keeping the card at arm's length, he turns it over so that both he and the fortune teller can see it.

[sblock=ooc]
1d6=4,  1d10=2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2008)

"The cards don't always give the most direct meaning, Little Bear," says Zellara to Dj'hân. "It may not mean force of a physical nature, or it may not come from you directly. Or you may surprise yourself."

Lynn's card is The Eclipse.

"A dangerous card indeed," says Zellara. "You must be careful not to give in to self-doubt or lose sight of your purpose. Hold true to yourself and you may discover unheralded abilities."

Thorson draws The Wanderer. "Take care not to overlook the seemingly unimportant. You may find great value in cast-off things."  When this card turns up again in the Harrowing, Zellara emphasises its importance. "Twice now the Wanderer has shown himself. Here he is in the position of the positive future - I see something hidden that is of great value, that will lead you down another path. The Wanderer travels by dark ways sometimes, but his purpose is always benign."

The Harrowing has ended. Zellara gathers together all the cards and reshuffles her deck. Her concentration is solely on her cards, as if she has dismissed the group from her awareness already.


----------



## Oni (Oct 7, 2008)

Her mind was awhirl with thoughts, all trying to piece the cryptic cards together into some definitive message.  The verasity of their divinative powers aside, there was certainly a subtle magic the cards worked on the mind.  The outcome, and what was to transpire next seemed no clearer however.  Lynn was possessed of a sense of foreboding that felt as though it would eat her away inside.  There was a place to start now, at least, that much was clear.  Less so was exactly what to do about it.  

She glanced over at the odd assortment of individuals gathered here with her.  

Well we know were Lamm's bolt hole is.  We must act, and act together I think if we hope for success, the question simply is how.  I feel as though we should at least have a look at this place, if we can without tipping our hand.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 7, 2008)

Thorson regarded Lynn for a long moment, then smiled.

The address is all that we have, we go.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

"I don't think Lamm knows any of you personaly. He might recognize me, it wasn't so long ago and he will definitely recognize our Bear," -

at this, he tips his head toward diminutive halfling

- "but I don't think it should be hard to pass by the house several times without arising suspicion."

OOC: Do either Edmond or Dj'ahn know something about this fishery? Edmond might have served as outside or warehouse guard while Dj'ahn maybe got inside out of curiosity or because he had something to deliver. Edmond has Local Knowledge +6

Turning back to Zellara
"Do you know if Yargin, Giggles and Hookshanks are still with him? Or maybe what is Gobbleguts? We must count on encounter at least some of them while looking for Lamm."

For the first time in Edmonds speech leaks little emotion. Voice grows deeper, both sad and intensive while repressed shudder passes through tortured warrior.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Edmond and Dj'hân]
Lamm moves hideout quite regularly, which is one reason he has evaded pursuit for so long. The fishery is a new one since you were both part of the Little Lamms and so neither of you have any prior knowledge of it.

You do, however, remember three of his henchmen that may still be part of the gang. A human named Yargin, a half-orc called Giggles and a gnome called Hookshanks. All are mean-spirited bastards with a fondness for tormenting the orphans. Lamm also used to have a pet called "Gobbleguts", although none of the Little Lamms ever saw whatever it was. "Being sent to Gobbleguts" was used as an extreme punishment. No-one ever came back from a visit to Gobbleguts.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Eager to join in on the adults' conversation, Dj'hân interjects: _"It's way easy to hide along the piers; there are lots of good places to hole up. I was there just awhile back. Nobody ever sees me there. Stinks of fish though."_ Peering up shyly at the half-elven woman next to him, the urchin stammers: _"I-I could go take a look at the fishery for you if you want."_

The diminutive halfling boy stumbles back in fright when Edmond mentions the name "Gobbleguts". Only his chair's backrest keeps the guttersnipe from falling off the seat altogether. As is, he clutches the backrest for support while staring confusedly up at Edmond. _Who is he? How does he know so much about me, Lamm's gang and Gobbleguts?!?_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> Turning back to Zellara
> "Do you know if Yargin, Giggles and Hookshanks are still with him? Or maybe what is Gobbleguts? We must count on encounter at least some of them while looking for Lamm."





Zellara stares past you all, lost in thought. "Those names... I've heard some before... I think perhaps they might be with Lamm. I'm afraid I don't know anything specific about what you will find at West Pier."


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 7, 2008)

Desperate to *finally* take action and take vengeance, and irritated by the words of caution, Thorson snaps out:

What does it matter? Lamm will have his goons and thugs, and aye, maybe his pet monster, and every last one of them will get in our way. Maybe he will be at this warehouse, maybe not, but the answer is simple, I'm going to kill them. Anyone who stands in my way, anyone who has a hand in his organization, anyone who opens their eyes at me. I'm going to kill them all.

While we delay anything could be happening, we know nothing about his hideout or his men, there's no need to make this complicated, we have an address, there will be a front door, maybe walking around the building we can find a back door if you're so unholy obsessed with being sneaky, but it's going to come down to blood and blades and flame.

The half-orc's gaze sweeps across his companions, his eyes flashing angrily.

Did Lamm truly do something vile enough to you for you to be here? Or is this just some kind of game? Oh yes Mildred, lets pay catch a crook today! Thorson says sarcastically in as high pitched and feminine a voice as his throat can produce. If we want him dead we're going to have destroy every resource he has along the way, every man he commands. If his reputation is what keeps him strong, we take his reputation and make it ours so that every little thug and lowlife who answers to him is too afraid to. We break him. 

[sblock=ooc]Shamelessly borrowed one of the best monologues from Man on Fire, it's been a repeating mantra for Thorson's thoughts in my head ever since I came up with the character concept.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Somewhere between the first and second "kill" of the violent half-orc's enraged diatribe, Dj'hân recoils in fright, leaps down from his chair seat and makes a panicked beeline for the door. His swift egress ruffles loose clothing and the eldritch tapestries hanging on the walls. Deftly leaping up, the halfling urchin grasps the latch and uses his momentum to swing open the door while arcing through the portal to land somewhere outside.

[sblock=OOC]OOC: Never seen Man on Fire, but the speech is very nice in this context.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 7, 2008)

As he finishes speaking, Thorson stares at the door, the speed with which the small being had departed and the acrobatic display was impressive, and suddenly the mood broke. The half-orc guffawed loudly.

Boy, you're too easily spooked, if you do that in a fight someone's going to ram a spear through your guts while you're turning to run. Mayhaps you need some fortification, dwarven gutbuster might do your courage a world of good.

[sblock=ooc]To get a 3 and  a half minute gist of the movie, I like this clip: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5puJVS-XQGs]YouTube - Man On Fire The Movie Trailer[/ame] It includes a chunk of the monologue[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Very slowly, eight tiny fingers curl around the lower edge of the doorjamb as the half-orc laughs. Behind the fingers, the guttersnipe's wide fearful eyes peak uncertainly back inside #3 Lancet Street. _"D-doing th-this is w-whats kept me outa fights and alive on the streets and in the shingles."_


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 7, 2008)

Thorson went down on one knee, facing the door, keeping his spine straight instead of hunching over to appear less threatening as the halfling spoke.

When Dj'hân was finished, the barbarian slowly shook his head.

No Lad, always running is what keeps you weak. The strongest steel is forged in the hottest flame, you don't find men who can survive against anything who have not tested themselves against everything that the gods threw in their way.

There is a time when you have to make the decision and stand by it for the rest of your life, how do you want to live? In fear? Or will you be Strong?

And it may be that you don't have arms like mine, but I look at Lynn and I'm no fool, I could best her in a wrestling match but I'd rather not find out what she's spent her life learning to conjure and change and destroy when I'm not already swinging an axe at her head. I look at you and wonder, what is it that you can do? And why are you so scared to do it?


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Dj'hân seems nervous as the hulking half-orc approaches the darkened doorway but relaxes somewhat as Thorson comes down to his level. As the barbarian speaks, the urchin slowly inches out into the open and away from the doorjamb though he still seems ready to bolt. _"I-I dunno. I can sneak around and watch and listen. T-that's what Lamm had me do for him. An... And I'm scared cause everyone is way bigger and stronger than me..."_


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 7, 2008)

Then learn to wear your invisibility as a cloak, revel in it, feel it warm and protect you. If everyone is so much bigger, then it's far easier to evade them. I think for far too long you have waited in the shadows, shuddering and terrified. Lamm would have you believe that you are powerless, that listening and reporting was all you could do. He taught you to sneak, and not to strike. Because the combination of both would be dangerous to him.

The half-orc stopped for a moment, considering.

If you were my enemy you might be difficult to deal with. You could escape into places that I could not follow into, you could attack from places I would not expect. Take heart boy, weakness is a choice. Learn your strengths, your's may be complex. I take satisfaction that mine are simple and straightforward, like my mind.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Dj'hân takes a half step closer to Thorson as his fear of the hulking brute is washed away by the man's softened demeanor. Listening attentively to the half-orc, the urchin bites his bottom lip as he considers the advice very carefully. _"Alright. I'll try to be strong too."_

Suddenly Dj'hân throws his little arms wide and fiercely hugs the half-orc's bent knee as a warm evening breeze sweeps in around the odd pair. _"And I don't think your mind is simple at all Mr. Giant."_


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 7, 2008)

Thorson starts in surprise at Dj'hân's spontaneous display and mutters a thank you under his breath. At the sensation of the breeze he is overwhelmed by a sense of wonder and he bends down further to look Dj'hân closely in the face, realizing that the halfling is something far beyond his own limited experience. After a long moment, the half-orc looks up with a thunderous expression on his face at Lynn and Edmond as if daring them to say anything at all about it.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2008)

For his part, the halfling urchin merely stands next to Thorson's large boot while beaming up at the towering half-orc barbarian.


----------



## Oni (Oct 8, 2008)

As Lynn listened to the little halfling boy looking up at her, she could not help but smile a sad smile.  His small display of bravery was as endearing as it was heartwrenching.  Again the idea of this child being involved in this mess caused a lump in the pit of her stomach.  As she was about the respond, divert his attention away from this idea, the words died on her lips as Dj'hân seemed nearly to leap from his skin.  Clearly Edmond knew more about Lamm than she did, and something he mentioned seemed to have a profound effect on the little one.  

There was no time to piece together the mystery though before Thorson's angry voice once more commanded her attention.  Transfixed by his fearsome ravings she saw the small form of Dj'hân streak by her leg, part of her wanted to join him.  If she was honest with herself, Thorson frightened her.  As he questioned their resolve, she felt shame and uncertainty sweep over her.  Maybe she didn't have a right to be here, she was angry yes, but it seemed shallow compared to the depths of the half-orc's rage.  No, no, no, she shook her head and found her resolve, Lynn had a purpose here and she would see it through.  

As Thorson approached the cowering halfling boy, she stood and turned to watch them, with an almost mad certainty that something terrible was to happen.  As she listened to them however she began to realize that perhaps she had grossly misjudged the hulking half-orc.  He was certainly more astute then she had given him credit for.  Lynn was positively stunned that he was capable of more than threats and raging.  Again there was a twinge of shame, it said more of her than him.  Watching the little halfling hug Thorson it occurred to her that she no longer thought his mind simple either.  

Lynn met Thorson's challenging gaze with only a gentle nod of approval.  

Looking away from him, she thought quickly, better now before it was too late.  Lynn looked back to Thorson, eyes more fierce than before. 

There is something that needs to be said now rather than later.  I need something from Lamm, a friend's life hangs in the balance.  When we find that him, I beg of you to stay your hand long enough that I might get the information that I need.  Please.

A look of desperation and distress crossed her face.

After that....after that, do what you will.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 8, 2008)

Thorson returned Lynn's gaze levelly and surprisingly, made a slight shrugging gesture.

What you ask is ... difficult. I do not wish to be a reason by which you lose a friend, I can understand that much and since we are working together in this I don't want to cause you harm, but there is something you must understand about who and what I am.

I am berserker. The half-orc paused, as if looking for a means of clarifying further. When I see Lamm, I will fly into a rage, I will try to master myself for your sake, but if I cannot, to protect what is important to you, you may have to stop me from doing what is important to me.

And, if I have to choose between Lamm escaping, and landing a blow that would mean his death, I do not see that I could do anything but slay him. If necessary, perhaps we could bring his skull to a shaman who could commune with the dead and give you the information you need.

I do not wish to frighten you or deliver ultimatums like some power hungry madman, but you must understand me if we are both to get what we want.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2008)

Dj'hân follows the grim conversation between Thorson and Lynn, looking from one to the other with a serene expression on his cherubic face. He places  a tiny hand reassuringly on the towering barbarian's boot top. In spite of the subject matter being discussed, inwardly the halfling boy is pleased with the brutish half-orc's calmer demeanor. _I knew all he needed was a hug._


----------



## Oni (Oct 8, 2008)

Lynn nodded.  

I understand.

She knew she was asking a lot of Thorson, it would have to do.  What chance would a wet behind the ears girl have against a hardened criminal anyway, she needed help.  

I suppose that brings us back to the matter at hand then.  Are we in agreement that we should at least have a look at the place?  We can decide what to do from there, hopefully we will know more then.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 8, 2008)

Residual tension flowed out of Thorson's shoulders as he relaxed upon hearing her acceptance of the situation and he nodded as she finished speaking.

We have only one path right now, there is no reason to delay.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2008)

Dj'hân looks up at Thorson and with good-natured candor. _"Oh, there are lots of ways for us to get to the pier. I can show you."_ Beaming up at the beautiful Lynn in turn, the grimy guttersnipe's cheeks flush with color. _"And I can peek in through the windows and under doors and the like for you if you want."_ The halfling boy, overwhelmed with the lady's beauty, quickly puts his fidgety hands in his pockets and looks down shyly.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 8, 2008)

Sneaking... The half-orc sighed. Clearly his temperament was far better suited to the rush of battle. Subtlety was not high on his list of favored approaches. Unfortunately, it wasn't as if he had a barbarian war party at his back, ready to rend and raze the enemy.

Alright Dj'hân, we'll do it your way to start.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2008)

The smitten halfling boy is still sneaking shy sidelong glances at Lynn when Thorson speaks. For a moment, Dj'hân seems befuddled by the half-orc's statement before he recalls what was being discussed. _"Ah. My way. Alright. Then let's go."_ The urchin pauses to wave energetically at the fortuneteller. _"Bye Zellara!" _ And, without further ceremony, Dj'hân turns and heads out the open door into the warm evening air.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 8, 2008)

For his part, Thorson simply shrugs and follows.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

OOC: I come after only two days and find flurry of activity. I'll backtrack a little bit. It was holiday in my country yesterday...


Edmond notices discomfort his question brought to little one and he turns starting to apologize and explain when big barbarian starts his tirade.

Edmond listens impassively. _"This one can barely control his rage. It's not like he is only one that suffered by the hands of Gaedren."_

As big barbarian starts toward Dj'ahn, Edmond tenses preparing in his mind movements needed to stop him. As half-orc kneels observant watcher might notice slight upward curve of Edmond's lips and ease of tension.

_"Hmm, there is more then rage in this one. He still needs watching, but at least I can turn my back on him when not enraged."_

As everyone said their piece Edmond adds little bit of his own:
First to Dj'ahn:
I apologize if I disturbed you, it wasn't my intention. I remember you from several years ago when I was one of Little Lamms. And it's hard to forget you. Edmond manages a smile.

Looking up to Thorson until he met his eyes:
Charging through front door in Gaedren' hideout will expose you to an array of traps and maybe even magical wards. He didn't survive so long for being careless. And we can at least look around.

I was one of Little Lamms and if those thugs paid little more attention to me I could have become one of them. Instead their greed and cruelty pushed me firmly in the hands of Irori and against them.

I can prevent him from running and also can try to stop you from killing him while enraged, but I want your permission to do so. I don't want us to come to blows for that afterwards. And I agree that it's better to kill him then to let him escape.

We should however try not to kill him, guards can do that legaly for us. We just need to hand him to them. And once we destroy his resources and disband Little Lamms to church shelters and honest jobs he won't be coming back.

That said, what are we waiting for? motioning to Dj'ahn to start moving and noticing that he is waving in the wind of his passing


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 9, 2008)

Thorson glowers as Edmond speaks, his lack of pleasure plainly evident. 
Stopping me from doing something that I would regret, if only for Lynn's sake is acceptable, but I don't plan on letting him go to the guards. The justice of this city has failed, I have no intentions of letting it fail again.

As for you, a man who boasts that he could have been a thug if only the thugs had appreciated him more is not a man who inspires anything within me except distrust, even when speaking of good deeds. I will be watching you. 

With those parting words, Thorson turns back and continues to follow the enigmatic little halfling.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond animates from his usual monotone:
It is not a boast, orc, but a simple fact. I was dying of hunger and whatever else Gaedren did, he saved me from dying in the sewers. You haven't lived under him for years, you arrogant oaf! He was only thing I knew, what we all knew. I helped those weaker then my self within Little Lamms, but such life as it was of petty crime was all I knew at the time. You presume too much by taking your self right to judge me!

Slight smile crease Edmonds lips and he continues in calmer tone.

I'm guilty of same crime, I judged you not in full control of you faculties until you managed to calm Dj'ahn. He was always a nervous one.

You are not the only one to suffer from his hands, so stop behaving as if you are.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 9, 2008)

All that you say may be true, it matters little to me, but have care if you hurl insults at me again, I may not be able to restrain myself.

Thorson flashes his rather large canines at Edmond in a half-snarl.

And No, I don't imagine that I'm the only one who has suffered, but until someone else proves capable of delivering vengeance on Lamm for all that he has done, I'm going to take that on as my job and I'll need a good sized piece of him to work with. His other victims can have what's left.

Enough, we'll fall behind Dj'ahn if we keep arguing and I don't want him doing anything dangerous without the rest of us ready to bail him out.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 9, 2008)

Moving along Lancet street in the waning daylight, Dj'hân pauses to peer curiously at Edmond once the man admits to being a former member of the Little Lamms. The admission elicits mixed feelings of doubt, familiarity and trepidation in the tiny guttersnipe. Although he could recall some instances of kindness and camaraderie amongst Lamm's urchins, by and large the children competed and fought each other to establish their position in the gang's pecking order. Being the smallest and weakest amongst them, that meant that most of Lamm's urchins had bullied and abused him as mercilessly as did Gaedren himself.

Since having fled the gang, Dj'hân had sought to avoid the attention of any of the other Little Lamms for fear that they'd try to beat or capture him in an attempt to curry their master's favor. Although he claimed to have similarly left the Little Lamms, this holy man seemed to the urchin to be a tangible embodiment of all those things that he sought to elude.
Turning to continue on down the street, the little guttersnipe tries to find Edmond amidst his own turbid memories. _Was he one of the bad ones? Did he ever beat me?..._

Leading the way towards the piers, Dj'hân soon turns off the main streets in favor of a circuitous route through shadowy back alleys, vacant lots and little known shortcuts. Keeping out of sight seems to be a regular way-of-life for the little guttersnipe. Being only knee-high to his giant companions, the halfling boy has to maintain a leisurely jog to stay ahead of the quartet. Although he has the tireless stamina of an energetic child, eventually even Dj'hân begins huffing and puffing from the exertion.[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Dj'hân is aiming to lead the group stealthily to a concealed spot in proximity to the fishery from which they can observe the place in relative safety and anonymity.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 10, 2008)

The tension between Edmond and Thorson was palpable.  Lynn hoped that this would not grow into anything greater, no it must not.  If she had her own say, she certainly didn't have any confidence in the law of the city, but she could not afford to throw any fuel on the fire, one side or the other.  It would be better if this conversation went in a different direction.   Besides there were some thing she wanted to know.  

Edmond, I think you know more about Lamm than the rest of us, perhaps you could tell us a little on the way.  How long ago where you one of the Little Lamms?  Is there anything we ought to know about before we get there? 

She glanced up at the raven perched on her shoulder.  

Keep an eye on the little one Ed.  We don't want to lose Dj'hân.

A few ackward flaps became something more graceful and the bird went up into the darkening sky.  Lynn turned back to the guant warrior an expectant look in her eyes.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Several years have passed since I left Little Lamms. And I cannot tell you much more then we already know. Gaedren normaly shows when he has something that needs to be done. Otherwise he keeps to himself. He is cruel man, but in his own way did some good by keeping some of the children alive. Of course, he killed some of them himself, but for most, being Little Lamm meant less trouble and more food on the streets.

I don't know if he actualy enjoys cruelty the way his goons do, but he is capable of torturing the child for days simply for doubtful hope the child might know something of value.

With this last words, Edmonds voice flattens out totaly, he walks stiff and his face is carefuly set neutral mask.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2008)

West Pier 17 is not far from Zellara's house, just a short way north, but it is already dark by the time you arrive. The city of Korvosa is quiet, almost unnaturally so as if it were waiting to exhale.

The Old Fishery is a rickety building where every angle is askew. The building juts out over the water of the Jeggare River, its eastern end supported by pilings encrusted with weed and barnacles. Double doors onto the street are shut tight, and the windows are all boarded over. To the north, a loading ramp leads into what looks like a courtyard from where you hide in the shadows. To the south, a boardwalk of old warped planks clings to the edge of the building and leads out to an sail-less sloop, listing slightly in the water.  A faint flicker of light shines through the boards of the nearest window on the south wall, but there are no other signs of life.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 10, 2008)

Dj'hân leads the group behind a row of discarded shipping crates at the mouth of a shadowy alleyway. He pauses to catch his breath while peeking around the stack. Turning to peer up at his companions, the halfling guttersnipe jerks a thumb over his shoulder and whispers. _"There's the old Pier 17 fishery there across the way. So, you all going to hide here while I go take a closer look?" _[sblock=OOC]If the others are amenable, Dj'hân will stealthily approach the fishery to spy around the edges of boarded-up windows, doors or gaps in the wall's planks; anywhere through which light can be seen. Given enough time to peek and listen, he'd like to complete a full circuit of the building before reporting back to the party. Dj'hân also intends to keep an eye out for thug and urchin lookouts who might be stationed in the neighborhood around the fishery.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 11, 2008)

Lynn eyed the building critically from their hiding place.  Now what?  She didn't like the idea of the little halfling boy sneaking about.  Lynn glanced at Edmond and Thorson, well maybe Dj'hân was the better choice after all.  He had survived on the street a long time after all.  Finally she nodded and said in a low voice.  

Alright, but you take off if there is any trouble.  And I am going to send Ed, to keep an eye on you.

She glanced over at the raven perched nearby. 

Got that Ed?

The dark bird cocked its head to one side and stared a moment, then bobbed its acknowledgement.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
The wooden walkway to the south creaks a little, but Dj'hân is so light-footed that he barely makes a sound. Through the gaps in the wood of the only window showing light, Dj'hân can just about see a blond-haired human man, sat on one of two beds reading a book by candlelight. The man pauses and looks up, briefly, as if alerted, but soon goes back to reading his book.

Dj'hân recognises this man as Yargin, one of Lamm's henchmen. The walkway heads out over the river, suspended high on pilings above the now dark waters of the Jeggare, mist beginning to close in. The old sloop at the end of the pier has seen better days and barely looks seaworthy. From around her to the east, Dj'hân can make out a lower storey to the building closer to the waterline.

Returning to land, the opening to the north leads into a fenced yard. A wagon partyl laden with barrels bearing the image of a fish (in red paint) stands in one corner. Immediately opposite the opening are some double doors (closed), and leading off to the left are some steps, leading down to a door. This would lead into the lower floor that Dj'hân saw from the river.

Yargin's room seems to be the only lit room in the building.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 14, 2008)

Beaming up at Lynn, the diminutive urchin nods in acknowledgment, turns and skips out of the alleyway towards the quiet fishery. Peaking out around the stack of crates, the trio can catch a fleeting glimpse of the guttersnipe before he disappears amidst the building's abundant shadowy nook's and crannies.

Minutes pass without sight or sound from Dj'hân or the warehouse. Finally, with their attention on the alley's mouth, the trio are possibly surprised when their tiny cherubic companion brushes past their legs as he reenters their midst from behind along with a warm evening breeze. Evidently, the halfling boy had circled around after completing his scouting mission.

Without preamble or pause, Dj'hân begins to whisper his report in an uncharacteristically clear and succinct manner, almost as if long used to doing so. _"I only saw one man inside..."_ The urchin shudders lightly and places a tiny hand on the towering half-orc's boot-top for reassurance before continuing. _"...Yargin, a blond haired human cohort of Gaedren's. He's inside a bedroom in the south-western corner reading in bed. There's a closed door on the south side of the building, probably the closest to him. Aside from the large double-doors on the west-side facing the street, there's also a large double-door loading dock inside an enclosed yard on the north side. There's a wagon with some barrels there. That end of the building has a basement with a door at the bottom of some stairs to the left of the loading dock. The eastern half of the building is up over the river and there's an old ship moored to a dock there that doesn't look fit to sail; I didn't go aboard to explore. There looks to be nine boarded-up windows around the building in all with no other lights inside except Yargin's candle."_

Having finished, Dj'hân blinks confusedly as if surprised by his own unexpected rambling. His soft cherubic features are momentarily marred by uncertainty as he places a second tiny hand on Thorson's boot for comfort.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Could Dj'hân have determined whether any of the doors were unlocked by giving them each a careful nudge?[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 14, 2008)

Lynn peered intently across the way, expecting to see Dj'hân coming back to them any minute now.  What was taking him so long?  Maybe they shouldn't have let him go.  

When the little halfling boy suddenly showed up next to her, she nearly jumped out of her skin.  A stifled Eep! escaped her lips.  Somewhere overhead a quiet cawing that sounded an awful lot like laughter floated down.  Lynn squinted up into the darkness, muttering to herself.  

Damn crow...

Her face still flush with embarrassment at being surprised she listened to Dj'hân's report.  It was oddly more complete than she was expecting.  

I guess Lamm's not here.  Maybe we can get this Yargin fellow to give up some information.  I bet if we went in through the basement on the other side he would not hear us come in.  I'm sure you two big men could subdue him.

Lynn paused as if she'd forgotten something.  She kneeled down and smiled at Dj'hân. 

Good job.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 14, 2008)

Dj'hân positively glows with delight as Lynn directs her enchanting smile at him. Blushing, the boy grows self conscious and finally hides his face behind Thorson's calf while idly digging his boot toe into the dirt. The urchin giggles softly before peeking out at the beautiful half-elf.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Good work, Dj'ahn!

Now, I suggest we go there and disable Yargin as fast and as quietly as we can. 

Maybe knockin' on the door and bowling him over when he opens would do the trick?

And even if he doesn't open we can still break the door and let ourselves inside except it won't be so quiet anymore.

I can distract him with a sound, prevent him from running or simply stun him with spells. If there is way we can open the door quietly 

he looks at Lynn questioningly

maybe we can distract him, slip inside and surprise him when he gets back.

Surrounding the building, knocking down the door and breaking through the windows at same time would be more efficient, but obviously more noisy and would leave signs that can be seen from afar and we couldn't surprise others when they come back.

Other ideas?


He looks at others expectantly.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done Dj'ahn. Thorson rumbles. Then, turning to Edmond and Lynn: Can one of you disable Yargin with a spell through the glass window?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2008)

*Disable Yargin*

OOC: How far is he from the window and would spell such as color spray work through the glass? It seems it should, but just checking...

OOC2: is there anything special about Yargin that we should know about? What would Little Lamms know about him? Is he fighter, mage, rogue...

He can resist spells, they can help and slow him, but we should be prepared for direct approach.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 14, 2008)

The tiny halfling peers up at his giant half-orc companion and offers helpfully: _"Oh, there aint no glass; all the windows are boarded up. I spied Yargin through a gap between the boards."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Addressing some of the queries:

Yargin is pretty much right in front of the window - bed is against the southern wall of the building.

Dj'hân finds that all of the doors seem locked, at least to stealthy investigation.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Oni (Oct 14, 2008)

I think we should be careful that our means of entrance is not too obvious, depending on what happens here that may be important.  As for disabling him through the window, it is possible, but not necessarily reliable, nor is it apt to be for very long.  However Dj'hân said something that gave me an idea.  If the only source of light inside is a single candle, were that to be snuffed it would be very dark indeed since the windows are boarded up.

Lynn looks at Thorson, with a small grin.

You think you could take a blind man?

Of course this necessitates at least some of us being inside, and the point of entrance being at least somewhat away from this fellow.  That is why I thought perhaps the basement, since it is on the opposite side of the building and probably most out of sight.  If we were to be lucky we might even be able to surprise him before he can even have weapon in hand.

[sblock=ooc]I'm making a few assumptions here to please correct me if I'm off.  

1. I can snuff a candle with prestidigitation.

2. That while it should be dark enough in there without a light source to effectly render someone with no special vision blind, lowlight would at least be slightly less disadvantaged, (i.e. not completely blind) due to any small amount of ambient light that might come in through spaces in the boards.  I figure Lynn should know at least how much light she really needs to see at all.

3.  How much ambient noise is there what with the river and the city and all, is it reasonable to think that we might be able to get away with prying a door open without being heard?

[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 14, 2008)

I like your plan... yes... I do think that I can deal with one darkblinded human. 

Thorson grins at Lynn appreciatively.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2008)

*Edmond*

Sounds like a plan. Should I stay outside on this side just in case? If he hears you I'll make the sound into something else. IT might alleviate his fears for long enough for you to come close.

Yargin isn't warrior he is an accountant and might surrender if intimidated enough. He might have some alchemical items on his person so be careful.

OOC: If some bumping is heard or falling crates or something similar, Edmond would create cat fight with ghost sound. Something along the lines of meaow? MEAOW? Pfffft!! Pffft!!! MeaoOW! cats running.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2008)

Oni said:


> [sblock=ooc]I'm making a few assumptions here to please correct me if I'm off.
> 
> 1. I can snuff a candle with prestidigitation.
> 
> ...




[SBLOCK=OOC]
1. I think that's reasonable within the limits of the spell.
2. There will likely be some ambient light, so low-light vision will work.
3. At this time of the evening, not a great deal of background noise. Prying a door open would probably be heard.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 15, 2008)

Getting caught up in the growing enthusiasm, Dj'hân hops onto his tiptoes, bounces his little arms in front of his chest and looks expectantly up at his adult companions. _"And what do I do?"_


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn bends down to the hopping Dj'hân, a slightly amused smile on her face.  

You have already done a great deal, little one.

She gently tapped the end of her nose, thinking.  Hmmm...

I'm not sure, I think this is mostly on Thorson.

She looked back up at the others.  

Actualy I think I may be trying to be too clever for my own good.  Edmond was right we should just go through the closest door to him, who knows what is between the basement and his room.  We just sneak over there, snuff his light, you two break through the door and have at him quick like.  I guess the rest of us will try to make sure he doesn't manage to run away.

Glancing over at the building, I hope it's a shoddy door...

[sblock=ooc] I guess we'll have to actually take action here at some point.  

Ambrus I racked my brains trying to think of something, but I don't know what you character can do.  So I went to look your character up on the RG, and now I still have no idea what your character can do (only a slight exaggeration).  Loresong Faen Dragonfire Adept 1  <----- that's like Greek to me.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Thorson goes through the door, I go through that window. You try knocking first, maybe he's waiting for someone and will approach the door. It gives as better chance of catching him before he bolts through one of the doors.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 16, 2008)

Simple enough, less to go wrong. Thorson mutters. When his light goes out, I'll go through the door and head straight to him, I guarantee I can see in the dark better than he can.

Thorson walks over to the door in question as stealthily as he can and prepares to batter it down as soon as there is a loss of illumination.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Which doors are we talking here?  There are the double doors to the west, that open onto the street and look like the main door to the building, or the door to the south that opens onto the boardwalk.  From Dj'hân's scouting, neither seems to directly open into the room where Yargin is. I'll leave it to you to decide which would give the more direct access....
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2008)

*Edmond*

I'd say Thorson should go through main doors. They might be harder to break, but he won't have to step onto rickety planks. It's bad enough that Edmond will have to walk these few steps.

Unless we have access to silence spell?


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Indeed, it's the main double door for me[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 16, 2008)

Dj'hân puts his hands behind his back and rocks back and forth delightedly while grinning widely when Lynn kneels and offers up more praise.

Listening to the two men discuss options, the little guttersnipe shyly offers up his own insight into the matter. _"The south-side door is closer to the window and is away from the street. Yargin's bedroom also has its own closed door, so you might have to break both down, Mr. Giant, before you can get to him. Maybe it'd just be easier to rip out the wooden planking and to go in through the window..."_


----------



## Oni (Oct 17, 2008)

Edmond maybe it would be better if you went through the other door, rather than the window so we can keep it as dark in there as possible.  I'll leave it to whatever you think is best though, this is not my area of expertise.

Before going anywhere Lynn makes a few abstract gestures through the air muttering to herself.  Her nerves were enough on edge she wondered if she would be able to cast.  When done weaving her spell, she draws a finger through the air leaving a small trail of glitterdust.  Satisfied her magic is working she nods her readiness.  

When the others are ready she goes as quietly as she can over next to the lit boarded up window.  When everyone is in place she'll peek in and put out the candle.  

[sblock=ooc] If Edmond doesn't decide to go through the window, once the breaking of doors starts she'll follow up with a colour spray through the boarded up window, it's not like he won't know somethings up at that point. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 17, 2008)

Dj'hân takes the hem of Lynn's skirt in hand and follows the half-elven woman over to Yarin's window once she heads out of the alleyway.[sblock=OOC]Dj'hân will stealthily enter the building behind one of the men once a way in is created, be it either through the window or one of the doors.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Well, I'll take souther doors then if you can create color spray just as easily as I can.

All of you, consider that Gaedren may already know about us and that fortune teller is a trap. We might encounter an ambush behind these doors. I don't think it likely, but don't be too surprised and think how will you react.

Let's go. Dj'ahn would you stand on the buildings corner and count to three so that we break at the same time?


OOC: 

Oni, please, when discussing spells tell if you can duplicate some effect or have another option so we can have better overview of options.

Once everything starts and if Yargin isn't immediately subdued, Edmond will create ghost sound of running men surrounding the building. Also, after breaking in, he'll be ready to cast touch of fatigue so that Yargin cannot run.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 17, 2008)

Delighted with being given such an important responsibility, Dj'hân nods his head enthusiastically in response to Edmond's request. Skipping over to the corner, the halfling boy waits until the three adults have reached their respective positions before raising a tiny arm up over his red cap.

Taking his job very seriously, the guttersnipe dutifully surveys both sides of the building, pauses, and then pumps his tiny arm into the air three times in quick succession before excitedly waving both arms wildly over his head.

OOC: Dj'hân will follow behind whichever male first succeeds in breaching the building, pausing to hide in the entryway to survey the interior as well as the street outside for unexpected developments.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2008)

*No plan survives contact with the enemy.*

The pieces are in place, Dj'hân gives the signal.

Lynn casts her spell and the candle goes out. A tirade of swearing comes from inside the room, with the sound of somebody moving around clumsily.

Thorson and Edmond hurls themselves at the door. Both are big men, but although the doors crack alarmingly they do not give. Out on the slippery boardwalk, Edmond loses his footing and narrowly misses pitching backwards into the water. As it is he lands heavily on his back, and the planks of the boardwalk make sounds to suggest that any sudden movement on his behalf will send him for a swim.

Thorson, however, gets a second go and this is enough to burst the door from its hinges. The half-orc crashes into a small room, an office by the looks of it under his darkvision. From the opposite corner a lets out a low growl and lunges towards him - a mangy yet vicious hound, teeth bared.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Edmond Strength check 1+4 = 5, fail.
Edmond Balance check (Acrobatics) 5+2 =7, fail.
Thorson Strength check 3+4 =7, fail, retry 11+4=15, success.

Edmond is prone, on a slippery, fragile surface. Thorson faces a large dog.

Initiative:
Dj'hân 17
Dog 14
Lynn 10
Edmond 6
Thorson 4

Yargin?

I've got Colour Spray as the next action for Lynn, let me know if you want to change that.

I've referred to the dog as a "Hound" on the map to avoid confusion with Dj'hân.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond is thankful that he has hooked weapon. He hooks the blade in one of the gaps in the door and rolls aside holding the weapon. Finishing his roll he gets up in a crouch holding the weapon across his midsection swearing inwardly.


OOC: Assuming that pressure he effected to heave himself up dislodges the weapon, otherwise he holds guissarme extended and lodged in the door and using it as leverage to break inside.

OOC: this is why I prefer my own rolls  Then I just curse my own luck...


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 17, 2008)

Dj'hân, standing at the corner, watches the results of both men's efforts to breach their respective doors. Excited at first, the diminutive halfling guttersnipe freezes in place once he hears the loud sound of barking from Thorson's breached doorway. The boy had intended to follow the brawny half-orc inside, but he finds himself rooted in fear at the prospect of facing a... *dog*. At his size, even the smallest animals could pose a threat. During countless nights spent on Korvosa's streets the urchin had learnt how to slay vicious rats and even to fend off alleycats as big as himself with a tiny knife he carried for just that purpose. But a full-sized junkyard dog was a much bigger and more dangerous threat; one he'd learnt to wisely avoid lest he be torn apart and eaten.

Recalling his first meeting with his companions on a fateful night not unlike this one, the halfling boy brings to mind the wise Varisian fortune-teller's Harrow reading in which he'd drawn the Bear card and her explanation of its meaning: _brute force will overcome obstacles_. Then a question the giant half-orc had once asked him long ago echoes in Dj'hân mind: _How do you want to live? In fear? Or will you be Strong?_

Screwing up all the courage he can muster, the halfling boy swallows nervously, pulls his red cap down firmly onto his head and rushes in through the door behind Thorson. Then he sees it: the monster. It had been a long time since he'd dared to get so close to a dog; Dj'hân had forgotten how *massive* they could be. This one has a vicious maw which could swallow the boy whole without difficulty. And its barking... the resounding thunder of it was nearly enough to knock the poor halfling off his small feet. Panicking, the guttersnipe quickly darts past a large table and takes cover amidst the legs of a chair on its opposite side. Shivering in the shadowed space beneath the chair, Dj'hân clamps both of his small hands over his mouth to avoid screaming.

OOC: Double move action to enter the room along the right-hand wall. Using Stealth to hide in the cover provided by the chair.


----------



## Oni (Oct 17, 2008)

Lynn was caught by surprise when Edmond lost his footing, she glanced from the window to him, wondering what to do next.  Then came the sound of the door giving way around the corner, followed by the gutteral sounds of some beast.  Things weren't going well.  Glancing once more at Edmond she could only hope that he would be able to extricate himself for the time being, Thorson might not be able to get to the room as quickly as planned and that could be disasterous.  She couldn't allow the man in the room to get the drop on Thorson.  Lynn concentrated, began another slightly more complex incantation, and then poked her finger though a hole in the boarded up window to unleash her spell into the room.  Her spell cast she risk a peek through the boards to measure its effect.  

[sblock=ooc] save DC 15 will I believe.

Neurotic.  I'm not sure that Edmond ever mentioned being able to do any such thing, it's not as though Lynn would know his spell list.  And to avoid any confusion I envision Lynn as a bit of idiot savant with regards to spellcasting, that is to say she just kind of knows how to cast the spells she can cast, but spell names and theory and all that sort of thing is pretty much lost on her.  No one told her how to cast a colour spray or what it's called, the movements and syllables are just in her blood somehow. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]If the dog goes after Thorson, he's going to draw his axe and attack, if it goes after Dj'hân, he's going to draw his weapon, move to, and attack it. If it succeeds in hurting Dj'hân he's going to simultaneously start raging and try to get between it and Dj'hân while attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2008)

Edmond hauls himself back onto his feet with the help of his glaive, as Lynn casts her spell through the window. There is a high-pitched shriek from the man inside, but when Lynn peers through to check the results she sees that he shakes his head clear, whilst gesticulating with his wand towards the window. A glob of yellow-green liquid spurts from the end but his shot is wild and the liquid splats into the boards.

Dj'hân darts around the dog, which doesn't seem to notice the small tasty target. Kept at bay by Thorson's swinging axe, it backs under the table, its muscular hindquarters and docked tail mere inches from the small halfling boy. Thorson reacts too slowly to hurt the beast, his axe cleaving a chunk from the table.

[sblock=OOC]
Thorson axe attack 8+5= 13, miss.
Dog attack on Thorson misses.
Yargin makes Will save, fails ranged touch attack.

Edmond is now on his feet again. The sounds of the dog barking and Thorson smashing up the furniture are quite audible to Lynn and Edmond where they stand outside. Thorson and Dj'hân can hear Yargin's scream from where they are.

Initiative:
Dj'hân
Dog
Lynn
Yargin
Edmond
Thorson
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 20, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

[sblock=OOC]
If it's possible, Edmond breaks southern door. 

If there is no safe access (because the boards would collapse) he will charge at the window and literaly throw himself inside (hopefuly, not breaking any bones, just the window)

By breaking, I mean opening the door either via guisarme if it's still wedged or kicking the door in (providing at least marginally safe footing).

If guisarme came free, is it possible to use guisarme as an axe to swing from the side to break the door? It's cutting weapon, but it's blade is not as massive as that of the axe.
[/sblock]

Lynn, shoot him if you can, we cannot afford delays anymore.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]
Edmond's guisarme came free, I forgot to mention that. He can use that to swing at the door from the side of you wish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 20, 2008)

*Axed*

[sblock=Guisarme vs. Shoulder]
The question isn't if it's possible, one can swing a knife at the door. What I'm asking is is guisarme massive enough to do some cleaving action? If footing is stable, Edmond will break in by shouldering/kicking the door. This was just an option because of my ignorance of guisarme balance. It is fairly heavy weapon, but it's also polearm, I'm not sure how much of it's weight is blade.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]
It's D&D, the nuances aren't that fine .  But a guisarme is essentially a bill-hook on a long stick, with variants adapted from that basis. It would be reasonable to assume that a version with a heavier chopping blade existed, but not as much as what in D&D terms would be classed as a halberd.

It's not *ideal* for chopping down a door, but with the long handle you could get some decent leverage and the door doesn't look all that solid.

In game terms, it's the difference between a single Strength check, and a damage roll minus hardness against the door's hit points - the first is potentially faster but the second *will* succeed eventually. You're not looking at a good solid dungeon door - the boards are a bit warped and the hinges look rusty.

The boardwalk is slippery - running could be hazardous. It is also weak - too much weight in one place could be hazardous. (Why do I feel like I'm writing a Health and Safety report? )

So, I leave you with that information, and you can decide what you want Edmond to do.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 20, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Surveying damaged planks under his feet, Edmond looks at the door. Disapointed that his impact earlier didn't leave them at least damaged he swings his polearm in wide arc hitting the door just above the middle and near to doorframe attempting to open them with one hit.

Attacking the door:
1st time(1d20+5=24, 2d4+6=12); second time (if needed) (1d20+5=20, 2d4+6=9) 

OOC: I assume I don't need to destroy them totaly, just to break wood around the lock. So, strike goes about handspan above the middle verticaly and about one third of its width horizontaly away from hinges. Why oh why didn't I take Power Attack 

OOC2: if you rule that weapon is axe-like enough it does double damage.


----------



## Oni (Oct 20, 2008)

Lynn let out a startled cry when the strange liquid spattered onto the boards she was peering through.  Whatever it was, she was sure it wasn't pleasant.  It was obvious enought that her spell hadn't worked.  She glanced over when Edmond shouted, at least he was back on his feet.  On the other hand there was an awful lot of noise coming from Thorson's direction, who knew what was happening over there.  Try and try again they say.  Taking a deep breath to steady herself she tried her spell once more, praying it would take.  This time she wasn't taking any risk however, once she finished casting she stepped to the side of the window out of sight of the man inside.  She woud just have to trust success or failure would be obvious.  

[sblock=ooc]If it's not already obvious Lynn cast colour spray once more just as before, and then moves a step to one side from the window, effectively taking cover behind the wall.  The side away from Edmond, I think that'll be safer. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 20, 2008)

Thorson growls in frustration as his axe goes wide of its mark and prepares himself for another strike.

Dj'hân, hide yourself near the door to Yargin's quarters so that if he enters the room he'll pass you by! Thorson grunts out as quietly as he can while still being audible above the melee.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2008)

Dj'hân recoils when he sees the slavering beast's powerful flank knock into his chair as the giant hound swings around to bite at Thorson from under the table. His tiny chest heaving from his panicked breathing, the halfling urchin cautiously backs out from beneath the chair. In the dim moonlight shining in through the open doorway, the boy turns and fixes his attention on the right-hand door; it should lead to Yargin's bedroom. _Gotta be strong like Mr. Giant. I'm not afraid. Gotta be strong like Mr. Giant..._

Taking his trembling hands away from his mouth, Dj'hân cautiously pads towards the closed door. Climbing up onto his tiptoes the urchin grasps the latch and, shaking, tries giving the door a firm push before darting for cover next to the doorjamb.

OOC: Five foot step towards the righ-hand wall door. Move-equivalent action to try and open the door. Using the concealment provided by the darkened room's shadows to remain hidden. Standard action to ready.

[sblock=Dr Simon]It's my intention to have Dj'hân ready an action to _instinctively_ use his fire attack against any opponent that approaches his position, be it either the dog or Yargin through the (possibly) opened doorway. If the opportunity presents itself, I'd like to use the following flavour description for the effect if you'll allow it; it's in keeping with how I imagine his wind-based nature powers manifest themselves.

_"Seeing an imminent threat baring down on him, the diminutive urchin instinctively throws his arms up to shield himself. Suddenly, the air in the room stirs and kicks up dust that begins to swirl around the diminutive halfling. As the temperature rises rapidly Dj'hân flings his tiny arms forward as a desiccating summertime sirocco surges away from the boy to envelop his feared foe. Caught in the searing southern wind, nearby wood smolders and quickly darkens as if charred. Dj'hân, for his part, seems utterly astonished by what's occurred."_[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2008)

As Dj'hân dashes for the door the dog turns. Thorson's shout distracts it from the little halfling and it sinks its teeth deep into the half-orc's thigh. Only a mighty overhead smash from Thorson's axe, slicing the dog nearly in two, causes it to let go. Blood runs down Thorson's leg from some deep puncture wounds, but the dog is no more.

Edmond smashes through the door to reveal what looks like an untidy office on the other side, two closed doors leading off to the left and right. Lynn blasts her spell through the window just as Dj'hân opens the door. Both Dj'hân and Yargin and caught in the cone of dazzling colours, but the halfling boy manages to close his eyes just in time. Yargin does not, gives out a shriek and collapses across the threshold, dropping his wand in the process.

From somewhere in the river-side part of the building, heavy footsteps on creaky wooden floorboards are approaching.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Thorson bitten by dog for 10 damage (critical!)
Thorson Axe attack 17+5=22, hit. Axe damage 1s12+8=10.
Dog is dead.

Dj'hân Will save 16+3=19, save.

Yargin unconscious.
Footsteps are coming from the top part of the map.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond vaults through the door avoiding weak planks.

He's seething with supressed rage for his failure altough on the outside he is just as melancholic as ever. He hastens into the office to ensure Yargin is safely bound before he recovers from Lynns spell. He glances to the right and then speeds on to the door on the left opening them.

Is everyone alright? Someone's coming. Dj'ahn can you bind Yargin so we can deal with newcomer?

He surveys the scene and looks in the room to check on Yargin.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 22, 2008)

Dj'hân yelps as an eldritch swirl of clashing colors shoots through the newly opened doorway. Doubly lucky, the tiny urchin manages to avoid both the disorienting magical effect and Yargin's own massive bulk crashing down to the floor when he darts behind the doorjamb. Holding his breath and blinking in shock, the guttersnipe looks down at Lamm's unconscious henchman; a flood of half-forgotten memories of the man assail the boy. Slowly, with a trembling hand, Dj'hân reaches down and picks up Yargin's dropped wand. Looking at the staff-sized stick, the halfling boy licks his lips uncertainly as he turns its quivering tip to point at the man.

The frightened guttersnipe nearly jumps out of his skin when the next door over opens suddenly. Luckily, Dj'hân recognizes Edmond's towering silhouette in the shadowy illumination before turning the wand on him. Brought back to the moment by his companion's question, the halfling urchin looks around confusedly for a moment before asking: _"Bind him? With what?"_ The wily guttersnipe smiles mischievously as he catches sight of the man's sash belt. Having answered his own question, Dj'hân begins to excitedly tug on Yargin's belt.

OOC: Move equivalent action to pick up the wand. Free action to speak. Standard action to remove Yargin's belt.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 22, 2008)

Frustrated by his failure to deal with the dog quickly and the surprising pain of the bite that it gave him in his leg, Thorson moves to the nearby door through which he hears approaching feet. planting himself solidly beside the door where he won't be hit by it as it opens, he readies an action to instantly land a solid blow as anyone comes through it.


----------



## Oni (Oct 23, 2008)

There was a split second thrill of success when she heard the man on the other side of the wall cry out and then fall to the floor, this victory was short-lived however when the sound of heavy footsteps reached her ears.  Oh no..., Lynn muttered quietly under her breath.  Someone must have been on the boat.  Quietly as she could she slipped around the corner to the front of the building, Lynn was sure she didn't want to be the first one whoever was coming ran into.  Fighting down the urge to just keep going, she flattened herself against the wall and peeked back around the corner, trying to stay hidden as best she could.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond stands behind Thorson and readies his guisarme for tripping, holding it low protruding by the side of Thorson right knee. Assuming that one survives barbarians chop.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2008)

Dj'hân ties Yargin up with his own belt, whilst Lynn retreats to the corner of the building.  Meanwhile, inside, the left-hand door opposite to the entrance slams open, and an extremely ugly half-orc barges into the room. Almost instantly, Thorson and Edmond act like a precision team. Thorson slams his axe into the shoulder of the other half-orc, whilst Edmond reaches past his new team-mate and hooks his guisarme under the enemy's feet. 

The enemy half-orc staggers into the room, not quite dropped to the floor by either attack. He turns to face Thorson, and Edmond and Thorson can see that he is missing his right eye, amidst a horrific network of scars that make his face even more hideous. With a strange inane giggle, he slams his flail into Thorson's side, ignoring the blood and bone fragments from his ruined shoulder.

[SBLOCK=Neurotic and Ambrus]
This is "Giggles", a psychotic half-orc enforcer of Lamm's, pretty much all muscle and no brain. Dj'hân perhaps hasn't got a good look at the half-orc yet (being behind Edmond and Thorson), but he'd recognise the trademark giggle.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Thorson, readied attack. 12+5=17, hit. Damage  = 11
Edmond readied trip attack. 10+8=18, trip attempt failed. (I used +5 CMB, +2 for feat, +1 for bonded item vs a DC of 15 + targets CMB. Not *quite* enough).
Giggles attack on Thorson, hits, 10 damage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 24, 2008)

Scrambling overtop of Yargin's prone body, Dj'hân busies himself with pulling the unconscious human's arms behind his back and wrapping the man's sash around his wrists. When the other door is opened the diminutive halfling guttersnipe gasps in fright at the familiar sound of the hideous half-orc's maniacal laughing. Shuddering, the boy manages to stammer a single fearful word: _"G-Giggles..."_

OOC: Full round action to bind Yargin.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 24, 2008)

Thorson absorbs the blow with a loud grunt, realizing that now he is well and truly hurt, staring into the face of the hideous half-orc in front of him, his mind goes into survival mode. Something clicks, an image appears of a human woman, an amulet around her neck, scratching viciously at this "Giggle's" face as he drags her through an alley, "Giggles" snaps and whips his flail into her head, she falls and does not move. It may be a fantasy born of desperation, of hate, but it's all that Thorson needs.

"You killed her," Thorson growls as a glaze passes over his eyes, his pulse begins to pound in his ears until everything is dominated by a rushing sound in his head, his axe feels light as a feather, there is no pain, there is no fear, and as the adrenaline peaks, a wolf-like howl erupts from his throat and the rage takes over as he swings his axe.

[sblock=ooc]Rage time.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 25, 2008)

Lynn realized that sounds distorted as they were bouncing off of the water must have played tricks on her ears.  It was clear now from the sound of the fighting coming from the nearby door that whoever had come was inside not out.  She didn't waste anytime, running to the doorway Thorson had burst through only a short while ago.  Her eyes caught the soft light reflecting off the pooling blood on the floor, and the chaotic flicker of steel brought to bare.  There Thorson and Edmond engaged the most grotesque half-orc she had ever laid eyes on.  The dark was no longer to their advantage.  With slow gesture and words at once foreign and familiar, Lynn found that strange spark that flowed in her veins.  

[sblock=ooc]I'm a dummy, I thought the footsteps were outside the building, got all afeared for nothing.  

Lynn will cast Dancing lights to illuminate the room, and hopefully eliminate any nasty miss chances from concealment anyone might be suffering from.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2008)

Giggles, chuckling all the while, swings his flail in a wide arc, but Thorson ducks beneath it. 

The room suddenly brightens as Lynn summons glowing lights in the room, and Edmond sends a fan of colour into Giggles' face. This distracts the thug just briefly, but it is enough for Thorson, with a feral sweep of his axe, to lop the head from Giggles' shoulders.

It bounces across the floor to land at Lynn's feet, a manic grin still stretched across its lifeless lips.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Giggles - miss on Thorson
Edmond - Colour Spray
Lynn - Dancing Lights
Thorson - Attack on Giggles 12+7 = 19, hit. Damage 1d12+12 = 17.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 27, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Noting with some concern that half-orc entered blood rage, Edmond steps into the doorway thus protecting Dj'ahn and giving himself some room to maneuver if barbarian doesn't calm down.

Good work, Thorson! 

Dj'ahn how goes binding? Do you need help?

We may yet gain some surprise from all of this.



HP: 21
AC: 15
F/R/W: +3/+2/+2
Spells:
0th: 3
1st: 2


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 27, 2008)

Kneeling on the small of Yargin's back, the tiny halfling guttersnipe continues his frantic efforts to bind the human's wrists. Seeing the second of Lamm's cronies defeated in such a brutally gruesome fashion, Dj'hân suddenly finds himself overwhelmed with powerful feelings of fright, elation and horror. Quietly the young boy begins sniffling as tears well up in the corners of his eyes.

OOC: 2nd full-round action to continue binding Yargin.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 27, 2008)

Staring down at Giggle's headless corpse as if it were a thousand yards away, Thorson turmoil embroiled mind gradually slows, though it seems to take an eternity to him. Giggle's blood pooling at his feet, threatening to soak into his boots causes the barbarian to take a half-step back, and finally the moment is broken and the familiar ache of having exerted himself too much takes hold. His back and shoulders protest as the greataxe is returned to its sling, and a sharper pain in his ribs vies with the sensations coming from his badly mangled thigh. Blood continues to seep out of the bite but the half-orc ignores it for the moment. 

Bloodthirsty fantasies of ripping Giggle's heart out of his chest and eating it swim through his mind, but ultimately, this foe was not sufficiently strong or admirable to merit absorbing his spirit.

Wearily acknowledging Edmond's comment with a nod and the comment handy spell, Thorson leans against the wall before his brain catches up to the realization that Dj'hân is all alone with Yargin in the other room, he limps quickly over there and craches down inelegantly to one knee next to the bound man.

Noticing then the tears in Dj'hân's eyes, he feels a moment of confusion before recalling similar displays of warriors after their early combats.

It's alright boy, happens to most people, a battlefield is just something that you get used to, people can get used to anything. You did fine. If you need any help with that, Thorson points at Yargin's increasingly mummified form, let me know.

[sblock=ooc]Thorson has 11 HP remaining and 6 rage points. He is fatigued for the next two rounds. The bit about eating Giggle's heart to take on his spirit draws from various primitive culture's superstitions and is not intended to have any game or stat implications.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 27, 2008)

Dj'hân looks up uncertainly at the looming mass of the kneeling half-orc as tears begin streaming down his grime-covered cherubic face. In vain, the boy tries to stifle his crying while setting his mouth in a small hard line. Without a word, Dj'hân simply nods his head gratefully and offers up the ends of the knot that he's trying to tie in Yargin's sash.

Sliding down off on the man's back, the urchin wipes his eyes with the palms of his hands. Blinking back the tears, Dj'hân seems to notice how badly injured his giant companion is. _"You're bleeding..."_ The sight of the glistening blood seeping through Thorson's trousers reminds the young halfling of something he'd once possessed. Did he still have it? Could it help the half-orc? Taking the red cap off his disheveled head, Dj'hân begins rummaging through its haphazardly collected contents in search of something. Elated at having found what he's searching for, the beaming guttersnipe pulls out a fist-sized stoppered vial, rises up on tiptoes and offers it to Thorson at arms length. _"Here Mr. Giant. It's medicine. It'll make you feel better."_

OOC: Seeing as there's no immediate threat, are we out of combat rounds?


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 27, 2008)

That's... Thorson blinks rapidly in surprise, That's too valuable Dj'hân for someone like me. Realizing that Dj'hân would probably be hurt if he didn't take the boy up on the offer, Thorson accepts the vial and drinks, quickly feeling the effects of the positive energy. Thank you, the half-orc breathes, then remembering that there is still a job to do, he finishes knotting Yargin up, then grabbing the man by the hair Thorson asks Dj'hân, So, shall we get the others and wake up sleeping beauty here?


----------



## Oni (Oct 27, 2008)

For a moment the din of combat and the weird flashes of colour at the corner of the room seemed all very distant and muffled as she pushed her spell into being.  Around the room strange fire soundlessly sprang to life, seemingly born of the air itself,  shedding baleful heatless light and like a witch's oil burnt green and blue and white.  Her spell complete, the sights and sound of everything going on rushed over her with a terrible accuteness, as though reality itself had suddenly become louder.  This return to awareness fell in time with Thorson's axe, where it seemed the raged filled warrior had carved the ragged line dividing life from death right through Giggle's neck.  With a wet thump and a clatterous roll across the floorboards the strange projectile came to rest at Lynn's feet.  Awash in the queer light the lifeless eyes peered up at her from the twisted face.  She wanted to scream, but instead bit her lip til she nearly bled.  A small voice in her head managed to carry itself above the cacaphony of fear and told her there was no going back now.  

Looking away from the leering thing she took a deep breath forced composure back onto herself.  She had a purpose here, and it was time to stop acting like a frightened little girl.  An uncharacteristically hard look on her face she carefully made her way around the pooling cooling blood and went to deal with the living rather than the dead.  

Coming to the door of the other room, Lynn was greatly relieved to see a very much alive Dj'hân.  Thorson had been hurt, but everyone was on their feet at least.  

Maybe we had better check to make sure there aren't any more surprises first.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 27, 2008)

Do we have time for that? Thorson asked Lynn, how long does the magic you used on this gutbag last? Even tied up he might be able to do something... I know he cast a spell before. Superstitious thoughts race through Thorson's head as he imagines the unconscious book keeper / alchemist summoning a fiend with a single turn of phrase.


----------



## Oni (Oct 28, 2008)

Lynn frowned a little.  

Well...not long.  He could come to any moment.  If you tie him well, and gag him I doubt he'll be doing any magic unless he is extraordinarily clever.

The image of the man now laying on the floor trying to attack her with some strange wand flashed through her mind.  Better to check to see if he wasn't hiding any other strange toys.  With a gesture and murmur she wove another another spell, blood pounded in her ears and for a split second the world seemed to quiet and pause around her, followed by that familiar rush.  Opening herself to strange unnatural senses she felt for the presense of magic as blue fire danced in her eyes.   

[sblock=ooc]cast detect magic[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2008)

While Thorson and Lynn speak, the halfling urchin busies himself with emptying out Yargin's pockets and pouches. Collecting the few trinkets he finds, Dj'hân quickly scoops the lot into his red cap for later. The guttersnipe pulls his hat back down onto his head and, standing, hefts Yargin's dagger and wand as if they were a sword and staff sized for his diminutive stature. Peering up at the his companions curiously, the boy waits for an indication of what they intend to do next.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 28, 2008)

Thorson quickly tears a strip of cloth off Yargin's body and roughly gags the man with it. For the first time he appears uncertain, I can ask the questions, I think he'll take me seriously, but what do we want to know?

Embarassment wars with bloodlust inside Thorson but he attempts not to show it, he just wishes he could tear the information concerning Lamm from the man's body, but there could be other things... things that the half-orc wouldn't think to ask.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Satisfied that Thorson is in full control of himself, Edmond peeks through the door Giggles came from. Using what little light Lynns spell provided he looks inside the fishery. He pays special attention to finding path through it as straight as possible. He also takes a moment to scan the room for magic just in case there is some glyph on the way.

OOC: or forgotten +4 fish hook of dismemberment


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2008)

A search of Yargin's person reveals his wand, which he was holding, a well-worn leather overcoat with three vials labelled "acid" and a thunderstone stuffed into the pockets. He is also wearing a dagger and a garnet-studded necklace around his neck.

Not long after Thorson and Dj'hân have finised tying him up, Yargin begins to awaken from the spell. When he opens his eyes, he suddenly goes stock stiff, terror in his eyes as he sees Thorson before him.

[SBLOCK=Lynn]
The wand is magical - faint conjuration magic, but nothing else on Yargin, or in the room, registers as magic.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
Beyond the second door, the room opens up but you are unable to see far (smell, on the other hand is another matter. This room reeks of rotten fish). The door opens onto a walkway, that runs around the room to the right. The main floor is some 7 ft. below you, and you can make out the gleam of water in a couple of places. Somewhere in the room, you here the sounds of scuffling feet and several people trying to breathe quietly. Nothing registers as magical that you can see.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Yes, we are currently out of combat rounds. 
Dj'hân's healing potion restores 6 hit points to Thorson.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Lacking vision, Edmond concentrates on hearing trying to pinpoint men in the room, but he is careful not to siluethe against light behind him. He tries to hear out if they are on the walk way or down on the floor and on which side. With some luck and their carelessness he might be able to 'see' how many of them are there.

After several seconds he retreats and motions for others to come closer.

Whispering:
"There are several men inside trying to be silent. They obviously know we are here."


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 28, 2008)

At hearing Edmond's whispered warning, the half-orc whispers to the now awoken Yargin, Make any trouble and I'll break every bone in your body, then Thorson quickly gets up and joins Edmond by the door, he attempts to peer as carefully into the dark gloom with his Darkvision as he can.

Don't bother with light, I can see fine in the dark, he whispers to the human.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2008)

The anxious guttersnipe beats a hasty retreat out of the room once the bound human begins to stir from his magically induced somnolence. Returning to the previous room, Dj'hân is confronted with the staggering sight of blood-splattered walls, a cloven hound carcass and a separated half-orc's body and head. The young boy stumbles back in shock, eyes wide until he bumps into the doorjamb. He closes his eyes tight and gasps for breath as he tries to calm down. _Got to be strong like Mr. Giant. I'm not scared. Got to be strong like Mr. Giant..._

It certainly wasn't the first time that the young boy had seen dead and butchered bodies. Living on the streets and shingles of the city amidst the dregs of society quickly robbed a soul of its innocence concerning death. Having worked as one of the Little Lamms had also offered its fair share of brutal violence. Too many such sights had been lost to the depth of the young urchin's jumbled memory over the years. It was easier... no. It was _necessary_ to let such sights fall away forgotten if one was to remain alive and sane. Tentatively, Dj'hân opens his eyes and sniffs loudly to keep himself from crying once more. _Got to be strong like Mr. Giant. I'm not scared. Got to be strong like Mr. Giant..._

The sight of the room called to mind an abattoir in which Dj'hân had once spent a long night while seeking shelter from the cold long ago. He'd learned then to abandon feelings of fright and revulsion when survival was paramount. Moving forward, the guttersnipe tries to ignore the sight of the half-orc's bleeding neck stump as he begins to quickly search the body for useful trinkets; his survival might later depend upon them. Try as he might, the young halfling can't seem to help but let tears stream down his grimy cheeks and chin as he works in silence.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I'll need some light to fight.

Where are they?

If they line up I'll fry them with another color spray. I'll warn you by calling number one so you know to close your eyes and duck in time.

Edmond winces inwardly at the thought of killing so many. They may be thugs, but he knows from bitter experience how such life can become self-supporting circle of viciousness. He knows that they won't balk at killing him, but he'd still prefer to get them to guards. At least, they'll have some chance of redeeming themselves or do some favor to society if they go to forced labor units.

_I hope I can restrain Thorson if there is question of killing them versus leaving them tied up and risking leaving our backs open. They would most likely bolt even if they do get free. Hmm, again, I'm judging him, he might yet again surprise me. It seems he is quite sensitive under all that hurting._


----------



## Oni (Oct 29, 2008)

Content that Yargin had been stripped of anything dangerous by the little halfling Lynn let the spell slip away.  

Edmond's whispered warning was something she had been afraid of, that they were yet not alone.  Something was odd though, if there were many men why had they all not come together with that horrible half-orc.  She had a sudden horrible thought.  

Carefully she picked her way of the other others and spoke in a low voice.  

Wait, why didn't they attack before, maybe it's the children.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Peeking back past the adults' legs at the bound human, Dj'hân tries to draw the trio's attention back in that direction for a moment. _"Uhm. Maybe you'd like to bring him with us or something. I mean, his legs aren't tied up. He can just get up and walk out the door if you leave him there."_ The halfling boy finishes his statement by pointing at the bashed in double doors that open out onto the street.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 29, 2008)

The half-orc glances quickly around through the doorway before hearing Dj'hân's comment, then he abruptly slaps himself in the head and hisses, idiot, I must be going soft around humans, don't interfere. Turning quickly he races back to Yargin and buries his greataxe in the floorboards a handspan away from the man's skull, then hauling him up by the front of his shirt, a very cold, tusky smile greets the captive.

There's two ways we can do this, the first way, you just might escape with your life if my companions here decide that they just have to show mercy, but to go down that path, you need to first tell me who else is in this building and about any other traps or tasty tidbits that a band like us should know. If you lie, and I discover it, I'll take one finger per missing or wrong detail.

The second way, you decide to be a hero out of some brave adventurer's tale, the kind that ends with the hero dead and dismembered, or locked away in an asylum, horribly disfigured and croaking for the rest of his life because he has no tongue to scream with, but only after I find out everything I wanted to know.

So choose, nod your head for door number one, shake it sidelike or number two. I don't really care, number two would be more fun for me anyway. 

[sblock=ooc]Using intimidate here, Thorson's fairly good at that [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond aknowledges the possibility of children with a nod. As Thorson didn't locate the enemies he is still in the blind.

As Thorson races back to Yargin he starts as if he will stop him then realizes that if Thorson decided to kill Yargin he won't be in time to stop him. _"Oh, no! Here goes first one! Phew, glad I'm wrong about this guy. Really need to have more faith in him. Now to see if there are children about."_

Whispering to Thorson's back:
Ask him what's on the boat and when others are coming.

Total effect of his indecision being that Edmond looks into the door, starts after Thorson, checks himself back before actually running and then turning into the fishery and stepping onto the walkway. He is careful to keep his hand on the door so he can slam it if arrow come streaking.

You can come out now, Little Ones. It's Deathwish, some of you may remember me. You are safe now.

OOC: must show that 'deathwish' somewhere  so it's as good as ever to act on just supposition


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2008)

Yargin nods most emphatically in response to Thorson's threats. His eyes are wide with fear. He makes some "Mmpph" noises behind his gag.

Edmond's eyes are becoming adjusted to the dim light in the far room. He can see nobody on the walkway, in fact it sounds like the breathing is coming from directly *below* the walkway. There is no response to his call.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond motions for Lynn to move her lights down into the fishery.

Whisper:
"Lynn, get those lights inside and down please."


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 29, 2008)

Cry out to anyone and I'll take your feet and roast them like a pig's.

Thorson unties Yargin's gag and glares at him.

Start talking, who's in the boat, how many are there, then the tell me anything you think I should know that might keep you in one piece.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2008)

"Boat?" Yargin looks confused and terrified. He doesn't understand the scary half-orc in front of him, which means he can't give him the information needed to stop said half-orc from chopping his feet off. The realisation dawns.

"Oh, *that* thing out back? No-one. Thing's an old wreck. You want Lamm? He's down below, you've got to go underneath the Fishery to get to him. You've killed Giggles, Hookshanks has probably done a runner, he's no match for you anyway. There's no-one and nothing between you and Lamm. He's the boss, he made me do it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 29, 2008)

Thorson calls over to the others, he says Lamm's down below but there shouldn't be anyone else, lets find out, shall we?

If I don't find exactly what you said, and if there's anything I decide I wanted to know on the way, it's coming out of your hide he hisses to Yargin.

With that, he drags the human along as he returns to Edmond and the others.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 29, 2008)

The distraught little halfling quickly finishes with his search of the gruesome body, finding little beyond the monstrous half-orc's bloodied leather armour and dropped flail. Being unable to move either, Dj'hân leaves them where they've fallen and turns away from the retched sight. Walking timidly over to Lynn, the grimy guttersnipe quietly takes the half-elf's skirt hem in hand and crumples half of his narrow frame into its folds as if seeking some measure of comfort there.

OOC: Can we see a map with the layout of the new room, or at least as much of it as we can see?


----------



## Oni (Oct 29, 2008)

When she felt the gentle tugging at her skirt Lynn looked down to see the tiny halfling half hiding there.  He looked so fragile there.  She bend down and touched his head, smiled gently, and though she thought it was likely a lie she whispered it anyway.  

Don't worry, everything will be ok.

Even if they all came out of this in one piece she wasn't sure anything would be ok ever again.  

Standing once more she nodded to Edmond to acknowledge that she had heard him.  Concentrating she recast the spell that had created the eerie lights.  Moving carefully over gore that soaked and stained the floor she join the guant warrior at the doorway.  With a wave of her hand the strange lights glided past her and spread out around the room.  

Let us see what there is to see.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2008)

By Lynn's dancing lights you see that the room opens out into a large area. You are on a walkway that leads round the right hand wall to some steps that lead down to the floor in the far right corner. Similar steps rise to the left to another door level with you.

The room stinks of rotten fish - down to the left is a huge vat of rancid slurry, chutes leading down to it from your level. Barrels marked with a crudely painted red fish are stacked in the far left corner, near another door at ground level. Below and in front of you, a hole in the floor leads down into darkness. Mist rises from it, and a network of ropes hangs over the side.

There is no-one visible in the room, but there are scuffling, sniffing and breathing sounds from below the walkway, as of a large number of people trying (and mostly failing) to be silent.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

Who's down there Yargin, we can hear breathing, don't play me false if you want to keep your face. Thorson whispers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2008)

"That'll be the little bra- er, dear children, sir," says Yargin in a wheedling voice. "I expect they're a bit frightened by all the noise."


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

You forgot to mention them when I asked you what was in here before Yargin, do you really want to be a beggar in the Grey Ward with no eyes, no tongue, and no arms or legs? Perhaps you need a lesson in obedience and memory.


----------



## Oni (Oct 30, 2008)

Lynn wrinkled her nose and held her sleeve to her face.  The smell in the room was nauseating, she could taste the rancid fish in the air.  The captive Yargin had confirmed her notion that the children were here.  The question now was what to do with them, they couldn't let any more harm come to them.  She called down to them.  

You can come out, we're not here to hurt you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2008)

"But sir," says Yargin, "You only asked about things what would stop you. The little dears would do you no harm. Would you like me to call them out? They might be soothed by the sound of their dear Uncle Yargin."

There seems no need for Yargin to do this, though. In response to Lynn's call, some children appear from under the balcony, just a small group of older urchins. You get the sense that more are still beneath (Edmond and Dj'hân know that there ought to be more than the six who appear). They are a sullen-looking bunch.

One of the lads, perhaps about 12 years old, in ragged clothes and a pinched, aggressive expression on his face says "Wot choo about then missus? Woss your game?"

[SBLOCK=Edmond and Dj'hân]
Although he's got older since you last saw him, when he was a snot-nosed youngster, this is Kester. A tough survivor with a hard edge, and it looks like the years with Lamm have made him harder still.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Thorson]
Although Thorson is not particularly adept at dealing with people, his feral senses can sometimes spot when things are off. This boy is troubled by something - his eyes keep darting to something under the walkway, out of your sight.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 30, 2008)

Still hiding amidst Lynn's skirts, Dj'hân whispers up to the adults. _"If Lamm isn't down there then maybe he's up here somewhere. Maybe we should try that door."_ The young uchin indicates the unopened door along the left hand wall. _"The loading dock is outside on the other side; there's a pair of double doors on that side that lead in there too. He might try to leave that way."_


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

Thorson's eyes narrow and his expression is suddenly very cold, There's something else under that walkway and the kids are scared of it, Yargin here is trying so desperately to convince us there's nothing, and he's brave enough to lie to me about it when he's all tied up, must be something he's even more scared of than us. 

Yargin, I don't like liars.

With that declaration, Thorson stuffs the gag back in the human's mouth and grabbing the man by the hair agains yanks and pushes him down to the floor face first while kicking his feet out from under him.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 30, 2008)

Dj'hân's cherubic face suddenly blanches. _"M-Maybe it's G-Gobbleguts... Maybe it's here..."_ The anxious boy crushes himself up against Lynn's leg in fear.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

Strength boy, you're not alone, what is Gobbleguts?


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 30, 2008)

_"I-I don't know. It's Lamm's pet, but he never let any of us see it. When one of us made him angry enough he'd take em to visit G-Gobbleguts._ The young guttersnipe trembles at the thought. _"N-Nobody ever came back from a visit with Gobbleguts..."_


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

Then Gobbleguts was just a tool to keep you afraid and in line, Lamm could easilly have simply dispatched the children himself but bring out the rumor of a monster and who of you would oppose him. If we find it we kill it, if we find Lamm, we get what we want from him.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 30, 2008)

Dj'hân tries to calm and steady himself though he continues to hold onto Lynn's skirts. _"So... do we look for him in there?" _The urchin motions towards the left hand door.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah. We will.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 30, 2008)

Thorson absently leans over and says to Yargin, If you move from that spot, I'll kill you.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 30, 2008)

_"So, uhm, should I try and open it?"_


----------



## Oni (Oct 31, 2008)

No game, not with you lot anyway.

She glanced over at Edmond and whispered.

Do you know any of these children?

Lynn swallowed the lump in her throat, she wouldn't have believed even a few hours ago what she was about to say.  

Maybe we better hide the bodies, we don't want to make this harder on them than it need be.

She called down to the grubby little urchins again.  

I'd like to help you if I can.  Is it just you children down there?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Hello, Kester, good to see you're still successful. But look at me! I did one better. I left Gaedren, survived and prospered. You were just a kid when I left and look at you now. Propert man you'll be! You too can be more successful still if you join us instead of that loser under your feet.

Come, Little Ones no body of us will hurt you. Yargin is tied up up here. And I have a treat for all of you.

With that, normaly melancholic Edmond animates speaking in normal voice and produces smal bag od sweets.

He waits for response.


Little bit after:
Dj'ahn, we are no longer street children, not even you. No more reasons to be freightened of Gobbleguts. Turn around and look at that hairy carcass out there. Don't you think that would be terrible monster in the eyes of children?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

*Dj'hân and Thorson:*
The door opens easily enough, to reveal a large room that stinks of rotten fish, worse perhaps than the room with the balcony. Near the right hand wall is another huge vat, stuffed with fish chum and seaweed. Some long-handled paddles and forks are propped up nearby. Chutes lead down into the balcony room, currently closed with shutters.

The room is otherwise empty.

*Edmond and Lynn*
"Nah, we're peachy missus. We'll, er, we'll be going now, then?" says the boy Kester. Then: "Edmond? That you? Why you come back? You din wanna do that, fings ain't changed."

As he's talking to Edmond Kester forms his right index finger into a hook-like shape and taps his right thigh with it quite deliberately, meeting Edmond's eye as he does so. The same finger then points to the left (under the walkway), a small gesture that anyone to the boy's left wouldn't be able to see. He does this a few times.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 31, 2008)

Thorson bends down to the halfling and whispers, We need to go help the others with whatever is under the walkway. Lets use that door to the right. 

With that, the half-orc moves into the room that was just opened up and proceeds to the upper door, he very carefully opens it just a crack and peeks down and to the right towards where Kester is and hopefully he can see underneath the walkway.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Thorson]
Thorson sees, beneath the walkway, a large group of children, all dirty faces and ragged clothes. They range in sizes between tiny ones of about 6 years to taller ones approaching their teens and growing out of their clothes. Small hammocks are slung beneath the walkway, but all the children that Thorson can see (about twenty or so) are out of bed. Expressions range from fear to bored indifference.

Once again, Thorson's barbarian senses serve him well. Tucked in the midst of the children, trying to emulate them is a small figure with an older face, most likely a gnome.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 31, 2008)

Dj'hân accompanies his massive half-orc companion into the next room, seemingly eager to be complicit in the sneaky endeavor. The young guttersnipe likewise peeks cautiously around the doorjamb, albeit at the level of Thorson's knee once the door has been opened a crack.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Looking at the map of the building I'm wondering if, from their current vantage point, Dj'hân thinks he might be able to climb down secretly to the lower floor. Also is there a narrow gap between the round vat and the wall nearest to it? I'm thinking that Dj'hân might be able to hop down (or be lowered discreetly by Thorson) to the lip of the vat and then lower himself down to the floor to then shimmy along the wall behind the vat (beneath the chutes) towards the area beneath the walkway.

Maybe it's a crazy idea, but it seems like it might work for such a small stealthy character as Dj'hân. The fact that everyone's attention is focused on Kester and those on the walkway would likely help too. If so, he'll proceed with the attempt.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 31, 2008)

Thorson beckons Dj'hân over and whispers to him, 

There's a old looking child sized thing in the middle of the kids down there, go warn Edmond. I'll attack from here when he's ready.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 31, 2008)

Dj'hân nods up at Thorson and quickly scurries off on his mission. Padding lightly around the corner, through the gore filled room and along the short corridor, the tiny guttersnipe stops at the door and reaches over to tug silently on Edmond's pant leg. Attempting to remain out of Kesler's sight, the young urchin motions for Edmond to draw down closer before he whispers a brief message into the man's ear. _"Mr Giant is over by the door on the other side of that big vat down there. There are a bunch of kids under the walkway but one of them looks like a small grownup. Mr Giant says he'll attack him from over there when you're ready."_

OOC: Dj'hân waits a few moments to listen to Edmond's response and to answer questions before he scurries back over to Thorson's side.


----------



## Valthosian (Oct 31, 2008)

In preparation, Thorson eases one of his throwing axes out of its sheath and waits for Edmond's reaction.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 1, 2008)

*Attack!*

Go, tell him to attack immediately after I jump down.

Edmond concentrates, casts True Strike and jumps off the walkway turning in the air.

[sblock=Directions]
OOC: please roll for me, I'm baby sitting so not much time...full defensive, attacking as soon as opportunity arises. Color spray as an option, also touch of fatigue. If you don't hear from me on monday, NPC EDmond as needed to continue action. I'll back as soon as I'm able

OOC2: if Dj'ahn needs more time to reach Thorson, Edmond casts Ghost sound first and then true strike so we can time the attack exactly. Ghost sound will produce wild growling as that of large feral dog. That should be enough to scare real kids and capture attention of not-so-reals in that critical momrent edmodn jumps down...
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 1, 2008)

At the sound of Edmond's commencement of attack, Thorson pushes the door open and leaps down with his throwing axe at hand, and his greataxe ready to draw, racing for the strange, old looking thing he howls again.

[sblock=ooc]Thorson has acrobatics! That said, he's going to move however he has to to safely avoid the vat below before jumping.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 2, 2008)

Lynn noted the child's odd tapping.  It was obvious something was keeping them from coming up, but she didn't know what to do.  If they rushed down the stairs, it was likely they would only be endangering the youths.  She spoke to the child again, though her words were more directed toward whoever else might be listening.  

You can go if you want.  Like I said before we don't have a problem with anyone but Lamm, as long as they are willing to step aside and lay down their arms.  Might even pay for information if it is good enough.

Lynn glanced nervously at Edmond next to her, as he obviously began casting, the situation was coming to a breaking point one way or the other soon enough.  

[sblock=ooc]This is an attempt to get who/whatever is down there to lower their guard perhaps.  I don't know if bluff would apply, but she does very much have a problem with anyone holding kids hostage.  Bluff +13 

If Edmond jumps down, she'll run around the catwalk to go down the stairs. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2008)

Edmond and Thorson leap down to the lower floor, giving Kester and his friends a start. Lynn races along the catwalk.

As soon as the two warriors land, the "old-faced child" pushes his way through the rest of the children. He is a gnome. His left hand is firmly clamped around the chubby upper arm of a small girl (the grime on her face streaked by tears and snot). His right hand holds a kukri, which he has poised above the wrist of the girl.

"Now now gents," he says in a rasping voice. "You heard the lady, she said we could go free. Edmond, you wouldn't want to hurt your old pal Hookshanks would you? You wouldn't make me hurt this dear little creature, would you?"

[SBLOCK=Edmond and Dj'hân]
This is Hookshanks, the last of Lamm's three adult helpers. He's a little sadist and you know he's quite capable of chopping the girl's hand off.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 3, 2008)

You'll unhand her unharmed and walk away from this if you don't want to be slowly dismembered and fed piece by piece to the dogs while you still draw breath, Thorson growls.

[sblock=ooc]Using intimidate[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 3, 2008)

Dj'hân arrives back into the upper vat room just in time to see his half-orc companion heft his axe and charge down the stairs, presumably to challenge the old short man he'd seen. Peeking around the doorjamb the urchin sees that Edmond has likewise hopped menacingly down to the lower floor while Lynn is running along the upper landing. The guttersnipe then spies the familiar form of a wizened old gnome emerging from the crowd of urchins with a young human girl held hostage.

Licking his lips and hopping from leg to leg anxiously, the young halfling is momentarily uncertain of what to do in light of the tense standoff. Turning, Dj'hân heads back the way he's come, through the gore-filled room and short corridor to hide behind the doorjamb of the lower room's other open doorway. Peeking cautiously into the room once more the urchin watches the scene, waiting for a notion of what he might do to come to mind.


----------



## Oni (Nov 4, 2008)

Racing around the catwalk and down, Lynn came to a skidding halt at the base of the rickety stairs.  Her blood ran cold when she saw the little girl the gnome threatened with the cruel curve of steel.  

She beckoned, pointing to the crates stacked to her right. 

Children, come over here out of the way.

She looked the gnome directly in the eye, the calm of her face directly at odds with the disgust, anger, and fear it masked.  

There is no reason for this.  Let the child go now and you can leave free and clear.  The alternative benefits no one.

[sblock=ooc]How many children are there?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hookshanks licks his lips nervously.

"Tell you what, miss," he says to Lynn (but his eyes fall more on Thorson and Edmond). "Tell you what, you call off your boys there, let me get to the door." he gestures with his head to the door by the barrels. "And this little one goes free." He nods at the little girl. Looking at Edmond, the gnome continues in a smooth tone, "Edmooond, old mate, old buddy. I was always good to you, wasn't I? You'll let me go, for old times sake, won't you?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
You count 26 children in total.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 4, 2008)

*Hmm, misunderstanding*

[sblock=OOC]I imagined the thing like this:Edmond jumps down and chops at Hookshanks thanks to True Strike there is no concelment from the girl and penalty from expertise would be irrelevant for +20...but now I'll adjust
[/sblock]

You were good to me because you saw new liutenant in me. Not out of some goodness. Besides, you weren't as good to many of my friends and that is same as if you did things to me.

I may let you go now, but only because of her. Or you can come voluntary with us and take chances with the guards. I'll even testify on your behalf. Otherwise, you just postpone unevitable as I'll find you and won't be as lenient next time.

We are here for Lamm, his organisation is at an end and I offer you best chance to avoid harsher punishment or death. If you help us, I'll help you, otherwise you're going down with him, now or later.

Edmond follows Hookshanks as he moves toward the door. Keeping he distance at some 15' far enough for gnome not to feel threatened, close enough for some Deathwail action when he releases her.

OOC:
If he releases the girl at the door, Edmond will try and step and trip him. He asked only to be let to the door. And Edmond has no intention of letting him go. He didn't promise and he said he'll be unharmed, but no mention of letting him go...and we are still not group close enough that he feels obligated by words of others...


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 4, 2008)

Thorson says nothing but shares a look with Edmond as Edmond explains Hookshank's options for fleeing.

[sblock=ooc]If Hookshanks moves to the door, Thorson will shadow Edmond and wait for the opportunity to kill the gnome once the girl is free or Edmond attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Seeing which way Hookshanks intends to go, the capricious halfling once more discreetly backtracks into the upper vat room. Heading over to the large double doors that lead out to the enclosed loading dock, the diminutive Dj'hân sets about the task of unbarring them so that he can open one a crack. That done, the guttersnipe pads quietly over to the doorway to listen in on the ongoing negotiations happening down below.

OOC: I'm assuming that the doors can be opened easily enough from the inside. Please let me know if I'm mistaken Doc.


----------



## Oni (Nov 4, 2008)

Lynn studied the gnome a moment, her mind working furiously to find another way out of this situation.  She didn't want to let the little cretin go, but the girl's life was much more important.  With a glance at her companions she spoke in a measured tone as she prayed inwardly that this did not go poorly.  

Let him go.

Her voice took on a harder edge as she addressed the gnome.  

Though perhaps you should consider Edmond's words, I think he will find you again.  Either way, any more harm befalls that child and I will boil your insides.

Lynn emphasized the last with a snap of her fingers that produced a flicker of green fire.  She wasn't exactly sure how she would accomplish that, but she hoped it sounded convincing.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Although Hookshanks isn't anywhere near as big as either Giggles or Yargin, to Dj'hân he's still over twice his own size and even more frightening due to the sadistic torment he'd visited upon the boy in the past. Shivering, the young urchin ducks back behind the doorjamb and tries to force down his trepidation. Swallowing hard, Dj'hân hefts Yargin's staff-like wand and pads silently back to the double doors along the left-hand wall to peek through the gap. _Gotta be strong like a bear. Gotta be strong like Mr Giant..._


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond silently follows the gnome toward the door, not realy expecting an answer. He holds Deathwail wide on the side in one hand thus appearing non threatening and non-ready for action. However, the shaft of the weapon lies along his forearm and simple bend of his elbow will bring it swishing forward while other hand snaps up giving it strength.

_Hopefuly, Hookshanks didn't have many polearm fighters to fight in the open to know this trick. C'mon old terror, surrender, don't harm her, don't make it harder on yourself. C'mon, C'mon..._

OOC: I'm not really familiar with polearms, but I have some experience with quarterstaff. This is handy trick and not to hard to execute. It is used for tripping or attacking/disarming depending on whether weapon goes horizontaly or verticaly. For difference in weight I count Edmond superior strength to give guisarme great enough initial speed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2008)

"Lamm may be finished, but I'll take my chances on the streets," says Hookshanks as he edges closer to the door. Sweat drips from him forehead, his eyes dart between Thorson, Edmond and Lynn.  Edmond and Dj'hân can almost smell the fear coming from their old tormentor.

As he reaches the lower door, the gnome suddenly throws the girl at Thorson, and she bounces into the burly half-orc. At the same time he turns to open the door, only to find it locked. The gnome rattles the door, gives out a feeble wail and turns like a cornered rat, kukri in hand.

Edmond is faster. He snaps Deathwail round and sweeps the legs from under the gnome. Hook shanks indeed. The gnome falls prone, panicked, he scrabbles to his feet again.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Initiative
Edmond 18
Hookshanks 7
Lynn 7 (lower Dex)
Thorson 6
Dj'hân 5

Edmond Trip attack 15 + CMB 5 + bonded item 1 + feat 2 = 23. Success.

Dj'hân has no problem unbarring the upper doors. 
I've taken the liberty of already taking Edmond's attack, based upon what Neurotic said earlier. Hookshanks is taking his round to stand from prone. Edmond can get an opportunity attack on him if desired. Thorson needs to spend a standard action to disentangle himself of small girl. Lynn is next up. Dj'hân is in the other room - he can hear a commotion but not see anything.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond follows up trip with an attack smacking the gnome with flat of his blade and repeating it as he tries to stand up.

OOC: non-lethal damage -4 to attack nullified by +4 for attacking prone. Free attack thanks to improved trip and then opportunity attack if needed. He is no more defensive (no penalty for Expertise)

You are fool to come to blows with us. You might have gotten easier time with the guards, maybe even buy some form of freedom. Now you go down.

This might be less freightening to gnome if Edmond showed any emotion in his voice. As is, it was completely level as Edmond pushes his hurt deep inside and controls himself to be steady in combat. He feels his anger rising and knows he will use his magic to release this pent up emotion if Hookshanks doesn't surrender.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: non-lethal damage -4 to attack nullified by +4 for attacking prone. *Free attack thanks to improved trip* and then opportunity attack if needed. He is no more defensive (no penalty for Expertise)




The free attack is no longer the case in Pathfinder. Compare:

Pathfinder:
*Improved Trip (Combat)*
You are skilled at sending your opponents to the ground.
*Prerequisite*: Int 13, Combat Expertise.
*Benefit*: You do not provoke an attack of opportunity
when performing a trip combat maneuver. In addition, you
receive a +2 bonus on checks made to trip a foe. In addition,
increase the DC of performing a trip combat maneuver
against you by +2.
*Normal*: You provoke an attack of opportunity when
performing a trip combat maneuver.


SRD:
*Improved Trip [General]*
Prerequisites:Int 13, Combat Expertise.
*Benefit*: You do not provoke an attack of opportunity when you attempt to trip an opponent while you are unarmed. You also gain a +4 bonus on your Strength check to trip your opponent.
If you trip an opponent in melee combat, you immediately get a melee attack against that opponent as if you hadn’t used your attack for the trip attempt.
*Normal*: Without this feat, you provoke an attack of opportunity when you attempt to trip an opponent while you are unarmed. 

Use the rules for the first one.  Edmond still gets his AoO.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2008)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]
Indeed, sorry. I'm working so no much time to familiarize with all the rules. I'll find some time to get over Edmonds spells and feats at the very least this weekend.
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 5, 2008)

Thorson disengages the girl as gently as he can while still making haste, setting her down behind him, he then rushes forward trying to block Hookshanks from any other exits while readying his greataxe for any movements that Hookshanks may make.

[sblock=ooc]Goal is to be next to him to cut off any movement with AoO's.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Yield or die, Hookshanks. It's up to you now.


----------



## Oni (Nov 5, 2008)

You should listen to him.

The two warriors seem to have the situation pretty much in hand.  At this point Lynn thought it was simply better to stay out of the way.  She was tense though, the Hookshank's next action would determine his fate most likely.  She could only wait to see if she was needed.  

[sblock=ooc]I'll ready an action, if he tried to make a break for it up the stairs I'll zot him with a ray of frost.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 5, 2008)

Hearing the locked door rattle and the grim ultimatum offered by his companions, Dj'hân guesses that the situation may somehow have turned in their favor. The halfling boy once more pads cautiously over to the open doorway to secretly spy on the scene below.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2008)

Hookshanks snarls and fumbles with his kukri as he tries to stand. Edmond swings Deathwail, the gnome tries to duck beneath the blow but only succeeds in placing his head directly in the path of the glaive. The flat of the blade strikes him and he crumples unconscious.

"Yes!" says Kester. He and some of the older boys exchange high fives. "Nice one Edmond. Let's throw the little bastard to the jigsaw sharks!". The older boys dash over to the gnome's inert body. The other children stand where they are, uncertain of what to do.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The jigsaw shark is a local shark variety known to swim up the Jeggare River in search of scavenge. So named for its patterned skin.

Edmond glaive attack 12+6 = 18, hit.
Damage 2d4+6 = 10.

I've got +9 down for Edmond's damage, but I don't think this is right. Strength bonus +4, x1.5 for two-handed weapon = +6. I see no other bonuses, unless I offered Bonded Weapon as giving +1 attack *and* damage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 7, 2008)

Thorson excuses himself momentarily and heads upstairs to where he left Yargin stunned on the floor, grabbing the human by the neck he drags him into the room where he was originally reading, and Thorson shuts the door with a cold smile for the so called alchemist.

Yargin my man, you've told me all sorts of lies. Now I'm afraid I'm going to have deliver on those threats from earlier. You have one last chance for redemption, where's Lamm, we only found Hookshanks down there. Right now, you'd best stop thinking that there's anyone who will save you, or that one of those goody goodies I'm after your boss with will step in and try to send you to the watch. Right now, it's just you, me, and my axes, I'm looking forward to carving you into a feastday roast.

[sblock=ooc]Intimidation, Thorson is absolutely prepared to kill Yargin right now, he has no compunctions whatsoever about doing so.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2008)

"No!" cries Yargin. "Further down. You have to go under the building. He's under the building. Lamm's under the building. Underneath. Further down."

OOC: Etc.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 7, 2008)

That's good, but you neglected to mention the gnome, that wasn't very helpful of you. Thorson bares his tusks and smiles chillingly as he separates Yargin's head from his shoulders with his axe. Then, after kicking the body and head underneath the bed, he heads back down to the rest of the group.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 7, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Calm yourself, Kester. If I wanted him dead I wouldn't use flat of the blade. We are after Lamm, this one and Yargin can go to the guard for trial. They will probably be executed, but maybe, just maybe they can work their days off for public good.

You are free now, I suggest you go to the temple of Irori. Tell them that Edmond sent you and that I ask that you be sheltered until I come for you. 

Or you can stay here and keep this one bound and silent. But no killing!

Thorson, could you please bring Yargin here? We can hook them and let them hang until we return.


[sblock=OOC too much damage]
Yes, you offered bonded weapon and I'm planning on using it, but right now I have only two feats. And even if I had bonded weapon damage would be +7 not +9...

So, typo?
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 7, 2008)

See now that's a problem Edmond, Yargin's dead, had to kill him for lying. Thorson seems entirely unconcerned about the act.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 7, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

_Oh, damn. I knew he'll start killing left and right! What if he rages somewhere outside because some beggar touched his leg?!?!?_

"You shouldn't have. He fell easily and it's understandable he tried to set us up. Obviously, he was braver then he appeared. But now, you have on your soul cold blooded murder of helpless man. Do you feel better for killing him? 
Mighty warrior indeed!"

Edmond sneeres at that last one.

"Mighty you might be, but great no. Not until you learn to stay your hand when killing will just debase you."

Then he shrugs, it's not like death of Yargin pains him much, but he is worried about some of the kids taking bad example.
No matter.

Here little one, take this candy. You don't have to be afraid anymore. 
He offers candy to the girl Hookshanks held and then extends his hand offering its content to other children.

After they took it he turns.
"Let's finish this, once and for all!"


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 7, 2008)

The half-orc takes in Edmond's sneer and self-righteousness and attempts to sort out his emotions, anger figures prominently but the barbarian is also strangely relaxed, as if in the groove and just waiting to burst out at the right time. Finally he speaks and it is with the words of a philosophy born of pragmatism and violence experienced in Thorson's short life that emerge.

Hmm, you should be thankfully I only killed him, I promised him that I'd torture him to death if he lied to us, he lied. For killing him, I feel nothing, one would have to be some insane maniac to feel pride for killing an opponent who poses no threat. You can pretend that your hands are clean just because you've only killed in the heat of battle, but in truth, how does any of that matter? We are all stained with blood, I'm just more honest about it.

While we pursue Lamm, do you plan on protecting Hookshanks against these kids, they seem to wish revenge, what right have you to deny them?

But you're right, none of this really matters, Lamm is somewhere below, we still have him to deal with, and when we do, I shall remember Lynn's request, of Yargin, there was no such thing.

[sblock=ooc]While I've forgotten to mention it so far, In human years Thorson is really only about 15 years old. Half-orcs with their short lives and likely brutal upbringings, (Thorson's was) age quickly and with all the fights he's been in and such he looks older, but he's still limited to the experience of his short life span. Various books always emphasize human mercuriality, but to me, the savage races embody it with their extremely short lifespans.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 8, 2008)

After the murderous gnome had been delt with by Edmond, Lynn had busied herself seeing to the children, making sure they were all unharmed.  She didn't noticed Thorson leaving with Yargin.  It will be alright, no one will hurt you anymore, she had said to the gathered children.  Lynn desperately hoped that was true.  

When Edmond called for Yargin to be brought down she could only listen in growing horror to the conversation that followed.  These men that worked for Lamm were truly terrible, she knew that.  And the law in Korvosa had proved to be a total failure where it really mattered, so perhaps there was justice here.  But that Thorson could do what he had done so casually frightened her deeply.  She looked at the two men with her, and thought about the things she herself had taken part in already tonight.  Was this the true evil of Lamm, that he corrupted all the lives he touched?

Lynn had nothing to say to Thorson, there was no taking back his actions and any little speech seemed insignificant next to that.  Her eyes held for him though a mixture of fear, sadness and pity.  Instead she turned to the children around her. 

Is that really what you want?  Revenge?

She walked over to Hookshanks and roughly pulled up on his chin so they could all see his face clearly.  

On this pathetic little creature?  Maybe you want to be just like him?

Lynn glared at the children, especially the boys who had suggested he be thrown to the sharks, with a fierce intensity.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 8, 2008)

Dj'hân watches events unfold in the lower vat room from his discreet vantage point behind the upper walkway doorway. When he sees Thorson leading Yargin away, the young urchin quietly pads over to the opposite door leading into the gore-filled room. Hiding behind the doorjamb, the young halfling watches as the burly half-orc pushes the man ahead of him into the empty bedchamber and closes the door behind them. Dj'hân listens to the pair's muffled voices during their brief conversation. The dialogue soon ends however with a loud thump followed by some grunting and bumping sounds. The boy hardly dares to breathe when the brutish half-orc opens the door, emerges and heads back downstairs; without Yargin.

Quietly returning to the doorway from which he'd been observing events in the lower vat room, Dj'hân listens in as Thorson reveals that he's killed Yargin and as Edmond admonishes the half-orc for the brutal act. As he so often has in his life, the young boy watches but doesn't participate, stymied as he is by his fear and uncertainty. The scene below seems frighteningly  familiar to the Dj'hân. How many times had he watched a trio of adults casually discussing acts of violence while surrounded by young urchins? And the urchins themselves were hardly innocent either; most had grown hard and callous from years of brutal hardships. Seeing as they worked for Lamm, Dj'hân had grown to fear and avoid them as had Giggles, Yargin and Hookshanks.

Swallowing, the young urchin turns his attention away from the upsetting scene below to instead focus on his own long term survival. Perhaps there were things to scrounge at hand; things he'd need for later.

OOC: While the adults tend to the urchins and discuss plans, Dj'hân will search the upper vat room; there appears to be some furnishings around the south end. Did either of the other two upper rooms contain any furnishings worth investigating?


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 9, 2008)

Something the three of you might wish to remember, Thorson addresses his companions specifically, Would any of us be here if the watch was capable of taking care of our problems? Think about it when you when you hand a murderer into their safe keeping. Think about the fact that we have already taken justice into our hands, and now you're just putting a spin on it. You've given someone else the obligation to execute them, and you've given it to a group that you already know is incompetent and corrupt, taking the blood away from your hands, but giving it to someone else you don't trust. Is that intelligence, civilization, wisdom? I will never understand you city people.

So don't be so self righteous. Think for a moment about who you really are, and not what you wish you were. If you live, there will be plenty of time to go over it, it would be better to be honest. At least with yourselves.

Lynn, you called this creature pathetic, with that, you have put down every child in this room who was unable to keep him away, everyone he had power over. You are high in your tower looking down on all of them, and yet you yourself attempt to control them while wearing a cloak calling itself their best interest. Look at it for what it is, don't be so busy seeing the hero in your mind. I'm not here to save children, I'm not here to make the world a better place, I'm not here for anyone else's plans. I'm here for revenge, and I will not pretend anything else for anyone, and if that makes me less in your eyes, then Goram himself show you that there is more to the world than the morals taught by the strong who wish to control the weak.

I fear I waste my breath, I'm going to find Lamm, if you're with me, he may survive, if you're not, you'll find him dead.

[sblock=ooc]Thorson is looking for a way deeper below the fishery[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2008)

Kester looks between Edmond and Lynn. His shoulders seem to sag a bit.

"Ah, the lady's right," he says to his cohorts. "He ain't worth it. Let's split." The orphans head towards the lower door that Hookshanks was trying to escape through. Kester turns round for a last look at Edmond as the children file out.
"Well, see y'around, Ed," he says with a brief nod. And then the children have gone.

Thorson, meanwhile, finds that the opening in the floor [OOC the blue rectangle to the right of the map] has ropes and chains hanging over the side as a makeshift ladder. They lead down to a crawlspace beneath the Fishery, about 4 ft. of space between the river and the fishery floor, filled with slime-covered pilings. A wooden walkway runs at water level between a door back beneath the building on the bankside (where there is an undercroft area) and out towards the listing hulk (where a couple of skiffs are moored).

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
The upper vat room features a locked cabinet (did I mention Yargin had a key? I think I missed that detail...). The front room holds a desk and chair, plus a ratty pile of rags that eveidently served as the dog's bed. The bedroom features four tatty bunks (one of which looks unused) but nothing else. The room that Edmond entered through is an office of sorts, with a desk and (open) cabinet full of chalk slates and piles of scrolls.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon]You'd mentioned Yargin's key; Dj'hân has it in his hat. He'd have tried it in the locket cabinet. As for the other cabinet, Dj'hân would likely have glanced at the scrolls out of curiosity.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2008)

In which case:

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Yargin's key fits the cabinet in the vat room. Inside are six small pouches of coins. A quick glance shows that four contain copper pinch, the other two silver shields.

(Although Dj'hân hasn't got time to count them all right now, to save time later there is a total of 200 cp and 100 sp).

The scrolls in the office all seem to bear manifests and ledgers for the buying of surplus fishing catch, and the sale of 'dock dumplings'. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 11, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I strongly suggest you go to temple of Irori. I'll be there shortly. Later we can discuss what next with the lot of you. Understand that there are no obligations here, I won't hold it against you if you don't show. I'd just hate to see you back on the street again and without Lamm's protection such as it is.

Turning to Thorson.
"I am here because city guard failed in it's duty. That doesn't mean they cannot take over once it is over and punish the guilty. It is their duty and they'll do it whether they will be executed or imprisoned is irrelevant here, it is not our decision to make. And corruption is not the issue here, but the fact that you killed helpless man. If at any time later that comes out either from urchins or from Hookshanks you'll be wanted man. Law may not be perfect, it's implementation may be even worse, but these are trappings of civilization and you cannot behave like you are hunting in the woods without consequences."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 11, 2008)

Hearing the ongoing discussion downstairs, Dj'hân eventually wanders back to his hiding spot behind the doorjamb of the upper vat room to observe. The young halfling is considerably more at ease now that the crowd of urchins has departed. He studies the brutish half-orc, the human warrior, the beautiful half-elven woman and the ugly old gnome; the first two seemingly caught in an argument.

For a few moments Dj'hân is at a loss to recall their names or what they're all assembled here for. Then the human jerks a thumb at the gnome and names him: "Hookshanks". _I know that name._ A flood of half remembered memories begin to bubble to the surface of the boy's jumbled thoughts. _The Mountain Man, Gaedren Lamm, Lancet Street, Lynn, Thorson, Zellara, the Harrow, the Bear, Edmond, the old fishery, Yargin, a monstrous dog, blood, tears, Giggles, more blood, a severed head, the smell of fish, Kester, urchins and Hookshanks. I came here with them to get revenge on Gaedren Lamm..._

Tentatively, the tiny halfling guttersnipe moves out from behind the doorjamb onto the walkway. Hefting his sword and staff (in reality just Yargin's dagger and wand) the boy pads his way quietly along the walkway and down the stairs to rejoin his companions. He heads over to Lynn, preferring to stay well away from Hookshanks and the arguing half-orc and human. Looking up at her, Dj'hân's cheeks dimple as he offers the beautiful half-elf a cherubic smile.

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Dj'hân will have dropped the coin pouches into his hat along with a folded ledger sheet from the other cabinet. I'll add them to his inventory. Hm. He's going to need a bigger hat soon; maybe a Heward's Handy Hat.  [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 12, 2008)

Lynn breathed a sigh of relief at the children's decision.  Eyes full of emotion she nodded her approval.  At least Lamm's corrupting touch had not fully stained their souls, a thought at once grim and heartening.  

She remained quiet after they left, suddenly she felt very tired, as though the words and actions of the night had taken on physical weight.  Lynn had listened to Thorson's words without rebuttal.  She had lost her stomach for arguement.  She didn't understand what this was like for the towering half-orc, and part of her hoped she never did.  Dangerous and volatile as he was, she needed him, this wasn't her world.    

Slowly Lynn became aware of the little halfling's strangely innocent smile beaming up at her.  

Oh, there you are.

What a puzzle he was, but she was glad of him.  She returned his smile and her spirits buoyed.  There were things to be done.  

We had better tie that little cretin up, she said, nodding at Hookshanks.  She began to look around the room for some rope or the like as she talked.  Should we wake him up and see if we can get any answers out of him?

A few moments later there as a surprised squawk from the room upstairs.  

Red rum! Someone spilled their red rum!

A dark shape flew through the door and landed on the railing of the catwalk.  It was Lynn's raven.  

Were you not supposed to be watching outside ED? 

The big black bird hopped nervously from foot to foot. 

Worried! Edward was worried!

Lynn let out an exasperated sigh. 

Fine, at least help me look for a rope.

The raven flapped ackwardly down to the crates. 

Rope, rope, rope, rope, rope...


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Dj'hân points helpfully to the opening in the floor. _There are a bunch of ropes there._


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 12, 2008)

Focused now and less intent on heeding his companions, Thorson goes prone next to the opening in the floor and tries to survey all around the opening with his darkvision, then barring potential threats, he begins climbing down below.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Is there a way to follow you from uphere, Thorson? I mean do you see some other entrance for example from the waterline?

Edmond ties Hookshanks and hangs him on one of the fishhooks. Little unconfortable to be sure, but he is lightweight enough so that his arms will remain unharmed and he will have hard time escaping.

While Thorson scouts ahead Edmond searches Hookshanks for hidden weapons paying attention to his sleeves and boots more then his pockets which he simply emptied.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Seeing that the argument is seemingly at an end and that Lynn and Edmond are dealing with Hookshanks, the small urchin pads over to the opening and follows the brutish half-orc down the hole in the floor.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
Hookshanks' possessions: a kukri (small-sized), a suit of studded leather armour (small-sized, worn under 'urchin' clothes), a disguise kit.
[/SBLOCK]

Thorson and Dj'hân have no problem climbing down to the undercroft. Although the lower walkway is moist with river mist, and badly built, it seems safer than the higher walkway. The door into the undercroft is closed, with the floor of the lower fishery overhanging the upper portion of the door. This building has not been put together with much thought, it would seem. There are two boarded windows further to the right, over the river. Glints of lamplight shine through the gaps.

There is movement in the water. The dorsal fin of a jigsaw shark breaks surface and then sinks back below the black waters of the Jeggare.

In answer to Edmond's question, neither Thorson nor Dj'hân can see another way down.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Between walkway and 'ceiling' here is a gap of 4 ft. Dj'hân fits in fine, but Thorson is forced to stoop.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Padding over to the door, Dj'hân first crouches down to see whether there's a gap beneath the door through which he can see. Then the urchin presses his tiny pointed ear to the door's surface, listening for any telltale sounds from within.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
There are gaps in the badly-fitted door, but all Dj'hân can see is an empty room of wooden floor and walls, with some wooden pillars near the middle.

All is quiet except for the gentle lapping of the river against the pilings. Dj'hân thinks he can hear more vigorous splashing inside the room, as of somebody having a bath or slopping water about.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 12, 2008)

Thorson climbs down to the walkway and looks around before answering Edmond, This is the only way. Then he follows the halfling at a safe distance to avoid crowding him. Being stooped over doesn't agree well with the barbarian, but it's what he's got to do.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

After finishing with hookshanks Edmond follows Thorson and Dj'ahn.

OOC: if there is convenient hook above shark infested waters Edmond hangs him there to further discourage escape attempt.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Dj'hân applies some slight pressure to the door and then turns to pad quietly back over to the opening he'd descended with Thorson, motioning for the half-orc to follow so that the companions can discuss what he's found well out of earshot of the undercroft door and windows. Looking up through the hole, the streetwise urchin begins to whisper once more in the uncharacteristically clear and concise manner he'd used earlier in the alleyway. _"There's a rickety door at the end of the walkway and two boarded up windows hanging up over the water to the right of it. Through a gap under the door I can see an empty room with wooden supports in its middle. I heard the sound of splashing from the other side like someone taking a bath, but couldn't see anything else from the door. There's some light coming from the windows though so that may be where the splashing is coming from. I might be able to peek through em if I can reach em."_ Suddenly the halfling boy's face lights up when he looks over at Edmond with his polearm. _"Hey. You think if I hung on the end of that pole that you and Mr Giant could swing me over to the window quiet like for a look see?"_

[sblock=Dr Simon]A few questions. Having given the door a gentle nudge, can Dj'hân have determined whether it was locked or bared? And, looking at the undercroft map, it seems that there's a plank suspended over two pilings that can reach both of the two nearest windows. If the big guys can swing him over to it, could Dj'hân shimmy along it to try and peak through the windows easily enough?[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 12, 2008)

We could do it, easily, but what if a shark jumps out of the water?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

_"Sharks can jump?"_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 12, 2008)

The half-orc looks perplexed for a moment, Probably right?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

The young halfling seems equally confounded by the idea. _"I've never seen one jump..."_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 12, 2008)

If you're willing to risk it then... we'll do it. Otherwise we'll just go in through the door. But those things have teeth larger than my tusks, and at least five hundred of them.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Dj'hân swallows nervously as the half-orc expounds on the jigsaw shark's dental prowess. _"Well, I uh..." The Bear... gotta be strong like the Bear..._ The anxious boy suppresses the urge to tremble, sets his quivering lower lip in a firm little line and nods bravely at Thorson. _"Just keep me high over the water... okay?"_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 12, 2008)

Contingent on Edmond's presence and aid, Thorson helps swing the halfling out over the water to look through the window, all the while trying to keep him high and dry.


----------



## Oni (Nov 13, 2008)

With Hookshanks taken care of Lynn went to follow the others down the makeshift ladder to the cramped crawlspace. That she managed to get down without tangling herself in the mess of chains and rope was a small miracle  in itself while Edward bobbed around the opening quietly jabbering in that strange squawking voice about the superior nature of wings to hands.  Lynn briefly wondered what would happen to her should she try to kill her own familiar.  

Lynn wasn't tall by any stretch of the imagination, a fact that had often in the past annoyed her given how tall elves typically were, evidently whatever length she had inherited had gone to her ears.  Still she had to stoop quite a bit to avoid the low ceiling.  She glanced around the gloomy undercroft, her nose wrinkled in disgust as she noted the slime encrusted supports.  Eew, she muttered quietly under her breath.  She crept over to the others.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 13, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond offer Deathwail's hook to small street urchin and anchors the end of polearm allowing Thorson to guide it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The door is locked or barred.  I think those thinner struts on the map are meant to represent the diagonal supports rather than planks (except, perhaps, the one next to Lynn).  However, Dj'hân can hang onto them without too much difficulty [i.e. Take 10 on an Acrobatics check] even thought they are slippery with slime. If he needed to move suddenly it would require a check.
[/SBLOCK]

Dj'hân is swung over to the support struts and peers through the gaps in the window. The shark shows no sign of jumping, in fact circles further away.

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
There is a large room inside. To the right Dj'hân can see a large pile of junk, almost reaching the ceiling (which, by the way, is normal height). Four wooden pillars, supports for the upper floor, form a square in the centre of the room. Lanterns and rusty manacles hang from them. The pillars form the corners of a pit in the floor. Dj'hân can't see into this. In the far right hand corner of the room there is a door, slightly ajar.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 14, 2008)

Balancing on the end of Edmond's polearm, Dj'hân silently directs the half-orc and human's efforts by motioning in which direction to move him so as to be able to peer through the boarded up window's gaps. Once in position, the young halfling turns his head this way and that so as to get a good look inside. Once satisfied, the urchin silently motions to be swung back over to the walkway.

Dismounting, Dj'hân settles in amidst his three crouching companions and speaks in the same whispered tones. It seems that, having worked as a lookout for Lamm, the young boy had learnt to be clear and succinct in his reports. _"It looks to be one big room on the other side with the ceiling high enough for the three of you to stand. There are four big wooden posts in the center at the corners of a pit. I can't see into the pit, but I think there's water in the bottom and something splashing around in it. The light is coming from some lanterns hanging on the posts. There's also some old rusty shackles hanging on the posts, but nothing in em. The right side wall is piled high with crates an stuff. There's just one other door in the room, in the far right corner; it's open a bit but I couldn't see or hear anyone through it."_


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

How much space is there between the pit and the wall? I'm thinking we rush through the room into open doorway to try and catch Lamm instead of getting bogged down with fighting whatever is in that pit. Assuming it's dangerous, of course.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 14, 2008)

_"Well, this door here is locked or barred so anybody inside will hear us coming if you break it down. The pit is in the middle, so there's enough room to go around it to either side, which you'll have to to get to the other door."_ Dj'hân suddenly blanches and his eyes go wide as a horrible though occurs to him. _"What if it's G-G-Gobbleguts in the p-pit?..."_

[sblock=Dr Simon]Doc, I was wondering – on the last map you posted (in post 217) it shows windows running all around the bottom level of the building, even the side facing the street. Structurally speaking, they'd have to be basement windows. Since we suspect that Lamm is in the room in the basement's north-western corner, couldn't we simply go back around the building to the basement window in that corner and break through its wooden boards to gain access to that room directly?

Also, in case we decide to go through the undercroft door, could you tell me whether it has a keyhole lock and what shape it's in?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I didn't want to freighten you with the possibility. But it's irrelevant. Whatever is in that hole we can bypass it completely and deal with Lamm first and with monsters later.

As for hearing us, I believe whoever is there is already prepared for us.


----------



## Oni (Nov 15, 2008)

Lynn nods.  

I cannot imagine with all that occurred above that our presence is unknown.  I see no other way forward.

She looked at the two grim warriors expectantly.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 15, 2008)

Then lets end this, Thorson says with grim finality. On three Edmond, Thorson taps his shoulder meaningfully.

Putting his muscles where his mouth is, the half-orc backs up a bit and counts down then heaves himself forwards and slams his shoulder into the door with all his might.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Old familiar terror creeps along Edmond's spine as he thinks he might meet gobbleguts after all this time. But! He is no longer helpless urchin, but trained warrior. He will see this to the end!

Edmond charges along Thorson crashin into the door at exact same moment and continuing through as fast as he can lest Lamm gets away.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Not sure where I gave the impression that the door was locked or barred, must have been a typo.  

The basement windows are tiny slits, one plank is enough to completely block them. Only Dj'hân would be able to fit through, at a squeeze, if somebody broke the planks off for him.
[/SBLOCK]

The room is dank and chilly, with the strong stink of the river. The centre of the room is taken up by a shallow, plank-walled pit, full of murky water to about 2 ft. from the top. Two narrow walkways, about 5 ft. wide, lead around the pit to east and west.

Beyond the pit, to the right, a pile of junk with smaller pieces piled high on three wonky tables. A walled off area stands to the far left, the door ajar. Lurking partly concealed behind the doorframe is the architect of all your woes, a pinched and jaundiced old man by the name of Gaedran Lamm. Lamm looks sickly and drained, dressed only in shabby grey clothing and a wide-brimmed hat. He holds a loaded hand-crossbow.

In the pit, splashing about, is a large and surly-looking alligator, as scarred and damaged as its owner. The fabled Gobbleguts revealed at last.

"Who in Hell are you?" Lamm demands in a rasping voice as Thorson charges in. Followed by "Edmond? Is that you, boy? You've sprouted. Still wetting the bed? Come back to work for me, eh?"

He raises his crossbow and fires it at... Gobbleguts. The alligator bellows in pain and begins thrashing about in its pit, launching itself up the sides and snapping its jaws wildly.

"Or have you come to feed Gobbleguts at last?" adds Lamm. He gives a wheezing laugh.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiative:
Lamm 21
Thorson 20
Gobbleguts 16
Edmond 11
Lynn 9
Dj'hân 8

Go to it, folks!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thorson*

Gripped by an internal struggle Thorson hesitates for just an instant while his eyes dart between Lamm and Gobbleguts. Seeing the alligator surging in the pit, knowing that it could escape at any moment images go to war in his mind, the first is that of a pretty blond human girl in the clothing of a cinderlands barbarian, her picture marred only by trails of blood emerging from her nose and mouth and a larger patch on the side of her head, matting her hair down against the dark dirty cobblestones upon which she lays. The second image perhaps surprisingly is that of Gobbleguts bearing down on Dj'hân with it's jaws open wide.

In frustration the half-orc makes his decision and roars out to his companions, I leave Lamm to you for now, don't make me come back and deal with it permenantly. 

His choice made, the barbarian summons his armor of rage and lets all thought blissfully disappear and in a moment the pain of his now distant decision is gone and his sense of guilt fades in the exultation of adrenalline and impending dismemberment. His axe held high and at the ready for a massive swing, Thorson charges Lamm's pet "monster" and prepares to send it to the beyond.

Actions:
Raging: +4 strength, +4 con for +2 hp, -2 AC.
Full round action: Charge. +2 attack, -2 AC.

OOC=This would be a splendid time for Doc to roll a 20 for me as I'm not entirely sure Thorson would enter another round on his own two legs


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2008)

Thorson's muscle bulge almost supernaturally as he brings his greataxe down in a mighty overhead chop, smashing through the alligator's skull and slicing its snout in half. Unaware that it is already dead, the creature's tail thrashes and churns the filthy water into a bloody froth.

Lamm's sneer loses some of its cock-sure certainty as he drops his hand-crossbow and draws a knife.

"I'm going to enjoy killing you slowly, half-breed," he says.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Well, I got you a 20 

Thorson Attack 6+9=15, hit on Gobbleguts.
Damage 1d12+12 = 20.
= One dead alligator/childhood monster
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thorson*

Thorson wheels around to the wizened criminal and unleashes a full throated howl at the man, madness dancing in the half-orc's eyes.

Your guts will spill into the ocean and feed the sharks while you scream, crucified with nails against the wall outside. Taker of the only person I have ever loved! I'll be sure you pay the price.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 18, 2008)

Seeing the brutish half-orc bash open the rickety door, charge ahead and so easily slay the nightmarish creature that had haunted his memories, Dj'hân does his best to swallow his fear and square his tiny shoulders. Coming out of the shadows of the undercroft, the grimy guttersnipe enters the room to bravely face his abusive mentor: Gaedron Lamm. _Have to be strong like Mr Giant. I'm not afraid. Remember the Bear..._

Trembling, Dj'hân moves so as to have a clear view of Gaedron. The halfling boy then lift up the oversized wand he's been holding to bring it to bear on the jaundiced old man. _"N-no. Y-y-you're n-not going to h-hurt Mr Giant, me or anybody else ever again. I won't l-let you."_

OOC: I'd like to spend a Harrow point to reroll initiative. Dj'hân is attempting to activate the wand with Use Magic Device. He'll use the remaining Harrow point to strike Lamm if successful and if it's necessary. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Oni (Nov 19, 2008)

Lynn follows the warriors through the doorway, pausing only a fraction of a second to take in the scene as they hurtle into action.  And then...

[sblock=ooc] Lynn will move up the opposite side of the pit Edmond does. 

She will spend a harrow point to gain +10 speed and move close enough to hit Lamm with a colour spray if Lamm isn't incapacitated by her turn and Edmond's action doesn't put him in the spells way. 

If Edmond is in the way or Lamm has been incapacitated she'll save her harrow point and just double move to one of the squares adjacent the doorway square.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

Lamm seems unimpressed by Thorson's threats.

"Pretty, was she? Liked half-orcs? I expect Giggles enjoyed her then, showed her what a *real* man was like before he killed her." The foul old man licks his lips lasciviously.

Dj'hân somehow "feels" how the wand is supposed to work, almost as if it responds to his mental request. A small glob of green acid fires from the end and splatters on Lamm's left arm, burning a hole through his ragged clothing.

"You! You little freak, I should've fed you to Gobbleguts years ago."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Re-roll initiative Dj'hân 15
Use Magic Device 12+6 =18. Success.
Ranged Touch Attack 9+3 = hit.
Damage 1d3 = 1

Waiting for Edmond's actions before resolving Lynn's.
[/SBLOCK]

Thanks to Nic Logue for some wonderfully horrible villains. I somehow see Lamm as Old Man Steptoe, for some reason...


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

OOC: I just saw that my post from yesterday didn't make it 

Finally confronting his tormentor after all this years, Edmond's calm cracks and he looses control of magics burning inside him fighting for release.

"Yes, it's me, Lamm. I came to see you draw your last breath ! You'll regret torture you put me through and taking my parent's ring."

Edmond charges accross planking left of the doors and jumps diagonaly to close with Lamm as fast as possible. While shouting back to Lamm his head and shoulders are surrounded by flickering blue aura that discharges through his hands as he shouts. Aura takes form as freezing blue _ray _targeting Lamm riming him in _frost_.

Almost immediately his hands reglow this time with several colors at once changing almost too fast for eyes to follow.

[sblock=OOC for all] little poetic license here. Describing Edmond as not fully in control of his magic it manifests as he shouts and reglow is just cosmetic effect announcing color spray that will come next round as he comes within 15'.
I might yet change that depending on situation next round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=rules question]
is it possible to change direction of full tilt run? Edmond might reach Lamm this round if he can turn or jump diagonaly to lessen the angle needed to change direction. I know that charge action must be in straight line, but I'm not sure with 'simple' running.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Depends on what you mean by "run". To "Run" in game terms (i.e. x4 move) is a full round action, and wouldn't allow spellcasting. I would think that it would by nigh impossible to do a 90 degree turn whislt running, but you'd be able to swerve from side to side. Depending on circumstance this might need an Acrobatics check to perform if it was some sort of maneouvre.

What I've done here is to move Edmond a standard 30 ft. "hustle" move, allowing him to cut the diagonal off Gobblegut's pool. I figure no Jump check needed for this small distance.
[/SBLOCK]

Edmond's ray of frost strikes the leering old man in the chest, causing him to gasp but not discomfort him otherwise. Lynn races across the other side of Gobblegut's pit, sending a blast of flashing colours into Lamm's face. He gives out a yell of surprise and drops his dagger as he stands there, blinking.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Edmond Touch Attack 18+3=21, hit.
Ray of Frost damage 1d3 = 1

Colour spray Will save fails.

Initiative for next round is:

Lamm 21 (unable to act)
Thorson 20
Dj'hân 15
Edmond 11
Lynn 9
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 19, 2008)

Having hurt Lamm directly and seeing his old tormentor powerless and surrounded by his allies, the small guttersnipe ceases trembling and sets his little mouth in a hard line. He takes a few steps closer to the jaundiced old crook and levels his staff at Lamm once more. _"Gobbleguts is dead."_

Suddenly, the air in the room stirs and kicks up dust that begins to swirl around the diminutive halfling. As the temperature rises rapidly, a desiccating summer sirocco surges away from the boy to envelop his feared foe. Caught in the searing southern wind, nearby wood smolders and quickly darkens as if charred.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Move action to move 10 forward. Free action to speak. Standard action to attack, 30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 13 half; Entangling Exhalation feat if save fails.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thorson*

The big half-orc does not waste the opportunity presented him by Lamm's condition. The sweet sensation of the rage, blood pounding through his veins, his body light as a feather and coiled tight like a spring through adrenalline threaten to overwhelm him, Lamm's words impact the armor of his anger, and fade away because he knows one thing, Kayla was not raped, even Giggles could not have managed that feat despite the fact that it was probably he that killed her. Satisfaction infused Thorson, knowing that he personally had decapitated the one who had taken the most precious person in his life. Thorson's vengeance was already all but complete, and in that knowledge there was a certain calmness and he rode his rage like a bullrider as memories of Lynn's plea danced and bucked through his fevered brain.

And then he acted. Arcing his way around Lynn with agility, ham fisted hands grasped Lamm and the half-orc grappled the old man to the ground, working their way towards a pin.

ooc=Let me know if there's anything special I need to do to make it around Lynn.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Beaten to Lamm by seconds, Edmond joins restraining attempt by removing Lamm's ability to fight touching him with yellow glowing hand and then helping Thorson restrain old man.

OOC: touch of fatigue. then joining Thorson in holding Lamm being careful to neutralize any casting or vocalizations (by grabbing one hand and holding his throat).

"You're going down, old one. Your henchmen and beasts are already defeated. There is no one who will help you this time."


----------



## Oni (Nov 19, 2008)

When she saw that her spell had worked a small voice cried out in triumph in the back of her mind.  They were really going to do it!  She was jolted from the thought as the large form of Thorson rushed past her.  Even as Lynn instinctually drew out his way as he passed her blood ran cold, what if the berserker killed him!

She ran after the hulking form, ungracefully catching herself on the doorjam as she skidded to a halt at the entry way to the room.  Lynn was almost weak kneed with relief when she saw the two warriors trying to pin the old villian to the ground, rather than an execution.  Spying the dropped dagger on the ground she reached to quickly snap it up lest the old crook come to his senses and try to make a grab for it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2008)

Stunned by Lynn's spell, Lamm still retains some primoridal instict for self-preservation. He staggers and weaves as Thorson approaches, but is unable to avoid the grasp of the big half-orc. 

Then, as Thorson has hold of Lamm, Dj'hân blasts the two of them with a gust of searing hot air. Thorson feels the air draft, and some warmth, but Lamm's flesh seems to dessicate, his hair shrivels aways and his clothes char from the sudden blast. Edmond arrives and plants a glowing hand on Lamm's shoulder, and the old villain sags in Thorson's grip.  He seems to be recovering his senses as he writhes ineffectually to try to escape from the half-orc, and has to content himself with spitting in his face.

The burning wind continues to swirl about Thorson, Edmond and Lamm as the three struggle, the two strong warriors having surprising trouble with the wiry but enfeebled old man. Finally, Edmond gets a grip on Lamm's throat and the old crook goes limp.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Several points - I think Dj'hân's "Endure Exposure" incantation gives those touched immunity to his "breath" weapon, which as far as I recall includes Thorson and Edmond. Also without checking, Entangling Exhalation continues to deliver damage for another round, without reduction in damage. 

Grapple in Pathfinder works not with opposed checks but with A CMB check vs 15 + opponents CMB, making it a little harder to produce effects. There's nothing in the "stunned" state that implies Lamm can't resist being grappled (he's not "helpless"), but he can't grapple back. I decided to let Thorson have a touch attack to grab hold, with impunity.

Thorson Touch Attack to initiate grapple 4 +5 =9, success.
Dj'hân's 'breath' weapon 1d6 damage = 6.
Lamm fails Reflex save.
Edmond touch attack on Lamm 16+5 =21, success.
Lamm fails Fortitude save. (now grappled, stunned *and* fatigued)

As you'd given me two rounds worth of actions, I continued.

Lamm fails grapple check to escape Thorson
Thorson attempts to pin, grapple check 2 +5 =7, fail.
Edmond attempt to grapple Lamm 16+5 =21, success.
Second round of Dj'hân's 'breath' weapon 1d6=4.

Lamm now at -1 hit points.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 20, 2008)

*Thorson*

The half-orc wipes Lamm's spittle off his face and stands as the rage clears from his mind leaving only a sense of a purpose unfulfilled. As an opponent the old man really was quite lacking and that thought that his criminal empire had had such an effect was to the barbarian, in some way blasphemous to his own philosophies. With the confirmation that it was Giggles who had killed Kayla, Thorson's feelings towards Lamm were still angry, but not overpowering. 

I have no skill with healing, but here is some rope to tie him up so that when he is revived he can do nothing, get whatever you need from him Lynn, if you need him threatened to cooperate, I will help you, but for now I will look for our objective here and be alone with my thoughts.

Thorson then pulls a coil of rope out of his kit and drops it to the ground next to Lamm and walks over to the halfling, Thorson goes down to one knee in front of the boy and looks at him for a few long seconds, then seemingly satisfied with whatever he's found, he speaks. I don't know what exactly you just did, but I felt the same thing back in the fortune teller's home so I know it was you. Well done! I was right, you have your own strength already, you would not be here otherwise. I also have not thanked you for your help with Hookshanks, I know you must have locked the door he tried to use for his escape, it could only have been you. Your efforts have been, and will be recognized, perhaps one day you will find yourself a great unlikely hero, always be cautious, that is one of your strengths, but never be gripped by fear. Finished speaking, he walks over to examine Lamm's room for the Harrow deck and any other goodies that may be found, before searching the three tables of loot once he's finished. All the while thoughts of happier times with a now dead, but still beautiful girl flit through his mind amidst images of a horribly scarred half orc's head bouncing from its shoulders like a jack in the box.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 20, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

_Dissapointing ending to expected revenge._

Thorson, please, look for signet ring with triangular sails blowing in different directions somewhat like letter O.

Lynn, tie Gaedren up and keep him alive if you can, I'm going to bring Hookshanks here just in case.

Turning to Dj'ahn:
You see little one, there was always more to you then you cared to admit even to yourself.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 20, 2008)

Dj'hân's grime-covered brow wrinkles in confusion at the two males' unwarranted praise. The urchin opens his mouth and blinks confusedly before stammering out a response. _"It. It's Yargin's magic stick that did that to Lamm."_ The young halfling holds out the eldritch wand for his companions' to examine. _"A-all I did was point it at him. You saw..."_

Feeling silly having to explain the obvious to a couple of adults, the young halfling dismisses the issue with a shrug and approaches the desiccated form of the jaundiced old crook. Seeing the unconscious wretch's slack face, runny eyes and the spittle dribbling from his open mouth, Dj'hân searches his curiously calm heart. Without any familiar feelings of fear to fall back on the boy isn't certain what, if anything, he should be feel for his old abusive tormentor. Choosing to busy himself instead, the guttersnipe sets to work helping the beautiful half-elf by disarming and searching Lamm's prone body. _Surviving always comes first._


----------



## Oni (Nov 21, 2008)

It was all over so quickly, it hardly seemed real.  Edmond and Thorson's voiced sounded far away as they spoke to her.  Keep him alive if you can....Lynn felt a small rising panic that spurred her into action.  As she knelt by Lamm , for the first time she really looked at his wounds, Dj'hân had done this....   Lynn shot a quizzical glance at the diminuative halfling.  Is he like me?  No, she told herself, there was no time to think about that now.  Her attention fully on the miserable old villain once more, she felt her panic beginning to rise again, she didn't know anything about tending to this sort of injury.  She found herself whispering under her breath to the pathetic purveyor of torment, don't die, don't die, don't die, while she did what little she could to help him hang onto life.  She wasn't going to let him take another man's life to the grave with him.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

Apart from his filthy clothing, the only things Lamm has on his person are his dagger and his hand crossbow (both well-made and thus probably stolen), and a ring of keys of various sizes.  Lynn attempts to stabilise the old man, but the wizened criminal seems to be escaping them after all, as his breathing becomes more and more shallow.

As Edmond goes to fetch Hookshanks, Thorson examines Lamm's room. The place is a roach-infested hole with old food crusts, a brimming chamber pot and bed linen crawling with lice. The only items of interest that he finds are a large wooden hatbox and a small wooden chest (locked).

The stuff on the tables is junk. Broken china, a broken shield, the odd dented helm, badly rusted metalware, crushed and dented pewter mugs and jugs, nothing worth more than a few copper pinch, at best.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Untrained Heal check for Lynn, 14+0 =14, 8+0 =8. Two failures, Lamm continues to fade. Let me know if you wish to carry on. One roll might make the DC of 15.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2008)

Dj'hân sets the old crook's small crossbow and bolts aside and drops the ring of keys into his red cap. Seeing how frantic Lynn is becoming, the small urchin turns his attention towards helping her efforts to save his old abuser, though he'd be at a loss to explain why except that she's his friend.

OOC: Dj'hân will likewise attempt healing checks on Lamm until he stabilizes.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

He wouldn't grieve for old despicable, but leaving him to his death violates sense of decency in Edmond. 

After retreiving Hookshanks he will aid Lynn in stabilizing the wretch. He is in no way gentle with Hookshanks and resistance will not be tolerated. He is not deliberately cruel however.

OOC: assuming he can collect the gnome in under a minute and that Lamm doesn't stabilize by himself.

After returning:
It seems strange that they would live in this squalor. I think something pushed them out of their usual niche on the docks and they hit a patch of hard times.


To Dj'ahn little bit later:
Dj'ahn, I believe that wand shoots acid globs, but this scorching came after you approached and became agitated. And also, I remember that indoor wind when you were treated kindly in Zellara's house. That may be some kind of inner magic that you are not aware of. My magic comes from inside and I came to realize it as I came of age. Maybe something like that is happening to you too.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thorson*

The big half-orc looks at the chest, then down at his axe. Weighing his options without much care, a thought comes to mind and he walks back over to Lamm and the others.

Does he have keys on him? There's a lockbox in his room.

Seeing Lynn's frantic ministrations Thorson feels some compassion and attempts to help her for a moment.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2008)

Dj'hân listens with skepticism to Edmond's theory while helping Lynn. He frowns momentarily in confusion. _"Indoor... wind? What are you talking about?"_ To the boy it seems clear; the blast of heat that struck Lamm issued from the magic wand that he'd leveled at the old crook.

In response to the hulking half-orc's inquiry, Dj'hân grins a wide impish smile, pulls off his red cap, reaches in and pulls out a ring of keys which he holds up high over his head for Thorson to take. _"Like these?"_

[sblock=OOC]Looking over post #59, I see that the wind Edmond seems to be referring to happened when Dj'hân and Thorson were standing in the open doorway. A warm breeze blowing in through an open door hardly seems unusual or particularly memorable to Dj'hân.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 21, 2008)

Perfect, Thorson smiles at Dj'hân. After trying his luck with Lamm's stabilization, Thorson heads over to the lockbox and tries Lamm's keyring on it until he finds something that works. If he finds nothing, he bashes the lock in as best he can.


----------



## Oni (Nov 21, 2008)

Lamm was fading, Lynn continued to try to the best she could but a gathering cloud of dispair was forming in the back of her mind.  He was going to die and this was all going to be for naught.

When Thorson offered his assistance she looked up at him with a glimmer of desperate hope in her eyes.  

The lockbox!  Maybe he's stashed something we can use in there.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thorson*

At Lynn's thought Thorson facepalms and dashes to the lockbox, trying to open it with the keys.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

By the time Edmond has returned with Hookshanks, Lynn and the others have managed to stabilise Lamm, ironically expending almost as much effort in keeping him alive as had been in defeating him. The old crook is weak, but will probably revive in time.

Meanwhile, Thorson tries the bunch of keys in the strongbox and finds one that fits.

Inside are thirteen little cloth-wrapped bundles of various shapes and sizes. They turn out to be:
a narrow teak cigar case
inlaid with tiny bits of jade
a 2-pound gold bearing the Cheliax coat of arms
a miniature gold crown
a fist-sized scrimshaw carving of a kraken with garnets for eyes
a silver ring bearing the inscription “For Emmah—the light in my nights,” 
a highly realistic and highly scandalous ivory figurine of two entwined succubi
a ring bearing the signet of three sails in a circle
an adamantine arrowhead
an abalone-shell holy symbol of Shelyn
a tiny glass tube containing an oily liquid,
an obsidian wand
a crystalline vial containing a silvery liquid
a bejeweled brooch with a broken clasp.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I won't bore you with all the untrained Heal, Aid Another and self-stabilisation checks I made, but it worked eventually.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2008)

Once Lamm seems stable enough, Dj'hân allows his curiosity to take hold as he follows Thorson in exploring Gaedron's room.

OOC: Dj'hân will open up the wooden hat box during his search.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thorson*

Thorson retrieves the ring and brings it to Edmond, This what you're looking for? There's some other stuff in the chest, we can grab it all easy enough and take it with us to split up later.

OOC: I totally missed the hatbox, here's to hoping the cards are in there.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

A cloud of black flies buzz out of the hatbox when Dj'hân opens it. Inside is a grim trophy - a severed head. A set of Harrow cards can be seen tucked underneath the decaying stump.

Even in death, this head is obviously that of Zellara.

And also obviously, she has been dead for weeks.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2008)

Dj'hân drops the box's wooden lid and *SCREAMS* like the frightened child that he is upon making the gruesome discovery. Gasping for breath, the terrified boy backs away from the box.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thorson*

Hearing the scream Thorson is in the room as fast as orcishly possible, with instincts he wasn't aware that he possessed he sweeps the boy up in his arm and turns him away from the grisly scene and backs him out of the room and over to Lynn.

Calm him down, the barbarian says tensely, but not unkindly. Our employer is dead, and she's been dead a while, which makes me wonder, who really hired us? The object she sent us after is here after all, perhaps we were summoned by her spirit?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2008)

Dj'hân unashamedly buries his small grimy face in the beautiful half-elf's crimson skirts. The boy continues to bawl as Thorson offers his theories.


----------



## Oni (Nov 22, 2008)

Lynn started as the little halfling's scream pierced the oppressive air of the fishery's sublevel. Before she could even react however, Thorson had already bounded across the room and scooped up the terror striken boy.  When he brought Dj'hân to her, Lynn knelt down and gave him a quick once over to make sure he was alright. 

Are you hurt?

Not finding any sign of injury she held the little halfling close, stroking his hair trying to calm him down as she tried to decipher what Thorson was saying.  Her face was a mix of concern and confusion.  

Dead?  What are you talking about?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 22, 2008)

Dj'hân blubbers out an explanation as best he can between sobs in response to Lynn's question. _"She's dead. The nice Varisian woman. With the cards. We met. Back when. On Lancet street. Her head. Cut off. It's in a box. In there. And it's all rotten. And covered in flies. And things crawling out of it. With the Harrow cards. And her eyes are open. And she was looking at me..."_ Dj'hân buries his tear-soaked face once more in Lynn's skirt at the memory. Eventually the distressed urchin grows a little calmer under the half-elf's tender ministrations and, instead of outright bawling, merely whimpers quietly for awhile.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 24, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Yes, that is the ring. Thank you, Thorson.

Hearing Dj'ahn scream Edmond jumps up from prone form of Hookshanks grabbing Deathwail as he goes and running toward the noise. He is (again) beaten by faster barbarian and almost collides with returning Thorson. Edmond lets him pass and looks at the head half disgusted half curiously. However, his control is back and so is his calm demeanor.

He concentrates on the room his eyes attuning to magic emanations coming from the room.

OOC: detect magic on the head, deck and then rest of the room


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
The following items are magical:

The Harrow Deck (moderate aura)
The vial of silver liquid (faint transmutation)
The tube of oily liquid (faint aura)
The obsidian wand (faint evocation).

You are unable to determine school for the Harrow deck and the oily liquid.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 24, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond collects everything into larger chest that Thorson opened. Without touching the head or harrow deck he closes the box making holy sign of Irori over it.

"Rest in peace, Zellara. You are avenged."


Should we try to locate any relatives of Zellara? Maybe to return to them her Harrow deck? If not, I think we should see that she is burried with honors and with her deck.

Let's deal with these criminals first. We go to Korvosan Guard and turn them in. Do any of you prefer some other organisation such as Hellknights?


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 24, 2008)

*Thorson*

It does not matter to me who we turn these scum into. But Lynn still needs something out of Lamm, and the Harrow deck... I'm not sure it's done with us yet.

Thorson eyes the deck of cards nervously.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Authorities in Korvosa*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The Korvosan Guard would be the first choice for law and order. The Order of the Nail Hellknights aren't actually based in the city, but a fortress a short distance away. Technically they have no jurisdiction within Korvosa. The Sable Company hippogriff riders are more a defence force. The Bank of Abadar is the most powerful church but probably wouldn't care much about criminals. Most other faiths are served by a pantheistic temple. The Cerulean Guild is the large 'official' thieves guild, who might have their own form of justice for petty crooks although none of your characters would have contacts within the Guild.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 24, 2008)

Dj'hân's crying slowly subsides as he listens to the adults' discussion. Wiping the tears from his swollen eyes, the young halfling sniffles and looks confusedly back between Thorson and Edmond. _"You... you want to..."_ Sniff. _"to give em both over to the *guard*?!?"_ The surprised guttersnipe can't quite seem to accept that he's hearing them correctly.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 24, 2008)

*Thorson*

I don't care, turn them into whoever, it's up to three of you. If you want them executed somewhere I can do that too. Thorson seems entirely emotionless about the whole thing.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 24, 2008)

The grimy urchin sniffles and wipes his ruddy nose on the back on his shirt sleeve. _"The Guard aint never done nothing to help the likes of me. They don't care much what goes on down in the gutters or up in the shingles. Lamm's been snatching, beating and feeding kids to Gobbleguts for years without the Guard batting an eye about any of it. Why should they care now? They're just as liable to let him go or to scrag us for killing Yargin and Giggles. Naw. I learnt ta avoid the Guard like I did the Lamms. I aint going anywhere near em."_ The boy shakes his tiny head for added emphasis.


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 24, 2008)

*Thorson*

Then what would you prefer to do instead?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 25, 2008)

Dj'hân sniffles and bites his lip uncertainly. _"I... I thought we came here to... to end all this... so we wouldn't have to be afraid no more..."_


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

We ended it, Dj'ahn. Lamm and his organisation is no more. And guard maybe didn't do anything, but when they get the criminals they deal with them. We are witnesses. And we have Little Lamms as additional arguments. And body of Gobbleguts.

Edmond offers his knife to little guttersnipe.

And if you don't want to go to guard, why don't you finish it yourself? Do you realy want to be a killer? It won't make your fear any less. Only you have power to overcome your fear, but that won't come by killing everything you are afraid of.

You need to know your true self. Then you will be able to know WHY are you afraid and deal with the fear. Some people go through life ignorantly dealing with their fear by some learned method that never resolves anything, but they feel better such as denial, rationalizations or even killing.

Only permanent solution is to come to terms with your past and get to know your present. Master yourself and you'll master the world.

But if we are going to guards with this we need to do it properly. This ring and other stuff we found should be recorded officialy and we need a reason to be here, such as finding missing children or friends, we should not claim revenge as reason.


OOC: I went philosophical here because Edmond is devoted to Irori which represents self-perfection among other things.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 25, 2008)

Dj'hân listens to Edmond's ongoing philosophical dissertation with growing confusion and doubt; it's somewhat beyond his youthful capacity to understand. For the young urchin it begins to sound like a righteous street-preacher's proselytizing; something he'd never had much use for in his daily bid for survival in the gutters of Korsova. By its end the young halfling isn't entirely certain what Edmond has planned though, as usual, he's helpless to make the adult act any differently. At best, Dj'hân figures he might be able to set his own path. _"I... I'm not going anywhere near the guard."_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 25, 2008)

*Thorson*

Thorson grins to himself as he watches the scene play out between Edmond and Dj'hân. The bear was the right card after all, he thinks to himself. What do you think Lynn? You're the only one who requires anything from Lamm now, beyond his death or imprisonment.


----------



## Oni (Nov 26, 2008)

Lynn studied the pathetic old crook for a few moments, she could find no pity for the horrible man.  This disturbed her.  

I need proof that he was responsible for a murder for which another was blamed.  Once I have that, I....I don't care what happens to him.

An uncharacteristically hard look crossed her face. 

Rot in a dungeon or throw him to the sharks, I don't care.  As long as he doesn't hurt anyone else ever again.

Lynn seemed lost for moment as she looked around the room, then her eyes fell on Hookshanks and she seemed to regain her focus.  She croached down in front of the little cretin.  

You!  Why don't you tell me what you know about Brenner, that shopkeeper you lot murdered, and Kleys.  Your boss is down, I would say it is every gnome for himself.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

Seeing as the focus has shifted to Lynn and Hookshanks, the grimy urchin licks his lips and begins slowly moving back towards Lamm's room. The urchin places a tiny hand on the doorjamb as he pauses in the doorway to study the flies buzzing over top of the hat box. Inching towards the container, Dj'hân feels inexorably drawn to the hat box as if a moth to a flame. Perhaps it's mere morbid curiosity that moves the boy or a desire to test his own courage; but for whatever reason, he continues advancing slowly forward step by step.

Being not much taller than the box, the urchin places both of his tiny hands on its lid and slowly lifts it up and sets it aside. Peering inside the wooden container, Dj'hân holds his breath and swallows nervously as he studies the Varisian woman's putrescent face for a few moments. Reaching down with both hands, the urchin carefully plucks the stack of Harrow cards tucked beneath the woman's head. Setting the cards down for a moment, the young Guttersnipe reaches over to retrieve the box's lid. He pauses for one last look at Zalara before delicately replacing the lid.

Gathering up the cards once more, Dj'hân walks back into the pool room, sits down and begins slowly flipping through the deck while reverently examining each card. He's not certain what he's looking for, but feels he owes it to the old woman to care for her cherished deck somehow.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 26, 2008)

*Ooc*

[sblock=For Ambrus]
The box is already closed. Edmond closed it before he offered knife to Dj'ahn...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]I've corrected my post. Sorry for the mix up. But what knife are you talking to?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân and Edmond]
You recognise the first five items in Lamm's "keepers" collection, the rest must have been acquired after your time here.
[/SBLOCK]

Hookshanks gives Thorson a fearful sideways glance as he says to Lynn

"Sure, I'll tell them anything you want if you keep him away from me."

Outside, in the city, you can hear the faint sounds of bells being rung. Something unusual is going on.

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
The Harrow cards are very well made, beautifully decorated and almost seem to shuffle themselves. As Dj'hân handles them he fancies that he can sense the presence of Zellara, and feels that he should keep the cards for help in the future.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 26, 2008)

*Ooc*

[sblock=Ambrus]
I forgot while I was writing philosophy to add that detail. I was thinking of adding it as I finish the speech, but it slipped from my mind. Post is corrected now...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

Bundling the cards, Dj'hân places the deck inside his red cap and replaces the whole on his little head before standing. Curious, the guttersnipe scurries out the door onto the undercroft walkway. Turning right, he peers along the riverfront embankment to see some hint of why the bells might be ringing.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Do we remember the particular circumstances in which the five objects were acquired by Lamm? Does it suggest who their rightful owners might be?

As for the Harrow cards, would you like Dj'hân to perform Harrowings with them for the group on occasion? Having a deck, I can read up on the procedure and post the results in character. Being what he is, I thought it might be fun for Dj'hân to channel Zalara's spirit so to speak. If it's tied to the story, I could wait until you signal me to do so. If the cards have some other purpose though, then never mind."[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Most items are pickpocketed or opportunity thefts, with little to attach them to place or person. You recall that the scrimshaw kraken came from The Frisky Unicorn up in Citadel Heights, but as that is a guesthouse the owner has probably long gone.

As for the cards, be my guest. There are certain times when the reading is more portentous than others, and I'll let you know when that is (Zellara's spirit that inhabits the deck will give you hints). You also get the sense that you can use the deck to identify magic items.


IC: The bells seem to be ringing in alarm. You can hear a commotion of shouting, some screams, banging and crashing from elsewhere in the city, particularly to the north.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

Dj'hân ducks back in through the doorway a few moments later, his eyes wide. _"It's an alarm being rung, not too far north by the sounds of it."_ The guttersnipe jerks a thumb over his shoulder to indicate that direction. _"I can hear a commotion and some people yelling and screaming."_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thorson*

Let's collect the valuables and take these two and get out of here. We can decide what to do about all of it later.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

_"And go where? You don't look so good Mr Giant and Lamm aint moving at all."_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thorson*

I'm healthy, the half-orc insists. I can throw Lamm over my shoulder, as for where, we can go to the place where we met Zallara or her ghost or whatever that was.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

_"The guard might catch and scrag us on the way for dragging tied up people around. And with whatever that alarm is for, it might be dangerous on the streets right now. This seems like as good a place as any to hole up for awhile if we close and bar the doors again."_ The boy looks thoughtful for a moment and then grins widely. _"How's about I climb up the old sloop's main mast and try to spy what's happening in the city from up in the crow's nest?"_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thorson*

Thorson shrugs, I won't stop you.​


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

Dj'hân offers the half-orc a wide grin before scurrying out the door... only to run back in a moment later. _"Can I have the keys back?"_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thorson*

Thorson tosses the keys to the grinning urchin with a chuckle. Don't fall, even the water isn't safe, sharks you know.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2008)

The urchin deftly catches the keyring, drops it into his red cap and replaces it atop his disheveled head. Suddenly standing straight and rigid, Dj'hân salutes Thorson in acknowledgment. _"Aye aye Captain."_ Grinning from ear to ear, the young halfling runs back out the door while imagining himself to be a pirate on an important mission.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân follows the undercroft walkway and then uses the chain ladder there to climb up into the lower vat room. Making his way over to the corner, the guttersnipe closes and bars the door through which the urchins had left earlier (or locks it if the door has one which fits one of Lamm's keys). Heading up the stairs to his left, Dj'hân makes his way into the upper vat room to likewise secure the double doors leading out to the loading dock (or, again, locks them with the keys if possible). Turning around, the urchin crosses the room and tentatively enters the gore-filled front room. Going over to the double doors battered in by the brutish half-orc, the guttersnipe attempts to pull them closed and to bar them as best he can. Dj'hân then goes around the table, drags the human-sized chair over and props it up against the doors from the inside to further secure them. Heading out through the small side office, the young halfling exits the old fishery out onto the wooden walkway. Pausing momentarily at the corner of the building, Dj'hân peers around the neighborhood for some sign of a disturbance or a hint as to what may have triggered the alarm. (If he sees nothing unusual) the would-be pirate then follows the walkway to the rear of the fishery. Climbing up onto the ship's gunwale, Dj'hân carefully begins climbing up the ratlines leading to the main mast's top for a good view of the city.

OOC: Phew. Hope that all makes sense. So what might be the process for using the Harrow deck to identify magic items? If it helps, perhaps Dj'hân's Use Magic Device skill can help him uncover the exact details.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynn looked up at the sound of ringing bells.  

What now?


When Dj'hân came back from his initial scouting and reported Lynn looked even more worried.  

If there is some sort of excitement close by it might draw nearby residents out onto the streets.  I think we can ill afford to have too many wandering eyes by here what with the battered doors and bloody bodies.

However she found herself nodding at the little halfling's observations and advice, despite the sudden feeling that they had been here far too long.  

As Lynn watched him leave for the second time something he had said clicked in her mind.  Crow's nest....

Ed!  Oh Edward...

A moment later a black feathered head popped around the doorway.  

You called, you called?

Ed I need you to fly out and find out what all the fuss is to the north.  Try to get a close look if you can safely then come back to me.  Understand?

The big black bird hopped from side to side.    

Closer look, Edward will get a closer look!

Just be safe.

Safe!  Edward always safe!

And with that the strange familiar took a few hopping steps out the door and then with a couple ackward flaps found the air and shot out from the undercroft like an arrow.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Returning offered knife to his belt Edmond turns his head toward sounds of commotion.

We should get out of here. It is quite possible that someone or something drew attention of guards. Maybe even Little Lamms themselves. Not all of them suffered at hands of these three, there are some kids that enjoy what little power they have. We should approach The Guard on our terms, not be caught like criminals.


_Not to mention loosing everything we found._


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2008)

Dj'hân and Edward return from their scouting to report that the noise is not a local disturbance - the whole city is in an uproar. There is smoke and fire scattered across Korvosa and the sounds of rioting everywhere. The Sable Company are aloft on their hippogriffs and Dj'hân saw one fall from the sky a few blocks to the west. Over the general sounds of hubbub several shouts can be heard repeated.

"The King is Dead, Long Live the Queen!"

competing with:

"Down with the Whore! Down with the Strumpet Queen!"

For the moment, the area around the Old Fishery is relatively quiet, the mobs are rampaging elsewhere.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 27, 2008)

Dj'hân runs back into the room a short while later, his eyes wide with panic. _"They're yelling that King Arabasti is dead and that his wife is on the throne. It looks like her supporters and critics are at each other's throats. The whole city is rioting. There are a few fires burning and the hippogriff riders are in the air. One of them went down a few blocks west of here. The riverfront around here is still quiet though."_ The guttersnipe hops anxiously from leg to leg.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Could you find fallen rider from what you saw? We should help him if it's possible. They are few of them and every one is so much more valuable. It will also give us opening toward guards as they sometimes cooperate in keeping peace.

Then I think I'll go to the temples to aid in defense there and help Little Lamms. You are all welcome to come along.

Edmond pauses...
I don't think we can afford to carry these two through the streets in uprising. We should leave them hidden here and come back later tonight or simply report their location to guards.


OOC: If you didn't guess Edmond is true patriot and proud of Korvosan Sable Company.

OOC2: how far is the temple.

EDIT ADDITION:
We should also take Lamm's 'treasure', some of it is magical, other things might be valuable and we might find rightful owners that are still looking for them as I was looking for this ring.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
You could probably find the hippogriff rider - he or she fell somewhere just the other side of Harbourview Boulevard.

There is no specific Temple of Irori in Korvosa - worship would be conducted in the Pantheon of Many, the fourth largest building in the city. It's in the South Shore district (the octagonal building marked S5 in the Player's Guide).

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 27, 2008)

Dj'hân nods to Edmond. _"Sure. Looks like he went down just past Harbourview. Can't imagine that it'd be hard to find a grounded hippogriff thereabouts."_

When the holy warrior suggests leaving Lamm and Hookshanks behind, the urchin nods towards the nearest wooden pillar with its assortment of heavy rusted shackles. _"Maybe chaining em up would be a good idea; you've got enough manacles there to chain em both up four times over. Though best check em again for picks first."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Dj'hân sets out the found items in front of him and shuffles the Harrow deck. Three items stand out as magic - the vial of silver liquid, the tube of oily liquid and the wand.

Three items, three divinations. He draws a card for each items.

The vial of silvery liquid gets The Brass Dwarf. Reversed. Invulnerability, reversed. It is a vial of silversheen.

The tube of oily liquid gets The Rabbit Prince. The capriciousness of combat. This is a dose of oil of keen edge.

The wand gets The Beating. Attacks from all sides. It is a wand of magic missiles, 25 charges. (CL 1st).

OOC: 
I note that Knowledge (arcane) also works for identifying items, so I used that, giving Dj'hân a +16 bonus with identify effect. 

Rolls
Silversheen 13+16=29
Wand 20+16=36
Oil 8+16=24
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Oni (Nov 29, 2008)

King Eodred's dead?

Lynn hardly knew what to think.  While she had never been an ardent supporter of the King, the Queen's ascension to the thrown was a troubling thought to her.  

Of course they had more immediate problems to deal with.  

Alright, let's close the place up and go out and see if we can get a better idea of what is going on.  We can make a better decision if we have a clearer picture of the situation.  However let's not forget our task here is not finished.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2008)

Dj'hân beams at Lynn. _"I've closed, barred or locked all the doors as best I could when I last went up. There's only the office door that Edmond came through left to do, so we can go out that way. There's also a cabin on the old sloop out back that we haven't looked inside yet; don't know if there's anything in there to see though."_


----------



## Valthosian (Nov 29, 2008)

*Thorson*

Thorson seems a bit flustered by the rapid turn of events, as if rapidly spun and not quite sure which way is forward.

We should take a look at the cabin first, but really, I don't understand why any of you are trying to get involved with this king and queen business, what's it matter to common folk? Either one would soon as see me getting eaten in the shingles than just earning an honest wage.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
When he went to scout from the rigging of the old hulk, Dj'hân noticed that the deck of the ship, and the walkway, were all in a very bad state of repair. It was able to support his tiny weight, but may not fare so well under his larger companions.

There are no problems with chaining Lamm and Hookshanks in the manacles - some of the keys on Lamm's set fit the manacles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 1, 2008)

_"I dunno Mr Giant. You don't look so good being hurt and all. Besides, all the wood in back seems rotted through; I can get around alright but I think any of you three might go straight through the planks if you wuz to try going on the boat. Maybe you should stay here to watch them and that stuff..."_ Dj'hân motions towards the prisoners and then points to the treasure chest. _"...while I lead the others to go and see about the rider. It's just a few blocks; we should be back right quick."_ The guttersnipe smiles reassuringly.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 1, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I don't wish to get involved in any combat, especially royal succession one, but there is Sable marine that needs help if he is alive. And any violent disturbance can be excuse for violent and intolerant men to do what they want. Sometimes it's destroying temples and killing innocents. And I won't stand for that. Thus, I'm going toward temple area.

You can stay here with these two and wait for us. Or you can help me hide them and come with us. I'll do my best to ensure you are healed once we get to the temples.


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not going to hide in here like some terrified kitten, Thorson spits out, I'll go with you, just don't be surprised when we come out of this in far greater peril than we entered.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 1, 2008)

OOC: We seem to have something of a consensus I believe, so I'll assume the characters are all heading out together.

Dj'hân backs away nervously from the brutish half-orc's vehement response. _"Okay. Okay. You can come too Mr Giant."_

The streetwise urchin helps search the prisoners once more for concealed picks or weapons as the adults go about the task of shackling them to the building's supports.

When everyone is ready to go, Dj'hân leads the way back up through the building and out the office doorway, swinging it closed and locking it as best as possible behind them before preceding. Then, under cover of darkness, the stealthy guttersnipe leads the group along a circuitous route through shadowy back alleys, vacant lots and little known shortcuts toward Habourview Boulevard. All the while, the knee-high halfling pumps his little legs to try and stay ahead of his long-legged giant companions.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2008)

The sounds of rioting come and go, as waves of unrest shift through the city. Those not out on the streets are shuttered behind closed doors or peering out of upper storey windows enjoying the 'show'.

You arrive at a wider area at an intersection of streets. In the centre of the not-quite-yard is an ornate fountain, but the upper half of the statue of Saint Alika has been broken off, evidently by the falling trajectory of the crumpled hippogriff that lies in a bloody heap nearby. Its former rider, thrown by the impact, lies on the ground near the fountain. Some urchins look up from stealing his boots and scatter in panic. The man seems to be just about alive, but unconscious.

Noise and voices suddenly enter the fountain-yard. A well dressed man is chased down by burly men in simple leather tunics. None of this little drama seem to have noticed your group.

The gentleman is grabbed by his fine clothing and hauled to one side by the workers.

"Queen's man," sneers one of them. "Not much of a man. Filthy preening dandy, don't give a toss about folks what work. My brother had both his legs broken by a loose barrel. Want to find out what it feels like, Queen's fop?"

He hefts a pick handle meaningfully.

"Please, there's been some mistake, I've never done anything to you," babbles the 'dandy'.


----------



## Oni (Dec 2, 2008)

Lynn glanced at the scene playing out on the street furtively from the corner of her eye.  She wondered whether she should risk intervening, the aristocracy forever caught up in the rules were not entirely blameless in all this.  She should know, she had been part of that world.  She hesitated a moment before her conscience got the better of her.  Standing up and shouting she pointed down an avenue that it would be difficult for the thugs to look down.  

Hey!  You better get out of here, the guard's coming this way bashing heads.

Edward floated overhead echoing her words.  

Guards! Guards!

[sblock=ooc] 
Bluffing, hope it works.

+13
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 2, 2008)

Dj'hân stops short when he sees the thugs harassing the nobleman. His initial instinct is to shy away from street violence, especially when it doesn't involve anyone he knows personally. The urchin glances around confusedly for a moment, looking for a good means to flee the intersection when he notices the damaged fountain and the massive heap of bloodied fur and feathers that is the hippogriff; the sight of which elicits a gasp of shock from the boy.

And then, from behind him, a breathtakingly beautiful half-elven maid steps up next to Dj'hân and calls out a warning to the two thugs. She proves to be the catalyst in the boy's jumbled memories. _Her name is Lynn, and I was leading her here after having seen a hippogriff crash down into..._ The urchin glances quickly at the nearby street markings. ._..Harborview Boulevvard..._ Looking back the way they'd come, the young halfling spots the injured half-orc and human warrior bringing up the rear. _...With Mr Giant and Ed... Edward? No Edmond. And we came here looking for..._ The guttersnipe ducks around the fountain and his eyes fall upon the injured griffon-rider lying on the cobblestones. _...in search of the hippogriff's rider._

The urchin leaves the altercation with the thugs and dandy to his companions as he rushes over to the prone rider. Holding his breath Dj'hân presses his tiny hands to the rider's thick neck as he checks for a pulse.

OOC: Attempting to discern the rider's condition and to stabilize him if necessary. Is it abundantly clear that the hippogriff is as lifeless as the broken statue?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond rushes to the aid of the rider. His healing skills are limited, but he will offer what he can. For the moment he ignores the thugs, until he is sure the rider will be alright.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2008)

The thugs look at Lynn, then glance down the alley where she points. With a shrug, they leave.

"Watch yourself, solly slop," says the leader as a parting insult to the dandy.

Their erstwhile victim looks about him, flustered. He fumbles with his belt and presses a purse of coins into Lynn's hand.

"Thank you," he says, breathlessly. "I... It's... Thanks you."  With that, he dashes off in the opposite direction to the thugs.

Meanwhile, Dj'hân manages to stabilise the fallen Sable Company rider, somehow.  It is quite clear that the broken mess of the hippogriff is beyond the help of all but a high level cleric.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Lynn Bluff check 13+13 =26
Dj'hân Heal (untrained) check 15+0 =15

The purse contain 5 platinum crowns.

A "solly" is a Korvosan term of abuse, meaning one who would form a union or guild. "Solly slop" mean rubbish or excrement.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 3, 2008)

Dj'hân holds his tiny hands on the soldier's neck for a few moments before offering his companions a wide grin. _"He's alive! I can feel a weak pulse, but it's steady. And he still has his boots too! I think we got here just in time. So, what do we do with him? Take him back to the fishery?"_

[Sblock=OOC]Is the hippogriff carcass outfitted with anything; tack, saddle, saddle bags or barding? I imagine a Sable Company military saddle to be a fairly elaborate affair worth a fair bit of money. It'd be a shame to leave it to be scavenged during the riot. I'm sure the soldier would probably like to have it once he recovers.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

What I would like most is to take him to the temple. But you know the streets better then I do. Do you think you could take us there safely? Or maybe it's safest to weather this uprising in the fishery with Lamm and this rider warm and dry until such time we can get them out. What do rest of you think?

We should probably take his equipment too, if anything is left.

Edmond looks over riders mount looking for anything that might identify the beast and takes off any equipment still left on the beast. He looks deep in thought, glancing every so often toward The Temple.

[sblock=Question for DM]
Edmond feels he should hurry to the temple to be at prelate Julius' side. He was dismissed for the time being, but these are extraordinary circumstances. Can he (using his Knowledge(local) - with focus on sewers) get to the temple unobserved (or mostly so)?

He thinks it over trying to find a route by which all of them and with two unconcious men could get to the temple.
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 3, 2008)

Thorson sighs, I can carry him, but are the rest of you sure that this won't look like we're kidnapping him?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I was thinking of carrying him, but you are right. I'm in better shape for eventual fighting on the way. I'll help you carry him as long as there is no trouble apparent.

As for kidnapping, who's to say we're not helping? Or bringing him to healing?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Edmond]

Knowledge (local) 19+6 =25

You know that the sewers (and 'Vaults') would not be a safe way to travel. As well as the otyughs used for waste disposal, there are rumours of were-rat gangs, giant centipedes and strange creatures known only as 'derro' who are rumoured to abduct people from time to time for wierd experiments.

One way would be via The Shingles, although you wouldn't get past Pillar Wall that way, but it would keep you above street level. Otherwise you reckon you might be able to get to the Temple mostly via back alleys, but you couldn't be certain to avoid encounters.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Sable Company Equipment]
The hippogriff still has tack and saddle (treat the whole lot as "military saddle, exotic"). The rider has a shortbow (broken in the fall), a quiver of arrows (about half of which are still usable), a longsword and studded leather armour (sable black, of course). There are the shattered remains of some potion bottles in a belt pouch. All of his equipment seems to be of excellent quality, but its origins could easily be identified.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Oni (Dec 3, 2008)

Lynn breathed a sigh of relief, glad the ruffians had not called her bluff. They didn't need any more altercations if they could help it.  When the finely dressed man pressed the pouch into her hand she took it but her reply was terse as she turned away.  

You had better get off the street.

She joined the others, relieved to hear at least that the soldier was alive.  

I say we're doing whichever is the most convenient at time.  It would be less of a question if you got him out of that uniform though.

Maybe we could find a cart or the like and take him and Lamm all at one time.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 3, 2008)

The streetwise guttersnipe moves quickly to help Edmond with the hippogriff's tack, his tiny hands deftly undoing the oversized buckles with practiced ease. _"I've spent the night in worse places than the fishery. People are running scared; I doubt anybody will care what we're about with everything going on. Sides, we're only going a few blocks back the way we came. Just grab him and his stuff and let's go before something else happens."_

While Thorson and Edmond heft the soldier and his riding tack, Dj'hân plucks three large intact wing feathers from the dead hippogriff. Listening to Lynn's idea, the guttersnipe freely offers her his insight. _"If you want a cart for later there's one parked at the fishery's loading dock. And if you want to get around by water there are a couple o' rowboats moored out back."_

Once the adults are ready, the wily urchin turns and leads the way down the alleyway from which they'd emerged a few moments earlier. Retracing their circuitous route, the guttersnipe occasionally pauses at intersections and the corners of buildings to spy the route ahead while the men catch up with their burden.

OOC: Aiming to lead the group back to the fishery's office door using stealth.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2008)

You get the marine and his gear back to the Old Fishery without incident, and get him comfortable in the least unpleasant room in the building (the mezzanine level) in one of the orphan's hammocks.

The sounds of rioting continue on through the night but, as dawn breaks, it seems things have blown over for now. The city feels oddly subdued, as if embarassed by the excesses of the night before. Lamm remains unconscious and Hookshanks is quiescent. 

Morning comes, and the marine wakes, wrinkling his nose at the terrible smell that awaits him (and making you realise that you'd become somewhat accustomed to the stench of sour fish).

"Whu..?" he says groggily. "Who are you people?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
This would be a good time to study Lamm's "keeper" treasures further if you wished.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 5, 2008)

Once the group returns to the fishery and lays the unconscious soldier in one of the many hammocks Dj'hân, who is apparently tireless, curls up in another hammock and pulls Zalara's Harrow deck out of his red cap. Setting his hat aside and resting the oversized cards upright on his tiny chest, the young boy slowly flips through the deck as he familiarizes himself with the colorfully painted cards. He carefully reads aloud each card's name as if practicing his letters: _"The Pal-a-din... The up-ri-sing... The sur-vi-vor... The Moun-tain Man..."_ _I remember long ago, sitting on the end of a pier in the setting sun, looking at this burly fellow. We were friends even then._ The young boy smiles sleepily.

A little later, when the others are beginning to think of sleep themselves, the weary urchin's tone of voice changes when he spots another familiar friend amidst the cards. _"The Bear..."_ _He's so funny with a hat just like mine. That's the one Zalara showed me. When was that –that Zalara showed me?..._ As if suddenly noticing Lamm's small wooden coffer for the first time, the diminutive guttersnipe hefts the deck and slides out of his hammock. _"Oh! Why's it doing that?"_ Padding over to the closed box, he gingerly flips open its lid and peers appraisingly at the treasures therein. "Wow."

Sitting down cross-legged next to the coffer Dj'hân sets the deck down and excitedly pulls out the glass vial. He examines it for a moment in wonderment before nodding. _"Uh-huh. Okay."_ The young halfling nods and, almost casually, flips over the top card of the deck.

_"The Brass Dwarf reversed. As brass to flesh, so metal and wood to purest silver. The impervious can thus be made vulnerable for a time."_

Setting the vial aside, Dj'hân reaches into the chest and pulls out the flask of oil. Examining it, the boy reaches down and flips over the next card of the deck. _"The Rabbit Prince. Even a dull blade's edge is made keen in his hands."_

Setting the flask down in turn, the grimy guttersnipe next pulls out the black crystal shard and flips over a third card. _"The Beating. One by one, more than a score of brutal attacks are launched, unavoidable, against a helpless foe."_ With that, Dj'hân sets the obsidian wand down.








Dj'hân then begins gathering up the Harrow cards as if nothing unusual had just gone on. Then spotting something else inside the wooden chest, the urchin's eyes grown wide with delight. Reaching inside, he takes up the miniature gold crown and places it upon his small disheveled head. Beaming, the guttersnipe thrusts both small arms up into the air in victory and declares: _"The King is dead. Long live the King!"_


----------



## Oni (Dec 5, 2008)

When they arrive back at the fishery the first thing that Lynn suggest is that they get rid of the bodies, dump them in the river.  Her preference being not to have to explain corpses laying about unnecessarily should it come to that.  She busies herself weaving a series of small spells into the larger task of removing the large amounts of gore decorating the upper rooms.  

When those unpleasant tasks are finished Lynn ask to see the things taken from Lamm's chest.  Having found in herself in the past some small insight into things magical she attempts what divinations she can.  Lynn studies the sundry items with eyes that dance with blue fire, looking for that inner spark and trying to tease out what it can tell her.  

When it becomes clear that there is no more information to be gleaned she retires to what fitful sleep she can snatch as she listens to the city she both loves and hates rend open wounds in itself.  


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

When the injured marine stirred Lynn came to his side.  

We found you last night.  The little one over there he saw you and your mount plummet from the sky and guided us to you.  The city was in such an uproar we brought you somewhere safe.  How do you feel?

Lynn paused for a moment.  

Can you tell us how the King died?

[sblock=ooc]

Try to use Prestidigitation to remove as much of the blood and unpleasantness as possible.  

+7 to appraise and detect magic for the items.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=Lynn]
Lynn finds, as did Edmond, that the vial of silver liquid, the bottle of oil and the obsidian wand are the magical items of Lamm's treasure (and the Harrow deck that Dj'hân is playing with).
Identifying them is beyond her, though, but something in Dj'hân's Harrow reading inspires her. The silver liquid must be Silversheen, that can be applied to weapons so that they can affect foes vulnerable to silver. In which case... could his other readings imply the function of the item as well?
[/sblock]

"Kirton, Lance Corporal, J772-E, Ma'am," says the marine in practised fashion. Looking around him uneasily he stirs, then groans as various parts hurt.
"The King has been ill for sometime, some sort of disease they say that none of the clerics in the city can cure. And they even tried the priests of Asmodeus. Apparently it finally killed him. Shot down you say?  Badger, my mount. Is he...?"

OOC: Changed his speech colour as Edmond uses Teal.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond slept for a time until marine woke up.

Approaching the bed

There was nothing we could do for him, I'm sorry. We took your equipment, what was left of it. We can take you to the temple or to your HQ if you so wish.

My name is Edmond, little one Dj'ahn. Here is Lynn and there is Thorson.

I'm glad we could get to you in time. How do you feel? 


Edmond rattles off all of their names, indicating the person named. Then he offers the marine his waterskin.

Just water I'm afraid, I didn't plan on staying overnight in this place


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 8, 2008)

Thorson catches a few words from Dj'ahn and heads upstairs to dispose of the corpses before returning. He seems to be a bit nervous about the skyrider's probable disposition toward half-orcs so he keeps his distance and lets the others proceed as they wish.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2008)

Kirton takes a drink from Edmond's waterskin.

"Thank you," he says simply. "I should report back to headquarters really. Let me see..." He flexes his limbs experimentally. Things creak and pop, but everything seems to work.  "If you want my advice, avoid going out as much as possible over the next few days, particularly at night. Hopefully things will blow over once people get used to the idea of a new Queen."


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 9, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Well, we obviously cannot stay here.

Edmond indicates his surroundings

What about Korvosan Guard? What are they doing? We have our own quarters in town, but it's in different parts of town and I don't think it's safe to travel alone.

And we have criminals in custody. Who can we turn to if there is no order in the city?

How did you got shot down? Do you remember?


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 9, 2008)

In the morning, Dj'hân awakens to the sound of voices. Bleary eyed, the boy yawns and sits up in his hammock. The miniature crown has slid off his head, revealing his mop of disheveled russet hair. Rubbing the sleep from his eyes with the palm of his hands, Dj'hân blink uncomprehendingly at his surroundings and the odd group of people nearby. Listening to the beautiful half-elf and holy knight explain circumstances to the injured soldier, the odd events of the previous evening slowly begin to drift up to the surface of the boy's jumbled memories. Picking up one of the three giant feathers lying in his hammock, the grimy guttersnipe slides down to the floor to make his way over to the trio of adults. Holding up the hippogriff wing feather up over his head in both hands, Dj'hân offer the mountless rider a cherubic smile. _"Here Mister. Sorry about your hippogriff. It's next to the fountain of Saint Alika over on Haborview Boulevard."_ 

Going back to his hammock, the urchin gathers together his few possessions into his long pointed red cap, places it back atop his head and heads off in search of the timid half-orc. Finding him upstairs, the boy addresses his friend. _"Morning Mr Giant. I hope you're feeling better. I was going to go check out the old boat out back. I don't think it's safe for you to go on it, but do you want to come and watch me?"_

OOC: Going to carefully proceed along the upper walkway along the side and back of the building and then onto the ship to investigate the cabin door. Dj'hân will try Lamm's keyring if the cabin door seems locked.


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 9, 2008)

Thorson seems oddly grateful at the thought of something to do. 
Sure Dj'hân, I'll come out and keep watch.


----------



## Oni (Dec 9, 2008)

Lynn studied the injured soldier intently, trying to guage his reaction to Edmond's mentioning of captured criminals.  He could be very helpful, but it had to be handled properly.  Of course if some normalcy wasn't returned to the city it might not matter what they did.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2008)

A strange mix of emotions pass over Kirton's face as he takes the feather from Dj'hân. 

"Thank you, child," he says.

[SBLOCK=Edmond and Lynn]
The marine grimaces.

"That's a lot of questions," he says, rubbing the bridge of his nose. "And I don't know all the answers. The Sable Company are defenders of the city, not lawkeepers. We got called out because the Guard were overwhelmed. If you've got prisoners I suggest you take them to Citadel Volshyenek and let the Guard deal with them, if they've got room in the lock-up after last night." He stands up, slowly. "I should report back. Thank you for helping me, the city needs more people like you."

[sblock=Edmond]
You feel that the marine knows more than he's telling. Being reticent yourself, you can tell when somebody else is keeping secrets.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lynn]
The marine seems tired and worried, but otherwise trustworthy.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dj'hân and Thorson]
Outside, a red sun rises across the Jaggare River and the houses on the far shore. Out to sea the sky is still heavy and dark. The morning sun highlights the city against this gloomy backdrop, glinting on the rooftops of the shingles and the towers of the Acadamae, but failing to lift the gloom from Castle Korvosa, its black stone towers of angular Chelaxian design rising high above the city.

The walkway creaks disturbingly under Thorson's bulk, but Dj'hân skips across it lightly. He finds a key on Lamm's bundle that opens the door to the back cabin. Inside is a musty smelling cabi full of old, rotting furniture and thick webs. A set of steps leads down to the lower deck of the boat. 

Dj'hân is startled by a huge spider, easily the same size as he is, that drops down from behind the door. Its mandibles snip a chunk out of his shirt sleeve.

OOC:
Dj'hân is surprised by this creature, known as a drain spider, but luckily its attack misses. Thorson can see this from where he is on the walkway.

Initiative
Thorson 17
Dj'hân 13
Spider 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 10, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

If you wait for little while we can accompany you to your headquarters. We just need some time for our scout to return and we shortly discuss a plan on our next move.

It will be safer that way both for you with our numbers and for us being accompanied by official person.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2008)

"That sounds like a good idea," replies Kirton.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon & Thorson]_"Gah!"_ Startled Dj'hân nimbly skips back a few steps along the ship's deck. The urchin hefts Yargin's wand and levels it at his arachnid foe. The morning air suddenly stirs and kicks up dust that begins to swirl around the diminutive halfling, rattling the ship's old rotted lines. As the temperature rises rapidly, a desiccating summer sirocco surges away from the boy to envelop the drain spider. Caught in the searing southern wind, the cabin's door and surrounding bulkhead smolders and quickly darkens as if charred.

OOC: Five foot step back. Move action to draw the wand. Standard action to attack, 30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 13 half; Entangling Exhalation feat if save fails. You described the spider as "huge". Exactly how big do you mean; a few inches, feet or yards?[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon and Ambrus]Dj'hân, to ME! Bellows Thorson as he draws a throwing axe and hurls it at the spider.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Thorson and Dj'hân]
Thorson's axe flies wide, thudding into the frame of the door. After Dj'hân's blast of hot air, it seems as if the spider has been blasted to oblivion, but in fact it has darted out of the way, and drops down onto the little halfling boy, sinking its fangs into his shoulder. Dj'hân feels slightly sick and woozy, and the staff-sized wand begins to feel heavy in his hand.

[sblock=OOC]
Thorson axe attack 6+2= 8, miss.
Dj'hân 'breath' weapon damage 1d6 = 1.
Spider makes Reflex save
Spider attack on Dj'hân, hits. 1 damage plus poison.
Dj'hân Fortitude save 6+2 =8, fail.
Poison damage 2 Strength.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon and Ambrus]Thorson fumes in frustration, knowing that the rotted wood would never support his weight, he draws his remaining throwing axe and tries to do better.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon & Thorson]Pushing the spider weakly away with his staff, Dj'hân heeds Thorson's call and staggers backwards towards the ship's gunwale.

OOC: Five foot step towards Thorson.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2008)

[sblock=Ambrus and Valthosian]
OOC: Sorry, forgot to mention that bit. It's not actually that big, about the size of a cat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

Gah! I wondered why nobody had replied, my last post got eaten by Enworld. Sorry about the delay, folks!

Whilst Lynn, Edmond and L.Cpl. Kirton wait....

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân and Thorson]
Thorson's berserker reflexes serve him well as, quick as a blink, he hurls a throwing axe at the cat-sized spider. His aim doesn't serve him so well, unfortunately, and the axe embeds itself in the cabin door frame.

As the blast of hot air swirls from Dj'hân's upraised arms, it seems as if the spider has been blasted to oblivion. However, it quickly transpires that the creature has dodged out of the way, as it drops beck down and bites Dj'hân on the leg. The little halfling feels weakness seeping into his body.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:
Thorson
Dj'hân
Spider

Thorson throwing axe attack 6+2 =8, miss.
Dj'hân 'breath' weapon 1d6 = 1 damage
Spider reflex save = success
Spider attack on Dj'hân = hit. 1 damage plus poison.
Dj'hân Fortitude save 3+5=8, fail, lose 2 Strength.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Doc, it seems that you've re-posted your previous in-game post; that being the results of the first round of combat. All the die rolls match up. If you'll take a look back, you'll see that Valthosian and I have already responded to that post with our second round's worth of actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dj'hân and Thorson]

OOC: Yeah, I knew that really 

IC:
This time Thorson's aim is true. His axe neatly bisects the over-sized spider and digs into the floor of the cabin.

OOC:
Thorson's axe attack 16+2 =18, hit. Damage 1d6+4 = 7, kills spider.
Dj'hân's second Fort save 13+5=18, success.
[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dj'hân]Dj'hân are you alright? Thorson calls over, concern evident in his voice.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon & Thorson]Dj'hân takes a deep breath to steady himself following the spider's violent death. Comforted by the brutish half-orc's show of concern, the grimy guttersnipe turns and offers Thorson a weak smile. _"Yeah. I'm okay. It don't hurt too bad. Nice shot there Mr Giant."_ Crossing slowly back to the cabin door, the young halfling ignores the bisected arachnid carcass, reaches up and jerks the handle of the massive throwing axe back and forth until it comes free of the doorjamb. Hefting up the unwieldy weapon in both hands, Dj'hân crosses the deck back to the gunwale to offer up the axe to Thorson. The boy repeats the process to fetch the half-orc's other axe in turn. Panting from the exertion Dj'hân looks back at the dark cabin interior for a moment. _"Well, we didn't come here for nothing; gotta be strong right Mr Giant? I'll just pad in, take a quick look see and be right out. Kay?"_

OOC: In light of Thorson's killing blow, I updated my last in-game post to remove Dj'hân superfluous attack action.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dj'hân and Dr. Simon]
Thanks, just run if anything happens, there's nothing in there that's worth your life. You can't be strong if you're dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon & Thorson]The grimy guttersnipe offers the brutish half-orc a military salute. _"Aye aye Captain."_

OOC: Dj'hân will use his stealth abilities to carefully sneak down into the hold to investigate the ship's interior, being careful to check the flooring ahead of him for sturdiness and hidden traps as he advances.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=Ambrus]
The stairs down into the hold seem in better condition than the upper deck, but are still rotten and mildewed. Daylight flitering in through the gaps in the boards are enough for Dj'hân to see by. The hold is empty, save for a layer of bilge water and thick cobwebs. He spots more of the big spiders skulking in the webs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon]From the bottom of the stairs, Dj'hân holds very still and cautiously observes the web and its inhabitants; curious to know how many drain spiders there are and whether they've caught anything in their web. After a few moments, the urchin turns and carefully pads back up the stairs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thorson]Emerging back out into the daylight, the young halfling pads over to the gunwale to report to the waiting half-orc. _"There's some smelly water down there and a big thick webs with four more drain spiders. Didn't see nothing else."_ Dj'hân grips his staff as if comforted by its presence.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=Ambrus]
There are four drain spiders visible.  It doesn't look like they've caught anything bigger or more interesting than rats.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=Dr Simon & Thorson]Dj'hân returns to the cabin door and uses Lamm's keyring to relock it behind him. _"You want to go back inside? I'm getting hungry."_

OOC: I don't mean to rush over anything either of you might have wanted to do while Thorson and Dj'hân are out back, but having checked out the boat, I figured it'd be best to get back inside quickly so that Lynn and Edmond aren't made to wait much longer. It's been nearly a week for them.[/sblock]

Accompanying his much larger half-orc companion, Dj'hân heads back into the fishery. Entering the large room where Lynn, Edmond and the soldier are gathered, the urchin heads down the ramp; albeit at a rather more lethargic pace than the others are used to seeing him move. _"Mr Giant and me went out back to take a look inside the old ship there. It's infested with big drain spiders."_ The expressive youth stretches both of his tiny arms as far apart as he can to indicate the arachnids' size; that being just over a foot wide. _"Mr Giant cut one in half with an axe he threw at it!"_ Bringing his arms down, the boy rubs his belly hungrily. _"Any of you have something to eat?"_


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2008)

OOC:

If everyone's done at the Old Fishery I'll move things along. I think the order of action was to return Kirton to his company and then on to the Pantheon of Many to check on the orphans and Edmond's prelate.  Anyone have anything else you want to add to that?


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]There's still the small matter of the prisoners. I thought we were waiting for Lamm to regain consciousness so that he could be interrogated about Lynn's point of concern; which I admit I remain unclear about.

Edit: It also might be a good idea to discuss the division of loot and the purpose of the various magic items.[/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 16, 2008)

OOC: Nothing beyond what was mentioned by you and Ambrus so far.


----------



## Oni (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]

Lacking any kind of hard evidence and any kind of unofficial confession probably not being terribly helpful I think Lynn will want to take Lamm and Hookshanks to where Kirton suggested and tell the authorities there that Lamm was responsible for the murder that had originally set her on this path as well as the murder of the witness that would have solved the case in the first place.  Hookshanks already said he would testify to whatever (as long as we can keep the fear of Thorson in him).  Lynn doesn't care if it's exactly true as long as the end result is what she wants anyway.  Which is to remove the stain on her friend Brenner's reputation. 

For the record Lynn's been vague because after hearing the reasons the others were doing this, her own seemed small and silly so she's been kind of circumspect about it though she still believes in it. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2008)

OOC:

You can take Kirton and the prisoners to Citadel Volshyenek, which isn't too far from the Old Fishery.  Although it's primarily for the Korvosan Guard, the Sable Company has enough connection to the Guard to suit Kirton. And they are the best place to send Lamm and Hookshanks. 

Divvying loot and stuff, certainly hepp to go along with that. You've pretty much ID'ed the magic items, it may be a matter of Appraising the rest.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'll go with that, if only to get some momentum going again in this great game. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Ditto what Ambrus said, I don't think that divvying treasure should hold us up right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

[sblock=OOC]
Did Lamm recover conciousness? See OOC for suggestion of division of loot
[/sblock]

Are you well enough to walk Lance Corporal?

These two are prisoners, accussed of kiddnapping, murder, stealing, torture of children and holding childen hostage and using them as slaves. A despicable people to be sure. Of those accusations, I was personaly witness or victim of at least two. Others may contribute their accounts for others.


As Dj'ahn and Thorson enter he turns toward them.

What do you say we escort Lance.Cpl. Kirton to Citadel Volshyenek and turn these two in at the same time? Then we can discuss what's next.

Excuse us for a moment, would you, Lance.Cpl.?

Gathering others short distance away:
You should know there is something fishy about Kirton. He is hiding something. It might be something innocent as details of his mission, but it might be something seriuos such as deserting or betraying sable company. I don't know what, but be careful around him.

Do we divide our spoils immediately?
Should we divide our spoils immediately?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Ahem, *Lance* Corporal. 

It made sense for Lynn, Edward and Edmond to evaluate the goods whilst the others were on the boat, so I've done that over in the OOC thread. You may wish to check that for the discovery that they make as well.

Lamm is just about conscious, a bit dazed but able to walk.
[/sblock]

"Yes, thank you Edmond, I think I'm able to walk," replies Kirton. He pauses. "I should like to collect Badger's body, but I suppose that isn't practical under the circumstances." Steeling his resolve, he continues. "The Citadel it is, then."

******

The streets are quieter than usual this morning. Between the Old Fishery and the Citadel you pass shopkeepers and householders clearing up mess left by rioters from last night, but the violence, for now, has subsided. Gossip and rumour is rife, and you overhear many snippets as you pass by.

"Dead? Is that what all the noise was about?"

"Well, doesn't surprise me, they say he's been ill for months."

"...priests and doctors couldn't cure it."

"...she's a spoilt bitch, she'll ruin the city buying herself a new wardrobe."

"...no worse than any other ruler we've had. Eodred spent money like it was going out of fashion."

"I remember she called Korvosa a provincial backwater when she arrived."
"Ah, but she's changed her tune since. The old place charms you in the end."

"One thing's for sure, we'll get taxed same as always."

"She's young, maybe she'll be good for the city."
"Maybe..."

At Citadel Volshyenek, you hand over the prisoners to harassed and tired looking guards who seem reluctant to add to their workload. Kirton helps smooth things over, paperwork is signed and addresses taken so that you may be called as witnesses at trial (whenever that may be). And Gaedran Lamm and Hookshanks are finally led away in chains looking, for all their terrible reputation, like pathetic and broken men.

[sblock=ooc]
So, what next?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I suggest we go collect children in the temple or find them if they didn't arrive. And we get Thorson healed up and see if we can purchase some potions or wand of healing from the temple.

We can discuss dividing of things along the way.

If you have other plans I'm fine with that and I'll help any of you if you need me.

[sblock=If someone gives another suggestion]
I must report in the temple first. I'll come as soon as I am able or send a runner if I can't make it. We should agree on meeting point. Some Inn or other known place at agreed upon time.
[/sblock]

OOC: I suggest we agree on distribution of items in OOC thread so we can just roll over it im this thread...


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2008)

*Inns and Taverns*

[sblock=OOC]
A few handy inns that the Korvosan citizens amongst you know of:

The Bailer's Retreat - near to the Citadel, but liable to trouble due to a mix of off-duty guards and newly-release prisoners in its clientele.

Bard's End - near to the Pantheon of Many. Somewhat pretentious, but reasonable.

The Jittery Quill - further north, in the Heights, but a quiet place that serves ale and coffee, a good meeting spot.

North Point has the best selection of taverns, with the gimmicky Posh and Turtle, the supposedly haunted Laughing Wave, the jovial Three Rings and the stolid Whitecaps.

If you want to go to the far north of the city, Old Korvosa boasts many rowdy dockside taverns, notably the Sticky Mermaid and the Jeggare's Jug. Like most of Old Korvosa, they tend towards the rumbustuous side of life.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2008)

Dj'hân keeps his distance when the prisoners are collected from the undercroft and brought out into the daylight. As the group heads out towards Citadel Volshyenek, the tiny guttersnipe follows languidly behind rather than running ahead as they've become used to. Huffing and puffing from the exertion, it's all Dj'hân can do to keep up. The force marched gnome's slower pace is the urchin's saving grace.

The streetwise guttersnipe actually disappears from sight for awhile when the group finally arrives at the Citadel; seemingly disinterested in dealing with the city's guardsmen. It's only once the group departs the Citadel without Lamm, Hookshanks and the Sable Company soldier that Dj'hân rejoins them once more.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2008)

*Queens blessings*

OOC: Since there was no IC interaction with guards: Could we collect Queens bounty on the brooch. We could make a name for ourselves for returning the item. Not to mention that it isn't safe to keep something that Queen is looking for...


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Why let the city guard bring the broach to the Queen to claim the credit for themselves? The campaign is called "Curse of the Crimson Throne" for a reason. Seems to me that we should pay a visit to the palace and check out the Crimson Throne's newest monarch for ourselves. Something tells me she'll be looking for some help with that pesky curse she's just inherited. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

[sblock=OOC]
I agree. I'm just not sure that we WANT such kind of attention...Dj'ahn didn't want to go to guards, Thorson is not happy in the city etc etc...

And if we NEED to go, we'll be escorted with proper warning to bathe and dress appropriately since we will give our names (or at least my name) to guards.

Metagame: that's the way of adventures, if you need to go somewhere, DM finds the way even if you roleplay your reluctance 
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynn's eyes had lit up when she had realized what they had in their possession, that broken brooch was an unparalled find.  She wasted no time in quietly explaining to her companions what they had come across.  

With this Lamm's punishment is assured and terrible once the new Queen finds him to be cause of its absence.  Not to mention at this point in time the value of her favor has dramatically risen.

Lynn wanted to see this new Queen for herself.  Were all the rumors true?

--------------------------------------------------------

Lynn felt a great sense of relief when they handed Lamm and Hookshanks over to the soldiers of Citadel Volshyenek.  The task was nearly at an end, many weeks of nearly fruitless searching all come to a close in one bloody night.  It was with a sense of lightness that she had not felt in quite some time that she descended the steps of the stronghold.  Hearing Edmond's plan of action she nodded her head in agreement.  

I would like to see that the children have made it there safely and find out what is to become of them.  With last nights upheaval I am especially worried.

Lynn tapped in chin in thought.  

Perhaps some of Lamm's ill gotten gains can be put to use to provide for their futures.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2008)

The tired looking halfling child rejoins his old friends shortly after they depart from the Citadel. Scurrying along next to Lynn in an attempt to keep up with the larger folk, the grimy guttersnipe looks confusedly at the beautiful half-elven maid and the holy knight when the topic of children and the temple arises. After a moment of listening, comprehension finally seems to dawn on the tiny Dj'hân. _"What about Zalara? Shouldn't we go back to her place on Lancet street or bury her head or find some relatives of hers or something? And can we find some food to eat? I'm starving..."_


----------



## Oni (Dec 19, 2008)

Lynn looked at the small halfling for a long moment before finally nodding, a sad look creeping into her eyes.  

You're right little one, Zalara deserves to find her final rest if she hasn't already.  We'll be able to arrange for a proper burial at the temple.  Unless you think something else would be more appropriate.

Her melancholy broke under its own weight, and a sunny smile spread across Lynn's face.  

And now that you mention it, I'm hungry too.  We can get something on the way to the temple.

As long as it's not fish.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 19, 2008)

Dj'hân looks a little queasy at the mention of fish, so instead focuses on the previous issue. _"I don't know. What do Varisians usually do when one of their kinsfolk die? Seems that there ought to be someone we should tell about what happened to her, right? Someone to mourn for her and all..."_


----------



## Valthosian (Dec 29, 2008)

The half-orc who has been very quiet for some time finally speaks, We should take care of ourselves first, then if you want to do something about Zellara, visit her people, if we went to the castle right now before things are settled down we could find ourselves in real trouble just by appearing.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 30, 2008)

Heading through the riot-ravaged streets of Korsova, Dj'hân accompanies his three oversized companions as they make their way together towards the distant Pantheon of Many. Moving at an unusually lethargic pace, the tiny guttersnipe soon begins to lag behind as he periodically pauses to catch his breath.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 30, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

What is it, Dj'ahn? Are you afraid to go to the temple? Are you alright? I know that shock catches you by surprise after everything passes, but it's alright now. We've finished Lamm.

If you need rest you may sit on my shoulders or backpack if you want.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 30, 2008)

Dj'hân looks confusedly at the towering holy warrior and answers between breaths. _"I'm not... scared... I'm strong... like the Bear... And Lamm?... haven't thought... of him in... a long time..."_ The guttersnipe takes a deep breath to steady himself before continuing. _"It's just you grownups' legs are so long; you all walk so fast. And I'm just not feeling so well today is all."_ The tiny halfling child's cheeks dimple as he offers Edmond a cherubic smile. _"Maybe ridding with you aint such a bad idea. Thanks."_  Dj'hân holds his two infant-sized arms up towards the holy warrior so as to be picked up.

Dj'hân turns his head all around to admire the view as the group sets out once more, obviously enjoying his high perch atop Edmond's shoulders.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 30, 2008)

*Edmond Deathwish*

I'm sorry, I don't mean to demean you by suggesting you're not well. It's just that you never went slower then we did before.

True, before now we rarely walked straight without stopping and scouting.

Now you have better view while watching for mysteries from above and unknown dangers in buildings around us. And I don't need helmet for protection. Just be careful with that wand of yours.

With his serious face and monotone voice it's hard to tell whether Edmond jokes or is simply clueless and paranoid.

After several seconds he grins dispelling any doubt that he is indeed paranoid joking.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 30, 2008)

From atop his perch, Dj'hân corrects the mistaken holy warrior in a equally serious tone of voice. _"It's not a wand; it's my staff of power!"_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2009)

Upon reaching the Pantheon of Many, you see Kester sat upon a wall at the entrance, swinging his legs. He raises a hand in greeting.

"Hi, Ed," he says. "I got most of the littlers here, but a lot of the older lads, they ran off, saying they'd take their chances on the street. I told the girls what'd happen to _them_ if they wandered the streets alone, so they came with me too. Not sure the holy fellers are too keen on us being here."

Edmond's prelate, a Vudran* man known as Julius Ishani Dhatri allows the orphans to be temporarily housed in the pantheon almshouses, until such time as Edmond can find somewhere better for them.

Life goes on in Korvosa. Despite the dire predictions of her accession night, Queen Ileosa does not ruin the city. Ironically, more damage is done by those who oppose her. Stevedores, dockers and porters work a go-slow, with the result that supplies into the city dwindle to a trickle. Prices go up, fights break out over sacks of flour or bundles of timber. The Acadamae and the Bank of Abadar close their doors to outsiders, and city-wide tempers flare on a regular basis. 

The Queen's only official pronouncement, apart from an appeal for calm, is to appoint the leader of the Sable Company, Marcus Thalassinus, to the position of Seneschal to Castle Korvosa after the previous Seneschal, Neolandus Kalepopolis, mysteriously vanished the night of the King's death. Naturally, this sparks several rumours concerning Neolandus' complicity in the matter. (And more fights).

You return Zellara's head to the Varisians in Journey's End, a small settlement on the Eastern shore of the Jeggare. The reception is cool and formal, with perfunctory thanks. It seems that she has no remaining relatives but was known amongst the Varisians. 

Thorson is able to buy back Kayla's earring, and returns to Rorthim's smithy, but working for the dwarf no longer seems the same.

Edmond sets about restoring his parents' house in Old Korvosa to a liveable state, whilst keeping an eye out for a suitable place to start his orphanage. Prelate Dhatri keeps him busy running errands for the temple.

Lynn finds Brenner and tells him all about Hookshanks agreeing to testify against Kleys, but Brenner no longer seems interested in returning to the society that so easily turned against him. He tells Lynn that he has found work writing sensationalist plays for Pilts Swastel at his sordid playhouse "Exemplary Execrables". There is some evidence that he has started using shiver.

Dj'hân wanders the streets as usual, feeling safer thanks to his staff of wonders. He somehow knows that Zellara's spirit is grateful for all he and his big friends have done for her, and feels her watching over him from time to time.

Lamm and Hookshanks continue to languish in the dungeons of Citadel Volshyenek. With the Korvosan Guard hard-pressed to maintain civil order under the current climate of fear, the trial of two minor criminals is low on the agenda for the time being.

So, about two weeks after the events of the Old Fishery, the four of you meet in the Sticky Mermaid in Old Korvosa to discuss the Queen's brooch and other matters, when you are accosted by a stinking drunk.

"Hey, Neffi, 's that you?" he asks as he bumps into Edmond. "Oh no, y'r not Neffi. Wait, wait, I know you, don't I?"

It is Kirton, the Sable Marine who you rescued. The man is unwashed, unshaven and generally worse for wear.

*Vudra is the Pathfinder equivalent of India.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 5, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

[sblock=For all, little flashback]
Hello, Kester. Maybe they will come back later. I know priests are not happy with you here, but we'll make them see things differently in little time. Are you ready for some honest work for your own good this time, not for some old man? I'll put lots of responsibility on you if you think you're up to it.

There are things that need to be done and you and your pals know this city better then I since I left several years ago. And when I'm not around you'll be the one in charge of operations.

Edmond offers everyone lodgings in his house. He turns to include the party.

I can offer the lot of you lodging. Most probably less then you have now as it's little decreipit, but it should serve especialy if you are willing to put some money into it.

Edmond spends most of his money renting and renovating his old house working for two weeks from dusk till dawn (or is it other way around) helping carpenters, roof shinglers and other craftsmen making the house livable again. That is, when he is not on this or that errand for the temple.

Kester gets to find craftsmen and, if he shows potential and responsible behaviour, Edmond is ready to let him make deals with them. Anyhow, they can help clean the house and Edmond tries to organize teaching for them either in the temple, or by agreeing to work for the temple in exchange of an acolyte that will come and teach little ones reading and writing, history and religion to make them proud of Korvosa, proud of being citizen in such history ladden city (even if it's little down right now)
[/sblock]

Being one of Little Lamms, Edmond knows what means when you're pushed 'accidentaly' by a drunk and his hand immediately goes for his purse.

After seeing the drunk is real he almost dismisses him when he realizes familiar face looking at him. But, how can this ruin of a man be proud marine they saved?!

Adjusting his posture to face the drunk Edmond greets him formaly doubtfuly giving him full title...
Hello, Lance Corporal Kirton. I'm surprised to see you like this. What can I do to assist you?


[sblock=Orphanage]
I was hoping to put children in the house temporarily. Even if it's old it's assuredly better then that fishery. And it WILL be renovated. Several hundred gold crowns go a long way toward making it livable.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2009)

[sblock=Arrival at the Pantheon of Many]Dj'hân grows more fidgety as the group draws closer to the large and intimidating facade of the Pantheon of Many. Reaching behind him, the nervous child flips open the flap of Edmond's backpack. Turning around atop his perch, the tiny guttersnipe deftly slides off of the holy warrior's broad shoulders to find sanctuary inside the dark interior of the leather pack. Sitting atop of Edmond's stowed possessions, the tiny halfling child pulls the flap down in place as he discreetly peeks from inside the dark recesses of the backpack to keep watch on the goings on outside.

Later, when meeting with the Varisians, Dj'hân is most curious to hear more about their late benefactor's life.[/sblock][sblock=Two week interim]Having nowhere and nothing in particular to go back to, Dj'hân accompanies and spends a fair bit of time with his newest companions over the next few weeks. When the guttersnipe gets bored or restless he disappears for a time into the familiar streets, alleyways and shingles of the city; sometimes returning after only a few hours, sometimes only a day or three later. Although still nervous around the other Little Lamms, Dj'hân more or less accepts Edmond's invitation and takes up a semi-permanent residence in the holy warrior's family home. Seemingly comfortable and secure there, the tiny urchin often curls up in his giant companion's backpack to sleep at night or to accompany him on errands.[/sblock][sblock=Dr Simon]At some point during the two week hiatus, Dj'hân would like to go visit Zalara's apartment on Lancet street. He'd try to find a discreet way inside for someone of his tiny stature; possibly through an unlocked window, down a coal chute or chimney or up a drainage pipe. If all else fails he'd try breaking in discreetly. He's curious to investigate the place to see the rest of the mysterious woman's former living space. He'd poke around for a few hours if able, looking in cupboards, poking inside closets, etc. Finally, if he feels safe enough, he might spend a night there and perform a harrowing.[/sblock][sblock=Dr Simon & Edmond]If permitted to do so Dj'hân would, over a period of a few days, perform an exacting exploration of Edmond's old family residence once he starts spending time there. He'd check out various ways in and out for someone of his stature, such as windows, coal chutes, chimneys or drainage pipes. He'd explore all of the house's hidden nooks and crannies, looking for one or more spots that he can lay claim to; preferably a gap inside a wall, under a flight of stairs, behind a cupboard or some other such spot only accessible to a humanoid of his tiny stature.

He's also happy to help out with the renovations when he happens to be in residence. Though not big or strong, the tiny urchin is fairly adept and inspecting, cleaning and repairing hard to reach areas. He's an enthusiastic and seemingly tireless worker who's not afraid to get dirty.[/sblock]

Finding himself in the boisterous tavern after accompanying Edmond in the man's backpack, Dj'hân eventually crawls out when he finally recognizes his old friends Lynn and Thorson. The grimy guttersnipe has seemingly changed little in the past few weeks, the only concession to his newly acquired wealth being a newly purchased red suede cap decorated with a curling hippogriff feather and a long tappet that dangles down past the boy's knees. He models it for the lady and brute's benefit, referring to it proudly as _"my new liripoop"_. Taking it off, Dj'hân shows the adults that its tappet is deep enough for him to tuck both his staff of curing and staff of power inside.

Later, the urchin is enjoying a shooter of juice in both hands while seated atop the table when Kirton stumbles over. Dj'hân's confused expression is replaced with one of recognition once Edmond's uses the man's name. Offering the drunkard a big wave and a wide grin, the boy happily greets the old acquaintance. _"Hi Mr Soldier!"_


----------



## Oni (Jan 6, 2009)

[sblock=In the interim]Not long after reaching the Pantheon of Many, having found out the children had arrived at their destination safely and that Thorson would be patched up good and proper, Lynn, brimming over with excitement, had taken her leave.  There was someone that she needed to see.  

When Lynn came again the next day to the temple, she smiled and spoke sweetly though her good cheer seemed to vanish when she thought no one looking.  Her eyes too had been rimmed in red, something she had waved away as nothing more than a reaction to the foulness of the fishery.  

Whatever was bothering her, she seemed to find solace in the Little Lamms and over the two weeks she and Edward had stopped by their new home nearly every day to help out in whatever ways they could.  [/sblock]

Lynn glanced at the man that had drunkenly run into Edmond and had paid him little mind.  A drunk was not so uncommon as sight in a tavern, especially these days.  When Edmond addressed him she looked again with a dawning recognition.  She felt disgust welling up at the back of her mind, there seemed little reason to help a man these days that he didn't try to destroy himself.  She could not quite keep the reproach out of her voice.  

What's happened to you?

[sblock=Dr Simon]What's commonly known about Shiver?  If it's a new drug Lynn will do some asking around in the downtime about what the source might be.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
For Edmond's Orphanage, I can picture a Hard Work Montage.   Now all we need is a suitable piece of music...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ambrus]
Dj'hân finds that Zellara's house is in a state of disrepair and neglect compared to the first time that they visited. Everything is pretty much as it was, but older, tattier and covered in dust. It is a terraced cottage - a front parlour, a kitchen and larder in the back, a small bit of yard leading to a shared toilet block and two small bedrooms upstairs. He finds nothing of value or interest, but feels a strange sense of sadness that seems to come from outside of him.

You can perform a Harrow reading if you like - this one won't give you any Harrow points, but it might provide further cryptic clues.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Oni]
Gather Information check 11+6=17

Shiver is a relatively new drug in Korvosa, but has been around for a year or so at least. It is said to be distilled from the venom of an exotic creature from Mwangi called a Dream Spider. Taken orally, shiver induces a coma where the user experiences strange and exotic dreams, often accompanied by uncontrolled shivering of the neglected body. It is highly addictive, but sometimes used by artists as a source of inspiration. It is also used by those who prefer to escape into dreams than face their own reality.

Shiver is expensive, but fairly easy to come by in the streets. There is no single supplier but rumours are that it is centrally distributed to lesser gangs by the Cerulean Society, Korvosa's leading "thieves guild". The Cerulean Society keep a tight control on smuggling, so they must handle the import of Dream Spiders into the city. Word on the street is that the guildmaster, Boule, is a weak man with a failing grip on the criminal world, and that his strings are pulled by a much more powerful backer.
[/sblock]

Kirton looks with glazed eyes at Edmond before things seem to swing into Focus for him.

"Hey, Edwin, Edmond, I remember you. You saved me the day Badger died. And the King," he adds as an afterthought. "Hello little boy," he adds to Dj'hân, "and the lovely lady too." He tries to kiss Lynn's hand, misses and nearly pitches forwards onto the ground instead.

"Badger's dead, y'know," he says, seriously. "And what's a Sable M'rine without a hippogriff. I bloody loved that beast. Here, here, won't you join me in a li'l drink to toast his mem'ry?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Dj'hân, remembering the origins of his cap's feather, quickly removes his headwear to hold it behind his narrow back. He solemnly hefts his shot glass in toast to the late Badger's memory.

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Feel free to describe the harrowing to me if you want to. I'm sure it'd be a fun read. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian (Jan 6, 2009)

Thorson likewise removes his new outback hat with it's brim jauntily turned upwards on one side and lifts a silent toast.


----------



## Oni (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynn sighed and the hard look on her face softened.  

Why don't you have a seat.

She gently pushed the drunken marine toward a chair.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 7, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Yeah, join us. Here is to Badger.

Edmond raises salute to fallen beast.

After a moment pause...
Don't you get young one to train anew? I know this hit you hard, but your duty continues, no?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2009)

Kirton flops into a seat and looks blearily at Edmond.

"Yeah, so it does. Shouldn't be here, doing this, but...." He stares into the distance for a bit and then turns to Lynn, giving her a smile. It is a sad, wistful smile, not the leer of a drunken lecher.

"Y'r ver' pretty," he says. "I knew a woman like you once. I liked her a lot, but she didn't like me, and I thought she liked someone else, and we all had a big fight and because of me the finest swordsm'n in all Korvosa is missing two fingers." He takes a drink, and thinks carefully. "Well, it wasn't me, it was Sabina that cut them off. Maybe she was the best swordsm'n.. swordswom'n. She works for the Queen now, y'know. Right hand.. maiden... thing. They reck'n she's the Queen's lover too, so maybe she couldn't have liked me or Orisini at all." He takes another swig of his drink. "Y'know him, Vincarlo Orisini? Finest swordsm'n in all Korvosa. Except that he's missing two fingers. Thass my fault, y'know? Did I tell you about that?"

He takes another drink.

"Y'r all ver' nice," he says. "More drinks?"

[sblock=Edmond]
You've heard of Vincarlo Orisini - in fact, Orisini's Academy is not far from your house in Old Korvosa. He's a well respected weapons tutor for the gentry, a handsome middle-aged man by all accounts, well-spoken and mannerly. You also know of Sabina Merrin, the Queen's Handmaiden, but by reputation and rumour only since she rarely leaves Castle Korvosa. You've heard the rumours too that she's closer to the Queen than a mere bodyguard, but the Queen is surrounded by lots of malicious gossip.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds as though you know some pretty important people.  You must hear a lot about what is going on behind the scenes.

Lynn smiled sweetly. 

Why don't you tell me something interesting?  But first let me get your drink.

Lynn paused to see what Kirton was drinking and then went to the bar. 

[sblock=Dr Simon]
Lynn will ask the the bartender for a pitcher of water and then use prestidigitation to mimic the colour and flavour of whatever Kirton was drinking before bringing it back to the table[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 7, 2009)

Kirton's rambling stirs a long forgotten memory in Dj'hân's mind. The thought is elusive however; something about that night long ago when the Queen had first ascended to the Crimson Throne. _When had that been? Hm. No matter._ Hadn't he been a member of an urchin street-gang back then? _Yes. That's it._ The urchin could recall an old cruel master named Gaedron Lamm. The old King had died the night that the guttersnipe had turned on the old man... _No._ That was the second time he'd turned on Lamm; and he'd had help from a giant and a beautiful half-elf. _Right._ His old friends; the trio of giants he was sitting with right now in fact. _So what about the Queen then? Ah yes. Lynn had found... something that had belonged to the Queen amongst Lamm's things..._

Coming out of his reverie, the guttersnipe turns excitedly towards the beautiful half-elven lady. _"Lynn, did you ever give the Queen that thingy of hers that we'd found awhile back?_"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 8, 2009)

Kirton shakes his head.

"No, no no no. I _used to_ know people who're important now. But they weren't back then. 'Cept maybe Orisino. But not me or S'bina. But now she's famous. Queen's Bodyguard. Did y'know that?"

He takes a drink from the mug that Lynn brings him. "Gah. I swear the beer in here gets worse the more y'drink."

"Nah, I dunno anything int'resting. I'm just a stupid M'rine who messes ever'thing up. Although...." He ponders a moment. "Did you know that our Commandant is now Senschal of the Castle? Got promoted 'cos the old Seneschal disappeared the night the King died? They say he had something to do with it, but he was a good man, old Neolan's... Neelandusus... the old chap. Anyway, the king was old and sick is all, right?"

[sblock=Dj'hân's Harrowing]
The Harrowing in Zellara's house runs:

Past column - The Survivor, The Locksmith, The Crows.

Dj'hân can almost hear Zellara's voice whispering an interpretation in his ear. Things taken have been found. You have passed through trial and ordeal and been reborn stronger, holding the keys to a new destiny.

Present Column - The Empty Throne, The Liar, The Tyrant

Love brings treachery, and a paternal influence brings pain, but to which party? The lover or the loved? The father or the son?. Even loss can bring good fortune.

The Future Column - The Desert, The Juggler, The Winged Serpent.

There are dark places to walk, bleak passages to travel. Fate is on your side for now, but will you know the right time to seize the moment? Fail to spot it, and all could come to ruin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 8, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Still, people you _used to_ know might remember you. And your commander most of all.

Do you think you might slip them word or two about certain group of people?

Edmond finds himself at a loss how to be subtle and indirect with obviously intoxicated marine, especially since it's not clear whether he can help them pass word discretely about their finding.

He stops speaking looking at Lynn who seems to be more at home with this kind of situation. The fact that Kirton is slightly infatuated probably doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Oni (Jan 8, 2009)

Lynn gently ruffled Dj'hân's hair.  

Not yet little one, we'll do that together.

Listening to Kirton, she could not help but wonder once more what had really gone on in the castle the night the old King had passed on.  And what of the new Queen, the city certainly wasn't becoming a better place to live if these past couple of weeks were any sort of indication.  

Such is the nature of politics and intrigue I suppose, it is hard to know who to trust in this day and age. 

She paused for a moment.

Whom do you trust, dear Kirton?

Steeling herself against the stench of alcohol Lynn leaned in closer to the drunken marine and spoke in a low voice.  

Perhaps you can help us.  Could you still get word to Sabina?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2009)

Oni said:


> Whom do you trust, dear Kirton?




Kirton frowns into his mug of "beer". 
"The Comm'ndant, I guess. Dunno." He shrugs. "Not myself."



Oni said:


> Perhaps you can help us.  Could you still get word to Sabina?




A pained look passes across Kirton's face.

"Nah." he says. "Not me, don' wanna see _her_ again." He slumps on the table for a bit, before suddenly springing back to alertness. "If you wanna see her, you c'n go the Castle yourself. S'bina's in charge while the Queen's in mourning, kind of. 'S easy to get an audience if you say you've got news for the Queen, or something like that."

He looks at the bottom of his empty mug again, then pulls a face of disgust. 

"I'd better go home," he says. "Shouldn't drink like this no more." He stands uncertainly to his feet. "You're all ver' nice people," he says again. "Ver' nice."
He staggers towards the door.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2009)

Dj'hân beams and waves cordially as Kirton makes to leave. _"Bye Mr Soldier. It was nice seeing you again. I hope you get another hippogriff soon."_


----------



## Oni (Jan 9, 2009)

When she saw the effect of what she had said on the marine Lynn looked away unable to meet his eye, she felt guilty for making him feel even more miserable.  Though she probably couldn't understand it, this was a bad time for him.  

Very nice, he'd said.  Lynn wished that she'd been nicer as she watched him stagger off.  Hopping up quickly she called out after him.  

Kirton....

Take care of yourself, won't you?


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2009)

Dj'hân watches the soldier stumble off and then turns back excitedly towards Lynn and the others. _"So can we go see the Queen now? Ooh! Maybe I should go fetch my crown. Think she'll be wearing hers?"_


----------



## Oni (Jan 12, 2009)

I think kings and queens like to be the only ones in the room wearing crowns, it makes them feel important.

Lynn looked down at the little halfling, a half smile on her face.  

Well if what Kirton says is true the returning will be simple enough.  We've only to decide how to proceed.  

She looked around at the others. 

This is an amazing opportunity and we should make the best of it.  I do not think we should delay for much longer though.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2009)

Dj'hân replaces his liripoop back atop his head, carefully arranges its curling hippogriff feather at a jaunty angle, throws his arms wide dramatically and offers Lynn a cherubic smile. _"I'm all set. Let's go!"_

Without further ado, the excited urchin downs his shot glass of juice and begins to clamber up over Edmond's shoulder to resume his position in the holy warrior's backpack.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 13, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Easy, little one. We need to get somewhat more formal then this. I do believe I have something new in the house as we were planning on meeting nobles eventualy. We can stop in the city for some shopping for Dj'ahn.

We can go first thing tomorrow morning, maybe we'll have to wait some time.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2009)

*Off to see the Queen*

The next day, the four of you set off to Castle Korvosa, intent on returning the Queen's lost brooch and, perhaps, looking forward to rewards both monetary and intangible.

Castle Korvosa towers over the city. It is built atop a huge stone pyramid, an ancient Shoanti ruin known as the Grand Mastaba. When General Korvosa conquered the surrounding lands he forced the Shoanti out of the area and, the castle was built atop the ruin as a grand gesture of "up yours" to the natives. The southeast corner of the Grand Mastaba is in poor repair where people have removed stones for their own building materials over the years, the rest is still an imposing edifice with stone steps up each of its four sides.

The castle proper is an imposing building in Chelaxian style, all black stone, spiny turrets and gargoyles, but the gates are open and the castle guard (members of the Korvosan Guard) allow you entry once you have told them of your mission. Two of them accompany you through the busy courtyards tot he inner keep where a tall, dark, beautiful woman dressed in ornate (yet funnctional looking) armour designed as much to show off her shapely form as to protect her from damage, stands waiting.

One of the guards explains the situation to her and she nods.

"Thank you, and well done," she says to the guard. "You may leave us now, I'll take these heroes to Her Majesty myself." The guards bow to her and return to their posts.

The woman smiles warmly at you all. 

"The Queen will be pleased," she says. "Perhaps you will bring a little bit of happines to her. Come with me. You'll have to leave your weapons outside the throne room, I'm afraid, but I'm sure Her Majesty has nothing to fear from such fine upstanding citizens as yourselves. You must tell me how you came by it some time, but first I must inform you of protocol"

As she talks, the woman takes you down the broad corridors leading to the throne room. 

"First, you must wait until the Queen addresses you before you speak. Second, address her as Your Majesty the first time you speak to her; after that Ma'am will suffice. You may not touch the Queen's person, and do not approach the throne unless requested to do so. You are not courtiers, so I don't expect you to bow or curtsey correctly. Now, how do you wish to be addressed to Her Majesty?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 14, 2009)

Dj'hân fidgets atop the Holy Warrior's shoulder as the group makes its way into the palace to speak with the occupant of the Crimson Throne the following morning. It's unclear whether he's unnerved by the imposing structure with its leering gargoyles and armed guards or disturbed by the crisp new white linen tunic and maroon breeches he's been made to wear. Regardless of the cause, the halfling boy looks frequently over the Holy Warrior's shoulder, apparently longing for the relative security of the backpack that Edmond though inappropriate to carry while meeting with the Queen.

The newly clothed guttersnipe seems to relax somewhat when the armored woman greets them warmly. He sits still and listens intently to her as she goes over issues of royal etiquette. Having been caught up in her aristocratic bearing and speech, Dj'hân at first fails to respond when she pauses to ask her question of them. Finally the boy's cheek dimple as he beams a cherubic smile at the woman. _"You talk real nice. My name is Dj'hân. Are you Sabine?"_


----------



## Oni (Jan 14, 2009)

Lynn had awoken early that morning to prepare for their visit to the castle, and had spent a goodly amount of time making sure her appearance was just so.  It was finally Edward's squawking about about being late that put an end to her primping and preening.  Carefully wrapping the the damaged brooch in a soft cloth she tucked it away and ran out the door to meet the others.  

On the way the castle she had been full of energy, reminding the others more than was necessary to be on their best behavior, and fussing with their clothes to make sure they were in order.  Once they had reached their destination, however, her demeanor had changed and she carried herself with a great deal more calm that might have been imagined only a short time before.  At least all those lectures from her Aunt Ophilia on the proper behavior of young ladies wouldn't go to waste.  

The tall woman in the ornate armour who greeted them seemed impressive enough, though being reminded of how short she was annoyed Lynn a little. Still she returned the smile with all the grace and warmth she could muster.  Despite her natural inclination not to do what she was told she carefully listened to the armoured woman rattle off the rules of engagement.  No wonder these people lost touch with reality, in their artificial little world.  

Lynn looked at Dj'hân with a mixture of fondness and amusement when he replied to the woman's question.  His innocence was charming and disarming, it really didn't matter what he said, it seemed as though he could get away with it.  

She added her own name to the mix with a nod. 

Lynn d'Arches


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 21, 2009)

The woman gives the small smile of one trying not to look amused despite herself.

"Yes, little boy, my name is Sabine. And who are the two gentlemen?"

OOC: Any news from Neurotic and Valthosian?


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 21, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Looking stark in his simple yet expensive black silken tunic and dark blue boots and cloak with sail and wind motiffs Edmond bows and curtly responds..

My name is Edmond Mer'Caulthon. It will be pleasure to see The Queen and lift her spirits in this hard times.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, children are sick and I wasn't working for a time.

I may be sporadic until early February, projects are coming to term...


I imagined Mer' being prefix for merchant noble families as opposed to something else or nothing by 'true' or 'old' noble families.

Edmond may not even know what it means, his memory from childhood is unclear,when he was big enough to care they were already starving
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2009)

With a small smile and a nod, Sabine leads you into the throne room. The tall vaulted room is pristine but mostly empty. Stained glass windows showing former kings and queens let in light from the east, with tapestries covering the opposite wall. Heat comes from an immense fireplace, and a silken carpet leads up to the throne itself, a red and black spidery-looking affair.

Dressed in mourning black, with a delicate veil that doesn't quite hide her sad beauty, Queen Ileosa is sat up the throne. 

"Your Majesty, may I present Lynn D'arches, Edmond Mer'Caulthon, Thorson Berith and Dj'hân," announces Sabine. In a quieter voice she asks for the brooch, which she takes and presents to the Queen. The Queen's face lights up in a broad smile.

"You may approach," says the Queen. "We thank you for this service you have done to us, and we will award you accordingly. We wish all of our subjects were as brave, as noble and as loyal as the four of you."

Her voice breaks a little and she drops the formal tone, becoming less the imperious ruler and more a sad young woman.

"This brooch was stolen from me some time ago, and truth be told I had not expected to see it again. Thank you for bringing a little light to these dark times."

She stands up.

"I love Korvosa, as did my husband, and it saddens me to see my city torn apart by rioting and disorder. If you so choose, you can do me further great service. Sabine will give you the details, and your reward. If you'll excuse me, I must retire to my personal quarters, my grief has quite drained me."

The Queen steps down from the throne with an elegant swirl of her mourning dress, and looks back with an almost coquettish glance, where it not for the tear-reddened eyes.

"Thank you again for your kindness. I hope that your days of serving the Crown are only just beginning." And with that, she is gone.

Sabine hands over a small silver chest to you (probably to Lynn). Inside the red velvet lined interior of the chest are 12 gold ingots bearing the seal of Korvosa. Sabine shuts the chest and passes it to Lynn.

"Your reward for finding the brooch," she says. "Regarding the Queen's other offer, I am authorised to offer you a secondment to the Korvosan Guard, as..." she searches for the word, "special agents. It is a chance to restore stability to the city and, perhaps, to help make it something greater. You will have considerable autonomy in your actions, you will help the Queen, and it will prove financially favourable for you. Perhaps we could even find a role for the little boy. What do you say?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Feel free to interject any character comments if you like. The gold ingots are standard trade bars worth 100gp each, and the chest looks worth a bit too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 22, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond bows slightly at queens prise.

When she turns to leave, he bows more deeply and speaks in his usual monotone:
It is pleasure to serve Korvosa.

He leaves chest handling to those more suited to social situations. He is uggly and disturbing and he knows it.

After queens departure he turns to Sabine.

I accept the service as long as my prelate gives me the leave to do so. I will ask and have definitive answer tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 22, 2009)

Upon entering the throne room, the small boy turns his head all around to admire the chamber's radiant stained glass windows, marble tiled floor, high vaulted ceiling, beautiful tapestries and impressive crimson throne. Being overwhelmed by the art and pageantry on display, the urchin grins widely and claps his tiny hands appreciatively. The sound echoes hollowly throughout the large empty space before the halfling boy catches sight of the glum queen's countenance and stops clapping. Overwhelmed with embarrassment Dj'hân turns and takes shelter behind Edmond's boot and tries to hide himself from the Queen. Dj'hân listens without interruption as the monarch speaks.

Later, his earlier faux-pas entirely forgotten, the guttersnipe's eyes nearly pop out of his head at the sight of the silver coffer full of gold bars. He once again claps appreciatively and giggles with delight at Sabine's proposition. _"I can be a Special Agent? Really?!?"_ Growing suddenly serious, Dj'hân offers the warrior woman his best salute. _"For Queen and Country!"_ Dropping the officious pretense, the young halfling grins excitedly once more.


----------



## Oni (Jan 22, 2009)

Lynn had not expected the encounter to be so...brief.  She was still not quite certain what to think of the Queen.  That she would ask service of them based on so little was passing strange.  Still the weight of the chest in her hands was real enough, and it lent weight to Sabine's words.  And it would be foolish to refuse the Queen.  There was only one answer that could be given.  

Yes.  But what can we do?

Lynn would do what was best for Korvosa, that she knew.  She hoped that was their intention as well.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ooc*

I didn't think Dj'ahn would be sitting on Edmonds shoulders during the interview. It seems inapropriate

Also, I expected some formal thanks and dismissal and that Sabine would handle any additional offers and such. So surprises all around


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2009)

Sabine takes you from the throne room to a nearby antechamber. She gestures to a factotum who hands over three scrolls.

"Once you have sorted your other business," she says to Edmond, "take these to Commander Cressida Kroft at Citadel Volshyenek. She has requested extra personel for sensitive duties, these will commend you to her." She gives a scroll to Edmond, Lynn and Thorson. "As to how you can help exactly, the Commander will be able to tell you more, but I suspect simple patrols and gate duty will not be the order of the day. I take my leave of you now, the guard will show you the way out."  With a small smile, the strikingly beautiful warrior woman turns to go.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2009)

Dj'hân looks expectantly as the warrior woman hands out scrolls to his three grownup companions. A look of genuine confusion grows on his unlined face when she fails to hand him one in turn. His expression turns to near panic when Sabine turns to leave. Reaching out a trembling hand as if to restrain the woman, the young halfling asks petulantly. _"What about me? Where's mine? I helped get the Queen's broach too. You said I could help..."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2009)

Sabine looks down at Dj'hân and smiles.

"It can be dangerous in the Korvosan Guard, little Dj'hân," she says. "No place for a child. Perhaps if your..." she looks up, scans the adults present and decides that none of them seem parental-looking, "...guardians will allow it, we could find something suitable for you?" She looks expectantly between Lynn, Thorson and Edmond.

[Sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy 2+6=8.

I hadn't realised Dj'hân had such a good Diplomacy score! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 23, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

He may look small and weak, but the business of recovering the brooch was also dangerous and he carried himself with bravery and pride. He is valuable asset to our group and friend to boot and should be treated as such.

Children are forced to grow up early if one lives in gutters of the city.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2009)

"Very well."

Sabine takes another scroll, and squats down in front of Dj'hân so that she is (almost) eye level with him. With a serious look on her face, she hands the scroll over, and then pats him on the shoulder.

"Take care," she says with a slight smile, as she stands and leaves.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2009)

Dj'hân reaches out both tiny hands to accept the proffered scroll solemnly. As she touches his shoulder, a warm breeze briefly tousles Sabine's dark hair. The young urchin positively radiates gratitude as he silently mouths the words _thank you_. Dj'hân clutches the rolled up scroll, which is nearly as long as he is tall, tightly to his chest as the woman departs. Turning to look up at the towering half-elven woman, the guttersnipe giggles with delight as a wide grin spreads across his cherubic features; threatening to split his head in half. _"Did ya see? I'm going to be a special agent too!"._
[sblock=OOC]I took ranks in diplomacy to represent Dj'hân's endearing childlike innocence and charming demeanor. Who could deny him anything when he flashes those +5 dimples of cuteness? [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jan 23, 2009)

Lynn accepts the scroll graciously.  

Thank you.

She looked troubled though at the question in regards to Dj'hân.  When Edmund spoke though she sighed and nodded her head in agreement.  

When Sabine made to take her leave once more Lynn spoke up this time.  

Pardon me, there is one other thing.  It might please Her Majesty to know that the man who had her brooch lies already in the crown's custody in the dungeons of Citadel Volshyenek.  A murderer and a thief, his name is Gaedran Lamm. 

There that should ensure that bastard got what was coming to him.  With that Lynn turned to look at the grinning little halfling a smile spreading across her own face.  

I'll bet you'll be the most special agent in all of Korvosa.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 24, 2009)

Dj'hân enthusiastically nods in agreement to Lynn's prediction before giggling giddily once more. Still grinning, the boy slowly unrolls the top half of the scroll to try and read what's written there.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 26, 2009)

The scroll reads:

"From Her Majesty Ileosa, Queen of Korvosa
To Cressida Kroft, Commander, Korvosan Guard

Her Majesty hereby declares the bearer of this scroll to be a citizen of good standing and exceptional abilities, and commends him/her to Special Service in the Korvosan Guard, in whatever role the Commander deems fitting.

Signed (pp)
Lemuel Zanderholm
Privy Secretary"


[sblock=OOC]
Edmond is going to sort out business with Prelate Dhatri. If there's anything you want your character to do fort he rest of the day/night, let me know, otherwise I'll move things on.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 26, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

[sblock=OOC]
Edmond would like to be released from the service, his schooling and training is finished, he delivered prelate safe and sound to the temple. He remains at his disposal on demand, just not in his service per se.

He will be very busy rebuilding his house and family and with any and all urchins that happen upon his door.

Assuming prelate gives his permission (or even blessing) he reports with others to Guard Captain
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Unless there are any objections to his doing so, Dj'hân will likely take his three gold bars and endeavor to squirrel them away in one of his nigh inaccessible stashes somewhere in Edmond's house.

Out of curiosity, how much might the silver coffer itself be worth?

Aside from that, Dj'hân is anxious to get his first special agent assignment. _"My name is Dj'hân. Just Dj'hân."_ Damn. Now he needs a tuxedo. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]
Dj'hân is unable to price the silver coffer exactly, but it *is* made from silver and so probably valuable in its own right.
(Untrained Appraise check 7+2=9.)
[/sblock]

Prelate Julius Ishani Dhatri is happy to release Edmond from service, and even promises to check on the state of the orphanage when he is able.

Upon return to Edmond's house, you are met by Kester who has taken the role of major domo upon himself.

"Three new recruits today, Boss," he says. "Bunch of kids from Bridgefront, parents killed by a Pesh addict. Also, we had a visit from the Cerulean Society. Wanted to talk to you, but I sent them away. I think they was checking what we was up to. Could be trouble later."

********

The next day, the four of you arrive at Citadel Volshyenek. Thorson is ambivalent about working with the guard but lacking any other purpose in his life he tags along. Since Lamm's capture, the big half-orc seems to have withdrawn into himself.

You are taken to a dark-haired  human woman in red armour. She is boyishly attractive, marred by the tired grey look to her skin, and the dark circles under her eyes.

"Cressida Kroft," she announces as you enter. "You're the people sent by the Queen?  Well, good, I'd like to put you to work straight away.

"You know what it's like out there. These damn strikes and the riots have got my men tied up as it is, and it doesn't help when I've got good soldiers deserting their posts." She sighs. "Some are more concerned about their families, I can understand this, but others are using the disorder as an excuse for personal gain.

"Such a man is Verik Vancaskerkin. Worse than a lone deserter, he's persuaded a group of fellow guards that the Queen is going to ruin the city. Whether she is or not is irrelevent - I need all the men I can get, and Verik is a potential canker. He's well-liked and charismatic, and if more of my Guards take up with him... well..." She leaves the consequences hanging.

"I can barely spare people to chase him down personally, and I don't want to expose them to him if I can help it. There's an even chance that they'll join him or kill him, and I'd like him back alive.

"He and his men have holed up in an old butcher's shop called All the World's Meat, up in Northgate. Investigate, bring him back alive and there's a thousand gold in it for you. Dead, he's worth half that. As for the men who are with him, I'd prefer them alive too but if they put up a fight, use any means you have to."

[sblock=OOC]
The Cerulean Society are Korvosa's 'thieves guild', operating almost semi-officially. So confident are they that its enforcers often parade around in distinctive blue sashes when collecting 'insurance' money. They have a particular interest in extorting duties from merchant houses, and in breaking up rival criminal gangs. Their leader is a man named Boule, by rumour a weak-willed Pesh addict who works for a powerful backer.

Pesh: This strong stimulant also has mild hallucinogenic properties, which together make its users easily agitated and randomly
aggressive. Originally imported from Katapesh, pesh first became popular a century ago and remains one of the top drugs in
Korvosa. A pesh addict is identifiable by his blood-shot eyes and frequent nosebleeds, as the fine powder is taken by snorting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jan 29, 2009)

Lynn hadn't been sure quite what to expect when they had set out for Citadel Volshyenek.  But as she stood there listening to Field Marshall Kroft, she was pleased to find the action requested was at least not a questionable one.  It did certainly sound dangerous however, and that was less comforting.  When Kroft finished explaining the task to them Lynn spoke up.  

I've a couple questions if I might.

Lynn began listing off questions on her fingers. 

How will we know him?  Any distinguishing marks?  How many men have joined him?  I'd much like to know what size group we are to encounter.  Also, what is it you plan to do with them once you have them back in your custody.  I'd should quite like to know what we can truthfully offer them should they be willing to surrender themselves peacefully.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 29, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

OOC: If Edmond doesn't know the location in question from the inside (I take 'old meatshop' meaning that Edmond actualy has a chance of knowing it...Local knowledge +6) then he adds:

"Also, it would be helpful if we could get someone who knows how that butchers shop from the inside."

_"I'll get Kester and some of older ones to scout the place out. What should I say to Ceruleans? How much should the group know? It was much simpler before I returned." _*mental sigh*

OOC:Actualy he adds it anyhow, it could have been changed in the meantime.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 29, 2009)

A little disappointed that nobody had asked to see his fancy scroll, Dj'hân is nonetheless happy that he'll get to hang on to it. The urchin listens attentively to the commander as she speaks, determined to remember the details of this very important first special mission.

The boy grins widely in response to Edmond's observation. _"I'll check it out first."_ The wily guttersnipe turns back to the Commander and, wanting to clarify the matter for her benefit, adds: _"I'm good at that sort of thing."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 29, 2009)

Cressida gives Dj'hân a polite smile and searches through the papers scattered over her desk until finally finding the one she's looking for.

"According to our records, there are four men with Verik that we know about. Names of Baldrago, Karralo, Malder and Parns. He may have recruited others. We're not planning on harming them. We're undermanned as it is, I'm not going to be executing anyone for desertion. A brief spell in the brig at the most. I really want to know why he did it, perhaps we can dissuade others." She looks over at Edmond. "From what my staff found in the records, the previous owner of All the World's Meat was arrested for tax evasion over a year ago and died in prison. Until Verik took it over it was an abandoned building held in escrow by the government."

Cressida pauses and rubs the bridge of her nose.

"Verik is about 6 ft. tall, dark hair, brown eyes. He's mid 20s, considered quite handsome, also by himself," she adds with a laugh, "with a dimple in his chin."

[sblock=Local Knowledge, Edmond]
You do remember the shop, up on Stirge Street. Quite a large ground floor, with a stockyard attached. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Local Knowledge, Dj'hân]
You know of the shop, on Stirge Street. A large building with a yard on the side. You think someone is handing out free meat there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 29, 2009)

A look of confusion crosses Dj'hân's otherwise unlined face. _"Abandoned for a year? It... hasn't been that long has it?"_ The cryptic urchin looks a question at Edmond. _"But they was still handing out leftover meats to the poor at All the World's Meat a little while back; good enough if you've got a cook-fire and don't think too hard about the parts you're eating. Got some not long after you moved the Little Lamm's into your house. Couldn't have been more than two or three months ago at most..." _The urchin seems in doubt about his own estimate. _"...maybe four."_


----------



## Oni (Jan 30, 2009)

Lynn knelt down next to Dj'hân and gave him the sort of concerned and slightly exasperated smile parents often give their children. 

It has only been a couple of weeks little one.  Are you sure that happened after the Lamms came to live with Edmund?


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 30, 2009)

_"A couple of weeks..."_ The young halfling seems dubious as he considers the matter. _"I'm sure it was after the old king died. I brought some smoked sausages back to the house. I hung them in the pantry."_


----------



## Oni (Jan 30, 2009)

Lynn looked up at the others.  

Maybe we should find out what's going on over there, before we decide how to proceed.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 30, 2009)

His doubts and confusion already forgotten, Dj'hân stands at attention and offers the beautiful half-elven woman a stiff salute. _"Yes ma'am!"_ The boy's composure quickly slips as his face breaks into a wide grin once more.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 3, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

"Bah, we should just go there with on-site scouting provided by Dj'ahn and Kester's boys and drop in in broad daylight. With surprise it shouldn't be too hard for us to defeat four guards. Even trained Korvosan guards are not well equipped to deal with magical assault combined with the might of arms."

Edmond indicates Lynn as he references magical assault and Thorson and himself in the end.

"Dj'ahn will provide scouting and support as needed with his staffs of power. And healing for the wounded."

OOC: Oni it's Edm - O -nd not Edm -U -nd 
OOC2: thought to justify 'Deathwish' part of the name, so reckless overconfidence is the thing


----------



## Oni (Feb 5, 2009)

Lynn looked at Edmond as though he had become deranged.  She opened her mouth to say something, then glancing at Kroft thought better and shut it again.  It wouldn't do to argue in front of their new employer.  So instead she addressed no one in particular.  

Well we have many options to consider.  When we better understand the situation we will be able to choose the one that best serves the needs of the city.  Time will not make this task any easier however, we should begin as soon as possible.

[sblock=ooc]

Sorry Neurotic, it's all I can do not to call your character Edward half the time.  ><

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 5, 2009)

*OOC: Calling*

[sblock=Oni]Call him Moony Loony  Half the time. Other half he is (mostly) normal[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2009)

A bit of surveillance of "All the World's Meat" reveals the premises to be a fairly large low building with an attacked stockaded yard, and a small upper floor on the side fronting onto Stirge Street.

At the front is a small shop, where the local people gather every morning for handouts of cuts of meat, most of which are gone by midday. The turnover in meat is rapid, and most looks fairly fresh and far superior to the recycled fish guts that Gaedran Lamm used to sell as "dock dumplings". 

Two men perform this duty. One is a tall man whose bushy eyebrows merge into one hairy monobrow. This man seems mainly to act as a bouncer, turning away anyone who looks too well-off or well-fed. The other, a heavy set wheezy man, performs the act of handing out the meat.

The locals seem very grateful to the men of the butchery who they say can usually get fresh meat every other day despite the ongoing trade embargo.

[sblock=OOC]
This information is gleaned from a single daytime visit to ATWM. Let me know if you want to conduct more legwork.

External map attached. The upper floor is shown on the right.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 9, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: During his scouting of the area, could Dj'hân have gotten a view of the interior stockade through gaps in its fence? Are there sounds and odor of livestock? Are there any lit windows in the evening or comings and goings? Is the building freestanding on all sides?[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Feb 11, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

I'm assuming what watching we've done, we've from some place where we'd not be easily observable.  

[/sblock]

As they seem to be winding down Lynn leans close to raven that often in her vicinity speaking in soft tones.  

Ed, I want you to fly around that building over and see if you can get a look inside without attracting a lot of attention.

The raven's head bobbed up and down and it started to croak out a response, before Lynn cut him off.

Quietly...

The raven rapped her hand hard with its beak and then took off.  

Ouch! you little....

Lynn sighed, rubbed the back of her hand, and then turned to the others.  

I'm going to head over there alone, I want to ask them a couple questions.....Don't worry I'll be careful. 

Lynn headed off in a direction where she could approach the butchery from a different way so as not to give away the location of the others.  She walked straight up to the tall man guarding the door, smiling sweetly as she went.  

Pardon me sir.  I've seen what you're doing here.  I think it is really wonderful that you're helping out the beleaguered people of the community.  I was wondering if you could tell me who is responsible for all this?  They are really to be commended and well...well I should like to know if there is something I could do as well.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2009)

After some (forced) thinking, Edmond drops his plan on storming the premises and let's Dj'ahn do what he's best at. However, he still takes Kester and five other older boys along.

You boys, pair up and surround the building so you can see whenever someone goes out. Follow them surrepticiously, don't get caught. If you have a choice between being noticed or caught and abandoning the chase, abandon it. If you succeed, let one of you return to report.

OOC: If you think I'm overusing the boys in-game let me know, for now I'm just trying to keep them occupied so they don't have time for mischif.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2009)

Upon further examination of ATWM, Dj'hân finds that there are two yards behind the stockade, glimpsed through gaps in the fence. The one to the rear is flagged, with an old wagon inside. The other is larger, churned to mud by the feet of livestock. At the moment it holds three worried-looking cows. It smells well used.

Kester gives Edmond a ragged salute, and the urchins deploy themselves around the butchery.

Meanwhile, as Edward takes to the air for his reconnaissance, Lynn approaches the mon-brow guard. She can see that he has chainmail on under his tunic, wears a longsword at his hip and a shield on his back. He is holding a loaded crossbow. The other man attending the counter does not seem to be so heavily armed.

The man frowns as she approaches (quite an effect with his heavy eyebrows) but his scowl softens slightly as she speaks.

"That's mighty kind of you, miss," he says in a bass grumble. "But the boss, he don't see no-one at the moment. Things are pretty much under control, lessen perhaps you can get some meat for us."

[sblock=OOC]
I'll give Edward's report when he gets back, same for Kester and the boys.

Dj'hân Perception +5 check.
Edmond Charisma -2 check.
Lynn Diplomacy +5 check.
All results ... secret 

Looking at Edward (raven)'s stats, I notice he's got Listen and Spot. PF combines these to Perception - I would suggest Perception +5, with +2 racial bonus to visual checks. Skill points are a bit wierd - I reckon one more skill point, giving a +1 (cross-class) or +3 (class) skill. You could put ranks into Fly, for aerobatics.

As for lights at night, comings and goings etc., I'm assuming that so far you've done preliminary surveillance on the same day as meeting Cressida. If you want to continue watching for another day or more, let me know and I'll give you the details.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Feb 13, 2009)

Lynn did her best to look slightly crestfallen.  

Oh...well I suppose he must be a busy man, I would not want to interrupt his work.  

Her face brightened up again.

Please let him know his efforts are not unappreciated.  What name should I attach to this kindness?

After waiting to hear his reply she turned to walk back down the street.  Lynn went a few paces and then stopped turning back.  

Perhaps I shall return sometime with a donation, whom should I ask for?

After once more waiting for the reply she'll continue on her way until she can, out of sight of the butchery, circle around and meet up with the others.  

[sblock=ooc]

Sounds fine to me Dr Simon.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2009)

The big man waves his hand. "The boss is Mr. Vancaskerkin, but he don't like to boast, miss. Just ask for the Cow Hammer Boys. Folks round here'll know who you mean." He grins.

As Lynn returns to the others, Edward comes flying back with a loud caw.

"Three cows in yard," he says, clacking his beak. "Tasty ticks. One man upstairs." The raven hops up and down in front of you until it becomes evident he is trying to mime something. "Pacing, pacing, pacing."


----------



## Oni (Feb 19, 2009)

Lynn nods as the raven speaks.  

Good job, Ed.

She looked around at the others.  

Well I didn't find out much, I expect the man upstairs is Mr. Vancaskerkin, the big fellow watching the door confirmed that was their boss.

I have to admit, I'm a little baffled as to what's really going on here, this was not the sort of behavior I was expecting based on Field Marshall Kroft's request.  The guard at the door did tell me they could use more meat, perhaps if we brought some we could more easily gain entry without making a big mess of things.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: Now I can post something! Yay!   BTW, Has Edmond dismissed the urchins yet? I'd like to know who's with the group if possible.

The beautiful half-elf and holy warrior appear as odd mirror images of each other as they converse privately in the alleyway; the former with her black raven perched upon her shoulder and the latter with a tiny halfling boy seated atop his. And, just like his feathered counterpart a moment ago, Edmond's diminutive companion offers his assessment for consideration. _"They're handing out meats like I said they were. Seem like nice enough people ta me. Maybe the commander is wrong about Mister Vancaskerkin like she was about the meat shop being closed. She looked kinda tired from work and all. Why don't we just wait till they close and then try to talk to him to hear Mister Vancaskerkin's side of it?"_ The urchin smiles hopefully.


----------



## Oni (Feb 21, 2009)

It is an odd situation no doubt.  I fear if we approach Vancaskerkin before we have a better idea of what is going on we would be giving away too much.  I think we should observe a little while longer, I am concerned there is more going on here than meets the eye.  Although I am not entirely comfortable with the children being involved in this, we should wait to see what they have to say in the morning.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 23, 2009)

Dj'hân nods in agreement with the beautiful half-elven woman's proposal. _"Okay."_ The wily guttersnipe understands the value of waiting and watching even if he seems eager to move ahead with their first official mission.

Glancing over in the direction of the butcher shop, the urchin voices his thoughts. _"I wonder if there's some way I could get inside with em unawares."_ Dj'hân turns back to his companions and, in a serious tone of voice, offers the obvious and unnecessary observation: _"Ya know, me being small an all..."_

Suddenly the halfling boy's face lights up with delight as a thought occurs to him. _"You said they want more meat. What if I hid in a small wrapped bundle of dried meat that you brought to em right before they close? They'd just set it aside till they're able to pass it out in the morning right? I could sneak out of the bundle after dark and see what they're about. If I can get to a window unnoticed I can even get a report back to you with Edward's help."_ The guttersnipe seems almost giddy at the thought of carrying out his zany scheme.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 24, 2009)

"Or, someone will find the time to butcher given bundle before it's distributed in the morning. If you want to go, better go once the dark settles. You can be followed by Ed so we know what's going on if you don't mind.

Or maybe he can carry you over the fence or even on the roof?"

Edmond looks at Lynn with that last one


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 24, 2009)

_"They wouldn't butcher it silly; dried meat has already been butchered. There'd be nothing to do to with it before they hand it out in the morning."_ Dj'hân smiles helpfully.


----------



## Oni (Feb 24, 2009)

She looked Edmond as though considering his question.

I...don't know.  I don't think so.

The raven cocked its head to the side and peered at Dj'hân

Too fat, too fat.

[sblock=ooc]
believe it or not Dj'hân's 11lbs exceeds a strength of 1's heavy load.  

[/sblock]

Lynn cocked up her eyebrow in a bemused manner at the little halfling's madcap plan.  

I would be more comfortable if you just tried to sneak in, than putting you in a pack of meat...who is to say they don't open the package or something else equally disasterous.  That is putting a great deal to luck.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 24, 2009)

The wily guttersnipe seems a little dismayed by the objections of his companions. _"We'd just pile enough sausage on top so that, even if they dig a few pieces out, they won't find me. Why unpack a whole pack of meat for nothing after a full day of work? Sure we need some luck, but I'm a pretty lucky kid."_ The boy beams a cherubic smile to his bewitching companion. _"Besides, with my plan I start on the inside with them unawares. Otherwise I have to find a way inside past fences and closed and maybe locked doors. I'd need luck there to break in with none of em noticing."_


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2009)

"Ed would be strong enough if we have some spells to make him stronger or Dj'ahn lighter. Since I don't, maybe you do, Lynn?

Anyhow, Dj'ahn, if you think you can pull it off, good luck. We'll be in shouting range, just in case.

But think carefully about it. You will be put in area outside their living quarters and you'll maybe have to pick a lock or two to move inside. And with chimney access you could probably find better route.

We should get some rest if we'll stand guard overnight. Especially if Dj'ahn enters alone..."


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 25, 2009)

Dj'hân simply laughs. _"I don't know how to pick any locks. I have enough trouble reaching door handles. That was another Little Lamm's job."_ The guttersnipe listens intently to Edmond's advice and nods. _"I'm not afraid. I'm a bear."_ Straightening his back, the urchin salutes with a tiny upraised hand. "For the Queen!" Smiling, Dj'hân turns to indicate a direction. _"Now let's go find some sausage. There's another butcher shop three block down the street, though they don't hand out meat for free."_

[sblock=OOC]No guts, no glory. We're ready to proceed with the plan I think; purchase 12 lbs of sausage and a large enough sack. It might, incidentally, also be interesting to learn what another butcher in the area thinks of his competition giving away free product. We then place a few sausages in the bottom of the sack, Dj'hân next and then pile the rest on top of him. Our charismatic Lynn can proceed with delivering the "package". *whistles mission impossible theme song*[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Feb 26, 2009)

Lynn looked troubled, but acquiesced.  

Well if we're to do this, let's do it right.  We'll get a small crate a pack some straw in the bottom where you can hide, and then put the sausage on top.  That way, if it is checked, you won't be spotted by accident.  Even if they take the sausage out you might be alright.

[sblock=ooc]

They say fortune favors the bold, let us also hope it favors those pretending to be ground meat products.  

Finding out what over people in the neighborhood have to say about the all the world's meat is probably a good idea.  See what the rumors are and the like.  

If we go with the small crate maybe we can loosen a board or two on the side to give Dj'hân another means of egress if need be.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 26, 2009)

The urchin seems a little dubious about the idea of using a crate. _"Might be hard to get out of a box, specially if they put something on top of it. With a sack I can just cut my way out if need be."_

[sblock=OOC]Ready to proceed, crate or sack notwithstanding. Dj'hân leaves it to Lynn to choose since she'll have to negotiate for the thing and carry it back to the butcher shop.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2009)

The hardest part of the plan to put into action is finding enough sausage - there is a reason that ATWM is so popular (beyond the fact that it's free), and that is that the embargos have led to shortages of most foodstuffs. Eventually, a trawl of the butcher's shops of North Point scrapes together enough meat product to hide Dj'hân. In the process you learn that, although disgruntled about some upstart competitors, most of the local butchers aren't too worried.

"Dunno how they're getting livestock in past the pickets, but they can't keep it up forever. And how are they earning a living? Sure, the people love them, but when the supply runs out, they won't be so popular," is the general consensus. It seems as if ATWM started up not long after the King died, and has been handing out free cuts of meat ever since. They are getting cows and pigs from somewhere, nobody knows where.

Later, Lynn presents the rotund man who hands out the meat at ATWM, one Malder by name, with a container of sausage "for the cause." Although seemingly on the verge of telling her where to go, the man's face eventually brightens and he gives the contents a quick peak.

"Thank you kindly, ma'am," he says with a smile. "This'll go down nice with the folks round here." He dumps it in a corner of the shop, behind the counter.

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân hears the door being locked up followed by several explicit appraisals of Lynn's physique and probable (and unlikely) needs and desires as regards the two men. 

There is the sound of a third person entering.

"Have we got any specials tonight?" asks the newcomer.

"Nah, nothing," comes the reply.

"Ah, well. I'll get one of them cows done then," says the newcomer. "That should see us through a couple of days maybe."

"Oh, some do-gooder skirt left us some sausage," says a third voice. There is some laughter. 

"Huh, maybe we'll have it for supper."

"Nah, didn't look too good. We'll give it to the rubes tomorrow."

The three men leave the room to the sound of laughter. A door shuts, muffling any further sounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=Doc]The wily guttersnipe waits patiently for several minutes in silence before daring to move. Eventually, the tiny infiltrator carefully begins shifting sausage off of himself until he's in a seated position. Taking hold of the wooden lid, Dj'hân slowly raises it to peek around the room. Satisfied that he's alone, the young halfling delicately places the lid aside, shifts the remaining sausage off of his lap, stands and silently climbs out of the crate. Reaching into the bottom of the crate, the urchin retrieves his red cap and pulls it down onto his disheveled head. In the dim light, the wily guttersnipe grins mischievously. They'd done it. He was inside!

Dj'hân takes a few moments to carefully repack the sausage and put the crate's lid back in place before surveying the room's interior and noting its various exits. Listening for the sound of voices, the curious urchin silently pads over to the close door to press a pointed ear against it.

OOC: Dj'hân will give the room a cursory once over for anything of seeming relevance or interest before stealthily investigating further. If possible I'd like a summary of any doors and windows and whether they're open, closed, barred or locked. If any are barred, can they easily be unbarred from this side?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]

The shop, a single room, has two doors. The front door, leading onto the street, is secured by two bolts and a lock, but the key is in the lock. The second door, leading further into the building, is closed bu not locked.

The shop "window" is a large double shutter that by day folds open to form a counter and a canopy, and by night seals the window. This is locked in place with a series of bolts.

Dj'hân hears the creak of stairs, and then footsteps and muffled talking from a room directly overhead. From somewhere out the back he hears a cow mooing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]After listening for a few moments at the interior door, Dj'hân crouches on the floor to peek through the gap along the floor. If satisfied that there isn't anyone on the other side, he'll stand and slowly crack the door open an inch to peek past it before stealthily continuing through.

OOC: Dj'hân will repeat the same cursory inspection of the following room; quickly searching for anything of relevance or interest while inspecting the doors and windows. He'll also be listening attentively to track the movements of the building's occupants or to make out distinguishable speech.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Through the interior doorway is a hallway. Light and voices come from upstairs - sounds like three men playing a game of cards of some kind. A quick glimpse shows that there is no door at  the top of the stairs. Light also comes from behind the double doors at the end, as well as the lowing of a frightened cow, the clatter of hooves on stone floor and the imprecations and swearing of another man. There is a smaller door to the left, no light or noise behind this one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]The timid urchin shies away from, what he assumed to be, a grisly butchering room at the rear as well as the staircase up. Instead, the tiny infiltrator pads silently over to the smaller doorway. He discreetly listens, peeks beneath the door and then, assuming there's nothing that gives him pause to reconsider, gently nudges it open a crack to peer inside.

OOC: If the coast seems clear Dj'hân will move inside the room to similarly search for anything of relevance or interest.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
The next room is dark, but light filters in through the open door behind Dj'hân, and through the gaps in a set of double doors to his left, that he can see clearly that this is a meat locker.

No cuts of meat currently hang from the hooks on the walls or the metal rail in the centre. To the right is a low blood-covered table and two barrels of bloody salt. The floor is covered with moist straw, and the room has a strong meaty smell to it. A metal rail passes through a small hole near the top of the double doors, travels abot five feet into the room and then ends in a vertical pole.

Through the double doors Dj'hân can hear the mooing of the cow, suddenly cut short by a sickening "thwack" and the thump of something heavy hitting the floor. The silence is filled by a man whistling cheerfully, punctuated with chopping sounds.

The ceiling of this room creaks occasionally, as if someone on the floor above was moving about, but they are not making the same noise as the men playing cards.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: It seems so far that the entire first floor is devoted to moving, butchering and storing meat and that that's what it's currently being used for. Dj'hân will listen and peek beneath both set off double doors (both those is the storage room and then the hallway) and possibly crack them open an inch briefly to get a quick look at the layout of the place before turning his attention to the second floor. Mindful that there's no door at the top of the stairs, the urchin will pad up stealthily and crouch down at the top to covertly peek and listen into the room above.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
The backroom is a complex of butchery equipment, with the metal railing running around the ceiling allowing carcasses to be moved from one area to another. There are a couple of vats of water near the middle, and on the far side of the room there is a man happily butchering the carcass of a cow. He has winched it up onto a hook on the railing, and now stands over a large grate through which blood and offcuts are falling.  His back is to Dj'hân, and he is whistling to himself, so he doesn't notice the urchin peeking through the doorway.

Checking upstairs, Dj'hân finds three men engaged in a card game, sat around a table. From the bedrolls pushed against the wall, this seems to be their living and sleeping quarters. The windows are shuttered, one door leads out of the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Hm. Dj'hân feels a little exposed on the stairs; anyone heading up or down will likely see him. Ideally he needs to find a concealed spot that he can reach unseen in the upper room from which to covertly observe the group for a time. Looking at the map, it looks like there's a trunk or table in the corner with a gap next to it which might provide Dj'hân with ideal concealment for an extended period. If he thinks that he can stealthily pull himself up directly from the staircase into the gap then I think he'd be in a good spot to settle in comfortably enough for awhile to listen in to the goings on in both rooms.

If it seems reasonably feasible, he'll give it a try and stay in that dark corner either until something else happens or until the men turn in for the night before sneaking out to report. Hopefully the men are suffering perception penalties for being distracted by their gambling.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC: Don't worry, everyone. This solo part is nearly over!

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân pulls himself into a dark corner behind a small chest and gets comfortable for a while.

Most of the conversation between the three men, who Dj'hân learns are called Baldrago, Malder and Karralo, revolves around the game of Towers that they are playing, but he overhears a few interesting snippets.

"Parns not joining us?" asks the one called Karralo.

"He's sorting out some meat for tomorrow," replies Baldrago.

"By himself?"

"He's happy enough. You know he enjoys his work."

"Yeah, don't know how he can stand it. Particularly the... specials."

"Shh!" says Malder. "Don't mention the specials where the Boss could hear. He don't need to know our little sideline."

"It's not like he ever leaves his room no more."

"Pfft. Who cares. As long as his mystery lady friend keeps supplying the animals, the proles love us."

"You reckon that tart with the sausages was her?"

There is a pause.

"Nah. You know Verik, the women love him. Maybe he's got several women wanting to give him meat?"

"It's usually the other way around!" says Malder with the air of someone saying something they think to be hilariously funny. There is laughter, then the joke is repeatedly flogged to death.

A bit later, Parns comes stumping up the stairs. They play a few more rounds of Towers before, in the small hours of the morning, unfurling their bedrolls and settling down for some sleep to the sound of gaseous emissions from both ends.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC: Just waiting for some final details from Doc so that I can post Dj'hân's report. Sorry for the wait; I've been posting as quickly as possible to get this part done. I think the results will prove worthwhile. 
[sblock=Dr Simon]In the corner of the now darkened room, the tiny infiltrator silently yawns and rubs the sleep from his eyes. _It's finally time to get back to work._ From his concealed position, the urchin removes his red cap and pulls out Zalara's Harrow deck. Pausing for a moment to commune with the dead woman's spirit, the small child smiles and draws a card.

OOC: Dj'hân is using the deck's _Identify_ power to _detect magic_ in this end of the building to search for magical auras. Since they don't appear thick enough to serve as barriers to the spell, it'd seem that he'd be able to scan through the walls and floor well enough to cover most of the building's interior and even the stockyard outside.

With that done, the wily guttersnipe silently thanks Zalara for her help before stowing the deck and replacing his cap upon his disheveled head. Slowly rising to his feet, Dj'hân peeks out over the top of the small chest. In the dim light, he tries to make out the forms of the four sleeping men sprawled across the floor. Exhaling, the tiny halfling boy slowly stretches to get his blood circulation again before stealthily padding out of his hiding spot.

OOC: Dj'hân has low-light vision. What do the four sleeping men have for weapons and how difficult might it be for Dj'hân to collect them before sneaking back downstairs? He'll give it a try if he thinks he can successfully maneuver around the men to get them and if he can manage their collective weight; Dj'hân can carry nearly 20 lbs as a light load. If forced to choose between multiple weapons, he'll aim to take primary melee weapons first. He'd also pocket anything magical if present.

Slowly padding down the stairs, the intrepid infiltrator moves along the hallway to the large double doors leading into the back of the building. Stopping to listen at the doors for a moment, the urchin gingerly pushes them open a crack to observe the room beyond before entering.

OOC: Dj'hân simply wants to be thorough and to check the remaining areas for anything of relevance or interest before heading out to report. If he gets this far without any problems then he'll head back towards the front of the building.

Through the building's dim interior, the wily guttersnipe stealthily pads back towards the front room where he started. Rising up on tiptoes, Dj'hân delicately draws back the front door's two slidebars and turns the key in its lock before removing and pocketing it. Gingerly the boy cracks open the door, exits and carefully closes it behind himself before heading off to meet up with his companions.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

I'm envisioning Dj'hân dragging Vancaskerkin out by the collar, then the butchery explodes behind him in a ball of fire.  Dj'hân, last action halfling.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Dragging out by the collar? That's so gauche... I envision Dj'hân gliding down a zip line from a second story window over to Lynn and Edmond while using Vancaskerkin's unconscious body as a tether. Cue the James Bond theme music. And _then_, the butcher shop explodes.  

Lynn is of course free to breathlessly say "Oh Dj'hân!" if you like. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 4, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
There are no magic items in the room with the four men, but there is a faint aura, of a type that Dj'hân is unable to identify, coming from the other upstairs room.

There are three longswords, four light crossbows, four metal shields and a set of quivers stacked along the far wall. The men all wear chainmail, but they have taken this off to sleep. Dj'hân manages to retrieve all three swords (12lbs) without disturbing the men.

The double doors at the end of the hallway open into the butchery, same as the doors from the meat locker. All is quiet here, although Dj'hân can tell that Parns isn't a man to tidy his tools away neatly after use.

The front door creaks noisily as Dj'hân opens it. He hears a grunt from upstairs.

OOC: Some Stealth and Spellcraft checks rolled on the DM side of the screen...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Dj'hân will take the four quivers of bolts as well (4 lbs.) since they're conveniently all stacked in the same spot.

Downstairs, Dj'hân wanted to peek into the last room off of the butchering area. I imagine it's a holding pen for livestock.

Once the front door creaks, Dj'hân will freeze in place and listen to see whether the men grow quiet again or if they're stirring awake. If the men stir, he may try to waive Edward or Edmond and Lynn over to him if they're within line of sight and watching. If not, and he thinks the door is likely to creak again when closed, he'll just leave it ajar and pad away quietly to report.[/sblock]

OOC: Depending on Doc's response, Dj'hân will either crack open the butcher shop's front door and waive Edmond and Lynn over if they're within line of sight and watching or will quietly pad over to their location. Either way, the result of their meeting once back together is much the same.

Several hours after the butcher shop's closing, in the wee hours of the morning, the tiny urchin infiltrator regroups with his larger companions in the quiet street. Grinning from ear to ear, the guttersnipe holds a precariously balanced trio of over-sized swords and a quartet of bolt quivers in his little arms. Offering up the lot for his big companions to take, Dj'hân wastes no time in hurriedly whispering his report.

_"Five men, all up on the second floor. The ground floor has nothing but the shop in front and butchering and meat stores in the back. The only way up is a set of stairs in a hall directly behind the front room. Four men, Baldrago, Malder, Karralo and Parns, are sleeping together in the room at the top of the stairs. These are their weapons. The fifth man, their boss, they call Verrik. I didn't see him. Seems he don't come out of his room often, which is right behind theirs.

They seem to be running the shop normal like. The four mugs say that they get their livestock from some lady friend of Verrik's, though they don't know her. The four of em also have some kind of special sideline business they don't want Verrik to know about. Some of em might have stirred when I stepped out just now, so if you want to catch em all with their pants down, right now would be a good time."_ The wily guttersnip grins mischievously.


----------



## Oni (Mar 5, 2009)

Lynn looked at the little halfling in wide-eyed disbelief.  

Now?

We're not ready, we don't know what is going on...

The half-elf looked up at Edmond, a worried look on her face.

What do you think, do we go now?  They will know something has happened at this point no matter what.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

"Actualy, Lynn, we know more now then we'll know tomorrow once they discover somebody was inside. Also, they could connect you to it as you were quite distinctive in that bringing of meat. And they are not ready for us. I don't know how we could get more favorable situation then this. Except if Thorson appears suddenly and helps out. "


Edmond uncharacteristicaly grins, prospect of combat seemingly bringing him out of his melancholy.

"So, yes, we go now, as soon as we send letter to The Guard and maybe find that net or sheet I mentioned earlier, but we can go without it."

With that he motions for one of the boys to come closer and gives him a note:
(OOC: if someone has something to change or add to the text feel free to do so, Edmond will write in front of everyone; also if Ed can take the letter to guard house, that would be both quicker and with less use of the boys in game)

"We found four deserted guards. There will be showdown in the meatshop in about time you receive this message. Please send small patrol to collect them.

signed
Justice Brigade"


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 6, 2009)

The tiny guttersnipe nods in agreement. _"Then follow me. Try to step lightly unless I motion you to hurry. With luck they'll still be fartin and snorin when we get upstairs."_ With a wink and a smile Dj'hân turns and, without pausing for the letter writing, heads quietly back into the building through the front door.

OOC: Dj'hân is once more moving stealthily. He'll pause momentarily inside the storefront to listen for sounds of movement or voices. If all seems calm he'll pad over to the staircase and wait there in hidding for the others to catch up.


----------



## Oni (Mar 6, 2009)

Lynn looked at Edmond quizzically.

...Justice Brigade?

...never mind...Ed, please take this back to Citadel Volshyenek.  It's to go to Field Marshall Kroft.

Yes, yes.  Edward take it.

Who is it for?

Marshal Kraft

The raven took off in a flurry of feathers.  Lynn hissing after the scatterbrained avian, Kroft....Kroft!

Lynn sighed to herself, We're doomed...

Still worried they didn't understand whatwas happening her she hurried after the little halfling, trying to move quietly as she went.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 9, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

"So what? We need a name. I'll write another name if you want something else."

Following silently behind Edmond casts and holds two _touches of fatigue_.

"Lynn, you might consider readying Color Spray, just in case we need to cast quickly."

OOC: I assume we know sleepers positions from Dj'ahns scouting.

Little back in time, planning time:
"I'll cross the room so we can get them from two sides. I'll touch first two with spells so we can get them more easily. I'll walk on the side so Lynn can blanket the room with color spray without hitting me. Dj'ahn you use your staff of power only if things get out of control, we need them alive."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: I might be a patchy over the next week or so as work is quite manic. Will try to respond when I can. 

As regards the following, since Ambrus jumped a bit, things are *slightly* different...

IC:
Previously, in his scouting mission, Dj'hân explored the room off the butchery floor and found a couple of animal pens. One was empty, the other (northernmost on map) contained two huge boars, that objected to the guttersnipes presence vociferously. It seems more likely that the men upstairs are roused by the noise of the pigs, although as Dj'hân leaves the shop he can't be sure.

The three of you return, ready for action. At the top of the stairs, Edmond (first on the scene) finds four men groggily getting to their feet. They look startled, surprised and angry to find intruders, and then even moreso when they look to where their weapons once stood.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round. 

Initiative order
Lynn
Dj'hân
Edmond

The four guards are Baldrago (mono-brow from shop front), Malder (fat man from shop front), Karralo (young and thin) and Parns, the butcher (who even looks like a stereotypical butcher with red mutton-chop whiskers). 





They are unarmed and unarmoured, but annoyed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Mar 13, 2009)

Lynn squeezed past the others on the stairway to get into the room.  Maybe a fight could be avoided here.  

We would rather not hurt you, and your city needs you.  Give yourself up and rejoin the guard and you can go back to your duty with naught but a slap on the wrist.

She glanced at the heavily armed man to her right, before looking back and the group before her with earnest eyes.  

This is your best option....please.

[sblock=ooc]

Move to the upper left corner. 

and that pic is scary...

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 13, 2009)

Halfway up the stairs the wily guttersnipe hops up, deftly grabs a hold of a banister post and stealthily heaves himself up through the railing into the familiar gap behind the small chest in the corner. Confidant that none of the groggy thugs can see him in the dim light while distracted by Lynn, the small urchin snatches the cap off his head and withdraws his staff of power. He silently levels it towards the clustered thugs lest Lynn's sweet words fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 13, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond does his best to look intimidating, weapon at the ready, and his hand glowing off-white of prepared spell.

He will cast _color spray_ to catch as many as he can stepping beside Lynn on any sign of resistance. In his mind, spell is harmless and there is no need for fighting this through and show of force with thugs is always welcome addition.

_"We need to finish this quickly, if their boss gets aroused from his room, we might be in more trouble and these will just get in the way."_

OOC: These are thoughts, not words


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2009)

Baldrago and Malder pause. They say nothing, and remain tensed for action, but their faces show doubt.  

"See, I told you this was a bad idea," says Karralo to the others. He puts his hands up.

"Shaddup!" says Parns "I ain't going back."

No-one seems to have noticed Dj'hân in his hiding place.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Same initiative order, only this time the guards can act, if any of them want to.

Oni, I take it you aren't familiar with The League of Gentlemen?  Comedy on the dark side of wierd.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Oni (Mar 16, 2009)

Lynn drew the small dagger from the sheath strapped to her forearm.  It seemed like so long ago she had bought it for protection, this was the first time she'd ever felt the need for it.  Maybe it was enough to make even a big man think twice before attacking someone unarmed.  

If you care about your friends here, don't let them do this.  Though all I said before was true, your being returned alive was not required.  So weigh your options carefully.

She tried to sound matter of fact about this, despite the tremors of nerves running through her legs.  She was tense, ready to act at a moments notice. 

[sblock=ooc]

Draw weapon

Ready colour spray should any of them make an offensive movement.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 16, 2009)

While lying in wait, his staff of power at the ready, the tiny urchin presses an ear against the southern wall to listen for signs that the other room's occupant is stirring.

OOC: Delaying until something definitive occurs to change the standoff.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2009)

Parns tenses to rush Edmond, but Lynn is faster, her dazzling spray of colours hits the man clean in the face and he is unconcsious on the floor before he even takes a step. The other three deserters are just out of the area of the spell, but they look worried.

Suddenly the other door swings open, just a crack. Beyond you get a glimpse of a dark-haired man wearing the uniform of a Korvosan guard. Through the gap he fires an arrow into Edmond's shoulder, almost knocking the big warrior over with the impact.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Lynn was readying colour spray. Parns fails Will save.

Longbow attack on Edmond from newcomer, hits, 9 damage.

Dj'hân and Edmond yet to act this round. Edmond has a touch of fatigue held. Newcomer has partial cover behind the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

[sblock=Questions for DM] I believe I stated that I'm readying color spray for just such an occasion. It's fine if Lynn beat me with initiative, but I'd like to shoot the spell toward the door once they are open. Probably won't avoid arrow, but could cause some delay if he gets blinded.

And for sure, others will be hit and (hopefuly) out of the fight.

If I cannot do that, how about tripping him (5' step and trip with 10' weapon)? would that be possible?

Once I get the answer I'll decide what to do:
either order the surrender and charge the door (intending shoulder slam and touch of fatigue OR
blast with color spray two guards and THEN charge  OR
something else...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Lynn also mentioned that she was moving past Edmond and entering the room. As is she only managed to affect Parns with her cone-shaped effect because she's still located in the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC:

Okay, moved Lynn. She still misses B and M with the area of effect, but gets K, who made his save (although he *was* surrendering anyway...)

Neurotic: I was leaving it to see if you wanted to continue with your readied colour spray. From where you are it will only affect Karralo. Alternatively you can move and cast as per your normal initiative, or whatever you choose. Ditto with Dj'hân - he's readied to use his wand, whether you want to continue with that after Lynn's action I'll leave up to you.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 17, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond steps forward as Lynn's spell flashes and his own spell flashes toward the door trying to catch the archer in it's blast.


"Lie down, don't move and you won't be harmed. Any resistance will be met with extreme prejudice at this moment."

Immediately after the spell he charges the door holding his weapon at the ready in case opportunity for strike arises, but preparing to slam the door down with his shoulder.

OOC: 'M' should be within the cone unless he drops down immediately.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Neurotic, I don't believe Edmond can step forward, cast his spell and then move again.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2009)

*Extra move*



Ambrus said:


> OOC: Neurotic, I don't believe Edmond can step forward, cast his spell and then move again.




No, he can't. By immediately I meant as his next action.

When we are by rule discussion: 
how about this: is it possible rules-wise to slam into the door and make touch attack (i.e. force of impact not needed) against someone holding the door.

Also, could Edmond extend his weapon to prevent full closing of the door? Kind of foot in the door style, but with 10' reach


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 18, 2009)

The urchin, seeing his companion Edmond having been badly injured, emerges out of his hiding place before he can think things through, scurries over to the ajar door and wedges himself between it and the doorjamb.

OOC: Dj'hân's action depends on whether the archer has been subdued by Edmond's spell or not.

[sblock=If so]Seeing the dreaded archer stumble and fall, the urchin timidly pushes the door fully open to get a good view of the man and the room.

OOC: Move action to reach the door. Move-equivalent action to fully open the door.[/sblock][sblock=If not]Looking up and the towering archer standing over him, panic finally catches up to Dj'hân as he levels his staff of power up at the man. _I'm brave like the bear. _ Suddenly, the air in the room stirs and kicks up dust that begins to swirl around the diminutive halfling. As the temperature rises rapidly, a desiccating summer sirocco surges away from the boy to envelop his feared foe. Caught in the searing southern wind, the door and frame smolders and quickly darkens as if charred.

OOC: Move action to reach the door. Standard action to  envelop the archer in a 30-ft line of fire; 1d3 damage; Ref DC 13 for half. Failure on the save renders him _entangled_.[/sblock]

OOC: Maybe just slow down a bit to avoid confusion. A lot can change in a round of combat after all.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC: Work load has diminished, so I should be back up to speed on these.  Under Pathfinder, you can make a move action, a standard (or second move) action, and a 5ft step, so Edmond's stated course would work...

IC:

A dazzling blast of colour erupts from Edmond's outstretched hand. When it subsides, the deserter known as Malder has dropped unconscious and the archer has dropped out of sight behind the door. Edmond races over, avoiding the prone form of the butcher and at the door. It opens inwards, so he can't slam it shut, but he jams the end of his glaive through the opening. Beneath him, Dj'hân peers into the room. The archer has another arrow nocked, but by the looks of things Edmond's spell has struck him blind, at least for the moment.

The archer is a handsome man with dark hair and a cleft chin, dressed in the uniform of a sergeant in the Korvosan Guard. The room beyond has bedroll and pillows on the floor, and a table covered with paperwork, some of which is pinned down with an exquisite silder dagger.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Failed saves for both men in the Colour spray zone.
This now means you have P and M unconscious, K and B are still surrendered. V is blinded, but still armed.

I didn't go for Dj'hân's sirocco attack this turn, since the archer dropped out of sight and Edmond had moved in. 

Initiative order next round:

Lynn
Archer 
Edmond
Other deserters
Dj'hân

Edit: Added picture and map. That's not a windmill on the Korvosan Guard crest, it's a tower with crossed swords behind it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 23, 2009)

Just quick peep, Edmond didn't try to SHUT the door he tried to SLAM THEM OPEN hopefuly breaking the archer too 

Also, if he tries anything, Edmond uses Attack of opportunity to trip him. Roll if needed because his action is before Edmond's


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 23, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: I believe you're mistaken about allowable actions in Pathfinder; I don't see anything to indicate that they've changed at all from 3.X







			
				Pathfinder RPG Beta page 138 said:
			
		

> The simplest move action is moving your speed. If you take this kind of move action during your turn, you can’t also take a 5-foot step.



So it seems to me that Edmond can't take a 5-foot step, cast _color spray_ and then move again to the door. On top of that, either opening or closing the door after moving would be yet _another_ move action.

I'm still not sure what to do since I can't tell whether the door is open or closed, which side it opens on, whether it's providing the archer with cover or not, and why Dj'hân can't target the archer if he can see him well enough to study his uniform.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2009)

That sound you hear?

That's the sound of me beating my head against the wall.

I could have sworn that was allowable, unless I'm getting confused with 4th Ed., which is odd as I don't play 4th Ed.

In which case:

Edmond takes 5 ft. step, casts spell. Archer is blinded.

Dj'hân can see archer through door, but it proves him with partial cover (he's opened it just enough to fire through). So, I leave the next action up to you.

*Next* round, Edmond can batter the door open, which will count as a standard Bull Rush if he's trying to knock the man behind it over, assuming there still is anyone behind it after Dj'hân has taken his action for this round, and Lynn has taken hers for the start of next round, and the archer has taken his for the start of next round.

As the door is simply ajar, opening it doesn't count as an action - you don't need to stop and turn a handle, you can just move through it as part of a move action. Assuming that hasn't changed by the time your character acts...

I will edit the above post and map when I get the chance.


----------



## Oni (Mar 24, 2009)

Lynn pointed toward the disabled men, addressing the surrendered while trying to keep an eye on Edmond's fight out of the corner of her eye.  

Tie them up, use whatever you have, I don't care.  Your assistance will be made note of.

Without knowing what was happening behind the door she was loath to take farther action.  

[sblock=ooc]

Will delay for now, give Edmond a chance to bust into the room.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 24, 2009)

The urchin gently pushes the door fully open, suppresses his trembling as best he can and levels his staff of power at the blinded archer. _"Geez mister, ya didn't have ta shoot em like that. We don't want ta hurt any of ya. Just put yer bow on the ground and it'll be done."_

OOC: Ready an action to engulf the archer in a line of fire if he begins to take any kind of offensive action.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 25, 2009)

The archer makes no reply to Dj'hân, instead drawing back his bow to fire blindly. Dj'hân acts first, sending a blast of burning wind towards the archer, lightly scorching him and causing his arrow to go wild, sticking in the doo-frame. Still the man sets his jaw, takes a step back and draws another arrow ready for his next shot.

Edmond charges to the door, no need now to slam it open, using the hook of Deathwail to pull the archer off his feet. He drops to the floor. Despite being blinded and prone, there is still a fighting look in his handsome face.

Meanwhile, Lynn commands the remaining two men to tie up their comrades. They look between her and their fallen friends-in-arms, faltering about the decision.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, think we've got things straight again. 

Round 1
Dj'hân - readies 'breath weapon'

Round 2
Lynn issues command. Initimidate check., Delays further action.
Verik goes to fire arrow. Triggers readied action by
Dj'hân - sirocco attack. 1 damage, but Verik fails save, so affected next round too, plus entangled.
Verik takes his action. Fires at... well, fires blindly. Miss
Edmond takes action for this round, moving to door and making trip attack on Verik. 9+7=16, success. Verik is now prone (plus blind, plus entangled).

Lynn is next, either with delayed action for R2, or as start of R3.
Then Dj'hân, then Verik, then Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 25, 2009)

Loathe to watch the pathetic blinded man lying on the ground, caught in a burning whirlwind but continuing to struggle, Dj'hân turns away; leaving Verik to the holy warrior. Trembling, the tiny urchin pulls his red cap off his head and withdraws his staff of curing. Biting his tongue in concentration, the boy prods its tip into Edmond's ankle expectantly. Then, stepping aside to let his larger companion deal with Verik, Dj'hân hops atop the small chest, turns and levels his staff of power meaningfully at the two men who yet remain standing. _"Just do what she says, kay?"_

OOC: Move action do draw the wand of cure light wounds. Standard action to attempt to Use Magic Device on Edmond. Five foot step back. Free action to speak.


----------



## Oni (Mar 25, 2009)

Watching the man struggling on the ground, Lynn felt a sudden mix of guilt and pity.  This was not the time for that however, a sign of weakness now, could be extremely dangerous, steeling herself she drew the wand they had taken from Lamm's possessions with her free hand and leveled it at the bowman.  Please don't kill him, that was her final thought before her mind went blank and she allowed the magic that coursed through her blood to take over activating the powers of the wand.  A bolt of pure energy lept from the tip and sped toward Vancaskerkin.  The familiar thrill of arcane power rushed through her as the gears of her mind reengaged their surroundings.  She looked to see how bad the damage was.  


[sblock=ooc]

draw wand

cast magic missle from it

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond continues past Dj'ahn
OOC: his action is after Dj'ahns

Sitting down on downed man holding his polearm across his chest (or neck) Edmond touches his chest fatiguing him and then pins the man down. 

"Surrender, there is nothing you can do."

OOC2: Edmond casts Touch of Fatigue so the man stays down. Pin/Grapple can then be initiated next round

Spell Fort DC: 14


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2009)

OOC: I really haven't been awake these past few weeks. Verik should have been stunned by the Colour Spray as well. Oh well...

IC:

Seeing a display of arcane power by all three of their attackers, and seeing their leader swiftly downed, the two remaining members of the "Cow Hammer Boys" capitulate to Lynn's request and begin to tie up their unconscious comrades using their own bedding.

Dj'ahn's sirocco swirls for a few seconds more before fading away. Verik begins to recover from Edmond's colour spray, and quickly takes in his situation. Pinned beneath the boot and polearm of the big warrior, burned and battered. Defiance still shows on his face.

"Tell Kroft I'm not coming back," he growls. "I can really help people here."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I'm going to assume that all the above actions took place, so Verik has been hit with a magic missile and a touch of fatigue as well (I can see Edmond doing this as a precaution anyway). 

Situations:
Lynn - oversight of surrendered men.
Edmond - has Verik trapped beneath him. I think for Verik to escape, he'd need to make an "escape pin" check and suffer an AoO from Edmond.
Dj'ahn - wand readied to use on remaining men.
Karralo and Baldrago - tying up their comrades.
Parns and Malder - being tied up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 27, 2009)

OOC: Did Dj'hân succeed in using the wand of cure light wounds on Edmond? If not, he'll try again, and again, etc.


----------



## Oni (Mar 28, 2009)

Lynn moved closer the pinned man while keeping a close eye on the other deserters.  

And what exactly is it you are doing here that outweighs your duty to maintaining the order of this city?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

"ThatWhether you want to go back or not is of no importance. Once you clear your guard obligations with Marshal Kroft you can return here. I don't believe she needs troublemakers just now. But deserting simply isn't an option.

Besides, if you do honest work you have to have a sponsor. I'd put some money into the venture, but you need to convince me it's legit."


OOC: just to be clear, of no importance regarding his wish not to go back, not Lynn's words


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 28, 2009)

The brief fight, the injuries suffered, the harsh words exchanged and the ensuing tense atmosphere seems to have quickly suppressed the halfling child's enthusiasm for their first official mission. Dj'hân remains standing atop the small chest looking back and forth between the assembled adults, the quivering tip of his staff and narrow shoulders betraying his nervousness and uncertainty.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2009)

Tension is thick in the air.  The two tied members of the Cow Hammer Boys are returning to consciousness, tied up by their comrades. Two wands are trained upon the Cow Hammer Boys - Lynn's wand of magic missiles, Dj'hân's "staff of power". 

Under Edmond's boot and pole-arm, Verik shakes his head.

"Free food for the poor, that's better than beating up carters in the name of Her Majesty," he says angrily. "We weren't hurting anyone. If Kroft sent you, she's the one who's turned this into a fight."

Suddenly he grabs the shaft of Edmond's guisarme and pulls. Edmond keeps hold of Deathwail, but the deserter is still able to use the leverage to leap to his feet. His eyes flick towards a spear propped against the right hand wall.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Dj'hân's healing wand on Edmond: 6 points.

Going to continue the initiative order as it stands:

Lynn
Dj'hân
Verik
Edmond

So Lynn and Dj'hân can react to Verik's sudden move. Edmond has two chances for an AoO here - one is the failed disarm attempt, the other is standing from prone. He can only make one AoO, though.

Edmond's pin attempt (d20 +CMB vs. 15+CMB) 12+5 =17, fail, so Verik isn't technically pinned.

Verik's moves this round - disarm (fail), stand from prone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 1, 2009)

The wily urchin turns in fright, though not surprise, when Verik renews the fight. Hopping deftly down from the chest, he moves to point his quivering staff of power at the towering soldier. _Like the bear..._ Suddenly, the air in the room stirs once more and pulls a few playing cards left on the table behind him into the air to swirl around the tiny halfling. As the temperature rises rapidly, a desiccating wind surges away from the boy and swirls past Edmond to again envelop the desperate deserter. Everything in the room between the halfling, the man and even past him (the doorjamb, the floor boards, the wooden furnishings and far wall) smolder and darken as if charred by fire. All around, the airborne playing cards slowly flutter to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to reach the door. Standard action to envelop Verik in a 30-ft line of fire; 1d3 damage; Ref DC 13 for half. Failure on the save renders him entangled. The effect won't affect Edmond, even if he's caught in the line of effect, since he's unknowingly protected from it by Dj'hân's _endure elements_ effect.

Can I ask how much fire damage Verik suffered from the second round of being entangled by Dj'hân's desicating wind?

And just as a reminder, Edmond's AoO will benefit from Verik's -4 penalty to AC for being prone because it occurs before his action to stand.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
It was 1 point from the fire damage, and another 3 points from Lynn's magic missile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 1, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond has no patience to argue with man this stubborn. As Verrik grabs Deathwail Edmond jerks it up and aside and brings it back down on prone man, still taking care to turn dull side of the blade as not to kill the idiot.

To hit(1d20+5=15); Damage (2d4+6=14) 
OOC: non-lethal attack to disable rather then kill, -4 to hit vs. -4 to AC I rolled normal attack.
OOC: low to hit, but may be enough; max damage


----------



## Oni (Apr 1, 2009)

What was going on here, were they really doing the right thing bring this man in?  Lynn desperately wished they had spent more time investigating before jumping in.  So occupied by racing thoughts, she was nearly taken by surprise when Vancaskerkin began forcing himself free.  Thinking quickly she slid her slender dagger back into its sheath to free up her hand to cast.  He had to make a play for the weapon so she waited for him to make a dash for it, clear of the others.  

[sblock=ooc]

Sheath weapon

ready action to colour spray him as soon as I can catch him without hitting my compatriots.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2009)

Edmond smacks the flat of his guisarme blade into Verik as he stumbles to his feet, sending the man flailing. With more luck than grace he stumbles over the table, avoiding most of Dj'hân's blast of scorching air and a second strike from Edmond. The table tips over, sending clouds of scorched paper into the air. The silver dagger clatters to the floor. Groggy, singed, but still on his feet, the tenacious deserter glances between Edmond, his spear and the dagger, both weapons within his reach. Edmond blocks the doorway, preventing Lynn from getting a target with her spell. Peering between the legs of the holy warrior is Dj'hân, staff of power at the ready.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Half-Cockroach template applied to Verik, I'm sure.

Hit for Edmond's AoO, not enough to put him down. I rolled an attack for Edmond's 'official' attack, but it was a miss on 9.

Dj'hân's breath weapon - 3 damage, save made for half.

Lynn is unable to get a clear line of effect on Verik from where she is.

Initiative is the same for next round:

Lynn (holding)
Dj'hân
Verik
Edmond
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 3, 2009)

The sweltering air in the room continues to stir, picking up small debris and fluttering loose clothing about before coalescing once more into a dust devil that swirls around the tiny halfling boy. Suddenly, violently, the wind blasts forth again, flowing harmlessly over and around the holy warrior standing in the doorway as it rushes towards the defiant deserter in the next room. To Edmond, the desiccating wind feels like little more than a gentle spring breeze.

[sblock=OOC]Repeating Dj'hân's previous action, moving as necessary to get a proper line of effect to Verik.

I might be wrong, but I suspect that Oni misunderstood that Verik was heading towards the far wall in the main room (rather than the one in his bedchamber) to fetch the spear and so assumed that Lynn would get an opportunity to hit him with her spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

"Look, Verik. we don't want to hurt any of you. If we did you'd already be dead. Come with us, have a talk with Marshal Kroft and you can return here." 

Raising his voice so he can be heard more clearly in another room.

"That goes for all of you. You may resign as guards to come here and do good if you wish, but right now, you are deserters in hard time for town guard. Please come in peace."

"How do you get your meat? You don't seem to buy it from local butchers..."


----------



## Oni (Apr 6, 2009)

Lynn frowns when it becomes obvious he doesn't intend to give up.  Raising her wand the unleashes another bolt at Varik.  

[sblock=ooc]

use wand of MM again.

Yeah I was a little confused which is why I went for a vague ready action.  ><

Really I guess it doesn't matter too much now, he's taken a decent amount of subdual damage so I reckon we can pummel him into submission now without worrying about killing him.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

A bolt of magical energy streaks from Lynn's wand, swerves around Edmond and strikes Verik hard on the shoulder as he springs for his spear. His fingers have barely closed on the shaft when another blast of burning air springs from Dj'hân. Verik weaves, stumbles, swings his spear clumsily at Edmond, who bats the blade away easily with Deathwail. Verik sways on his feet, seemingly barely able to stand.

"We don't want to hurt any of you. If we did you'd already be dead. Come with us, have a talk with Marshal Kroft and you can return here. You may resign as guards to come here and do good if you wish, but right now, you are deserters in hard time for town guard. Please come in peace."

Verik leans heavily on his spear and nods. 
"Very well...," he says. "I'll speak to Kroft."  He throws the spear to the floor and, with great effort, pulls himself to attention. "These men followed my lead. I want clemency for them. Leaving the guard was entirely my idea." 

"How do you get your meat? You don't seem to buy it from local butchers..."

Verik gives a tired laugh.

"I have powerful contacts," he says with a cryptic little smile. "They can get anything past the blockade."

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
You notice the two un-tied deserters, Baldrago and Karralo, exchange rather uneasy and nervous glances when you ask about the source of the meat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]
Noted. When I can get them alone (away from Verrik), I'll try to get something out of them. I'll try to notify others in party...

Edmond waited with AoO for Verrik when he reached for his spear, but no matter since he surrendered.  We are victorious !
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Neurotic]
YEah, I only read the OOC post after doing this. I rolled anyway, and it was a miss (5), so nothing changes, fortunately.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2009)

The halfling guttersnipe breathes a heartfelt sigh of relief when the renegade finally surrenders. In the first few moments of calm that follows, Dj'hân steps up to the towering holy warrior and pokes the man gently in the ankle with the quivering tip of his staff of curing.

OOC: Dj'hân makes Use Magic Device skill checks with the wand of cure light wounds until he succeeds in discharging it once more on Edmond.


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2009)

Lynn breathed an inward sigh of relief, it seemed like this was going to have a decent outcome afterall.  Of course it would not due to show that, their fragile authority needed to be maintained.  Keeping a stern face she continued to watch the other men as Edmond questioned their quarry.  

[sblock=ooc]

Readied with colour spray should they change their mind and try anything.  

How much time did we use up getting into the butchery, and assuming the guard we sent for is coming and actually left immediately how long would it take them to get from the citadel to our present location?

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Taking hold of the arrow in his shoulder as he feels healing energies pouring into him, Edmond yanks it out and smiles at tiny guttersnipe.

"Thank you, Dj'ahn, I appreciate it."

Motioning with the arrow to Verrik to go past him:
"Let's go. Since you surrendered, we'll talk to Marshal Kroft that you and your man are shown some leniency. You can tell her yourself the same about them.

You two! Get up and hoist your companions up. We're going down. Lynn, go down first and prepare to blast them if anybody tries anything funny. We've shown enough mercy already."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 21, 2009)

The knee-high guttersnipe steps aside to make way for Verrik and Edmond once he's satisfied that the holy warrior has recovered sufficiently from his injuries. Pulling his long red cap off his disheveled head, Dj'hân replaces his staff of curing inside. Pausing with his hand inside his hat, the urchin peers intently around the office for a moment.

[sblock=Doc]OOC: Reaching into his cap, Dj'hân takes ahold of the Harrow card he'd drawn earlier and uses its power to _detect magic_ in both rooms once more. He's looking to find the source of the magical aura he'd noticed during his earlier infiltration. If it's in Verrik's room he'll duck inside as the adults are preparing to move down the stairs and head right to it to collect it before heading out himself. If Verrik has it on his person he'll try to determine what it is and likely point it out to either Lynn or Edmond.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 22, 2009)

It will likely be about half an hour or more before the guard get here, assuming Edward did what he was supposed to. The five captives are bundled up under the watchful guard of Lynn. Edmond whispers a few quiet words to Karralo and Baldrago as he sends moves them on at guisarme-point. 

"The boss has got some posh fancy-piece, so he says, that gets the animals for him. Dunno who she is. That's all, nothing else."  Edmond still gets the feeling that they are holding something back.

Dj'hân finds that the silver dagger (left in the middle of the room), the arrows in Verik's quiver (worn at his hip, 18 left) and something in a belt pouch on Verik's person are all magical. He can't determine the exact properties of any of them.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Dj'hân succeeds on his first UMD with the 'staff' of healing, 16+6=22. Heals 1d8+1 = 7 damage, putting Edmond back at maximum hit points.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Once down Edmond quickly pats down and disarms the captives, taking them to the side one by one. Before he starts he approaches Lynn and then Dj'ahn taking care not to focus whole group in one place or on one thing. For the captives it should look like he's setting up guard order and disarming schedule.

For both Lynn and Dj'ahn, one at a time.
"Those two know something, but they are afraid of Verrik. Can you think of a way to interrogate them while we're here? Feel free to talk to Lynn/Dj'ahn while I disarm them. I'd like to stay here overnight and maybe ambush whoever comes with new delivery."

He doesn't hurry too much as there is not much threat in beaten guards and missed knife or similar small weapon shouldn't matter at this time.

He uses the opportunity to interrogate Karralo and Baldrago.

OOC: this should take care of the arrows, knives, eventual dart or similar small concealed weapon on the belt, sleeves or boots etc., but not expertly concealed items hidden elsewhere. He leaves them their money pouches and essentialy anything else non-pointy. He removes pouch with magic item from Verrik and scans whole lot of them once more just in case as he searches them.

OOC2: maybe with this description one of them uses distance to tell him something more.

"You should consider going full open with us, we don't want more trouble here and there is no need for Marshal Croft to know more then she already knows. Also, tell me when is next delivery and how does it happen? And be quick!"
If they show reluctance, Edmond voice drops to cold whisper:
"It would be unfortunate if Verrik accidentaly finds out about your side business."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 22, 2009)

Dj'hân replaces and adjusts his red cap atop his disheveled head. Stepping into the office, the guttersnipe walks over and picks up the silver "sword" left lying on the floor before returning to his friends.







Neurotic said:


> For both Lynn and Dj'ahn, one at a time.
> "Those two know something, but they are afraid of Verrik. Can you think of a way to interrogate them while we're here? Feel free to talk to Lynn/Dj'ahn while I disarm them. I'd like to stay here overnight and maybe ambush whoever comes with new delivery."



The tiny guttersnipe nods up at his towering companion. _"I heard those four talking earlier when they was playing cards. They got some kinda special sideline business going on that they don't want Verrik ta find out about. Anyway, we have ta come back later; there are still live animals in the pens downstairs that'll need ta be fed in the morning. Oh yeah, and I asked Zalara and she says that this here sword, Verrik's arrows there and something in his belt pouch are all magic!"_ The urchin says the later with wide-eyed wonderment.

Keeping his staff of power close at hand in case of further trouble, the halfling boy clambers up on top of the table while Edmond goes about searching the prisoners and collects the Harrow cards the soldiers had been gambling with earlier. The guttersnipe feels that such a frivolous and disrespectful use of the cards might upset Zalara.

OOC: Dj'hân expects that Edmond will remove whatever Verrik has hidden in his pouch while searching the man.[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: It seems that there's a discrepancy of sorts in the number of magical auras that Dj'hân detected during his earlier scouting mission. Seeing what he's found this time around, it seems that he should have detected closer to 20 magical auras in the office rather than the 1 he did the first time. Just wondering if that was an oversight or if circumstances actually changed during the interim.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2009)

edited post above to reflect Dj'ahn extra information


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2009)

While Edmond pulls the other men aside one by one, Lynn uses the opportunity to size up Verrik a little better as she watches over the captives.  

I really did admire that you were helping out the less fortunate of this city...but why all the secrecy?  Why convince men to desert and earn the ire of the guard?  I must admit I'm at a bit of a loss to understand your approach, you must have seen that this would cause problems.

A sad look crossed the young half-elf's face.  

It would be a shame were all your good works to come to naught.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2009)

Edmond questions the men, but gets little out of them. They claim that the deliveries are made in the morning, but there is no set timing to them. Sometimes they go for days with nothing coming in, other times it comes every day. They all deny any "special business", but go quiet when the subject comes up.

Lynn questions Verik.

"You'd be surprised what a man will do for a pretty face," he says. He looks intently at her and smiles. "Well, perhaps _you_ wouldn't," he says with a wry grin, seeming to poke fun at his own audacity. "You must admit the idea is a good one, but now I look at I don't know why she wanted it _this_ way..." His gaze breaks away from Lynn's face and he stares off into the distance, lost in thought.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Re: magic auras. I thought I mentioned _three_ sources before, on the assumption that a quiver full of magic arrows would only really appear as one big unit when "viewed" through a wall. If I only said one, that was a mistake.

The magic item in Verik's pouch is a potion vial.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2009)

I think perhaps your motives are not bad, pretty faces aside.

A glimmer of a smile flitted across Lynn's lips only to vanish as that tone of concern and seriousness crept back into her voice. 

Your lady friend though...she has put you and us and your men too in this unfortunate situation.  And for reasons you don't even know.  Who was it that brought you to this point?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2009)

The shy Dj'hân largely leaves the search, restraint and interrogation of the prisoners to his larger companions. If there remains time before they lead the soldiers away the curious guttersnipe will quietly take a look around Verrek's office; the only room in the butcher shop he hasn't yet searched. 

Once he and his fellow agents lead the prisoners out, the urchin will take care of closing and locking the main door behind them with the key he'd appropriated during his earlier scouting mission.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 27, 2009)

Verik shakes his head.

"No... no, I can't tell you her name," he says sadly. He looks up expectantly at Lynn. "But the people still need to eat. You seem to agree with that. If Kroft puts me in the brig, or worse, perhaps you'd be willing to carry on our work here?"

Meanwhile, Dj'hân searches Verik's office/bedroom (he's even turned the larger desk into a bed). It seems that the deserter was carrying all of his combat equipment, as there is nothing of that nature to be found, mainly a few personal effects for grooming and eating, plus a large selection of empty beer bottles. Scattered about the room after the fight are many sheets of scorched paper, and a quick examination of these show that they are all unfinished love letters to somebody who is sometimes referred to as "My Dearest M"

Shortly, there is a flurry of wings and Edward appears.

"Squark!" he says. "Here comes the carvery!"


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Since Edward has rejoined the group, I'll assume that the group are outside the butcher shop (where the bird could have reached us) and are en-route to a rendezvous with the prisoners in tow. Dj'hân will have pocketed one or two of Verrek's love letters and, as mentioned previously, locked the butcher shop door behind us.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, the last bit is outside the shop. Just moving things along a bit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm, even after all of this...she must be something.

Lynn shrugged slightly, as if to say it was not particularly important anyway.  

You are right, of course.  The people do need to eat.  If there is something I can do here, perhaps.  Without a way to procure supplies though...well it might be difficult, or even imposssible, without the sort of assistance you had.  


____________________________________________________

Outside the butchery.

Lynn cocked an eyebrow at the raven's announcement.  

It's calvery Ed, calvery.

What Edward said.  Carvery, carvery.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2009)

Following along, Dj'hân tugs lightly on the hem of Lynn's dress to get her momentary attention. Peering up at the beautiful half-elven woman the halfling boy inquires innocently: _"Ain't it ca-val-ry?"_

Having removed his liripoop, Lynn sees that the boy has pulled out a folded piece of paper from his cap and is offering it up to the woman. Assuming she looks it over, she sees that a corner of the paper is charred and that it appears to be an unfinished love letter to someone referred to as _"My Dearest M."_


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, just as I said...calvery.

Lynn smiled and then quickly changed the subject.  

What is it you have there?

She took the scorched note and looked it over.  

Hmmm.

Carefully folding it back up, she handed it back to the tiny halfling.

Interesting, this might be helpful.  Good work, little one.

Who was this mysterious "M".  Rich, powerful, and evidently quite beautiful, Lynn tried to think of any of the nobles who might fight that description.  

[sblock=ooc]

Like master, like familiar.  

That and I can't spell.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2009)

The knee-high halfling boy positively beams with delight upon hearing the enchanting half-elven woman's words of praise. Grinning from ear to ear, Dj'hân stuffs the folded paper back down into his liripoop before pulling the red cap back on his disheveled head. The urchin then skips gleefully ahead of the delegation, the long hippogriff feather in his cap tracing lazy arcs through the air above his head.
[sblock=OOC]I guess this is why Lynn is a sorcerer rather than a wizard; she never learnt to spell. *rimshot* [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Lynn]
"M"...  The first candidate that comes to mind would be Melyia Arkona. The Arkona family practically own Old Korvosa, and all manner of scandalous rumours surround the relationship between Melyia and her brother Glorio. It seems... unlikely that she would be involved with a lowly Sergeant-at-arms, but several pieces of circumstantial evidence fit. The Arkonas would be in a good position to get goods and livestock past the embargo. There are rumours that they are involved with the Korvosan underworld. The silver dagger has a Vudran design to it, and the Arkonas are well known for their Vudran connections.
[/SBLOCK]

Two guard sergeants appear.

"Your, er, bird told us we'd find you here," says one. "Hello Verik."

His companion nudges him in the ribs. "We're not supposed to fraternise with the prisoner, remember," he says. To Edmond he says "Nice work, sir. We'll accompany you and your captives to the Citadel. Marshal Kroft is waiting for you."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC: how long before morning? Do we have time to set up an ambush if there is delivery in the morning? And we could provide meat to unfortunates until it runs out. And snoop around some more and maybe find what side business there was (especialy if we can come up with alter self scroll or similar magics to look like the guards)


----------



## Oni (May 1, 2009)

It's Edward, Edward, the raven squawked from Lynn's shoulder.  

Shush...

She turned and smiled apologetically at the guards.  

I'm glad you were able to make sense of him, he ca...OW!

The big black bird rapped Lynn on the head with its beak, flapping off before she could retaliate.  

...he can be a pain.

Lynn looked around at the others.  

Well, let's put this to rest, shall we?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Neurotic,  theres about 4-5 hours before sunrise (the attack too place some time after midnight, I reckon about 1am). You would have plenty of time to set up an ambush, explore the premises some more etc. if you wished.  The two Korvosan Guards are kind of expecting you to come with them with the prisoners, but I'll leave it up to you whether you do or not.

Dj'hân has the front door key to ATWM anyway.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (May 1, 2009)

I'm fully expecting that we will follow the guards and see that Verrik and others are locked away. That's why I asked. 4 hours is plenty of time if we don't get bogged down in interrogation.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 5, 2009)

Back at the Citadel, Marshal Kroft appears wearing robes over her nightgown. 

"Why?" she asks Verik, who remains stone-faced, staring ahead. Kroft pinches the bridge of her nose. "Very well. Find them somewhere in the cells. We'll sort this out later."

As the guards lead the deserters away, Kroft gestures for you all to sit down, and then sets herself down in an easy chair. A servant brings a stemaing pot of Vurdan coffee and offers it around.

"Thank you for bringing them all back alive," says Kroft. "What have you got to report? Can you add anything to Verik's silence?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
You each get an extra 200 xp for bringing Verik in alive, plus payment of 1000gp between you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (May 5, 2009)

The night's activities seem to have finally taken their toll on the halfling tyke. The tiny crown agent's eyelids droop as he lolls about Marshal Kroft's office at an hour far past his usual bedtime. The guttersnipe had shown some initial excitement when payment was offered to the trio but, having put the coins into his liripoop for safekeeping, he seems more interest in nodding off than reporting to their superior. Clambering up into Edmond's backpack to curl up, Dj'hân only offers a cryptic response to Marshal Kroft's question: _"They have animals..." *Yawn* "We have to go back and take care of them..."_


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2009)

It would have been regretful to do otherwise.  I do not believe them to be bad men.

Lynn paused carefully sipping her coffee as she collected her thoughts on the evening.  

We observed the butcher shop during the day, they were indeed distributing meat to the poor.  Strange that, it hardly seems the actions of criminals and ne'er-do-wells.  But I digress, we were able to sneak into the shop and take them by surprise after dark.  They surrendered readily enough, except for Parn I think it was and Verik of course.  I feel I should mention that the others helped subdue Parn and I hope that you will take that into consideration. 

Verik put up quite a bit more resistance.  He seemed quite fervent in his belief that he could more good there, than here.  You are dealing with a man who firmly believes he is doing the right thing.  To be honest his actions to seem to be basically well intentioned, and the work he is doing is good work.  

This however is where things become interesting.  One would need considerable connections to obtain the kind of supplies of meat they've been going through in these times.  It seems that Verik was induced, I might even go so far as to say manipulated, into pursuing the course of action he did by a woman we know only as "M" at this point.  He would not tell me more than that, he is quite taken with her it would seem.  

Lynn paused again at this point, weighing something in her mind before speaking again.

As I said before I think the work Verik was doing was good work.  Consider what the ramifications may be if you take that away from the people, it will most likely spark more unrest.  What if Verik's silent partner wanted deserters specifically so that the operation would be shut down?  Perhaps that is reaching, however this "M" seems to have some motivation we have not yet detected.  I would encourage you to think about letting Verik continue his work in some fashion, perhaps with the Queen's stamp of approval.   Turn Verik's social mindedness and the goodwill he has already generated to your advantage, to help maintain the peace of the city.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2009)

Kroft takes a sip of coffee. She looks over at Dj'hân.

"I'll have my people set up a bunk for your boy," she says. "And they can set up space for you two tonight as well. Now, on what you said.

"I'm not surprised about Parns, his discipline record takes up a whole book to itself. But you might be right about continuing the work. Perhaps we could offer Verik the chance of a discharge, and I'm sure there are plenty of citizens who would welcome the work rather than staffing the place with deserters. And perhaps it will help smoke out this mysterious M."

Kroft takes another sip.

"You're a magician. Do you think Verik's under some kind of... magical compulsion?"


----------



## Ambrus (May 6, 2009)

Out of sight, Dj'hân rummages around inside Edmond's leather backpack for a few moments before finally settling into his usual spot. Soon enough the soft sound of the halfling boy's steady breathing can be heard issuing from inside the pack; apparently Dj'hân has fallen fast asleep. "Zzzz..."


----------



## Oni (May 6, 2009)

Lynn carefully considered the question, sipping at her coffee as she turned it over in her mind.  

He is lovestruck, I think.  Whether by natural or unnatural means I am afraid I do not know.  I am not familiar enough with his personality to say whether or not his actions are unusual.  I only spoke to him, and did not probe deeper through other means.  If he has come under enchantment though, it may yet be detectable.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2009)

*Moving on...*

A quick scan in the jail cells shows that neither Verik, nor any of his companions, are under magical effects. Cressida closes the investigation for the night, ready to continue later.

The next morning Edmond, Lynn and Dj'hân return to All The Worlds Meat. Kroft decides against sending guard reinforcements with you on the basis that the any guard involvement in the place is now tainted and best avoided.

You find two cows remaining in the stockyard out back. The two large boars in the inner pens are mean and ornery, banging on the gate to their pen as you approach. Nobody arrives with anymore stock, but as morning business hours begin, the usual crowd gathers for their hand-outs of free meat. Lynn and Edmond have little choice but to open the butchery, or face a near riot from the hungry citizens. Luckily, today there is a plentiful supply of beef cuts helpfully produced by Parns last night, but these quickly run out. 

Meanwhile, a careful search of the building by Dj'hân reveals some buried sacks in the pen next door to the boars. Inside is a stash of gold sails and silver shields, jewelry and gemstones. He also performs a more throrough search of the butchery floor, which he was unable to do the previous night. In the back corner there is a rusting iron grate, stained with blood and hanging with dried up strings of meat. This drops down a 10 ft. shaft to a pool below and Dj'hân thinks he can see something moving down there, something black and shiny.

As the last few disgruntled customers leave, annoyed at having been left out, one man has been hanging at the back of the crowd. Well-dressed but with nothing to distinguish him from any high-ranking servant of some noble, the dark-haired man saunters over to the counter.

"Well," he says casually. "Looks like a change of management. You'll need help if you want to keep this place running."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The stash discovered by Dj'hân consists of 450 gp, 740 sp and another 800 gp worth of assorted jewelry and gemstones.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (May 12, 2009)

OOC: We've also a fair amount sausage available for distribution. 

While his companions work in the front to distribute the meat, Dj'hân will busy himself by feeding the livestock in the stockyard and pens, careful to not get too close to the mammoth and unpredictable animals.

Upon noticing movement in the pit at the rear of the butchery floor, the curious urchin tosses down a leftover bit of gristle or hoof to watch what'll happen. When he catches sight of the creature's pincers and slick black hide, the urchin heads over to his companions in the shop to inform them of the discovery. _"I think there's a big ol' reefclaw caught in the bottom of a midden pit back there."_ He says the latter while jerking a thumb over his shoulder to indicate the butchering room.

Later, upon discovering the sizable stash of loot, Dj'hân stuffs as many coins and jewels as he can into his liripoop and, carrying the cap in both arms, dashes into the shop area as fast as his tiny legs will carry him. Once there, the grinning urchin tugs vigorously on the hem of Lynn's skirt to get her attention. Although so small as to be out of sight to anyone standing on the other side of the counter, both Edmond and Lynn can clearly see that the halfling boy is almost full to bursting with giddiness as he jumps up and down excitedly. The gleaming and glittering treasure in Dj'hân's cap sparkles nearly as much as the guttersnipe's big blue eyes. _"LookwhatIfound! Andthere'sevenmoreinback. Comesee!!!"_

[sblock=Doc]OOC: At some point during the day when Zalara is ready (i.e. the Harrow deck has its daily charges replenished) Dj'hân will sit down in the office upstairs and will perform a simple harrowing to identify the properties of the silver dagger, arrows and potion.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
When Dj'hân throws some left-overs down the grating, _something_ grabs it is a pair of fierce-looking pincers. He reckons it mght be a reefclaw....

The Harrowing for the items brings up the following cards:

For the potion, the Cyclone, reversed. Renewal after a blustery trial.
For the arrows, the Cricket. Speed and quick passage.
For the dagger, the Rakshasa. This is normally to do with dominance and enslavement, but Dj'hân gets the impression that this isn't the right card for the dagger.

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, Arrows +1, dagger unidentified.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2009)

Edmond goes through handing out of meat mechanicaly, leaving Lynn to the front counter once the meat run out. He will chop any other left overs with more strenth then skill, but won't kill the animals. Deathwail is always near and as the man approaches he focuses on the discussion while looking like he's chopping the meat.

OOC: sorry, Oni, you're on again.

As diminutive halfling shows his find Edmond opens his backpack motioning for Dj'ahn to empty the content of his cap inside. Washing his hands he follows him in the back and then helps him haul out new loot.

Once out of hearing range:
"Good work, little one. Now we can keep urchins fed and clotched another month. Dj'ahn, do you think you could follow that man in fancy clotches without being seen through the city? Or should I call Kester to do it?"


----------



## Oni (May 13, 2009)

A late night and an early morning found a tired Lynn standing in front of a crowd at All The Worlds Meat trying to bring some order to the chaos.  The small woman trying to accomplish through force of personality what the burly Baldrago had done with size and strength.  

When Dj'hân came out tugging on her dress, as he seemed to do so often, Lynn distractedly glanced down as she dealt with line of people in front of her.  The sight that met her eyes nearly caused her to gasp out loud, instead, biting her lip she managed to contain her surprise to a raised eyebrow.  

That's very nice little one, but I think that will have to wait until we're closed, Lynn said as kindly as she could, trying to let him know she was pleased, and then she turned back to her work.

Later, as the day's work and supply of meat dwindled to an end, Lynn found herself facing a stranger far different from the people she had been serving all morning.  Smiling cheerily, she responded lightly to his approaching comment.  

These are volatile times.  I suppose everyone's in a little need of help these days.

How may I help you?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2009)

"Well said, madam," says the man. "My employer, who for the moment wishes to remain anonymous, has a vested interest in the success of this venture. I see that you are continuing where Mr. Vancaskerkin left off, which is good, but may I ask? Which of you has skill in butchery? How were you planning on getting livestock past the embargo? My employer can help you with these."


----------



## Ambrus (May 13, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "Good work, little one. Now we can keep urchins fed and clotched another month. Dj'ahn, do you think you could follow that man in fancy clotches without being seen through the city? Or should I call Kester to do it?"




_
"A month? There's enough here for years! And Kester is a dunderhead. I'm a special agent for the Queen. I can follow him anywhere. Uhm... Which man are we talking about?"_


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2009)

"Peek around the counter, he's talking to Lynn."

OOC: Sorry, I realize this is moving little bit in time, I misunderstood first time, this conversation wouldn't be around treasure, but at the time of contact


----------



## Oni (May 14, 2009)

Bridges not yet crossed, I'm afraid.

Lynn sighed a little, buying a brief moment for the gears to turn in her head.  It was odd that someone would approach them so openly, what did they already know.  She decided to seed some misinformation into the conversation to measure his reaction.

This man you work for has a vested interest you say?  What...is in this for him?

Lynn maintained her cheery disposition as she spoke, trying to keep her tone light despite the questions she was asking.  

And, can he really get us more meat?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2009)

The man's smile never falters. 

"My employer, as I'm sure you are already aware, is not a _man_," he says. "I'm afraid our Mr. Vancaskerkin was quite smitten with her. Perhaps if she were to deal with you instead we could avoid this... complication, and keep things strictly business.

"As for motives, my Lady has many projects in this city to help the poor and downtrodden. Most of these are conducted through proxies because, although it pleases her to use her wealth to help those less fortunate, she doesn't seek public adulation for doing so. And I can assure you that continuing to supply livestock will not be a problem. We may even be able to find you a competent butcher or two to staff the place. Forgive me, my lady, but you don't seem like a shop girl to me."


----------



## Ambrus (May 14, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "Peek around the counter, he's talking to Lynn."



Dj'hân does as Edmond says, peeking around the corner of the stairs through the counter window in the shop to see the man to whom Lynn is speaking. _"Oh sure. Easy peasy lemon squeezy."
_
OOC: Dj'hân will make his way outside through the empty loading dock, circle around towards the front and watch the man; ready to trail him stealthily from a distance once he departs.


----------



## Oni (May 16, 2009)

Lynn shrugged noncommittally.  

Today I am.

So how then does this work?  Is anything required of us?  And to whom do I have the pleasure of speaking, or is your anonymity required as well?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2009)

The man gives a polite half-bow.

"My name is Carnochon," he says. "All my mistress asks is for someone to provide supervisory oversight. Somebody trustworthy. Mr. Vancaskerkin seems to have taken his eye off the reefclaw, so to speak, and it rose up and bit him. Please assure your Marshal Kroft that my mistress regrets any distress caused by Mr. Vancaskerkin's defection. She would hate to see any further disruption to normal trade in Korvosa during this... difficult period.

"Well, it's been a pleasure. Think about what I have said. I shall return tomorrow for your answer."

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân finds little trouble following the man, except for the usual tribulations of threading his way through a forest of giant legs. The man crosses over into Old Korvosa and up the hill into Fort Korvosa district, then into the Arkona compound.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (May 18, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Dj'hân will stay hidden somewhere near the Arkona coumpound for a little while, say an hour or so to see whether Carnochon comes back out. Dj'hân will follow him again if he does. If he doesn't come back out by then, the urchin will return to the butcher shop.

Dh'jân will case the compound while in hiding; counting ways in or out, observing the movement of guards and servants, identifying security measures wherever possible. Largely he's just doing it out of habit; no need to detail it for me, yet. 

If it's on the way back, Dj'hân might as well stop off to speak with ol' Jeremiah concerning the liripoop's enchantment.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2009)

Not long after Carnochan and Dj'hân have left, a young page rushes up to Lynn and Edmond. He wears the livery of the Korvosan Guard.

"Mistress D'Arches, Master Mer'Cauthon, Marshal Kroft requests your presence at Citadel Volshyenek as soon as possible," he says.


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2009)

"A moment please, I need to wash the grime off. Lynn, would please leave a note for Dj'ahn in the meantime?"

Entering backrooms to wash he raises his voice somewhat:
"Kester! Kester, are you around?"

Edmond removes protective clotching, dons his armor and takes Deathwail. Emerging in public room he turns toward Lynn (and page if he's still around)
"I'm ready to go. Would you care to leave Edward to keep an eye on the place? Just in case this is some kind of ruse. I believe Marshal calls us because she found out something new from the prisoners, but it pays to be careful."

OOC: Depending if Kester is around I'll post additional dialogue


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2009)

OOC: Kester is around, dropping things down through the grate in the butchery to annoy the reefclaw.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'ahn]
Meanwhile...

Carnochan doesn't come out in the time that Dj'ahn waits. Nor does anyone else enter or leave. The Arkona compound seems fairly well sealed up. A high wall topped with spikes encircles it (with the back open to the sea, but dropping down steep cliffs). A single, large gate faces onto the street, decorated in gold filigree to a mesh too fine for Dj'ahn to pass through. There is a little dog-gate within it that Carnochan use to enter. 

Beyond the gate, Dj'ahn can see ornamental gardens, a few peacock strutting about, and an ornate palace decorated in Vudran style beyond. (Google images for "Brighton Pavilion".

Two guards stand to attention inside the gate.

On the return trip, Dj'ahn drops by Old Jeremiah, who is delighted with the offer of having his sight restored. He reckons it will take him maybe a week, two weeks to source all the items that he needs and finish the hat for Dj'ahn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (May 19, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: So Vudran architecture is Indian in style? So what might Verrek's silver dagger look like?

BTW, are you using a different system for magic item creation? Normally it's only 1 day per 1,000 gp; minimum one day. I'm concerned about Old Jermiah's two week estimate. We've only covered two weeks of in-game time so far during the past seven and a half months that we've been playing this campaign; and that's only because we skipped over two weeks at one point. At this rate I could expect the hat back sometime by 2010.  [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 20, 2009)

I will take care of it Edmond.

Turning away she looked around, searching for the familiar black silhouette.  

Ed! 

The big raven flapped down from whatever secret perch it had been hiding itself on, landing awkwardly on the counter top.  

Here, Edward is here.

Lynn half smiled at the familiar, who was at once partly irritating and partly endearing.  

I need you to stay here and watch out for little Dj'hân.  Tell him Edmond and I have been summoned before Field Marshal Kroft at the citadel, and that we should hopefully return soon.

The raven cocked its head to one side, and stared at the young half-elf for a long moment before becoming animate again.

Edward tell the Little One, Edward tell!

She repeated the message a couple more times to make sure the bird really remembered it all until Edmond finally came back into the room.  

Nodding, she replied, Ed will stay and watch and let Dj'hân know where we've gone.  I am ready to go.  Hopefully this will shed some additional light on the situation.


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2009)

OOC:OK; then before he exited to say he is ready Edmond talks to Kester

"Kester, could you keep an eye on the shop? We'll leave a message for Dj'ahn, but I'm more interested to see if anyone enters or exits the building. I feel there is something more going on and the manner in which they get livestock in here is a mistery. Since animals aren't seen walking through the city, I believe they use some underground or underwater passage that we didn't find yet."

To Lynn, once they are on the way:
"We should take time going through that building inch by inch. I feel there is something more going on and the manner in which they get livestock in here is a mistery. Since animals aren't seen walking through the city, I believe they use some underground or underwater passage that we didn't find yet."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2009)

Edmond and Lynn:

You enter Marshal Kroft's office in Citadel Volshyenek to find her talking (over her usual Vudran coffee) with a handsome middle-aged man, his greying hair tied back in a pony tail. He is dressed in stylish but functional clothing, with black leather duelling gloves. An ornate rapier stands by his chair.

On seeing you, the man jumps to his feet and bows low.

"Ah, welcome back," says Cressida. "May I introduce Vencarlo Orisini?"

"Delighted to meet you," says Vencarlo in a sonorous voice. He takes Lynn's hand and kisses the back. "The Marshal has told me of your exploits on behalf of the citizens of Korvosa. If only there were more like you." His attention is on Lynn, but he seems to be addressing Edmond too, but then he turns directly to the tall grim warrior.

"You must be Edmond. I knew your parents, terrible loss, you have my sympathies. But I see you are rebuilding up in Old Korvosa. It's good to meet one's neighbours."

"Vencarlo is an old friend and advisor," butts in the Marshall. "You may know of him from his fencing academy, but he's an outspoken critic of Korvosan government." Orisini bows, gives the Marshal a smile, and settles back in his chair. "Nevertheless, or because of this, I trust his judgement on matters facing the city."

"Ah, Cressida, you do too much honour to an old grumbler," says Vencarlo with a smile.

Kroft smiles in return and shakes her head.

"We have a situation brewing," she says to Lynn and Edmond, her manner becoming business-like again. "And it could degrade into further embargoes, sanction, even war with Cehilax if it's not nipped in the bud right now. The problem is the Chelaxian Ambassador Gios Amprei. His disdain for Korvosa is well noted, and he's been pushing for sanctions so that the Empire can 'punish' Korvosa and bring it back to the fold. Or so he says. Vencarlo has learned the Amprei's actual goals are to undermine Korvosa's economy to the point that he can buy up large portions of the city and establish his own powerbase here."

"For all he claims to hate Korvosa," adds Vencarlo, "he seems to enjoy all the distractions it has to offer."

"And that gives us an opportunity," says Kroft. "We can't take direct action against Amprei, but there may be another way. He's been a regular visitor to a den of iniquity known as Eel's End, a group of five ships moored up in Old Korvosa. Eel's End is run by a man called Devargo Barvasi, or the King of the Spiders on the street. He's scum, but he pays his vice taxes and keeps out of trouble. 

"I need somebody to go to Devargo, find out what he knows about the ambassador and bring me back any proof of illicit dealings that he might have had. With any luck it'll be something I can use as leverage to make Amprei back down. Devargo wouldn't let one of my people in, but you're different, he may not know you as agents of the guard. I'll give you a supply of gold in case you need to bribe him, and Vencarlo here can take you to Eel's End."

[SBLOCK=Lynn]
You already know of Eel's End and the King of the Spiders. When you were investigating Shiver, you found that Eel's End, or at least one of the ships there, the Dragon's Breath, was a frequent haunt for Brenner to get his dose of Shiver. It may still be so.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân returns to All the World's Meat to find it shut and locked. Kester sits on a barrel across the street, throwing stones at Lynn's raven, who has to keep flying out of range, then settles, annoyed, back outside the shop.

"Oy, Shorty," says Kester as Dj'hân approaches. "The bird's got something to tell you." He gives an insolent sneer.

If it is possible for a raven to look affronted, Edward does so. Glancing at Kester he says "Mistress and Edmond gone to Marshal Kroft. Edward show Little One, follow Edward." He takes off, wheels to dive-bomb Kester who responds with a tirade of swearing, then flies off down the street.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Feeling as affronted as his avian companion, Dj'hân insolently sticks his tongue out at the urchin whose name he can't quite recall at the moment. Turning his attention to the comical black bird, the young halfling is at first puzzled by its cryptic message but decides to follow the crow when it flies off for a lack of any better ideas. Having already forgotten the rude urchin's slight, Dj'hân skips happily down the street after Edward.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 31, 2009)

With smiling eyes and a polite curtsy Lynn accepted the fencing master's greeting.  

Likewise, I'm sure.

The good humor though drained from her eyes as the business became more serious.  And at the mention of Eel's End her mood substantially darkened.  

Is there anything we ought to know about this Devargo before we do this?  Any particular point that he might be leveraged on?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 31, 2009)

"I wouldn't mind if he was leveraged on the point of a sword," says Kroft. "But since Devargo pays his vice tax, _I_ can't touch him. I suspect that the Guard would be slow to investigate if somebody else were to take care of him..." Sjhe leaves the words hanging in the air.

"Cold hard cash, as far as I know," says Vencarlo, giving Kroft an appraising look. "He's a man who values money and the power it buys him."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: sorry for not posting, business was hectic last week.


Dr Simon said:


> On seeing you, the man jumps to his feet and bows low.



Edmond gives warriors salute to fellow warrior bowing little bit more then strictly neccessary.



Dr Simon said:


> attention is on Lynn, but he seems to be addressing Edmond too, but then he turns directly to the tall grim warrior.
> "You must be Edmond. I knew your parents, terrible loss, you have my sympathies. But I see you are rebuilding up in Old Korvosa. It's good to meet one's neighbours."



"Thank you, my lord. It's good to see that someone noticed. And when You have time, I'd like to know more of my parents and their dealings before the fall. I don't want to impose on Your time and convenience, I just want to know. Whenever You send for me, I'll try not to keep You waiting."



Dr Simon said:


> Vencarlo has learned the Amprei's actual goals are to undermine Korvosa's economy to the point that he can buy up large portions of the city and establish his own powerbase here."[/COLOR]



"Well, let him do it. Then WE can buy up large portions of the city and evict leeches like him."

Edmond makes a grimace, grinning, but not realy smiling with his eyes. Maybe he finds it humorous and is simply unacustomed to laugh. His face quickly returns to its old inexpressive self.


"I'll do whatever needs to be done to clear our city. But, forgive me for saying this, it doesn't sound like something leader of the city guard should be proposing. I'm not much into fancy talk, but I understand combat tactics and this burns the bridge behind you. You cannot deny you knew something's up that shouldn't be if we get caught."
He turns to Orisini:
"You on the other hand could be seen simply as another backstabbing noble trying to get ahead in this powergame called politics. So you could hire mercenaries for a task like this. I don't want to teach you how to play your own game, this just how I see the whole thing. I had lots of thoughts on this subject since Lamm was disposed and I got little ones to take care of and rebuild my family estate."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2009)

Vencarlo laughs, good-natured.

"Thankfully, my friend, I'm unencumbered by a noble title. Every last copper pinch I own was earned the hard way, let me assure you. However, you have a point about accountability. Let the record serve that you are hired by me, if any of this should become problematic. Everyone knows I'm a troublemaker, they wouldn't be surprised if my name turned up in connection with a blackmail attempt and dealings with the likes of Barvasi."

"I can't say I'm happy about the whole scheme," adds Kroft. "But I think to rein in our friend the ambassador we need to play his kind of game, and the remit of the Guard covers protecting Korvosa by any and all means necessary."


----------



## Oni (Jun 2, 2009)

Kroft's not so subtle hint rolled around in Lynn's mind.  They had dealt with Lamm and his cronies by force.  It had been unpleasant but the city was a better place for it.  Did some dealer in vice, and no doubt worse things, deserve any more consideration than that?  She shook the thoughts loose for the moment.  

Let us hope that it doesn't come to the point of being traced back to anyone.  To that end perhaps it would be better if Mr. Orisini were not to take us there.  I am sure we can find it with minimal difficulty.  

We will do what is necessary, Lynn glanced up at Edmond as she spoke, the people need no more suffering for the sake of others games. 

Speaking of games...our "M" still wants to play.  One Carnochon approached us today, seemingly well informed of what we already knew and the state of affairs, too well if you ask me.  His mistress wishes to supply butchers as well as continuing the supply of meat.  He claimed that she wished to see no farther disruption in the city's trade, for whatever it's worth.  I do not understand what our mystery woman is playing at, but they want some sort of answer by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2009)

Oni said:


> Let us hope that it doesn't come to the point of being traced back to anyone.  To that end perhaps it would be better if Mr. Orisini were not to take us there.  I am sure we can find it with minimal difficulty.  ]




Verncarlo nods his assent.



Oni said:


> Speaking of games...our "M" still wants to play.  One Carnochon approached us today, seemingly well informed of what we already knew and the state of affairs, too well if you ask me.  His mistress wishes to supply butchers as well as continuing the supply of meat.  He claimed that she wished to see no farther disruption in the city's trade, for whatever it's worth.  I do not understand what our mystery woman is playing at, but they want some sort of answer by tomorrow.




"Games, Vencarlo," says Kroft.

Orisini shrugs. "I'm not privy to the prior details, Cressida. But... I know of a Carnochan. He works as a major domo for the Arkonas. Assuming this is the same person that you mentioned, which may not be the case. Appearances and names can easily be altered."

Kroft is lost in thought for a while.

"I think," she says eventually, "that we continue for now. The free meat is of benefit to everyone, no matter any ulterior motives. Sooner or later our 'M' will show her hand, and then we can reassess our options. I've yet to get information from our deserters, which may also sway our decision. Well, if there are no further questions, I think we all have business to get on with."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2009)

"May I suggest that someone with divination spells such as detect poison and similar be present next time new livestock is brought in? Mundane expertise in such matters as drugs, herbs, veterinary and similar could also come in handy. Of course, detection should be done AFTER suppliers go away."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2009)

Vencarlo raises an eyebrow.

"How admirably paranoid of you, Master Mer'Cauthon," he says with glee. "Have any of the recipients of this bounty been taken ill as yet? Perhaps we should keep an eye out for that."

Kroft rubs her chin. "Maybe I can send one of the Citadel's grooms down to check out the livestock," she says.

"I have it on good authority that you helped one Lance Corporal Kirton of the Sable Company," says Vencarlo. "Might I venture... one such as he would have a good understanding of beasts?"

Kroft shrugs. "At any rate, these are secondary matters to the situation in hand, which is Eel's End and the Ambassador's secrets," she says firmly.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 3, 2009)

"Yeah, well, it served me well in Little Lamms and later in military training. I guess it'll be useful in business dealings with gangs, merchants and nobles too."

Turning to Lynn
"Let's go find Dj'ahn, we need to discuss plan of action and he might know something we can use. And I need to check up on children, they are unchecked since last morning."

Turning back:
"It was pleasure to meet you, sir."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: Updated map of Korvosa in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Oni (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn frowned at Edmond's notion of tainted meat, but didn't say anything.  At the mention of Kirton's name she couldn't help but think of their last meeting.  

Kirton is an excellent suggestion, I would humbly request the same.

She wasn't really sure if he was the right man for the job, but after seeing him so lost perhaps it was the right job for the man.  

We'll get started on this right away.

Turning to Orisini, I only wish we could have met under better circumstances.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2009)

Orisini bows elegantly.

"Perhaps times will get better yet," he says. "And we may meet again. I'll accompany you to the Citadel gates, if I may, since I shan't be taking you all they way to Eel's End."

As you pass through the courtyard, Orisini gestures to Edmonds guisarme.

"That's an interesting weapon of choice, Master Mer'Cauthon," he says. "But don't you find it unwieldy in close quarters? If you ever wanted to study something a bit less conspicuous," he pats the hilt of the rapier hanging by his side, "I'm always willing to take on new pupils."

Edmond, Lynn and Vencarlo reach the gates just in time to see Edward and Dj'ahn arrive.

"Here comes the cavalcade!" says Edward. He's still not quite got it.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2009)

Dj'hân had had fun chasing the silly crow throughout the city, but slows to an uncertain walk when he sees that he's being led to the Citadel gates. The mammoth looming edifice casts a long shadow; one that makes the halfling urchin nervous.

The guttersnipe then catches sight of a breathtakingly beautiful half-elven lady emerging from its dark interior; a sight that makes his tiny heart flutter. The crow circles and lands on her shoulder just as an impassive holy warrior strides out confidently beside her. The sight of the three of them, the crow, the warrior and the lady, drags a flood of memories out of the boy's muddled memories. Suddenly a name rise to the surface of his thoughts. _"*Lynn!*"_ The knee-high urchin waves enthusiastically to his friends as if he hadn't seen them in years.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2009)

Orisini raises an eyebrow at this exuberant display from Dj'hân.

"Cressida mentioned a third member of your group," he says. "I assume this is the famous Dj'hân?"  He gives an elaborate bow to the little halfling boy. "Vencarlo Orisini at your service, young man."

OOC: It's just hit me who Orisini reminds me of:


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2009)

Dj'hân stops short when the unfamiliar gentleman addresses him but, quickly won over by Vencarlo's charm, offers the man a wide cherubic grin and claps enthusiastically at the flamboyance of his self-introduction.


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2009)

Lynn couldn't help but breath a little sigh of relief upon seeing the diminutive halfling.  Even though he had proven himself time and again, she still remained uncomfortable in allowing him to do the tasks he did.  Those thoughts quickly vanished though, and she soon found herself smiling happily, it was hard not to get caught up in  Dj'hân's exuberance.  

The calvery indeed, Lynn laughed lightly.  

Bending down she addressed Dj'hân directly.  

Hello, little one.  Have you had a good adventure?


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2009)

The broadly grinning guttersnipe rushes up and innocently places his tiny hands on Lynn's bent knees as a pleasantly warm breeze stirs the half-elven woman's hair and loose clothing. The jubilant urchin bounces excitedly for a few moments before quickly delivering a summary of his recent activities. _"I followed that man that you were speaking to. He went all the way up into Old Korvosa and walked right into Arkona castle. Never came back out even though I waited around for him. Then I followed Edward all the way back down here."_


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done.

Lynn looked thoughtful for a moment.  

It would seem all signs are pointing toward the Arkona family.  Though I must admit I would have expected them to be more careful, based on reputation alone.  I think perhaps that Melyia Arkona may be our mysterious "M" then.  To what end though...


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2009)

Dj'hân beams at Lynn's praise, but confusion quickly clouds the boy's cherubic features as the half-elven woman offers her cryptic conjecture. _"Huh?"_


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2009)

"Deathwail may seem strange, but it is good at what it does. It keeps enemies away and off balance. And those that come close are in for surprise as I'm not dependent on it for defense. Irori teaches us that man is the weapon not the item. In the hands of the peasant, Deathwail would be little more then farming implement and not very good at that. In the hands of the warrior a simple spade is terrifying weapon.

I don't think I'm suitable for such light weapon, thank You for Your offer. I'm too strong and slow for it. I may come for some sparring when I have time. And Your students would have opportunity to learn how to fight against different weapons."

"Hello, Bear Warrior, welcome back. I take it your mission was successful?"
After hearing Dj'ahns succint report, Edmond nods.
"Come, we have something new to discuss."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 10, 2009)

Orisini nods in reponse to Edmond.

"It would, indeed be interesting to have your input at the Academy. You are welcome any time, neighbour."  He runs his fingers through his hair and turns to Lynn.

"Perhaps the Arkonas have grown so arrogant that they don't feel the need to hide? Assuming that there is anything underhand about this meat business. But they are also sly and subtle. It's just as likely that it suits their purposes that you know that they are behind things. Curious.... Well, I musn't keep you any longer. Eel's End awaits you, I bid you farewell." With another extravagant bow, Orisini take his leave of you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2009)

*To Eel's End*

After parting ways with Orisini, you head to the far west end of Old Korvosa, where the last (or first) pier juts out into the mouth of the Jeggare River.

The pier is seventy feet long, widening at the last 30 feet to a platform, around which five ships are moored. All along the length of the pier hang coloured lanterns, some in the shape of spiders and gods. Eel's End is open all day, every day. It is now mid afternoon, and the place is busy with an assortment of revellers, some well dressed, others sailors and thugs, on the decks of the ships. A few armoured men move amongst the crowd, grim faces amongst the carousing.

The four smaller ships bear prominent signs, with gaudily-painted figureheads to match their names. "The Twin Tigers - Take the Tiger by the Tail and Try Your Luck", reads one. Opposite it, a barge with a large golden hawk on the prow read "Welcome to the Goldenhawk -No Safer Stay in Old Korvosa". Next to that is the "House of Clouds - The Caress of Our Lovelies will take you Straight to Heaven". The figurehead for that is a buxom woman in a state of dishabille. Opposite that - "The Dragon's Breath. Dream the Dragon's Dreams at an Affordable Price." Of all the barges, that one seems the most quiet and subdued from within.

Finally, the largest vessel is moored at the end of the pier, the figurehead a large eel with a woman's head. Some sailors and women of easy virtue are dancing a drunken hornpipe on the foredeck, but the rear of the vessel is empty, save for two guards flanking double doors to the aftcastle, upon which is drawn an elaborate spider design.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 11, 2009)

A timid whisper issues from within the safe confines of Edmond's backpack _"So, uhm, what are we doing *here*?"_


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2009)

Actualy, I think it's DM's fiat that we are here without discussion.
Umm, what, oh sorry got carried away with Order of the Stick... 

IC:
"I'm not quite sure myself. You could say we are on the scouting mission. Or that we are protecting Lynn for less savory elements of society while she is in her element. Namely, information gathering and beguiling. And you get to play our secret weapon. Now shush."


----------



## Oni (Jun 12, 2009)

I suppose we need to figure out where to begin. 

Lynn spoke somewhat distractedly, she seemed to be searching the crowd.  

Find out a bit about the local protocol...

She turned back to Edmond and Dj'hân, a small smirk on her face.  

They say every man has his price.  Here they've conveniently sorted them by it.

Discerningly she looked around at each of the ships in question.  When she came to the Dragon's Breath Lynn frowned and quickly moved to the next.  Eyes resting on the Twin Tigers, she grinned triumphantly.  

There we go.  Gamblers always want for coin or a sucker.  I think that's the only price I'm want to pay.

She glanced back at stoic Edmond with an mischievous tinkle in her eye.  

Unless of course you'd rather go somewhere else.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2009)

The curious urchin carefully peers around the pier from beneath the concealing flap of the holy warrior's backpack. He studies the assortment of patrons moving from ship to ship and notes that most are males. In response to something Lynn said, Dj'hân mutters: _"Good thing I'm not a man then..."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Actualy, I think it's DM's fiat that we are here without discussion.




Um, well, not really. That's where you were headed, and there's really not a lot you can do for this particular mission _without_ going to Eel's End.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: no worry DrSimon, I meant it as a joke, I read OOTS at the same time and they constantly use such OOC references...we can always backtrack for a little bit if there is a discussion to be had.

To Lynn Edmond says as impassively as ever.
"You are executive officer on this mission. Hopefuly we can resolve this without fighting. I'll keep your back safe and follow your lead. And no, I don't fancy any of this except maybe catching and holding on to tigers tail. Except I don't like torturing animals."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 15, 2009)

The Twin Tigers is a wide barge with two hut-like structures built on the decks, and it is these that house the gambling halls., with some spill-over onto the decks on a clear day like today. Dice rattle, wheels spin, cards are dealt and coins of all values jingle to the fickle whim of Fate. There are a few people not engrossed in one form of game or another. An armoured enforcer patrols the decks, watching for signs of trouble. He gives you a nod as he passes, with a curt "Careful what you do with that thing," to Edmond, referring to Deathwail.
Several gaudily, scantily dressed women, probably from the House of Clouds, are pretending to be impressed by the men who are winning, moving off in disgust if their would-be paramour begins to lose his price of 15 minutes of pretend bliss.

And overseeing the whole excitable lot of them, two Vudran men dressed in red silks, almost identical in appearance. One seems serious, sour-faced, swapping coins for chips and keeping a wary eye on the room. The other moves amongst the patrons with a cheery smile and a friendly word for all.

"Welcome to the Twin Tigers," he says as he approaches. "Please, my friends, enjoy the games on offer. My brother will change your coins at a most reasonable commission. I hope luck is with you!" He moves away to glad-handle another client.

OOC: Not to accuse Nic Logue of plagiarism or anything, but this place sounds a lot like the Catfish. Mind you, I got the idea from Mississippi river boats, and Kowloon, so it's not exactly novel


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2009)

The curious guttersnipe continues to watch the goings on covertly from the safety of Edmond's backpack.


----------



## Oni (Jun 17, 2009)

With glittering eyes, Lynn looked around at the hustle and bustle of the gambling house.  This was very exciting.  

Lynn carefully made her way across the the casino heading for the dour looking money changer.  

I'd like to get some of those chip...things, she smiled like an innocent lamb going to slaughter.  

Pausing a moment, she looked thoughtful.  They could probably write this up as an expense.  Looking even more cheery she told the man what she wanted.  

[sblock=ooc]

I'll get 10gp worth of chips, assuming that would be considered a goodly amount by the avg gamber, but i'm assuming most of them are working class.  

[/sblock]

Once she received her markers she turned and shrewdly eyed the gambling den.  Looking for that strange combination of misery and hope that made up the chronically unlucky gambler.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

Lynn surveys the crowd. There are a mixture of genders and races amongst the gamblers, but most are human men, the most likely to be receptive to Lynn's attentions. Several potential options present themselves.

A serious-looking man in workman's clothing, playing Crowns, a simple beat-the-bank card game. His pile of chips is rapidly dimishing each round, and he shakes his head sadly every time the croupier gathers up the chips.

An excitable-looking young nobleman, playing a dice game. His luck seems about even, but he's getting fairly drunk, and a bit raucous. With each round, he bets a larger ante.

A gnome at the Wheel of Misfortune. Although his chips are slowly depleting, he seems overjoyed at the result of every spin, whether he wins or loses.


----------



## Oni (Jun 18, 2009)

Lynn looked at the noble, then looked at her chips.  Those probably weren't going to make much of an impression there.  Besides, he was probably trouble.  Her eyes continued to drift across the room, falling on the gnome.  Uh...no.  Continuing on she spotted the sad looking worker playing at cards.  Perfect.  

Taking only a moment to think over her approach, Lynn made a beeline for the Crowns table.  Sitting down near him she smiled and addressed the poor sap cheerily.  

Hello.  This looks fun, how do you play? 

[sblock=ooc]

Maybe we should sic Dj'hân on the gnome.  

And uh...Edmond can try his luck with the noble.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 18, 2009)

Nah, Edmond would have too much fun with _prestidigitation _and he'd be out before you could say cookie. He will patiently stay near the wall just as other bodyguards do.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2009)

The man is about to reply when the croupier chimes in.

"Three cards each, two chances for an extra draw, highest wins, bust if you go over twenty one. All cards in the Crowns suit are worth ten. Ante-up, ladies and gentlemen."

"Yeah... like that," says the man. "So...you never played before?"

OOC: Basically, it's like blackjack or 21, except that the card pack is based on the Harrow (minus the pictures). Six suits - Hammers, Keys, Shields, Books, Stars and Crowns. Nine cards per suite, numbered 1 -9.


----------



## Oni (Jun 21, 2009)

No, never.

Lynn looked at the table, a somewhat perplexed expression on her face.  After a moment she turned back to the gambler.  

Maybe I could watch you play, just to see how it works.  Here, you can use some of my chips.

She slid a gold sails worth of chips toward him.  

This seems like a very exciting place.  Do you come here often?  I bet you meet all sorts of interesting people here.

[sblock=ooc]

Ack, I've been lazy, sorry to to reply quicker.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2009)

The man's hand hovers over the chips.

"Seriously?" he asks. "I mean... my luck's not good tonight, I wouldn't want to lose you money...." He looks a little suspicious, but takes the chips anyway.

"To be honest," he says in answer to Lynn's last question, "Most of the people here are boring losers like me." He gives a self-deprecating laugh. "It's the staff who are more interesting, I mean, look at those two with their Twin Tiger schtick," he gestures to the two Vudrans in red. "And then you've got the guy who runs the whole place, calls himself King of the Spiders, has this whole mysteriosa persona going on. I guess it works, he's got guys lining up to work for him." He wins this round of Crowns. "Hey! Guess my luck's changed. You can come again!"


----------



## Oni (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn looked over in the general direction of the two identical Vedrans running the place.  

Hmm...I see what you mean.  I wonder if those running the other establishments are as colourful...

She glanced down at the man's now greater pile of chips.  

Oh!  I suppose I should have paid more attention.  You can keep using my chips, maybe you'll win again.

So, King of Spiders you say?  That's quite the scary sounding name.  Have you ever seen him?

[sblock=ooc]

For some reason, I'm suddenly picturing this King of Spiders wearing a spider themed luchadore mask to maintain his "whole mysteriosa persona".

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Dj'hân watches the gamblers and gaming action while dredging his muddled memories for what he might recall concerning these unusual surroundings.

[sblock=OOC]Looking for anything relevant or noteworthy; Perception +6. Knowledge (history) +6 and Knowledge (local) +7 checks regarding Eel's End. It's something to do. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 23, 2009)

Edmond scans the surroundings, looking for danger, hidden doors (or people appearing suddenly without entering through visible portals), cheats, bouncers, number of strangers and any other detail that might become useful in potential fight or cause one.

He remains near the wall, but takes care to leave Dj'ahn fairly broad field of vision always looking slightly off center so that backpack faces the other way around and not the wall.

OOC: knowledge (local) +7; Linguistics +3; Sense motive +3


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 23, 2009)

"He does the rounds sometimes, but usually he stays tucked up in the Eel's End. He's a scary man alright; they say he's got the blood of fiends in his veins. Not that he looks like one of them tieflings they have up at the academy, no, he's just a normal man but with a hard edge to him. But they say he's got some sort of power over spiders, hence his name."

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân recalls nothing much about Eel's End other than what you already know - a den of iniquity ruled by a man calling himself King of the Spiders. There is nothing much of interest going on in the Twin Tigers. The two men in red are keeping a carfeul eye on things even as they do their job. The patrons are engrossed in the gambling. Since the walls of the structures on deck are open-sided, you can see comings and goings between the five moored vessels, but you also note that there seem to be six armed guards who do the rounds (chainmail, sword and shield), plus two more stationed at the end of the pier.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edmond]
There doesn't seem to be anything suspicious or out of the ordinary going on in the Twin Tigers. You recall that there are rumours that Devargo Bavarsi, King of the Spiders, has connections to the Arkona family, that they pay his vice taxes for him and keep the guard off his back in exchange for some unstated service.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 26, 2009)

Lynn looked at the gambler, a bemused smile playing across her lips.  

Well, I can see why he would be such a popular employer.  The benefits must be good.  Probably has a lot of connections.

My friend, Lina, she's the one who told me about this place.  Lynn leaned in conspiratorially, Anyway, she told me she saw the Chelaxian Ambassador down here. 

She leaned back and smiled, I suppose everyone needs their vices.  You can probably buy some really good ones with enough money.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2009)

"Aye, well, you've got a choice of three here. Four, if you count sleeping as a vice. Me, I'm not into the stuff they sell in the Dragon's Breath, and I can't afford what they offer in the House of Clouds, so here I am. 

"I don't think I'd know the Chelaxian ambassador from a reefclaw, if he did come here. Hm. A man with his money could probably afford the likes of Madam Halvara herself. Of course, they say that she's old Spider King's lover, but whether that's true or not, I couldn't say."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2009)

Bump for Oni


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: Ambrus, Neurotic, if you're still with us, I'm going to NPC Lynn for a bit through this "Spider King" section, whilst recruiting some new players. 

IC:

Lynn stands up and straightens her skirts.

"Keep the chips," she says to the gambling man, and walks over to Edmond and Dj'hân (hidden in Edmond's backpack). "I think we need to go straight to the top with this one," she says.

Shortly, the three of you are stood at the rear decks of the Eel's End. Two enforcers stand guard in front of the elaborate doors to the aftcastle, but Lynn manages to persuade them that your group (to the guards, that is Lynn and Edmond) are expected, and you are waved through.

Inside, the aftcastle has been turned into a throne room of sorts. The walls are thick with spider webs in which scuttle dozens of spiders, the largest the size of a fist. At the aft of the cabin, a wooden stage supports a large leather chair which continues the spidery theme, some real, some carved into the wood of the chair. 

Also furnishing the room are two long tables with stools, a door showing stairs down belowdecks, and a large iron bird cage hanging from the ceiling. A tiny, tired-looking purple pseudodragon is curled up in the cage. Six men of dubious-looking character are sat at the tables, eating a sumptuous meal. Lounging on the spider throne is a lean, tall man with very short blond hair and a handsome but cruel face. His black leather armour is accented with chains in the style of a web, anda  metal spider baldric slung across his chest. Some of the spiders crawl across him and he doesn't seem to notice.

"You are welcome, Lord and Lady," says the Spider King warmly. "You must excuse me, I'm currently in the middle of conducting interviews for new enforcers," he gestures to the men eating at the tables with one black-gloved hand. You notice blades set across the knuckles of the glove. The applicants stop eating and turn to watch the Spider King in action, expectantly.

Lynn steps forwards and gives a slight bow. 

"Master Barvasi, we have come seeking the benefit of your great knowledge," she says. "We were wondering if you had any acquaintance with the Chelaxian Ambassador, and if so, if there was any, ah, documentary evidence that you would be willing to trade?" She jingles the purse of bribe money given to you by Cressida Kroft.

The Spider King glances at the purse and smiles (a surprisingly warm smile).

"Perhaps," he says. "I'm wondering what offer you would have to make for such information?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
You have 1000 gp to bribe Devargo with. I'll leave it up to you if you want to use it, and if so, how much. Lynn can conduct the negotiations (although the others can use Diplomacy to Aid Another if you wish), but the decision ought to be a player one, I think.
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Peeking through a gap in Edmond's rucksack, Dj'hân sees the pseudodragon shift in its cage and look attentively at the newcomers. He hears a voice in his head as it glances in his direction: "Help me, brother!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: haha, if you let it drop Edmond would go and confront big man too. It is his style, but would be little less circumspect "We need to talk." line.

Edmond as is his custom, scans the room for threats, but stays behind Lynn respectful two steps, still playing bodyguard role and trusting little fey with his back.

He leans on his weapon holding both hands on it.

OOC: player decision: I think we should offer one service instead of gold...more because he probably won't be moved by mere 1000 since it's his reputation on the line. This way we a) get a favor from semi-legal high-up and b) keep the money.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Although certainly curious about the goings on, the colorful characters and the room's odd arachnid motif, Dj'hân finds his attention being inexorably drawn to the poor caged dragon. Perhaps it's the urchin's wide starring eyes that unintentionally reveals his presence in the holy warrior's backpack. The tiny guttersnipe recoils into the backpack's dark interior when the reptile's foreign thoughts cross his mind. A few tense moments pass before his curiosity gets the better of Dj'hân. Peering intently out from beneath the flap of Edmond's backpack, the tiny halfling attempts the bizarre mental exercise of trying to think loud enough for the dragon to hear him. _I'm not your brother, but I'd like to help you. What can I do?_[/sblock]
OOC: This guy seems like a low-life and not the kind of guy whose service Dj'hân would care to enter if he can avoid it. Why not offer him some of the cash? It's not ours after all. I don't think a thousand gold is anything to sneeze at; it's an average working man's salary for more than 27 years. Just start small and work your way up until he bites.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2009)

"I think I might have something here," says Lynn, with a glance at Edmond. She begins to count gold coins out from her purse.

"I'm not sure yet," says Devargo. "Keep going."

Eventually, Lynn has emptied the whole 1000 gp, and the King of Spiders laughs.

"Well, it's a good price, and I *may* remember something of use to you now," he says. "But to seal the deal, I think I know how you can amuse me." He leans forwards on his throne, with a leer on his face. Lynn takes a step backwards and the men at the dining tables laugh.

"Not that, girl," says Devargo, turning his leer into a wide grin. "Round here we like to play a little game called Knivesies. Your guard with the polearm there, he'd be ideal for a little match. And we can make it an entrance exam for my organisation for one of these lucky gentlemen." He gestures to the dining men, who suddenly fall silent. "Yes... you," he points to one of them, "against you." He points to Edmond. "And I'll give you what you're asking for."

He sits back in his throne whilst the other men begin re-arranging the furniture. They clear one of the long tables and move it forwards, sticking a dagger into the middle of it. One of the men approaches with a leather cord, another with two belt purses.

"The rules are simple," says Devargo. "The two of you are tied together by the right hand. You stand on the table. We put coins on the table. You try to grab as many as you can into your pouch. Your opponent tries to knock you off the table, or put you down with the knife. You do the same to him. If you die, you lose. If you are knocked unconscious, you lose. If you fall off the table, you lose. If you both manage to last until all coins are gone, winner is the one with the most coins. Game, gentlemen?"

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
_"Free me,"_ replies the tiny dragon mentally. _"Devargo has the key."_
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2009)

Edmond looks at the man impassively and gives his polearm to Lynn. He carefuly lowers the backpack taking care to turn it so that Dj'ahn cannot be readily seen, but still let him peek out if he wants.

"Any other limitations?"

Edmond climbs on the table and offers his arm.

OOC: is there a way to hide casting? I'm just curious, probably not spells, but ghost sound as spell-like ability could work 

OOC2: tactics: 
re-roll any init under 10 with harrow point.
I'll pick one later once you describe the guy:
- chill touch with improved trip;
- touch of fatigue with improved trip
- color spray (best because of WILL save)

- combat casting + full combat expertize should negate any advantage poor guy might have especialy if Edmond gets initiative


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2009)

Dj'hân keeps a nervous eye on his porter and friend as he climbs up onto the table fearlessly. He had trouble understanding the purpose of the battle and even in recalling what the three of them are doing in Eel's End. His attention split, the concealed guttersnipe looks between the holy warrior, his opponent, the beautiful half-elven woman, the enthroned scoundrel and the caged dragon.[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân thinks to himself: _How can I get the key and use it without getting caught myself? I'm no pickpocket – I'm... I'm too small ta reach a grownup's purse. Aint there some other way to open the cage?_[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 21, 2009)

Edmond and one of the hopefuls step up onto the table. The man is cast from the typical mold of the types found around Eel's End - perhaps not a highly trained combatant, but numerous scars and a broken nose attest to a life of street fighting. He gives Edmond a gap-toothed smile as their right hands are lashed together by another of Dervargo's "interviewees".

"Ready ta lose, lad?" he asks.

Lynn looks on with a neutral expression on her face. Edmond and Dj'hân have known her long enough to know that these actually means she is highly disapproving of events.

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
No obvous solution presents itself to Dj'hân, but the tiny dragon seems to pick up on his thoughts.

_Could you break the cage? Or maybe Devargo will sell me? _

The cage is un-noticed in the excitement over the game of Knivesies, although any attempt to tamper might not go completely overlooked - the cabin is quite crowded.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiatives:

Edmond 21
Opponent 16

No need for a re-roll, so you can save your Harrow Point for later.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2009)

Edmond looks at the thug, meeting his eyes with level gaze of a warrior who knows he already won.

Once the sign to start is given, Edmond lets pinchfull of colored sand he prepared in his left hand fall down while he concentrates, letting his inner anger out, pronouncing few words clashing colors issue from his left hand striking poor fool directly from point-blank range.

Regardless of success of the spell he launches his left hand snagging opponents knee and pulling with bonded right in opposite direction.

OOC: casting Color Spray. Afterwards, he trips the guy being careful to drop him is such way he remains on the table. I assume being lashed together does NOT mean we're grappling automaticaly. If we do, then simple improved trip.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

A blast of blinding colours erupts from Edmond's hand, but his opponent glances away just in time. There is a cheer from the other men in the room, but who or what they are cheering is uncertain. Edmond's opponent, blinking madly, lunges for the knife and grabs it. Edmond hooks him under the knee and he falls onto the table top, scattering coins. Trying to drag Edmond down to him by their linked right hands, the man slashes at Edmond with the knife in his left. A poor stroke, missing wildly.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
There is no indication about the effect of the tied hands, but I don't think it counts as automatically grappling. It might count as being jostled in terms of a Concentration check for future spells, but since Edmond acted first in this instance it doesn't matter.

Will save vs Colour Spray: Success.
Trip Attack by Edmond: 20+ CMB 6 +2 feat = 28. Success.

Thug attack on Edmond from prone, miss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dj'hân watches the suddenly lethal fight out of the corner of his eye while studying Devargo and his caged dragon.[sblock=Dr Simon]_Could you break the cage? Or maybe Devargo will sell me?_ the hidden guttersnipe thinks to himself. _Sell me? But Devargo doesn't even know I'm here; how could he sell me?_ That's when, with a start, the hafling boy realizes that his thoughts are not his alone. Shaking his tiny head to clear his muddled thoughts, the boy focuses on the caged dragon while considering what could be done. _Maybe I could snatch the key while Devargo is asleep. Or perhaps I can simply hide in here and wait until the grownups leave to go to bed. Are you ever left alone here though?_[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC: since I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post in following weeks here is several rounds of actions

Edmond tugs back, keeping the thug off balance, rotating him on the table. Keeping opponents hand high, he stomps at prone man's face.

"Yield before you're seriously hurt."

He then tries to capture knife hand between his knees, helping with his left hand. If this succeedes he channels (in order) chill touch 1, chill touch 2, touch of fatigue.

OOC: Edmond uses Expertise to avoid the knife and simply bashes at the thug (relying on a) prone b) off hand c) expertize for defense
OOC2: chill touch has two touches (1/level)
OOC3: if pin succeedes, he scoops handful of coins and waits until time runs out.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

Edmond slams his fist into his opponents face, keeping well back from the counterattack. He grabs the knife-hand between his knees, but the man is too slippery and wriggles free. Threatened again, Edmond tries another spell, managing to bring the magic to mind despite the pulling on his right hand. His left hand begins to glow with a chill blue light, that draws a shriek of surprise and pain from his opponent when it touches him. The man struggles to his feet, in doing so allowing Edmond another chance. The chill blue light flashes again and vanishes, leaving a frost-burn behind.

His opponent looks weakened and battered. Edmond calls up another spell, again managing to avoid distractions, his hand this time seems darkened with a green shadow. In a sudden desperate move, his opponent steps to one side and pulls Edmond onto the knife, sinking it deep into his side.

Lynn takes a step forward, lips pressed tightly together.  Devargo and his men are enjoying this prolonged fight - they seem to be cheering on Edmond and his magic as much as his opponent.

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
_Yes, usually at night_, replies the voice in Dj'hân's head. _Devargo goes out, or belowdecks. I think some men stand guard outside_.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Several rounds worth of action here, and I don't have time to detail all the rolls unless you really want me to.

Suffice to say: Chill touch, twice from Edmond for 3 damage plus a successful fist attack for 6 nonlethal damage. Pin succeeds, but so does Escape Pin from your opponent. It's not explicitly stated, but I think you can act as if you were grappling, except no attack penalties and not flat-footed to others.

Touch attack with Touch of Fatigue failed, but I see no reason why the "charge" can't last another round.

Knife attack on Edmond, critical hait for 7 damage in total.

Both combatants are standing up again. No one has claimed any coins.

Game ends when one man hits the floor, is knocked out, or is killed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 24, 2009)

Seeing Edmond being stabbed, Dj'hân almost calls out to the holy warrior. The urchin is torn between the desire to remain concealed and the urge to lash out at the man with a blast from his staff of power. Finally, unable to watch, the boy covers his eyes with his tiny hands.

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Between the long tables, the throne and the thick spider webs in the room, is there sufficient cover for Dj'hân to hide for an extended period of time in the aftcastle? Are the stairs leading below decks open and attainable at the moment? Are there any windows to the outside along the aftcastle's walls?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: misread the rules of the fight, i.e. I missed the part of 'knocked down from the table ends the fight' that first trip could have been the end of it.

Pulling off the knife, rotating his body to follow thugs pull again, Edmond pulls hard on the bound right hand of his opponent pulling him over his purposfully set knee trying to get him to flip over and off the table.

OOC: improved trip is touch attack, if there is still charge of Touch of Fatigue it is used with the attack. Would Edmond know if opponent was weakened by chill touch?

EDIT: pull with the hand is not pulling opponent toward edmond, but flipping him over his shoulder, judo style - even if he saves his elbow from breaking his still could be rotated and flung aside.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 24, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: misread the rules of the fight, i.e. I missed the part of 'knocked down from the table ends the fight' that first trip could have been the end of it.




Yeah, but it would have been a boring fight, and the King of the Spiders is looking for entertainment 

Since the two of you are tied together, Edmond can feel if the man has been weakened. He has, slightly. The second one didn't seem to weaken him.



Neurotic said:


> EDIT: pull with the hand is not pulling opponent toward edmond, but flipping him over his shoulder, judo style - even if he saves his elbow from breaking his still could be rotated and flung aside.




Now, you _know_ D&D combat isn't fine grained enought to handle that type of nuance   I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 24, 2009)

Edmond twists his right hand in the bindings and grabs his opponents hand, twisting his arm. At the same time he sweeps a leg under the man's feet, the combined effect flips him off the table with a crash. The hopefuls erupt in a loud cheer, and surge forwards to pocket the gold. At least, those who bet on Edmond do. About half of them looks sour-faced, grumbling about magic use and cheating.

Devargo claps his hands in delight, and you see he wears black leather gloves with small blades set across the knuckles.

"Bravo, bravo!" he declares. "Most entertaining. I particularly liked the bit with the glowing hand, most thrilling." With a few gestures he indicates that the combatants should be untied. "You," he points to Edmond's opponent. "You're fired. Get out. And send in the guards as you go." He turns to look at Lynn. "I think we have a deal. I've just remembered some documents that you might like. Wait here and I'll get them."

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân could probably find a hiding place in the room, although it's quite close quarters - being stepped on might be more of a problem than being seen. There are some portholes - one on either side and a few behind the throne (although these last are choked with webs) - that he could climb through at a later time.
There is enought distraction from the fight and the division of gold afterwards that he could try to sneak belowdecks (the door is ajar).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

It's improved trip

EDIT : beat me to it


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 24, 2009)

Dj'hân breathes a sincere sigh of relief when the holy warrior triumphs in the odd battle. It's only then that the child realizes that he'd been holding his breath.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Turning his attention back to the dragon, the halfling guttersnipe considers what he could do to help the caged reptile. _I don't think my magic would be hot enough to melt the bars of your cage and... I don't know how to pick the lock. I'll need the key. Where might Devargo keep it when he's sleeping or how else might I get it from him? What's it like down below?_

OOC: Dj'hân will take advantage of the fight's end to stealthily slide out of Edmond's pack (quickly closing it behind him) and  slink over to the hatchway down. He'll take cover behind the ajar door so as to covertly watch the scene play out in the aftcastle.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

Edmond makes his way back toward his backpack and ruffles slightly inside pretending to search for something. He whispers:
"Heal me, little one, there may be more trouble."
He starts little bit as he doesn't find Dj'ahn inside, but then pulls out small (empty) vial and sighs, like he found potion bottle empty. He then takes Deathwail and resumes his vigil over Lynn.

OOC: I described his maneuvers as more training based then streetwise, he is trained in the temple of Irori which means there probably was more monks then fighters in the temple guard. And that's the way of fighting I'm familiar with so it comes naturaly


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 25, 2009)

OOC: Sorry about the healing; I kind of forgot it was Dj'hân's responsibility.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2009)

Lynn pats Edmond on the shoulder.

"Well done," she says. "Are you badly hurt?" She glances down at the empty rucksack. "Where's Dj'hân? ... oh dear..."

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
_Devargo sleeps below, but I don't know what's down there. I think he makes little bottles of something down there, some men come once a week to buy it from him_, says Majenko's voice in Dj'hân's mind.

Easily slipping behind the legs of the big people and hiding behind the ajar door, Dj'hân sees that behind the door a set of stairs, almost ladder steep, lead down belowdecks to a corridor that immediately turns right. Suddenly he notices that the big "Spider King" man is coming towards the door!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]_But where's he keep the key?_ Seeing Devargo approaching, the halfling guttersnipe suppresses a sudden exclamation of panic and deftly slides his tiny frame through the rungs of the ladder-like stairs so as to slip into the shadowed gap beneath. Crouching close to the ground, Dj'hân watches nervously through the stairs, intent on studying the giant's movements belowdecks while remaining undetected.

OOC: Stealth don't fail me now...[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân ducks into the space beneath the stairs, dusty and full of cobwebs. The Spider King somps down the stairs, whistling happily to himself and jingling his new purse of money in one hand. Dj'hân notices two things as Devargo passes overhead. One is that the man has several fist-sized spiders crawling over him, the other is that a ring of keys hangs at his right hip. 

Out of sight of the tiny dragon, Dj'hân seems to lose mental contact with him.

Devargo reaches the bottom of the stairs. Here, a corridor leads on for a short while and then turns right. There is also a door at the end, but Devargo ignores this and follows the corridor right, and out of sight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 5, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]The tiny guttersnipe holds his breath as the Spider King passes overhead and disappears around the corner. Dj'hân waits a few seconds to listen to the jingling of the man's keyring and his heavy footfalls so as to gauge the distance between them and the direction the man is moving. After a brief pause, the wily urchin emerges from under the stairs and pads stealthily over to the corner. Holding his breath once more, Dj'hân peeks daringly past the corner.

OOC: Dj'hân is listening carefully so as to anticipate the moment when Devargo will begin backtracking. When it comes, Dj'hân will hurry stealthily back to his hiding spot back beneath the stairs; that is unless he finds another adequate hiding spot along the way. Until then however, he hopes to shadow Devargo undetected to see where he goes and what he does; hopefully to discern any traps or hidden stashes that might be down here and how to bypass or access them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân follows Devargo around the corner to a central corridor of the ship. Several other doors lead off from the corridor, all currently closed. To the right, at the stern end of the corridor, a wide opening leads down into the bilges, with a knotted rope to climb.

Devargo heads right, and then takes the door on his left, whistling and humming as he goes. Dj'hân stealthily follows. Beyond is a waiting room/drawing room of sorts, laid out for meeting or entertaining. Two more doors lead out of this room. The one to the right, astern, is closed, with a spider painted on it. From the humming, Devargo has gone through the lefthand one, which is ajar. Dj'hân sees him open a large sea chest with one of the key on his belt. He drops the pouch of money in, and pulls out a sheathe of letters.

Before Devargo turns to go, Dj'hân gets a quick look at the room. It is a well-furnished bedroom, and there are three port-holes in the wall.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 5, 2009)

[Sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân quickly glances around the drawing room for possible hiding spots while the Spider King is closing up the sea chest. Ducking beneath the table, the tiny footpad takes cover amongst the forest of chair legs before Devargo reenters. The boy watches the towering scoundrel pass by with bated breath.

OOC: The above assumes that Devargo didn't unlock the door to his room when he first came in. If he did then Dj'hân will have to try sneaking into the bedroom behind the Spider King before he leaves and locks up behind himself. If he normally leaves the door unlocked then Dj'hân will simply remain hidden in the drawing room as Devargo passes back through on his way upstairs. In the end Dj'hân intends to look around a little bit out of curiosity (though *not* behind the spider marked door), but ultimately to find himself a good hiding spot in the bedroom to patiently await Devargo's return. Then it's more waiting until the scoundrel finally goes to sleep so that Dj'hân can snatch the keys.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân notices that Devargo locks the chest, but not the door to his room. As he hides under the table, Dj'hân sees the man head for the door back to the central corridor before the footsteps suddenly stop. Without turning, or bending down, Devargo says in a cold voice:

"I suggest you come out from under the table, _now_, if you want to live."

OOC: Oops, rolled a 1 for Stealth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]The tiny urchin's breath catches in his throat. For a moment, Dj'hân watches the Spider King's back uncertain of what to do. Then, realizing that with his back turned Devargo can't currently see him, the wily halfling boy takes advantage of the man's overconfident inattention to silently duck through the open doorway into the bed chamber. Without skipping a beat, the stealthy guttersnipe ducks into shadowy area behind the large sea chest to hide.

OOC: What might be involved in reaching/opening/exiting a porthole? What kind of lighting is there down below decks BTW? Perhaps Dj'hân has an advantage over Devargo sight-wise down here.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân slips into the next room unseen. The portholes could be reached if he climbed up on the table. To open them from this side would be a simple matter of popping open a latch, and Dj'hân could easily climb through. The anteroom annd corridor are lit by small oil lamps, providing plenty of illumination for a human. This room is currently only lit by the dim daylight that filters through the grimy portholes. 

From the other room, Dj'hân hears furniture shift and Devargo exclaim "Gotcha!" exultantly, quickly followed by a grunt of surprise, and more furniture moving.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Pulling his liripoop off his head Dj'hân quickly fishes around inside for a moment before finding what he's looking for; a piece of chalk.  While the Spider King is busy moving furniture around in the next room, the urchin quietly snaps off a tiny shard and replaces the larger piece into the cap and the cap back upon his little head. Once the sound of furniture moving quiets down in the next room, the wily urchin holds his breath and deftly tosses the sliver of chalk towards the furthest porthole in the corner. Dj'hân then waits to see whether the Spider King takes the bait.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
There is silence from the room next door following Dj'hân's little trick. Devargo makes an little amused grunt in his throat, and the door to the bedroom suddenly slams shut. There is the clumping sound of something heavy being placed on the other side.

"See you later," he says, the Dj'hân hears his footsteps move down the corridor and up stairs.
[/sblock]

Edmond and Lynn see Devargo re-appear after what seems like an age. He hands them a bundle of letters, his expression looks like he can't decide if he's angry or amused.

"I acquired these from the Ambassador's residence went I went to offer the services of Eel's End," he says. "He wasn't keen, so I picked up a bit of leverage instead. Seems our Ambassador's been a naughty boy with some nobleman's wife back home. I can tell you now, he's willing to pay for this little secret not to come public." He sniffs the remaining envelopes. "Still, reckon you've given me enough to compensate for lost earnings, and I'm bored of that game now. Take them." He hands them to Lynn, but keeps hold of one end of the bundle as she takes them. "And if this was just a distraction whilst your friend down there tried to rob me, I'll be coming to get you," he adds in a low voice. His smile never falters, but his eyes grow cold. He releases the letters.

"Now, I suggest you leave. If I see you around here again I'll feed you to the reefclaws."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Trembling a little, Dj'hân pads out of his hiding place into the dimly lit room. _What now?_ The scared urchin pulls off his liripoop and touches the top of Zalara's Harrow deck to silently ask for her guidance.

Replacing the liripoop upon his head and remaining as quiet as he can, the urchin searches the room; in part to find the piece of chalk he'd tossed but also to try and find something that might be of some use in this predicament – all while remaining careful to not disturb anything. In bards' stories, the imprisoned hero always finds a secret tunnel or hidden stash supplying a means of escape. Even a discarded piece of string could be useful if used properly.


OOC: Dj'hân will _detech magic_ using the Harrow deck's power while slowly turning in place (and looking up and down). Since he's standing near the center and the spell can penetrate up to three feet of wood, I imagine that Dj'hân will be able to observe most if not all of the magical auras on the entire ship with a single casting.

A few questions. Is the acid produced by Dj'hân's "staff of power" potent enough to melt/disable the mechanism of a lock if used in sufficient quantities? Considering the fearsome creatures known to dwell beneath the waves around here, would leaping in the water be considered suicidal? Oh, and Dj'hân is indeed trying to find a good piece of string incidentally; an old shoe lace, a bit of strong thread. etc.

Edit: And this might be a stupid question but, which direction does the door to the bedroom open? I mean, normally a door opens into a room, right?... [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]

Dj'hân detects the presence of four seperate magical auras inside the chest - all of them faint, three of them transmutation magic and the fourth conjuration magic. In addition, there are three magical auras above, presumably where the "throne room" is. These auras are moving, but connected, evidently carried by one person. Dj'hân cannot identify the magic of any of these auras, but again they are all faint.

His search of the room shows that there are no exits besides the door and the portholes. He doesn't find any string, but Devargo owns a silk gown in a Tien design (except with, of course, a spider) that has a fairly sturdy silk cord around the waist.

OOC:
Assumed taking 20 on his Search check.

The acid will probably eat through the lock, yes. I couldn't find it in the SRD, but I'm pretty sure acid can ignore the hardness of metal items. As for jumping in the water - probably 9 times out of 10 he wouldn't encounter a jigswa shark, devilfish, reefclaw or other hideous creature. They're not *quite* as common as their reputation suggests....
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]The frightened halfling boy climbs up onto the table, opens the center porthole and sticks his head out to take a look around outside.

OOC: So does the door to the room open outwards or inwards? Dj'hân is looking around outside to see where he might be able to go. Being moored in place, I imagine the hull of the ship hasn't been scraped clean in ages. Taking into account Dj'hân's size, I'm imagining that he might be able to benefit from a barnacle encrusted hull to provide him with enough footholds and handholds to climb around the outside. How high is the gunwale above and the waterline below? How close is the neighboring ship? Are there mooring lines running between the two ships? Are there any other portholes on this side of the ship that Dj'hân might be able to enter?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
The door to the room opens inwards.

Map attached for exterior of Eels End. I hadn't realised that the Dragon's Breath was so close. Dj'hân is about halfway up the starboard side of Eels End itself, so in fact it would be fairly easy for him to use the adjacent hulls and excrescences to climb up, perhaps to connecting gangplank. He is about equidistant between the gunwhales above and the water below, 6 ft. or so in both cases.  

Apart from the three portholes to Devargo's room, there is another porthole towards the bow of the Eels End, but this is too tight to the Dragon's Breath for even Dj'hân to squeeze to. The Dragon's Breath has no portholes.

The ships of Eels End are not, in fact moored and floating, but fixed and supported in place by wooden pilings (Dj'hân can see the workings downbelow). 

He can hear Lynn and Edmond talking somewhere above him on the deck of the Eels End. His name gets mentioned.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: So if the door opens into the bedroom and Devargo dragged something heavy in front of it (presumably the table) on the other side in hopes of blocking it, then couldn't Dj'hân simply pull open the door on his side and climb under or over the obstacle?  

If so then Dj'hân will leave the porthole open to make Devargo think he exited that way and instead leave through the door, closing it behind himself. Dj'hân can then return to his hiding space below the stairs to wait for the forecastle room to be empty.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]
Devargo seems to have jammed the handle somehow. Dj'hân could try to force it, but its not a simple matter of opening the door easily.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]OOC: Dj'hân isn't terribly strong, but he'll try giving the door a good tug. Failing that he'll try the porthole; aiming to shimmy below the gunwale to come up on deck above the aftcastle. Would it be possible to pull the porthole window closed from the outside?

You know, right about now would be a great time for Dj'hân to discover his 3rd level ability to fly. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân tugs on the door, but the handle seems to be jammed against something on the other side and the whole procedure make a racket of thumping and bumping. Dj'hân hears a door creak open outside the room, followed by a scraping, scratching sound. 

"Coming to szee me, little fly?" says a strange, rasping buzzing voice from outside the door.

Dj'hân doesn't wait. He's up and out of the porthole before he even thinks about it. The porthole, which opens up and out, swings shut behind him. Dj'hân finds himself up on the poop deck of Eels End. He can see Edmond and Lynn down at the gangplank at the bow, looking worried. Two guards stand below him, to the door to Devargo's throne room.

OOC: Strength check 8-1 =7
Climb check 15-1 =14
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Happy to be back in the open air and away from the Spider King's bedroom, Dj'hân takes a moment to look around the poop deck.

OOC: Can Dj'hân see into the throne room by leaning over the gunwale and looking through the transom windows into the aftcastle? Is there an old winch at the rear of the poop deck? Many ships had a small rowboat which could be lowered down into the water from a winch mounted at the rear. How hard might it be to climb down and slip into the aftcastle through one of the windows? Are there any good places to hide on the poop deck; in disused coils of rope or nets or rolled up sails? Dj'hân will take the time to find a good place to hide and likely just wait for a good opportunity to sneak into the aftcastle. If successful he'd hide inside until the place is empty so as to try and free the pseudodragon. If he's discovered however, he'll likely just jump over the side and try to swim away.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
The rear deck doesn't look like it sees much use, and there are plenty of piles of rubbish for Dj'hân to hide in. Eventually, night falls. The other boats at Eels End continue to be busywell into the night, but as the moon begins to set it becomes apparent that Devargo's throne room is empty and dark. Climbing down some ornate carvings on the stern of the ship, Dj'hân slips through one of the rear portholes, through a fine layer of webs. The pseudodragon perks up in its cage as soon as it senses him.

_I knew you'd come_, it says in Dj'hân's mind. _The key is on a hook over there._ It points with its tail to a key hanging on the wall nearby. _Devargo leaves it just out of reach to taunt me! 
_
Dj'hân quickly and quietly unlocks the cage, and Majenko* swoops out a flies around the room in silent exultation. Dj'hân opens the rear porthole and climbs out. Majenko flies after him. The tiny dragon manages to carry Dj'hân in a short but exciting flight across the gap to the Dragon's Breath, where the two small beings melt into the crowd and escape.

Upon return to Edmond's house, Dj'hân gets some light scolding from Lynn for sneaking off without telling anyone, and for jeopardising the mission for Kroft, but she seems quite pleased at Majenko's rescue, nonetheless. Majenko, for his part, swears to serve Dj'hân for a year.

OOC: Thought I'd chivvy things along. I'll be posting a catch-up post next, if there's any extra business with Devargo (such as returning to rob him), we'll take it up from there, but Neurotic should be back shortly, and I want to involve Mowgli and Holyman before they wander off 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2009)

The next few days see a series of changes both in the lives of our heroes and in Korvosa.

Edmond and Lynn hand over the love letters to Commander Kroft, who thanks them profusely and stores them in a safe place in case she needs leverage against the Chelaxian Ambassador. She presents a reward of 500 gp, to be shared amongst all who helped retrieve the letters. They also learn that Gaedran Lamm has been taken to Castle Korvosa by the Queen's guard, for "special treatment".

Majenko the pseudodragon takes up residence in the attic of Edmond's house, a symbol of good luck in Korvosa. He seems to have some insight into Dj'hân's background, and tells the little guttersnipe that the blood of the feywild runs strong in his veins. Meanwhile, Ol' Jeremiah drops by to show off his newly restored sight, and to bring Dj'hân's new _hat of holding_.

Some members of the Korvosan Guard secure All the World's Meat and clear out the reefclaws lurking in the drain. In doing so, they uncover evidence of human remains. It transpires that Parns and the other deserters were putting in a bit of side business as hired killers, and disposing of their victims via the butchery. They currently await trial, although Karralo and Malderstand to avoid the death sentence due to their cooperation. Verik Vancaskerkin, it seems, had nothing to do with this side business. He is discharged from the guards, but some fast-talking from Lynn convinces Kroft to turn him over to her care. Lynn and Verik begin to continue the free food from All the World's Meat, and the Arkona agent Carnochan makes good on his promise to provide not only cattle and pigs, but a new (non-serial killer) butcher.

Meanwhile, Lynn frets over the continued wellbeing of Devargo Bavarsi, muttering about Kroft's intimations that she would look the other way of the Spider King was removed. "If he goes, so does the city's supply of Shiver," says Lynn.

Queen Ileosa manages to end the embargo through a mixture of diplomacy and brute force. She makes a sop of an offer to the striking haulers, and calls in the Order of the Nail to break up any remaining picket lines. Under the iron fist of the Hellknights, order returns to the city, and life begins to return to normal.

Repairs continue on Edmond's home, and Vencarlo Orisini drops in from time to time, but two old friends also find their way to House MerCauthon.

Manachan Aingeali is an exotic-looking man who knows Edmond through the Church of Irori. Brindom Towar came looking for revenge on Gaedran Lamm and found that others had beaten him to it. Now a follower of Erastil, he is familar with Edmond and Dj'hân from the days as Little Lamms.

OOC: Moving things along a bit, here's a chance for Mowgli and Holyman to introduce their characters. 

Edmond, Lynn and Dj'hân get 265 XP for retrieving the blackmail letters, and Edmond and Dj'hân get a further 200 XP each for their solo adventures. Majenko is an average pseudodragon, but he will indeed serve Dj'hân for a year. You have some free time for your characters to sort out any unfinished business before the next stage of the adventure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

*Manachan*

*knock* *knock* *knock*

The exotically good looking blond man stands on the stoop and peers around curiously, looking through windows if the curtains are drawn. Something about the way he carries himself, his confidence, gives the impression of tall stature; however, closer observation reveals that he is actually somewhat below average height. He is dressed in a long kilt-like wrap woven in intricate patterns of dark green and smoky orange and a simple leather vest, a pair of long polished sticks and a crossbow strapped to his back.

If no one answers after a few moments, he knocks again and calls out.

"Hello the house! Edmond? Are you home?"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

*Edmond Deathwish*

Slightly stooped, Edmond gives the impression of being somewhat lower in height, but in truth he still looks strange arrival in the eye. Edmond reacts in his usual slow, somewhat confused manner that leaves the impression of impoliteness or uninterest.

"Oh. I expected somebody else. ... ... No matter, welcome to my humble abode. It's little busy at the moment so you'll have to excuse if we are interrupted occasionaly. What will you have?"

OOC: that last one is common expression in my country for offering a drink, I don't know if it traslates correctly in english so I explain it here 

Before and interrim:
Edmond does not scold little rogue for his solo, he was worried and is glad his diminutive friend is alright. Edmond continues rebuilding of his house, feeding and teeching urchins and offers to manage few trading boats for Her Majesty as her loyal subject (offer going through Marshal Kroft initially). This goes assuming that there are small traders and/or pirates that lost their owners/captains to mutiny, chaos or lawlessness. He might also manage small fleet of 'police boats', but I think others might be more suited to such task as that would require much administration.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

*Manachan*

Manachan greets his friend warmly as he enters. "Water would be welcome, thanks. I don't wish to intrude, so please don't worry about any interruptions. You look to be building a nice home here."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Majenko, for his part, swears to serve Dj'hân for a year.



Dj'hân is quite happy for the dragon's friendship following their timely escape from the Spider King's lair, though the halfling child seems a bit troubled by the notion of Majenko serving him for any length of time. The urchin is happy to simply chalk it up as a favor owed. Majenko is welcome to guard Dj'hân's magic cap whenever the urchin is sleeping inside it.



Dr Simon said:


> Majenko the pseudodragon takes up residence in the attic of Edmond's house, a symbol of good luck in Korvosa. He seems to have some insight into Dj'hân's background, and tells the little guttersnipe that the blood of the feywild runs strong in his veins.



 Dj'hân merely giggles as if told a silly joke. _"The Fey-what?"_



Dr Simon said:


> Meanwhile, Ol' Jeremiah drops by to show off his newly restored sight, and to bring Dj'hân's new _hat of holding_.



 Dj'hân greats Jeremiah as a friend he hasn't seen in ages. The urchin is happy to see (and be seen by) the old arcanist, and is delighted to receive the enchanted liripoop (which he'd almost forgotten asking for). The first time he pulls it onto his tiny head though, Dj'hân accidentally falls into its extradimensional space as the hat swallows him up whole. Giggling gleefully, the boy soon crawls back out and tries again; this time carefully settling the red cap down upon his disheveled head and grinning triumphantly.

Seeing as how Dj'hân's come into some additional funds, the urchin will ask Ol' Jeremiah to double the _handy liripoop of holding_'s extradimensional space in exchange for another 333 gold sails, 3 silver shields and 3 copper pinch. That'd increase its interior space to 4 cubic feet.



Dr Simon said:


> Meanwhile, Lynn frets over the continued wellbeing of Devargo Bavarsi, muttering about Kroft's intimations that she would look the other way of the Spider King was removed.



Having seen and experienced firsthand the Spider King's propensity for imprisoning others, Dj'hân would be plenty happy to have Eel's end burnt and sunk along with all of Devargo's spiders and whatever that thing was that he keeps behind the spider-marked door below deck. The urchin can't help but tremble lightly at the thought of the place.



Dr Simon said:


> Majenko is an average pseudodragon, but he will indeed serve Dj'hân for a year.



OOC: Considering my love of dragons, it's tempting for me to play Devargo as a PC. 



Neurotic said:


> Edmond does not scold little rogue for his solo, he was worried and is glad his diminutive friend is alright.



Dj'hân feels bad about not warning his friends about his slipping away and in not being there to heal Edmond following the duel. The urchin will offer to poke Edmond with his "staff of curing" once they're back together.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2009)

"Yeah, well, one must live somewhere and it beats the inn. Especialy with so many mouths to feed. I hope to make men of these boys, unlike what Lamm did to us. Here's your water, please sit down and tell me how can I help you?"

Edmond speaks while leading Manachan through the house to his temporary study. He hands glass of water to strange looking monk and sits down behind non-descript desk that looks like it could use some renovation or _make whole_.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2009)

*Manachan*

(Seating himself and nodding thanks for the water)

"Actually, I find myself at loose ends at the moment. I've completed my studies at the monastery - they turned me out to continue my seekings on my own. I had a yearning to experience more of the city life I touched on in my last errand here, so I took a chance on dropping in. It looks like you've made some changes since I left the city. Who are all of these littles? Surely they aren't yours?"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2009)

"I'd have to have started very early if they are my flesh and blood, but in a manner of speaking yes, they are mine. They are Little Lamms, orphaned again when we captured Lamm. They have no place to go and if I left them on the street some other gang or cruel men will take advantage of them. Here, they are protected for a time, they have a bed, food and clotching and I try to teach them something. At the same time, I'm trying to rebuild my parents house and family name. Fastest way is to do favors for the Queen and Marshal Kroft and so, I'm doing it. It does help that I think Korvosa needs cleaning. Sadly, it seems that various companions I've had don't share the sentiment. One left as soon as his vengeance on Lamm was completed, the other is too concerned about her own safety and is working now at charity. Much safer there then with us. Currently, I'm between missions and have only one companion that was with me from the start.

Phew, long speech. In short that's all there is. Care to join me for the next stint? Whatever that may be. You're welcome in the house if you have no place to sleep. Not realy comfortable, but I remember you don't requiring much.
"

Edmond delivers his speech in his grave monotone, even first sentence that could pass for humor is somehow muted by lack of smile on his face. After finishing he looks expectantly up, trying to meet Manachan eyes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Manachan*

"A worthy cause, and an excellent next step on my path, I think. I'll gladly join you, and take you up on your offer of a place to stay as well. Where shall I leave my things, and how can I help with the remodeling?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2009)

Dj'hân and Majenko spend a lot of time in Jeremiah's home, and the wizard has opened up his old workshop in the Shingles. Jeremiah is happy to expand Dj'hân's hat, and whilst he works on it, Majenko talks about his opinion on Dj'hân's heritage. It seems that the pseudodragon can communicate with Jeremiah as well through his telepathic voice, and, through instructions via the hedge wizard he shows Dj'hân a picture in a book of lore of a tiny winged creature called a "spryte". He seems to think Dj'hân has the capability of transforming into one of these creatures, and offers to instruct him in the necessary rituals. Jeremiah just shrugs.

Later, however, Jeremiah studies Yargin's "staff of power" and discovers that it is just a simple wand of acid splash. It seems that it doesn't have the capability to produce a blast of burning wind. 

_See Dj'hân?_ says Majenko. _You have powers all of your own_.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2009)

*Brindom Towar*

During the last few days as the city started to right itself again Brindom found himself with a dilemma. Rumor in the church said that a man name Lamm was the cause, no he had save the city and was being rewarded by the Queen. The rumors were many but all had that hated mans name in them. Well it took sometime before Brindom could find out the truth a group of bold people had takin the fight to Lamm and won, while Brindom sat in the church and studied. At first Brindom was content to stay with the church and serve as Erastil saw fit, but to truly make a difference one needed to go out and be bold or men like Gaedren Lamm would never see the justice they deserved.

The path before him became clear and he decided he would help just like he had wanted to before he was dissallowed to become a member of the guard. He still remebered what he had been taught and with his new powers granted to him by the duvine Erastil he would help Korvosa.

*KNOCK,KNOCK*

It seems to be a very busy day at Edmond's new place.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2009)

"Excuse me for a moment would you?" Edmond says to Manachan rising from his seat. It seems my carpenter has finaly arrived.

Just in case, before opening the door, Edmond holds _Touch of fatigue_ ready and dismisses it when it is apparent there is no threat.

OOC: good quote for epiphany of Brindom: "For evil to triumph it is enough that good men do nothing!"
OOC2: I added part with ready spell in keeping with Edmonds paranoia


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]At first Dj'hân treats Majenko's suggestion that he could be fey as an invitation to play pretend. He ties an old handkerchief around his neck, takes hold of its edges in his tiny hands and flaps them vigorously while laughing and hopping down the attic stairs in Edmond's house. _"Look at me, I'm flying!"_

Later, once the pair are hanging about Jeremiah's workshop, the tiny urchin again assumes that the pseudodragon is playing around when the topic of Dj'hân's feyhood resurfaces. Picking up his staff of power and assuming a fencing stance with it, Dj'hân inquires: _"Couldn't we play knights and dragons this time?"_

Like Lynn and Edmond, Dj'hân had never dwelt on the issue of his own nature or abilities for very long. It's only once the hedge wizard, a grownup, provides the illuminated manuscript and identifies the wand of acid for what it is that the little guttersnipe begins to consider the idea at more length. 







Dr Simon said:


> _See Dj'hân?_ says Majenko. _You have powers all of your own_.



Something about the dragon's stubborn insistence unnerves the halfling boy. Sitting down on the bookshelf with his possessions in a pile next to him, they needing to have been set aside for Jeremiah to work on his cap, Dj'hân reaches over and takes Zalara's oversized Harrow deck in hand. The urchin seeks comfort and guidance in the beautifully painted cards. Looking to Majenko, the urchin inquires: _"How do you know so much about it all?"_

OOC: Use the deck's identify ability to confirm Jeremiah's assessment of the wand. Looking over my finances, I might as well go for broke and have Dj'hân shell out another 333.33 gp for another extradimensional size increase while I have the time. So Dj'hân will offer Jeremiah assorted jewelry and gemstones worth 250 gp, 8 platinum crowns, 3 gold sails, 3 silver shields and 4 copper pinch for the work. That'd bring the liripoop up to 6 cubic feet of storage space; about half of that of a Heward's Handy Haversack.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2009)

*When the door opens...*

Brindom takes in the skinny man that answers the door, his blond hair and the three red tatoos under his left eye stand out but something about him is familiar.

"Good day to you," Brindom starts to say. "I am looking for some people, this is hard to say you see I don't know who they are. I am looking for the people rumor says captured and brought an evil man to justice. I... I want to thank them you see, and let them know that they helped me in return." 

Brindom goes for his waterskin but remebers at the last instant he emptied it on the trip trying to find this house. "I'm sorry do you have any water? I am awful thrist from walking." he asks the familiar looking man in the doorway.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2009)

Edmond looks at new arrival, trying to place him.

"Good day to you too. You came to right place, my companions and I dispatched Lamm. Your thanks is appreciated, but unneccessary, we all had things going against him."

"Please wait a moment, I'll bring you water and fill you waterskin if you want?"
Edmond offers his hand to take the waterskin.
[sblock=Internal monologue]
_What now? Does everyone and their dog know who brought Lamm down? We are lucky he didn't have any friends. This guy seems familiar, where did I see him before? But I cannot risk children safety by letting just anybody inside. Let see if Manachan knows him. And if he is a threat it's better to have backup._
[/sblock]
Closing the door he returns to Manachan.
"I have a visitor, some man that claims Lamm hurt him somehow and he came to thank us. He seems familiar, but I'm not sure where to put him. Was he maybe one of us? Would you come down and take a look?"
Edmond fills the waterskin, fills new glass of water and brings it down. Opening the door he finally decides and offering the glass invites the gentleman inside:
"Would you like to come inside? Maybe to sit and rest for a bit? You can tell us your tale inside. This is my friend, Manachan and my name is Edmond merCauthon, master of this house."

OOC: roll for local knowledge of traitorous guard...metagaming I know, but only skill that could make Edmond 'remember' him if he only spoke to Lamm. And it would NOT be good if he remembers


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

*Manachan*

Manachan rises and follows Edmond to the door, where he observes the reaction of the new arrival to Edmond, and to Manachan's presence as well.

[sblock=Neurotic]Manachan wasn't one of the Little Lams - befriended Edmond while on errand to the city for his monastery.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dr. S]Sense Motive on Bindan.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm, maybe I should put it more clearly. Edmond doesn't consider himself Little Lamm, but Irori warrior. And there was much more turnover in the temple with guards, suplicants, monks etc then in Little Lamms.

Sorry for the confusion, I believed that context of speaking to fellow Irorite will make it clear...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Erm, maybe I should put it more clearly. Edmond doesn't consider himself Little Lamm, but Irori warrior. And there was much more turnover in the temple with guards, suplicants, monks etc then in Little Lamms.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, I believed that context of speaking to fellow Irorite will make it clear...




Got it - thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Stepping inside Brindom gives a start at seeing Manachan. "Umm.. thank you," he says taking the glass. 

Drinking the water to give himself time he hands the empty glass back and says, "So you both were part of the group that brought Gaedren Lamm to justice?" he studies Edmond harder than the golden haired man still trying to place him. "When I was younger Lamm pretended to be my friend but it was all a lie." _Shorter but just as thin, no tattoo if I picture him without the tattoo._

"Anyway lets just say Lamm hurt me and ruined my dreams to be in the guard, but you and your friends have helped me more than you know." He extends his hand to Edmond. "And I wanted to thank you for both."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2009)

*Manachan*

"Your thanks should go to Edmond, here. I'm a friend of his and only arrived here a little while ago. I found myself at loose ends and wanted to see what he'd been up to recently.

Sounds like he's been doing worthy things! Who is this Gaedren Lamm?"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 22, 2009)

"Come inside, we can talk while we are comfortable."

He ushers them both back into his study and sits WITH them not across the table. He turns his chair so he leans forward on the backsupport.

"Gaedren Lamm is a despicable little man who uses, or rather used, children for his own petty thievery and extortions. He was never important enough for guards to track him down. He is the reason I ended up in the temple and..."

Edmond speaks of Lamm with still present supressed anger and more then once his control slips and small magical effects appear before he regains his composure. He retellls the story of Valthosian and Zellara, purposfully avoiding backstory of Lynn and Dj'ahn keeping their privacy, but giving praise where it belongs.

"...and now I'm trying to rebuild my family honor and bring to justice one who caused all this. And there is small matter of former Little Lamms and their education. That is whole story behind it."

Manachan cannot but notice that the man before him seems more at ease then he ever knew him to be. Occasionaly even traces of genuine emotions would creep into his monotone narrative and he was more open with his story then ever before. It seems that capturing Lamm had good effect on him too.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2009)

Brindom listened to the tale of Edmond's adventure to stop Lamm, he had a hard time as he also was trying to place the man or the person Brindom thought he looked like. But years of trying to forget his difficult childhood had left his memories fuzz, Brindom still had the nagging thought he knew Edmond. 

When he started to speak of his current goals he listened very carefully. "Edmond, may I help you in these endeavors? You and your friends have done so much for me and Korsova, I would like to help you."

Brindom looks hopefully at the wiry man.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2009)

His paranoia flaring up again, Edmond looks at the man he just met.

"My friend here also wants to join us. I have to confer with my companion before I admit anyone else into the group. You may be surprised when you see him, but treat him as you would me.

If you tell me where are you staying I'll send for you when Dj'ahn arrives.

Since we lost two of our company I don't think we can afford to accept more missions without some backup so I don't expect problems there. But please be aware, in every mission there was very real chance of getting hurt or dying. If you show cowardice that will be your last mission (with us) since I firmly believe you have to believe your partners are guarding your back.

In the meantime, would you tell me your story? What is it that Lamm did to prevent you from being guard?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brindom is slow to react to Edmond's words, thinking hard what to tell. "I haven't found a place yet. I just left the temple and wanted to find the people who served up Lamm to justice right off." He says stalling for a little time. 

"My story is ... not much of one but let us say that Gaedren used me to supply him information about the guard in the guise of being my friend and interested in such things. Later it was discoveried that he was using the information he got to ambush  or by-pass patrols. When it was learned I was the one who told him the guard didn't believe me innocent and put me out. When I comfronted Lamm, he laughed at me then beat me and left me for dead." Brindom shivers at the memories of the cold alley the bloody taste in his mouth. 

"I was living quietly in the temple when I heard the news and it shamed me that others had done what I should have done, could have done if I were in the guard. So I decided to seek out those who might need my help. I will cower and hide no more when I have the ability to help." 

He shakes himself out of his rant and looks dubiously at the two men. _Did one of them cast something on me to get me to say so much? __he thinks. _A grin starts to form on his face as he thinks, _no they just made me feel at ease and welcome that must be it._


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]
The Harrow deck does indeed confirm that the wand's only property is the comparatively minor spell of _acid splash_. So could Majenko be right? Was he, Dj'hân, really responsible for the scirocco wind that blasted Lamm and Verik? 

_It was as much guesswork as anything, Dj'hân_, says Majenko. _My race are as much part of the fey world as we are dragon, and I have heard of people like you, but never seen one. You are very rare, Dj'hân, and it is an honour to have been rescued by you.
_
OOC: Jeremiah is happy to increase the liripoop of holding. That pseudodragons are part fey is not, I think, an official part of Golarion, and Majenko might be lying. However, I notice that the Pathfinder Bestiary has faerie dragons, perhaps Majenko will undergo his own transformation.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli]
Brindom doesn't seem particularly shifty or preoccupied.
[/sblock]

All: A bit short of time now, but I'll try to get the next part up shortly. If there's any other housekeeping you want to do with your characters, now is the time.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2009)

I mentioned that Edmond contacted Lady Kroft and that advisor woman whose name escapes me right now for rights on some boats that need new owners/captains etc...and to ask for other missions available...there are still plenty of money, but it WILL run out eventualy


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân simply laughs and waves his hands in the air as if to chase the thought away when Majenko again offers his thanks for being rescued. _"Oh that was so long ago. We're friends now; don't think nothing about it."_

The tiny guttersnipe quietly considers for a few moments the Harrow cards in his lap along with what Majenko and Jeremiah have revealed about his own possible nature. Then, as if having mentally shrugged away the profoundness of the revelation, Dj'hân beams a cherubic grin at Majenko as he clambers to his feet. _"Alright. Show me what you mean."_ A split second later however, a shadow of concern darkens the guttersnipe's face. _"It's not going ta hurt is it?"_

OOC: I own and have read the PDFs for both Pathfinder #4 which contains the article *Dragons of Golarion*, as well as Paizo's *Dragons Revisited*; neither makes any mention of either pseudodragons or fairy dragons if I recall correctly. Let me know if you have an interest in reading these BTW. I suppose the two races might somehow be related but perhaps that's merely an old wives tale that pseudodragons tell each other.

As for Dj'hân's transformation, I was thinking of keeping him wingless and instead justifying his ability to fly as being derived from his knack for conjuring and directing winds. So I'm not really sure what kind of "ritual" Majenko might have had planned or wether it'd really be necessary or not. I've no problem if you'd prefer for Dj'hân to sprout gossamer wings however; just let me know.

As to house keeping, I might have Dj'hân purchase some mundane equipment for his liripoop during this lull when I have a moment to go over the equipment lists.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
OOC: I'm happy with that aspect of the transformation. Perhaps Majenko is just teaching Dj'hân more about the things he can actually do, ready for level-up. Dj'hân hasn't used his "frost breath" ability yet, so perhaps the two of them work not only work out how Dj'hân can use the fiery wind without focussing on the wand, but also how he can change it to icy cold, and that he's not quite got the hang of the flying thing yet (until 3rd level )
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edmond]
Neither Marshal Kroft, nor Sabine (who I assume you mean) has any involvement in un-used ships, but Kroft promises to put word out amongst people who do, particularly in case one crops up that is confiscated in a criminal case. Note: the old sloop behind Lamm's place is abandoned, but also barely seaworthy.
[/sblock]

Several weeks have gone by since your trip to Eel's End and the arrival of Brindom and Manachan. It so happens that these two, plus Dj'hân are all gathered at Edmond's house one morning when Vencarlo Orisini turns up. He greets Edmond and Dj'hân warmly, tousling the little guttersnipe's hair and bowing deeply to Majenko when introduced.

To Brindom and Manachan he is formal but polite. Both have heard of Vencarlo by reputation, a fine fencing master and a man about town, greying hair pulled back into a pony tail and a beautifully made rapier hanging by his side. 

"No sign of Lady D'Arches?" he asks, looking around hopefully for a hand to kiss. Then he becomes serious. "Listen, important things are going down. The Marshal is on her way _here_, she'll be here in a few moments. Edmond, are these men to be trusted?" He glances at Brindom and Manachan.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2009)

Backlog: Edmond introduced Manachan and Brindom to Dj'ahn and Majenko as opportunity arises. After about a week, if Brindom behaved and helped around the house, he got a room to clear for himself and scrounge what furniture he can. Edmond continues his renovation, both of house and Little Lamms.

"Manachan is my old friend from the temple. Brindol I come to know in last few weeks. While I cannot guarantee his combat prowess he is open and ready to help.

This must be something big if Marshal comes here personaly."

OOC: Don't forget that Edmond had few training sessions with Vencarlo and his students. He kept himself in form and taught those fancy dancers what big weapons that gets you before you can close in does to you. And to those who pranced to close he showed what gets you when you expect warrior and receive spell in the face


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 27, 2009)

"Important yes, but also urgent," says Vencarlo. He turns to look at Manachan and Brindom, sizing them up. 

"Would you say that you are loyal to the city of Korvosa?" he asks them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2009)

Manachan gives the man a warm smile, exerting his considerable charm.

"Truthfully, sir, I have no previous ties to Korvosa. However, I am loyal to my friends, and Edmond is loyal to Korvosa. Also, I am loyal to what is righteous and just. I believe you and I can speak with no fear of betrayal."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

"I am and always will be a loyal citizen." Brindom says trying hard not to let his eagerness show. _Something important is about to happen._ He thinks to himself.

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2009)

"Good enough for me," says Vencarlo with a shrug. At that moment, Marshal Kroft enters, flanked by two Korvosan Guard who take up positions either side of the door.

She glances at the two newcomers, then at Edmond and Dj'hân. 

"It seems you have some new recruits," she says to Edmond. "Since Lynn is busy keeping an eye on Verik and... our other friends ... this is good, perhaps these gentlemen are prepared to help?"

She sits down.

"I don't have much time," she says, suddenly serious. "Ever since the King died there have been rumours that his death was not natural, I'm sure you're familiar with most of them." This is true. Although Eodred was old and sick, blame has been apportioned on, variously, the Queen, the Seneschal (who vanished the night King Eodred died), the priests of Abodar and Asmodeus who failed to heal the King's illness, the Shoanti, the Varisians, the Elves, the Red Mantis Assassins and many other suspects.

"The Queen now has a name - Trinia Sabor. She has issued an arrest warrant with the Korvosan Guard, the Sable Company and the Order of the Nail for the capture of this woman, dead or alive."

Orisini steps in. "I know Ms. Sabor," he says. "In fact, I introduced her to the King. She is a young painter, very talented and far too good for her mean circumstances. Through my contacts, I arranged a commission for her to paint the King's portrait, which she was doing shortly before he died." He folds his hands behind his back. "She is _not_ a killer."

"I can delay my people," says Kroft, "but the Hellknights in particular are a trifle overzealous in their methods. Guilty or not, this Trinia will not last long if she falls into their hands. And I'd prefer to know the truth."

"The Queen, may her reign be ever blessed," says Vencarlo, "Is a jealous woman. She persuaded Eodred to give up his harem of concubines in favour of her alone. Trinia is young, bright and pretty. My suspicion is a set-up. With Trinia blamed for the King's death, Her Majesty removes someone she sees as a rival, and diverts those rumours that blame her for her husband's death."

Kroft waves her hand at Vencarlo. "This is just conjecture. I want Ms. Sabor safe in the Citadel, away from the Hellknights and the mob they are stirring up. I need you to bring her to me first."

"We have one thing the Hellknight's don't," says Vencarlo with a small smile. "Trinia Sabor's address."

"If you will do this, we need to be quick," says Kroft. "Word is already spreading. Are you in?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2009)

*Manachan*

Glancing at Edmond to guage his reaction, Manachan speaks out.

"Protecting a citizen from abuse of the law and unjust persecution seems righteous to me. I'll help if Edmond is in."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

*Brindom*

"The truth of the kings death must also be found out," Brindom says to Manachan. "The city may not survive another riot should someone falsely accused be imprisoned or worse."

Brindom also looks to his new companion for his thoughts on this.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2009)

"Sure, I'm in. But you'd do well to warn any and all Hellknights or other trouble makers that she will be delivered to Citadel over their bodies if they interfere, whether dead or alive depends on circumstances. If they find her first are we allowed to take her by force?

Dj'ahn, would you help?"


Thinking
_"Maybe we could stash her in Dj'ahn's hat? That would be one hell of a ruse if we can find woman that looks like her and simply go around parading her for all to see while Dj'ahn delivers her safely. But, we'll talk about when guests go, better to surprise them with efficiency then to let them know we're more powerful then they think..."_

After hearing the answer:
"Could you provide description or better yet, would you Vencarlo lead us there? Or is this too public for your inclusion? It seems we don't realy have time do discuss this at length, give us the address and we'll talk on the way. Thank you for coming personaly Marshal.

Vencarlo, walk with us short way, point out if you see woman that resembles MrSabol from distance."

Raising on his feet, Edmond starts donning his armor to provide Marshal time to leave without everyone piling out in group.

After he hears the description and address:
"Kester! ... Kester! ... ... You're in charge, I have to go out. Carpenter will come to asses this table, lead him around the house so he may make an offer on renovation. The acolyte will be here later today so make sure little ones are ready for lessons. Let Irori guides your steps."

Paranoia kicks in:
_"I hope those two guards can be trusted. Bah, we'll deal with probles as they come."_


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2009)

The wide grin on his face plainly shows that Dj'hân is delighted to have been included in yet another secret mission on behalf of the crown. Sitting on the edge of Edmond's desk kicking his dangling legs, the tiny urchin straightens up and offers Marshal Kroft a stiff-backed salute before a cherubic smile spreads across his features. _"For Queen and country!"_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

*Brindom*

Hurrying to his room, Brindom dons his armor then grabs his pack, bow and sword. He looks to his bedroll and blanket. _Guess those will just have to stay._ he thinks looking at them.

Getting to the front room a little winded he says, "Ready." in a solemn voice.

[sblock=ooc] Will make note on charcter sheet that bedroll and blanket are in room. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "Sure, I'm in. But you'd do well to warn any and all Hellknights or other trouble makers that she will be delivered to Citadel over their bodies if they interfere, whether dead or alive depends on circumstances. If they find her first are we allowed to take her by force?




Kroft pulls on her lower lip.
"No," she says after some thought. "We are nominally on the same side as the Hellknights. This city is shaky enough as it is. If the citizens see the lawkeepers fighting each other.... No, if Ms. Sabor is captured we shall have to rethink. Make sure we don't have to."



Neurotic said:


> "Could you provide description or better yet, would you Vencarlo lead us there? Or is this too public for your incluroaddress and we'll talk on the way. Thank you for coming personaly Marshal.
> 
> Vencarlo, walk with us short way, point out if you see woman that resembles MrSabol from distance."




"I can see you some of the way, but I have to coordinate some things in case you manage to capture her," says Vencarlo. "Look for a lithe, boyish woman, mid twenties, short blonde hair. She'll be the one looking frightened," he adds with a grim smile. He frowns, then takes off his left glove. It is fine kid leather with a discreet "VO" monogrammed on the cuff. "Give her this, she'll know you come from me," he says. "Top floor, 42 Moon Street, Midland. Hurry!"

You dart through the streets of Korvosa, occasionally ducking patrols of Hellknights clanking through the city. A wing of Sable Marines sweeps overhead on their hippogriffs. Raised and angry voices sound from various parts of the city. It would seem that some citizens are using the excitement as an excuse for their favourite hobby - running amok.

Moon Street, Midland. A part of the city where tall buildings are densely packed, and light at street level is shaded and dim. High overhead, catwalks, lines of laundry, ropebridges criss-cross the streets to form a high-level subcity all their own. The Shingles.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2009)

*Manachan*

Manachan goes along with his peers, looking to those with knowledge of the city to guide him.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+06

  BAB: 00       CMB: 00

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +0        1d6            20/x2
Bata                    +0        1d6            20/x2     +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +2        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30')
        (Damage vs. Evil At-Will, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips (4/4)              First Level (4/4)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2009)

Edmond leads them fastest (not neccessarily shortest) route aided by insider knowledge of his rider and his own familiarity with the streets.

When in the open he walks hurriedly, but traverses side aleys running.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 16, 2009)

From the vantage of Edmond's backpack, Dj'hân gleefully offers his larger companion insight regarding the city's hidden network of side streets, back alleys and vacant lots. Holding tightly to his trailing liripoop cap, the jostled street urchin watches as the cityscape streaks past them in a delightful blur.

Finally, arriving at Moon street, Dj'hân trows back the flap of Edmond's backpack to peer intently all around. Moving more slowly, the group advances along the street as the urchin, in a sing-song voice, counts on his fingers each doorway they pass. _"Thirty-eight, thirty-nine, forty, forty-one, forty-two... This is it!"_ Craning his head far back, the guttersnipe looks up at the familiar tangle of the Shingles far above their heads.

His face lighting up, Dj'hân pulls his red cap off of his disheveled head and seemingly addresses his headgear. _"We're here Majenko."_ Oddly, from the inside of the hat's brim emerges a tiny saurian head atop a long sinuous neck. Blinking in the daylight, Majenko twists his neck to similarly look all around. Dj'hân continues: _"She's somewhere up top. Think we can go up and take a quick look around?"_ The tiny dragon doesn't respond out loud, but the urchin nonetheless grins broadly as if having received some sort of consent from the wyrm. In short order both urchin and dragon heads disappear momentarily within the depths of Edmond's backpack.

A brief moment later it is the pseudodragon that emerges onto Edmond's shoulder from the backpack with the small red cap clutched in his tiny foreclaws. Then, queerly, Dj'hân's tiny apple-sized disembodied head emerges from the brim of the liripoop to grin impishly at Edmond.  _"We'll be right back, kay?"_

[sblock=OOC]Edmond, Dj'hân and Majenko are like a trio of Russian nesting dolls! 

It's nice to be back and rolling along with this great campaign! 

If there are no objections, Dj'hân and Majenko will fly up to get a comprehensive lay of the land, take a look at the surrounding Shingles for possible ways up, down or out and any obstacles, and to discreetly peek through the windows all the way up #42 Moon street to check for the girl and possible problems along the way.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

*Brindom*

Brindom watches the house as the group stands outside 42 Moon Street. Bow in hand he is quite ready to do his part to help the city.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2009)

"Be careful. And take the gauntlet!"

Edmond tries to open the door and, if locked, knocks on the door and waits for the answer. He would prefer not to break them down, but he will as needed. Right now he's stalling to give little ones chance to scout.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2009)

Edmond finds the door unlocked. It opens into a dark but clean stairwell, with doors off to either side. Given that these have names, numbers or in some instances a simple picture or rebus, the building is evidently an apartment block. No-one is about.

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân]
The building is about three storeys high, and through the windows as he passes Dj'hân can see some of the rooms occupied by everyday Korvosans doing everyday things. The top floor of the building is built into the eaves of the attic, several dormer windows protrude from the tiled roof. This building is not connected to the others by any Shingle routes, although the gaps between it and its four surrounding buildings is very narrow. It may be possible for somebody skilled at climbing to shin up the drain pipe to the roof.

Three of the dormers show empty rooms, all a similar one-room garret apartment. The fourth is similar, except that Dj'hân can just about see, through the grimy glass and beyond the half-curtain draped over the lower parts of the window, somebody is sitting on the bed. He can only see legs, but they look like female legs, belonging to somebody lean. The door to the room, opposite the window, is shut.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Majenko alights lightly on the dormer window sill and, together with his tiny halfling passenger, they discreetly study the scene for a few moments. Turning his thoughts to his pseudodragon friend, Dj'hân silently inquires: _You think you can send a thought to Edmond down there?__
- Sure. Why not?
- Okay. Tell him that the building seems to have a dozen separate tenement apartments; four per floor. Some have people, others are empty. Nothing odd seems to be going on inside..._
_- Whoa! Slow down. I can only think so fast._
_- Sorry._
_- Alright. What else?_
_- There's only one apartment on the top floor, the one in the back right corner, that seems to have somebody inside; looks like a woman sitting alone. There are no ways in or out from the top floor, though the gaps between the buildings are narrow enough to jump across or to shimmy up or down. That's it._
_- Hold on. He's mulling it over._
_- Ask him whether I should get her attention and tell her we're here to help and to show her the glove._
_- Alright. Alright. I'm thinking..._[/sblock]Standing in the tenement building doorway, Edmond pauses as a stray thought crosses his mind. _Dj'hân and I are at the top floor._ It's only then that the holy warrior realizes that the thought is not his own; somehow the pseudodragon far above is projecting its thoughts down to Edmond. _We flew around the building and peeked inside. There's a dozen apartments with four per floor. Some have occupants, others look empty. All seems calm... Whoa! Slow down. I can only think so fast. Alright. What else? There's a woman sitting alone in the only occupied apartment of the top floor; the one in the back right corner. There aren't any ways in or out of the top floor, though the surrounding buildings are close enough to maybe jump across or shimmy up or down. Dj'hân wants to know whether he should try talking to her and showing her the glove._


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2009)

Quickly supressing his surprise, altough it put his years of mental discipline to test, Edmond calmly listens to dragons instructions and then thinks back:
"Sure thing, but wait for about ten breaths so I have time to come up, just in case."

"It seems Dj'ahn and Majenko found her on the top floor. I'll go, one of you, keep an eye on the door from first floor, Manachan would you? the other should go little bit behind me, to observe if somebody from other floors tries something funny, in case they got wrong room."

OOC: sorry to take over little bit of action, Edmond doesn't fully trust Brindom to let him either guard the entrance (he could let somebody in) or to be first to the woman. Don't take it personaly, after this one action everything should become 'normal' as in 'this is my group of friends...'


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]The pseudodragon offers Dj'hân a thought in answer: _He says that you can try, though you should count to ten first; he wants to come up in case something happens._
The guttersnipe simply nods to Majenko to signal his comprehension.

Careful to balance himself on the dormer's sill, Dj'hân quietly clambers out of his liripoop while silently counting to ten. Then, cap in hand, the urchin raps politely on the window to gain the occupant's attention before calling out. _"Hello? Miss Trinia? My name is Dj'hân; I'm here to help you. Mister Vencario sent me."

OOC: If the occupant comes to the window Dj'han will offer up a broad cherubic smile. Diplomacy +6_[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "It seems Dj'ahn and Majenko found her on the top floor. I'll go, one of you, keep an eye on the door from first floor, Manachan would you? the other should go little bit behind me, to observe if somebody from other floors tries something funny, in case they got wrong room."




Manachan nods at his friend without speaking and takes an easily defensive position at the base of the stairs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Edmond, Brindom and Manachan]
Edmond barrels up the stairs, followed by Brindom. Manachan takes a position between the ground and first floors. Edmond and Brindom push past two young men on the middle floor who glower at them.

"Hey, watch it," says one of them. There is a pause as he takes in the arms and armour of the two men. "Trinia!" he shouts suddenly. "Company!" He glares at Edmond, daring him to make something of his defiance.

Up above, Edmond hears a door slam.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân taps on the window, and he sees the figure jerk in surprise. The legs draw up out of view. Just then there is a shout from downstairs - the words are muffled but it sounds like a warning. 

The figure on the bed stands suddenly and, with a glance at the window, races out of the door to the room. Dj'hân catches a glimpse of her, a wide-eyed gamine girl with short blonde hair, before she is gone through the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2009)

*Manachan*

Hearing no sounds of fighting, Manachan holds his position.

[sblock=OOC]Are the stairs enclosed? If foes come from above _and_ below, could Manachan vault over the railing if needed to avoid being surrounded?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2009)

Edmond continues, but snarls:
"Idiot, we're here to help!"

Raising his voice:
"Trinia, Vencarlo sent us! Please stop!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2009)

OOC to Mowgli:  The stairs are an internal stairwell, where a flight leads up half a floor, turns 180 degrees at a landing and then continues up anti-parallel. From any given flight of steps, you could hop down to the one below without a problem.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 18, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân's shoulders slump despairingly once he sees the girl run out of the room. Turning to his draconic companion on the sill, the urchin inquires rethorically: _"Why isn't anything ever simple with grownups?"_ Majenko cocks his saurian head at an angle and thinks: _If I had shoulders, I'd shrug._

Seeing that a proffered entry through the window is unlikely to be forthcoming, the tiny guttersnipe carefully tests the window to see whether it can easily be opened from the outside.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2009)

Brindom stands ready with an arrow nocked, his demeanor cautious but friendly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

OOC:  As I understand correctly, Edmond and Brindom are continuing upstairs, whilst Manachan is waiting on the first flight, watching the front door to the apartment block. Let me know if you think otherwise.

IC:

Dj'hân examines the window. It is closed with a simple latch. All it needs is to insert something slender - the silver dagger works well - lift the latch up and... he's in. Dj'hân and Majenko enter the room as Edmond and Brindom arrive at the top of the stairs.

Edmond and Brindom arrive at the top floor to find two doors on the landing. One is open, and they can see Dj'hân and Majenko inside the room, entering the window. The other door is shut, and there are thumps and bumps coming from behind it.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2009)

Stopping in front of the door Edmond calls to her.
"Trinia, we're here at behest of Marshal Kroft and Vencarlo Orisini. He gave us his gauntlet to prove it to you. Hellknights are on the way, we don't have much time. Will you let our little friend in with the gauntlet so you can examine it? He can fly up to the window. If we were here to hurt you I'd be already bringing that door down. Please, we're here to help."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Brindom follows Edmonds lead and waits to see if anyone responds from behind the door, his bow at the ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2009)

*Manachan*

The monk continues his vigil on the first floor landing, attentive for a signal that he is needed upstairs but confident that his friends and allies are able to handle the situation there.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2009)

Dj'hân eases his sword back into its sheath in his liripoop as the window swings open. Seeing Edmond on the interior landing, the guttersnipe offers the holy knight a brief wave, a sheepish grin and a shrug of apology as he pulls the red cap back onto his disheveled head. Dj'hân contemplates a course of action as he turns to the dragon at his side: _Might you be able to carry me to the next sill over?_ In answer, the pseudodragon merely bobs his saurian head in acknowledgement, hops up and gingerly wraps his talons around the tiny urchin's shoulders. Beating the air wildly with patagia wings, the queer looking miniature dragon-child chimera arcs through the air three stories above the street below. A jubilant Dj'hân giggles delightedly as the pair alights delicately on the neighboring window sill. Hopping down off of the urchin, Majenko once more takes his place next to his companion and the pair peer in curiously through the grimy window.
[sblock=OOC]In case anyone is curious, as a tiny quadruped with a Strength of 6, Majenko's maximum carrying capacity while flying is 15 lbs (a light load). Dj'hân's weight with his handy liripoop of holding and clothes is just under that limit.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

OOC: I should clarify that the two rooms, and their windows, are on _opposite_ sides of the building, not adjacent, but you can still fly around to the other side if you wish.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2009)

OOC: Such are the pitfalls of playing without a map.   So sure, Dj'hân and Majenko will circle to the other side of the building as described.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2009)

Edmond gets no reply, and things have gone quiet on the other side of the door. He tries to open in and finds that it pushes against some kind of resistance. With help from Brindom, the two men shove the door open.

Meanwhile, Majenko and Dj'hân fly around to the other side of the building, alighting on the window sill at about the same time Edmond and Brindom pile into the room. It is empty, and the window hangs wide open. Dj'hân sees Trinia running across the cluttered rooftops nearby. As she dodges around a woman hanging out her washing, Trinia looks back, an expression of panic on her face.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I guess you've all seen Casino Royale and/or Bourne Supremacy? This section is an attempt to mimic the almost obligatory parcour chase sequence seen in such films.

Here's how the mechanics work. You are currently in Position 1. Trinia is at Position 4. The chase is otherwise conducted quite freely, without a map or other tools. Each round, you have the option to move 1 position forwards, taking a careful route. Each position has a choice of two skill checks. You can take one (either one will do) and move 2 positions, or risk both checks and move 3 positions forwards. Fail one by 5 or less, you move one position. Fail one by more than 5, you fail to make headway. Fail both by more than 5, you fall to the streets.

If you make a ranged attack or cast a spell, you can also move 1 position, unless it is a full round action, in which case you stay where you are.

Majenko can fly, so he can move 2 cards with Dj'hân, or 3 cards unladen, without needing to make any checks. If you move faster, you get a bonus to your rolls, but otherwise movement rate does not affect how you dodge the obstacles of the Shingles.

Remember, the goal is to catch her, not kill her!

You act in Initiative order, which is:

Brindom
Edmond
Trinia
Dj'hân
Majenko

(I'll roll for Manachan if he enters the chase).

Your skill checks for this position are: Jump DC 15 and/or Tumble DC 10
To save time, you can roll in Invis Castle at the same time you declare. I'll turn the numbers, hopefully, into an interesting narrative.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

*Manachan*

[sblock=OOC]If Manachan hears anything that would clue him in to what's going on, he'll attempt to follow at street level (much like the bad guy in 'Bourne'). If he hears nothing, or if Brindom/Edmond don't call out to him, he'd not know what's happening.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 22, 2009)

Seeing the woman fleeing through the Shingles, Dj'hân merely rolls his eyes and mutters disgustedly: _"Grownups..."_ In one swift motion the urchin raises both hands up and pulls his liripoop down over his head, body and legs until the red cap rests limply on the sill. Taking the magical hat gingerly into its foreclaws, Majenko launches himself into the air with a powerful downbeat of his wings and gives chase.

[sblock=ooc]Dj'hân will enter his handy liripoop of holding on his turn. Majenko, on his turn will take the cap and move as many "cards" as are allowed. He'll continue moving three cards in subsequent turns until he catches up to Trinia.

I have some reservations about this abstract chase-scene mechanic; it seems to circumvent the established system in favor of a new one simply for the sake of expediency. What occurs if one or more characters succeed in catching up or even passing Trinia? Can all escape routes somehow be blocked so as to force her to stop? Is is it possible to simply talk her out of escaping via a diplomacy check or is this chase inevitable?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2009)

"Manachan, she's out, going over the roofs <include the direction>wards (i.e. eastwards). Follow her!"

"Majenko, Dj'ahn, show her the gauntlet. Go!"

"Brindom, if you can hold her from here, do so, please. Otherwise, come with me or go to Manachan! Better yet, try to talk to those guys down there if they are still here to see if they give us her location, but be wary. I'm going after her!"

Edmond climbs out of the window, holding his polearm as stabilization pole and runs after the woman.

OOC: Would spending Harrow point for increase of speed work in this setting? Maybe as +5 insight to said skill checks? Also, we are in PF, doesn't acrobatics cover both Jump and Tumble? Edmond will go for broke so to speak IF Harrow deck works, otherwise he uses one skill (Tumble, DC 10) to move 2 places

OOC2: is the hook on guissarme 'catchy' enough he can try to hook it on something if it comes to falling? He is 'deathwish' and will accelerate after first round.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2009)

"I don't think I can follow her," Brindom says with a frown. Placing a hand on Edmond's shoulder he silently asks Erastil's blessing. "Good luck, I'll follow from the ground." He then bolts for the stairs.

[sblock=OOC]Do to a -6 ACP I don't think I'm brave enough to try this so Brindom casts Touch of Good on Edmond and heads to the stairs. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil

Abilities:
Calming Touch
Touch of Good: Edmond [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

*Manachan*

*"ON IT!"*

Manachan bolts out the front door and in the direction indicated by Edmond. He attempts to catch sight of Trinia occasionally and to keep up with her on the street level - if she falls he'll be there to provide help and to make sure (if possible) she doesn't flee again.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2009)

Edmond leaps across to the next building, landing clear of the edge. Chimney stacks, potted plants, stacks of wood and low lines impede his path. He ducks through them as best he can, catching his polearm occasionally. Looking ahead, Trinia still has a good lead on him.

Majenko soars over this with Dj'hân in his hat when suddenly there is a loud popping sound from around the pseudodragon.

"Hey hey, looks like a bit of fun clutchmates," says a spiteful voice. "Wanna play, lizard?" 

_Imps!_ says Majenko. _Three of the buggers!_. 

Manachan sets off on the ground, dodging down narrow alleyways and past people in the street. Brindom reaches the front door of the apartment block. Some distance down the street he spots a squad of Hellknights.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Well, not sure about the system myself but I think it'll work. If you end up in the same space as Trinia you can act in whatever combat fashion you like. You can elsewhere as well. Roughly, each space between you and her counts as about 30 ft. of range.

Yes, you could try to cut her off. You would probably need to get level with her to do so, but you'd probably also need four of you up there to cover all directions. Finer details would be resolved via combat rules.

Diplomacy is certainly possible, if you can get her to listen.

Harrow points:  The book omits any mention for the chase mechanic, but I'm happy to allow spending one point to boost yourself one space. You can also use them to reroll any Dex check, which might be useful here.

However, you can use them to boost your speed "for one encounter". I'd be happy to let the chase count as "one encounter", and in this case an extra +10 ft. of speed counts as +2 to all checks made. In other words, spend one Harrow point, gain +2 to _all_ checks until Trinia is caught, killed or escapes.

I've assumed that Edmond has done this. Manachan and Brindom have 1 Harrow Point each, I think Dj'hân still has two and Edmond will have spent his last one.

Good point about Acrobatics, although some things can affect specific uses so I'll keep with the old 3.5 names for now. 
Edmond's checks - Jump total =16, success, Tumble total = 7, fail.

Current Initiative order and relative positions:

Brindom, position 0 (ground)
Edmond, position 2
Trinia, position 5
Dj'hân, position 4
Manachan, position 1 (ground)
Majenko, sort of position 4

Skills Checks for position 2: Spot DC 15, Escape Artist DC 15
Skills Checks for position 4: Balance DC 15, Tumble DC 20

Skill Checks for ground: Spot DC 15, Tumble DC 10 (avoids crowds) or Strength DC 12 (pushes through crowds)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] I got the spot but not the tumble Roll Lookup [/sblock]

Brindom sees a fleeting image of Edmond as he stumbles after the frightened girl. He then starts after them both but gets tangled in a mess of people out in the street.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 23, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Edmond sees a fleeting image of Edmond as he stumbles after the frightened girl. he then starts after them both but gets tangled in a mess of people out in the street.




Edmond had out of body experience 

OOC: when did I spend Harrow point? I should have one more, no?

Edmond turns his weapon lengthwise to streamline his running, but it snags, pulling him backwards for few precious moments.

No luck this time: Escape Artist (1d20+2+2=10)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: when did I spend Harrow point? I should have one more, no?




OOC: I don't know - I've got "Harrow Points 1" written in my notes, but I can check back through the archives in case I'm wrong.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 23, 2009)

OOC: Please do. I have in RG 2 points, I'll reduce it now to one. One other was conditional on Edmond loosing initiative vs. that thug at spider king, but it wasn't needed. Maybe that's the one you remember?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2009)

*Manachan Aingaeli*

Manachan sprints out the front door, looking up between the buildings frantically and quickly catching a glimpse (1d20+9=24) of their quarry. He weaves in and out (1d20+6=12) between the crowds, easily keeping up with his companions on the rooftops and even gaining a little ground on Trinia.

[sblock=OOC]After I posted this I remembered that you wanted us to simply roll, and then you'd weave it into the narrative . . . sorry about that![/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> After I posted this I remembered that you wanted us to simply roll, and then you'd weave it into the narrative . . . sorry about that!




I'm perfectly happy if you do that, saves me some work!


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 23, 2009)

Majenko deftly executes an elaborate series of twists, turns and barrel rolls to avoid the tangle of clotheslines, upthrust chimneys and projecting balconies; all in an effort to escape the imps while pursuing the fleeing girl. Meanwhile, Dj'hân pushes his apple-sized head out the brim of the cap held in the pseudodragon's talons. Twisting around the young urchin eventually catches sight of the three pursuing devils. Apparently at ease with their wild aerobatics, the boy pushes his tiny forearm out of the hat to hold out the kid leather glove for Majenko to take up in his jaws. _"Here. The stupid woman won't listen to anything we say so maybe you'll have better luck if you think at her."_ The pseudodragon turns his saurian head for a moment and quickly snatches the proffered glove. _This is why I prefer simply sitting on a pile of coins; its exhausting having to do other people's thinking for them._ The guttersnipe stifles a childish giggle as he turns his attention back towards their trio of pursuers. _"I'll take care of these buggers..."_

Turning his head back to face the imps, Dj'hân attempts something he's never done before; summoning a blast of wind without the aid of his staff of power. The urchin waits for the malicious devils to draw closer together in their single-minded pursuit before proceeding. [sblock=Assuming the imps draw near together]Then, with his tiny brow furrowed, the boy invites the air behind them to stir. Hanging laundry suddenly begins to flutter wildly on nearby clotheslines as first mist, then snow begins to coalesce in the air in front of the imps. Then, surging forth,  a frigid arctic gale envelops the three devils causing hoarfrost to form along their leathery wings.[/sblock]
Drawing nearer to the fleeing girl, Majenko spares a brief glance at his pursuers before turning his thoughts towards Trinia's panic-ridden mind. _This reckless flight through the Shingles is more dangerous than simply stopping to listen to these folks; what would happen were you to slip and fall? They're here to help safeguard you because your patron Vincario was afraid for you. But you're drawing unneeded attention and putting all of your lives at greater risk with this course of action. Even now, your guardians are fighting Shingle imps rather than turning their eldritch power against you. Here, look at Vincario's glove and see the truth for yourself._

[sblock=OOC]On his turn, Dj'hân will place the glove in Majenko's mouth as a move equivalent action. As a standard action he'll ready to unleash a 15'ft cone of frost breath once two or more imps are within range (15-ft cone of cold; 1d3 damage; Ref DC 13 for half; a failed save results in an imp becoming *entangled* and taking an extra 1d6 cold damage each round for 1d4 rounds). On his turn, Majenko will move as many "cards" as are necessary to pull up alongside Trinia to show her the glove. He'll communicate telepathically in common with her as a free action (60-ft range).

I'm also a bit sketchy on the whole Harrow point thing. I thought the Harrowing we received way back when only applied to our initial raid on the old fishery; I didn't realize we still had any Harrow points to spend. Wouldn't the new characters similarly need to receive their own Harrowing to get the bonuses?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I'm also a bit sketchy on the whole Harrow point thing. I thought the Harrowing we received way back when only applied to our initial raid on the old fishery; I didn't realize we still had any Harrow points to spend. Wouldn't the new characters similarly need to receive their own Harrowing to get the bonuses?




No, the Harrow points gained from that Harrowing apply all the way through "Edge of Anarchy", or at least until the next "major" Harrowing, when they are (may be) replenished.

All PCs have 1 Harrow Point at least. Extras are gained depending upon the alignment of the cards in the Major Harrowing (you only got one extra, which is a bit unlucky).

Although Manachan and Brindom may not have been present at Zellara's first Harrowing, fate has now entwined them, whether they know it or not....


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2009)

"Wha...?"

Trinia pulls up short as Majenko speaks to her. Pressing herself against the wall of a Shingle shack, she pulls out a wand and points it at Majenko with a shaking hand. With nervous glances over at Edmond, blundering his way across to her, she reaches out and takes the offered glove.

"Vencarlo sent you?" she asks the pseudodragon. "Who are you?"

The delay allows Edmond to close in on Trinia. Meanwhile, on the ground Manachan reaches the foot of the building where she has stopped. Brindom is racing to catch up. A fight seems to have broken out between the Hellknights and the citizens of Korvosa, but not too close to where you are.

A short way off, Dj'hân attempts something he's never done before; summoning a blast of wind without the aid of his staff of power. The urchin waits for the malicious devils to draw closer together in their single-minded pursuit before proceeding. Then, with his tiny brow furrowed, the boy invites the air behind them to stir. Hanging laundry suddenly begins to flutter wildly on nearby clotheslines as first mist, then snow begins to coalesce in the air in front of the imps. Then, surging forth, a frigid arctic gale envelops the three devils causing hoarfrost to form along their leathery wings.

Two of them flit aside, suffering a light covering of frost for their troubles. The third is caught in a swirl of air, struggling to stay aloft. His two compatriots point at him, snigger and vanish from sight. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Well, pseudodragons have ranks in Diplomacy, would've thought it?  

I think we can abandon the chase mechanic for now. Edmond is close enough to interact with Trinia, and she's not, for the moment, running anywhere. 

Regarding Majenko's skills, he uses the stats for a typical pseudodragon but I notice they have 6 ranks in Spot and Listen. Under Pathfinder, I'd suggest 6 ranks in Perception and 6 in Fly instead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2009)

*Manachan*

Manachan remains at the front of the building, keeping an eye on the distant fight and an ear on the proceedings above.

_Don't want to disturb the negotiations at this delicate stage, but if those Hellknights move any closer I'll have to do something to make sure they don't interfere._


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 24, 2009)

The pseudodragon nimbly raises his wings and arcs his serpentine body backwards so as to arrest his forward momentum when the girl suddenly stops short. With a few powerful downbeats Majenko maneuvers so as to alight atop a short chimney top next to the shack. Glancing around nervously for a moment, the wyrm stretches its neck sinuously towards the girl so as to offer her the kid leather glove in its maw. _Yes. A warrant has been issued for your arrest. He fears that harm may come to you if one of the city's militant groups, such as the Hellknights, should get ahold of you._

Dj'hân, delighted by his apparent control over the winds, is cautiously scanning the surrounding area for threatening imps. Not being privy to Majenko's silent communication with the girl, the urchin rolls his eyes and blurts out: _"Of course he sent us; it's the very first thing I told ya, ya silly head! We're the good guys!"_ The disembodied head in the pseudodragon's clutches nods at his draconic companion. _"This is Majenko, I'm Dj'hân and that big holy knight with the long poker over there is Edmond."_ The pseudodragon spares his tiny companion a sidelong glance before resuming his telepathic dialogue with Trinia. _We're to find you and escort you safely to the Citadel where you'll be safe until Vencarlo can sort out this dilemma in your favor._
[sblock=OOC]Pseudodragons are awesome! They also have Spell Resistance; though they don't seem able to share it with their companion as they were able to in earlier editions. I believe their ranks in Diplomacy is likewise a legacy from earlier editions. IIRC, they had some limited ability to influence others mentally via a spell-like ability such as _charm person_ or _suggestion_.


			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> but if those Hellknights move any closer I'll definitely call out a warning.



Don't do that! That will only alert them to the fact that there's something of possible interest to them up in the Shingles. As is they probably don't know Trinia is up there.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Could you make a Perception check for Brindom and let me know what i notice of the HellKnights. And if I notice enough that I believe they may cause trouble I will look for a way to distract them and or slow them down. [/sblock]

Trying hard to catch up Brindom gets all turned around, and stops to get his bearings.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2009)

"This is Vencarlo's glove..." says Trinia in uncertain tones. "And you don't look like Hellknights, or Sable Marines..." Almost as she says this, the shadow of a hippogriff-mounted marine sweeps overhead, and she flinches. "I didn't do it," she says.

By now, Edmond has arrived in the area. The last remaining imp, struggling in the swirl of icy air, now thoroughly rimed in frost, at last breaks free. With a rude gesture, it too vanishes from sight.

On the ground, Brindom spots Manachan on guard outside a nearby building. The Hellknight squadron seem to be occupied with stone-throwing citizens at the moment and don't seem to have time to pay attention to anything else. The street is becoming quite busy with Korvosans either hurrying away from the fracas, or hurrying to join in.

OOC: Some Diplomacy and Perception checks rolled. Below is a piccy of Trinia running away.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2009)

"I apologize for scaring you. There was no time to communicate properly and right now you are very sought after person. Can we talk somewhere out of sight? Like, not standing on the roofs?" 

"Dj'ahn can you get us back while avoiding Hellknights? Even if that means we go through sewers."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 25, 2009)

Dj'hân sticks his tongue out at the last imp as it disappears from sight. The pseudodragon continues to peer intently around the Shingles nervously however. In answer to Edmond's query, the guttersnipe simply grins. _"Oh sure. Easy peasy puddin'n'pie!"_[sblock=OOC]Dj'hân and Majenko will work together to guide the party along with Trinia along a safe route back to the Citadel while making good use of Dj'hân's intimate familiarity with the city's Shingles and back alley shortcuts [Knowledge (local) +7]. The pair will likely remain near rooftop level to keep an eye on the surrounding streets and alleyways (Dj'hân's Perception: +6, Majenko's Perception: +9) while relaying telepathic directions down to the rest of the party at street level. That way they can watch out for Sable Marine and Hellknight patrols and steer the party away from an untimely encounter with either group well ahead of time.

The first step is picking a safe route down out of the Shingles so as to regroup with the remaining party members while circumventing the nearby Hellknight altercation.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 25, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2009)

Trinia still seems uncertain but, faced with little choice, she agrees to come with you. Dj'hân steers a steady course through the Shingles, with Brindom and Manachan following from the ground. Having a small, mobile scout in the form of the Majenko and Dj'hân team makes it easy to avoid the Hellknights, and soon the two teams are reunited at ground level, on the edge of Midland.

A man appears in a wide-brimmed hat and a long trenchcoat, but suddenly doffs the hat and you see that it is Vencarlo Orisini.

"Well done, gentlemen," he says. "Now, we must get Ms. Sabor safe and sound to the Marshal."

"Vencarlo? It is you, I wasn't sure, even with the glove and everything!" says Trinia. "People are saying I killed the king! I didn't do it! Why are we going to the Marshal?"

Vencarlo smiles kindly. "I know you didn't," he says. "And the Marshal doesn't think so either. But we need to get you somewhere safe whilst this blows over." He sweeps the hat off and places it on Trinia's head, then removes his coat and hands it to her as well. "Best I could do in the short time," he says. "I suggest we split into two or three groups and meet back at the Citadel. Do you agree, gentlemen?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2009)

"I actualy don't. Dj'ahn can hide in my backpack as usual, Majenko can fly. Manachan and Brindol are not home here so they may bump into hellknights or accidentaly draw some attention to themselves. I think we'll be better of as a group, but I will accept group decision as usual. Or yours, lady."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2009)

"Best we stay together incase of trouble," Brindom says eyeing Vencarlo suspiciously[sp?]. "We wouldn't want anything to happen to the lady."

[sblock=ooc]Sense Moive or PF equivalent on Vencarlo. Brindom doesn't like that he couldn't go with us and then shows up. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2009)

Vencarlo gives a polite, but discreet bow (head only).

"Perhaps you are right," he says, looking around the streets. Although rumours of the rioting elsewhere in the city are passing between the traders and passers-by, all is otherwise quiet.

("A fight? Where?"; "...Hellknights have caught the assassin..."; "...the assassin has escaped from the Hellknights..."; "...the Hellknights couldn't find their arse with both hands in the dark..."; "...hope they don't come here..."; "...hope they come here, we'll give a good Korvosan beating..."; etc.)

"In which case, I suggest that the four of us larger folk gather around Ms. Sabor, who, for the moment, is a young man who is perhaps a bit worse for drink on his first visit to the big city. Dj'ahn can hide in Edmond's backpack, and the pseudodragon can keep watch from the air. We haven't far to go."

[SBLOCK=Brindom]
Although Vencarlo's actions may seem suspicious, the man appears friendly enough; there is nothing about his manner to suggest to Brindom that he is hiding something.

OOC: In other words, the Sense Motive was too low to be sure. You'll have to go with your own instincts.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] o.k. but Brindom is watching him  [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Although surprised by the man's sudden appearance, Dj'hân laughs and claps approvingly at Vencario's theatrical reveal. The guttersnipe shakes his disembodied head in the pseudodragon's clutches in answer to the suggestion that they separate. _"I'm sticking with Majenko in case more imps or something worse comes out o' the Shingles at im. We'll keep watch on you from up high."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2009)

*Manachan*

"Shall we be away, then? Lead on, sir."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2009)

"Imps?" says Vencarlo sharply. He looks troubled for a moment, then returns to his usual suave self. "Yes," he says to Manachan. "Let us wend our merry way."

You aren't far from Citadel Volshyenek, and manage to make it to the gates without incident. When you arrive, you narrowly avoid being mown down by a squad of guards leaving the Citadel in formation at a brisk jog. Inside, the frenetic activity continues but you are eventually admitted to the Marshal's office.

Marshal Kroft stands looking down on the courtyard through a large window. She turns when you enter and her frown turns into a brief smile.

"Welcome back, gentlemen. I apologise for the commotion, once again we seem to be engaged in stopping riots." She rolls her eyes. "Ms. Sabor, welcome to Citadel Volshyenek."

"I didn't do it!" says Trinia, automatically.

Kroft pauses and regards her carefully.

"No," she says finally. "Vencarlo doesn't think so, and I trust his judgement. However, it may still need to go to trial. I should tell you," she adds hastily, seeing Trinia blanch, "that you are not formally under arrest. I prefer to issue such orders on the basis of hard evidence. You are here to protect you from the actions of the Hellknights, and the mob, neither of which would give you the chance of a fair trial.

"I could keep you here, but I would be compelled to obey a direct order from the Queen should she learn of your whereabouts. We need to find somewhere else to hide you until this dies down."

"You know me, Cressida," says Vencarlo. "I've no love for the monarchy and I'd happily ignore an edict from that dozy tart that graces our Crimson Throne with her petulant backside. I'd be happy to shelter Trinia," he turns to Edmond. "Unless our friends have any other ideas?"

[SBLOCK=Brindom]
Brindom watches Vencarlo for any signs of shiftiness, but eithet the man is on the level or he is a better liar than Brindom can spot.

OOC: in other words, still no help from Sense Motive 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=Brindom]
> Brindom watches Vencarlo for any signs of shiftiness, but eithet the man is on the level or he is a better liar than Brindom can spot.
> 
> OOC: in other words, still no help from Sense Motive
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=ooc]Darn I need to raise that skill lol I know something may be up and Brindom has a queasy feeling but he can't place it YET! [/sblock]

Brindom (eyeing Vencarlo from the corner of the room) stands quietly waiting for the others to make suggestions before saying anything.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2009)

The tiny guttersnipe, seated once more on Edmond's shoulder, merely shrugs in agreement with Vencario. _"She's way too big to squeeze into my liripoop."_


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 30, 2009)

"My house is too open, what with all crafters and kids getting in and out. But I can organize few running boys between your place and mine, we're not far. That way we could be there in minutes in case trouble starts."

OOC: this assuming Vencarlo lives in or around his academy. 
OOC2: boys are still not folowers or cohorts so I assume I'd pay several of the urchins for such service. With greater service for some being let out of school for a day


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2009)

Kroft pulls at her lower lip.

"You both live up on Old Korvosa," she says, addressing Edmond and Vencarlo, "and I think, at the moment, it's too risky to try to smuggle Ms. Sabor all the way up there, straight into the riots. I suggest she stay here tonight, and we meet again in the morning. Hopefully things will be quieter, we can think again."

OOC: "She's way too big to squeeze into my liripoop." - Quote of the game!


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2009)

Dj'hân shrugs again and, taking the Marshal's last statement as a dismissal, turns, pulls open the flap on Edmond's backpack open and slides down into its darkened interior. From within the bag's depths the urchin's half of a discussion with his pseudodragon companion can be heard: _"Hm? Yeah. That's pretty much it. All in a day's work for special agents like us... Oh! Uhm; tomorrow I guess. No I'm not going to ask her now. I'll let you wear the crown until then, okay?"_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2009)

"We'll be back in the morning then."

Edmond almost salutes, but catches himself, nods to Vencarlo, offers short bow to Trinia and marches out of Marshall's office.

"Wow, that woman has some guts to run so over shingles. I'm glad we caught her without injury. Thank you, little ones, we couldn't do it without you. Now, are you for some imp hunting to pass the time before morning?"

After hearing the answer, he turns to Manachan and Brindol. "You did good today. Thank you for your help. I hope we'll do more together. Are you for some imp hunting?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2009)

Manachan answers his friend with a slightly ironic smile. "I find myself somewhat at loose ends until the morning, and today's outing so far has got me pleasantly warmed up. I am at your disposal!"


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 2, 2009)

The tiny dragon's saurian head swiftly snakes its way out of Edmond's backpack at the mention of hunting imps. After a moment he curls his long sinuous neck around to face the backpack opening. Dj'hân's bored sounding voice issues from the pack's darkened interior. _"Majenko is all for hunting imps, but says that you'd need some silver arrows or maybe some holy water if you're of a mind ta kill em; they're tough tricky buggers."_ His message delivered to all present, Majenko looks up and pulls the corners of his mouth back into a crocodile's grin.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Brindom walking quietly to the rear, looks back towards the Marshalls office. He shakes his head and tries to catch up with the others. "Umm.. sure whatever everyone is for count me in," he says. With a last glance at the door he hurriedly follows the others.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2009)

You spend most of the evening up in the Shingles, looking for imps, which also has the side effect of keeping you away from the clashes going on down below. As Dj'hân. Edmond and Majenko know, Korvosa'a imp population stems from attempts by Acadamae students to bind them as familiars. Their numbers are kept down by the city's pseudodragon population, the two tiny creatures sometimes fighting it out in pitched battles above the Shingles. The imp menace is probably overstated as the little devils could spread mayhem throughout the city if they chose, but don't seem to. 

Your hunt is unsuccessful, however. Majenko steers you to areas he remembers as imp haunts, but you find nothing, although you think at times that you hear sniggering and the fluttering of tiny leather wings. But a foe that can fly and turn invisible can pretty much choose when to fight, and the imps, if there are any, choose not to tonight.

Dawn comes with a spread of red-tinged cloud, and the lingering smell of burnt wood. You return to Citadel Volshyenek to find the courtyard full of tired and wounded Korvosan Guard. Kroft, however, seems fresh and alert, but when you enter her office you find she is not alone.

A tall, rail thin Shoanti man, old and wizened, stands in her office, leaning on staff made from a long thighbone of some creature, topped with the skull of a great cat. He wears a shirt decorated with countless tiny animal bones, with a fur pelt over the top of this. He turns towards you as you enter, and you see that his face bears tattoos or warpaint in the shape of a skull. His eyes are the milky whiteness of a blindman, but he acts as if he can see you.

"Ah, Gentlemen," says Kroft. "May I introduce Thousand Bones, Waykeeper of the Skoan-Quah, Clan of the Skull. Um.. please take a seat, there's been a complication. It would seem that in last nights troubles, some citizens took it upon themselves to attack a group of Shoanti. Unfortunately, one young man was killed."

Thousand Bones clears his throat and speaks, his deep voice strained with anger.

"The young man was named Gaekhen, and he was my grandson," he says. "My people have worked hard to understand yours, yet it seems each day we see new examples of how your people work just as hard to foster old hatreds. My grandson is dead, beaten to death by cowards in your city street. I do not blame you, yet still Gaekhen is dead, and my son and his kin are not so forgiving as I. They wish to return to the Skoan-Quah in the Cinderlands, to join with the Sklar-Quah and rally to war against Korvosa. This would be disastrous, for both our peoples. Amends must be made.

"Our ways are not as yours. If a body does not go whole to the fires of the gods, the smoke of a warrior’s spirit cannot rise to the Great Sky. If I could send Gaekhen’s body to the Great Sky with honour and dignity, his father and brothers would listen to me and stay their wrath. The talks of peace between my people and yours can continue. But he was not just murdered.
His body was taken from the scene of his death, sold by a peddler of corpses to a necromancer named Rolth, a criminal to both our people. I have spoken with the spirits, and they have revealed to me that Gaekhen’s body has been taken to a place below your boneyard, a place the spirits call the Dead Warrens.

"With this knowledge, I could surely lead a group of my finest warriors into your boneyard to retrieve Gaekhen’s body, but this would be seen as an act of aggression by your people. No, it falls to you to make amends for what has been done. You must bring me Gaekhen’s body, lest we be forced to recover him ourselves. And although it pains my heart to say it, we will not be gentle if it comes to this."

Thousand Bones nods curtly to Kroft and leaves the room.

"I apologize for the abrupt nature of that," says Kroft, "But I basically agree with his assessment. We need this sorting out straight away. Ms. Sabor will have to wait. Oh, but that reminds me." She hands a sheet of paper to Edmond. "Take this chit to my deputy, it authorises the payment of 1000 gold sails for sorting out that business with Ms. Sabor. There's another 1000 for you if you bring back this Shoanti's body."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2009)

Manachan turns to the other four. "My friends, this is a wrong that must be righted, and it seems time is of the essence. I suggest we prepare as quickly as we can for an expedition into these Warrens."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Though excited about another mission Brindom is hesitate maybe even scared a little,(that blind boneman sure was intimidating). Giving himself a shake he looks to the group.

 "I'm all for helping, truly it is what I have wanted, but does anyone know anything about these Dead Warrens?" he asks.

[sblock=ooc] I don't want to slow the game down but Brindom would have asked to see Ms. Sabor (she was cute after all  ) but we need not play that out he just wants to make sure she is ok, thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2009)

Intimidated by the imposing size of the Citadel, the frightful appearance of the Shoanti man and the mention of a necromancer and the Dead Warrens, Dj'hân chooses to remain within the comforting confines of Edmond's backpack. It's only once Thousand Bones finally leaves the room that the tiny urchin dares to poke his brow and nose above the brim of the bag. His big bright blue eyes peer around nervously.

Drawn by Kroft's mention of gold, Majenko's disembodied saurian head sprouts from beneath the guttersnipe's liripoop; seeming for all the world as if the halfling child has sprouted a dragon's head from the middle of his forehead. The Dead Warrens momentarily forgotten, Dj'hân rolls his eyes at the pseudodragon's antics. _"See? I told you we'd get paid today..."_

[sblock=OOC]What might Dj'hân know about the Boneyard, the Dead Warrens or this necromancer named Rolt? Knowledge (history) +6, Knowledge (local) +7.

Also, did we receive any experience points for safely fetching and escorting Trinia?

Concerning the division of the reward; is there any interest in granting Majenko an equal share or, as Dj'hân's henchman, would it be preferable to have him split his share with the pseudodragon? I'm fine with either honestly, I'd just like to know what the consensus is.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2009)

[SBLOCk=Experience]
Thanks for reminding me, Ambrus. You get 300 XP each.
[/SBLOCK]

"The Dead Warrens is the name given to the network of tunnels underneath Grey District," says Kroft. "Some tunnelled by ghouls and other monsters, some old crypts and Shoanti burial chambers. The priests of Pharasma occassionally clean out undead infestations, but there are countless tunnels in the area and I don't think they've found them all. Thousand Bones found the man who sold Gaekhen's body, a simpleton name of Elkaris. He said he left the body in the Potter's Ward part of Grey District, beside a mausoleum on the southern edge, marked by a headless gargoyle statue bearing a sword."

OOC: With perhaps the exception of Manachan, you all know that Grey District is the city's burial ground, the "boneyard" mentioned by Thousand Bones.

[sblock=Dj'hân]
You know about as much of the Dead Warrens as Kroft has just said. You hav heard the name of Rolth mentioned in conjunction with many disappearances in the city over the past few years, correctly or not you don't know. He is said to have been kicked out the Acadamae for unnatural practices with dead bodies and now sells his service making animated dead for those willing to pay for it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2009)

Local knowledge (1d20+7=10)
Edmond doesn't know anything special about this place. He knows death, but rarely were his companions burried with proper ceremony.

"Let's hurry then. It would be mightily improper if we have to chop up Shoanty's body again! We can take some holy water on the way."

Edmond seems animated by the prospect of combat, irritated by his lack of success against imps and small sparks occasionaly burst around hands holding Deathwail as he looses control of his temper.

OOC: do we level before or after this? I'd say before because of the night's rest, but just checking...


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 5, 2009)

Listening to the casual tones in which the horrors of the Dead Warrens are being discussed, Dj'hân's cherubic face slowly drains of color as an expression of abject terror takes hold. The urchin quickly turns big frightened eyes around as if looking for a shred of sanity amongst the group of mad gibbering grownups. _"Ya... Ya all mean ta go down there? B-b-but that's where the B-B-Bone-Setter and his dancing dead... crack open yer bones and suck out tha marrow. It-it aint nothing like goin up inta tha Shingles ta fetch some scaredy girl. The Bone-setter will take our souls, sell im ta Hell and make our bones dance just like this Gaekhen's."_ Edmond can feel the frightened boy's trembling through his backpack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2009)

The golden haired monk looks on his new acquaintance with fond amusement. "We'll do our best to protect you from such a fate, my friend, but I think this must be done. On the other hand, give your performance on the shingles earlier you may be the one protecting me!"


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2009)

The apprehensive halfling studies the golden haired aasimar as if trying to decide whether his flippant attitude is borne out of confidence or madness. _"Y-you really aren't scared of the Bone-Setter or the dancing dead?"_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

"Erastil shall help protect us from the dead, my friends," Brindom says with a new convidence. He raises the holy symbol from the chain around his neck and smiles.

 "Finally a quest for me to truly contribute to," he says almost laughing.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2009)

"You're forgetting few things, Dj'ahn.For one, we are capable group, I will protect you like before. Second, you're no longer helpless child, but queen's agent. And finaly, we have spirit of Zelara watching over us. You wouldn't want HER to be the victim of this necromancer, would you, little bear?"


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2009)

Dj'hân swallows loudly and looks dubiously from grownup to grownup. It's Edmond's reference to Zalara that finally makes the tiny child set his jaw and nod determinedly. _Gotta be like the bear..._ _"O-okay... I'll go too. For Zalara."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2009)

Feeling more competent than before, you set out for Grey District and the broken gargoyle in Potter's Ward. Grey has long been the cities burial ground, used even by the Shoanti that inhabited the island before the settlers from Cheliax drove them out*. Potter's Ward is the forgotten corner, an overgrown expanse of pauper's graves, mass burial mounds and crumbling mausoleums. Here, the poor and homeless find their final rest, and few people come here for those who end up in Potter's Ward leave few behind who would mourn them.

The air is still, and the low grey clouds that have come in off the sea do little to improve matters. It doesn't take you long to find the area mentioned by Kroft. Beside the broken gargoyle, an old mausoleum, long since forgotten by whatever family once owned it. The stone door is broken open, and tracks litter the soft ground in front of it.

*That's right, folks, it's a gen-u-ine Injun Burial Ground!


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 7, 2009)

The tiny urchin does his best to still his trembling while presenting a brave face to the three men. Dj'hân pulls the red liripoop from his small disheveled head and whispers eerily into its depths. _"Weeee're heeere..."_ In response, Majenko's saurian head snakes its way above the brim of the cap and peers around the Boneyard curiously.

Nestling the pseudodragon's disembodied head close to his tiny chest, Dj'hân peers into the mausoleum's entryway. _"So, you want Majenko and me to go in and look around a bit? Believe me, we'll be real quiet like."_ As if to demonstrate the pseudodragon lowers the crest of his head so that only his tiny eyes and horns are protruding out of Dj'hân's cupped hands.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2009)

"We'll be right behind you. Be careful. Just ot be sure, you DO NOT have to go. We can go all together."

OOC: is there a temple on the graveyard? Can Brindom get us some holy water and/or similar items?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2009)

"I should maybe go in second," Brindom says taking his holy symbol off his neck and wrapping the throng around his left hand. The symbol then rests on the back of his hand as he grips his long bow and nocks an arrow. "Think I'll need some light though." 


[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 5/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2009)

Holding onto Majenko's head, the urchin clambers up out of Edmond's backpack and deftly jumps down to alight softly on the ground. A warm breeze gently ruffles loose clothing and hair as Dj'hân brushes past the legs of his towering companions on his way to the open door. On the threshold, he turns back for a last look and a few whispered words. _"Just stay here and keep quiet fer a bit. We'll be back soon."_ _Gotta be brave, like the bear. _With that the urchin cautiously enters.

[sblock=Dr Simon]I don't know how much light there is inside, but I figure there's likely enough for Dj'hân's low-light vision to function. He intends to move slowly and stealthily, searching ahead of him for possible traps or concealed passageways as he goes. He's also depending in part on Majenko's darkvision and blindsense and some timely telepathic instructions/warnings/observations about anything he notices along the way.[/sblock]
*
Edit: Hey! My four thousandth post! Huzzah!*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2009)

Manachan peers through the door after his tiny friend and whispers, "Don't go too far . . . we want to be able to get to you if you need help."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Behind the broken doorway, steps lead underground, and Dj'hân creeps down them stealthily. At the bottom of the stairs, just dimly lit enough for the little guttersnipe to see, is a massive square room. Dj'hân can just about make out the far wall, about 60 ft. away. Four carved pillars rise from the centre of the room, supporting a domed ceiling overhead.

The room is filled with bones. Skeletons embedded in the plaster of the walls, some having dropped to the ground where the lime has decayed. Stacks of bones of individuals types lay around the walls and are used to decorate the pillars. To the left and right, steps lead down to pits, filled with even more bones. This must be one of the old ossuaries, abandoned since the construction of the Cathedral of Pharasma on the edge of Grey District.

Dj'hân can just make out, on the far wall opposite the stairs, a small tunnel has been dug out of the wall. Then Majenko hisses a warning and Dj'hân sees movement out of the corner of his eye. In the bones pits to either side, something stirs...

OOC: Map will follow at some point. I've just upgraded my computer and haven't loaded PSP yet.
[/sblock]

OOC: There is a Cathedral of Pharasma on the edge of Grey District, you can have picked up some holy water on your way past, if you like. Otherwise, bar Abadar and Asmodeus, all other faiths are served by the Pantheon (except, of course, the really nasty ones like Lamashtu and Rovagug).


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân doesn't wait to see what manner of horrors might crawl out of the pits of bones; he turns and, in a panic, virtually flies up the stairs as fast as his little legs will carry him.

OOC: I'm assuming that Dj'hân won't have any trouble escaping since initiative hasn't even been established yet. Correct me if I'm wrong. Also, Dj'hân is actually flying up the stairs, even if he's not yet aware of it. 

Might I know how many... things... were stirring in the pits? With his blindsense Majenko should be aware of the number and approximate location of hidden or concealed creatures in the room. Also knowledge (religion) check may be in order to try and identify the creatures in the room.

BTW, how high is the ceiling of the chamber?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Yes, no need to roll initiative yet.

Between Dj'hân and Majenko they reckon 6 human(oid) skeletons in the right-hand pit (as you look from the stairs) and one large skeleton (msot likely an owlbear) in the left-hand pit. There may have been others buried beneath the bones but you didn't notice (and blindsight would be no help).

The ceiling of the room is roughly 20 ft. high at the highest point of the dome.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2009)

All is quiet for the few brief minutes after the urchin enters the mausoleum. Then, suddenly, Dj'hân bursts out of the crypt door and flies straight into Edmond's chest. White faced and seemingly unhurt by the collision with the holy knight, the boy stammers as he struggles to recount what he witnessed. _"The d-d-d-dancing d-d-dead! Bones! L-lots of bones! E-everywhere! Moving!!!"_

Struggling in Dj'hân's hands, the pseudodragon turns his disembodied head to focus on the urchin. Sparing a glance at his saurian companion, the urchin swallows loudly, nods silently, takes a few deep breaths and tries again. _"A-a staircase in the mausoleum leads down a long flight of steps to a big ol' abandoned Pharasman ossuary..."_ The urchin stretches his tiny arms as wide as they'll go for added emphasis. _"It's about twenty paces square with a high vaulted ceiling with four big columns. The walls and columns are all covered in bones! The floor is littered with em too! There are these two wide pits with stairs to either side piled high with even more bones. That's where the dancing dead are; in the pits. The one on the right had a half-dozen or so skeletons as big as you guys while the one on the left had a giant skeleton getting up; like an owlbear or something!"_ This time the urchin traces a wide arc over his head with his hands to emphasize the giant's skeleton's towering height. _"We didn't see anybody else in the room, but it looks like there's a dug out tunnel leading out at the far end."_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2009)

"Very well, good work. Brindol, would you take the point? I'll cover you with my weapon and Manachan can overrun us both if needed. Dj'ahn, hold tight it might get rough if you just sit on the backpack. If your power doesn't destroy big one, I'll take it. The rest of you focus on the rest of them."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2009)

"I will do what I can but it sure sounds like a lot of them." Brindom says putting away his bow and arrow. "But my bow won't do me any good against a bunch of bones," he says unhooking his shield and looking about for something to use as a club.

Finding the discarded handle of a shovel he picks it up and gives it a few test swings. "I will go in first and use the shield to help protect both of us stay close behind me, I do have some powers that can help." Brindom starts for the steps. "Pretty dark in there anyone have a litte light?" he asks with a small grin.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry Brindom doesn't affect undead with his channel energy only the living.EDIT:CHANGED AFTER RULING And a club is still free in the equipment section. 
Plan on walking down the steps in total defense (that still in PF?) and cast Bless round 1 of any combat. [/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 5/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2009)

Dj'hân takes on an air somewhat more reminiscent of his typical boyish enthusiasm._ "Why don't we just stay in the stairs and let em come up at us one at a time? I can hit em all with blasts of southern wind; dry em out till they crumble inta dust while you big guys bash em down in front."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2009)

OOC:

Map attached of the room how Dj'hân saw it. 1-6 are the human (oid) skeletons, 7 is the owlbear. They may have moved since then....


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Leading the way, shield and cudgel in hand, Brindom whispers a prayer to Erastil. "Bless me and my friends in this trial of courage." At the base of the steps Brindom let's the prayer washover him and his friends.

[sblock=casting] Cast Bless duration one min/lvl adds +1 to attack and saves vs. fear making sure to catch everyone[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2009)

Grinning up at Brindom, Dj'hân reaches into his liripoop past Majenko's head as the towering cleric begins hunting around for a makeshift club. In defiance of the cap's tiny size, the urchin carefully withdraws a tapered piece of hardwood as long as he is tall. Holding it up over his head, the boy offers up a cherubic smile and the human-sized club to Brindom. _"Here. I figured this might come in handy."_

Next he reaches into his cap and withdraws a clenched fist. Smiling impishly, the guttersnipe opens his hand to release a bright point of light that spirals up to circle lazily around Dj'hân's apple-sized head like some sort of loyal will-o-wisp. The boy stretches his tiny arms out to either side in a theatrical flourish. _"Tadaa! It's my Dj'hân-o-lantern! I had my friend ol' Jeremiah magic it for me."_

OOC: Being tiny, Dj'hân can occupy another character's square. He'd like to be in the front rank and so will remain in Edmond's space just behind him as they go down the stairs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2009)

Manachan strides patiently along behind his peers, content to make his way into the combat as the opportunity arises.

As soon as space to move opens up he will move to engage.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2009)

*Into the Dead Warrens*

The three men now see what Dj'hân discovered - the stairs descend to a wide room with a domed ceiling, 20 ft. overhead, supported on four columns. The walls and the pillars are all decorated in bones set into plaster. In a few places where the plaster has given way to age, they are scattered and broken on the floor.

To either side, steps lead down into pits full of bones. On the opposite wall, a tunnel has been roughly dug leading out of the room.

The skeletons have moved, and are standing in a cluster at the base of the stairs. As you approach they suddenly lift up their skulls and clatter into activity again, turning empty eye sockets towards the group and heft rusty scimitars. Blocking the base of the stairs is the large skeleton of an owlbear that raises its claws and clacks its beak menacingly as you approach.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative order:

Manachan
Dj'hân
Brindom
Humanoid Skeletons
Owlbear Skeleton
Edmond

Note, I've put you at the base of the stairs on the map, you don't need to be quite so close if you don't want.
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Dj'hân knows that skeletons are not affected by cold, are best fought using bludgeoning weapons and that they are mindless and not usually affected by tricks or mind-control magic. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2009)

*Manachan*

Suddenly realizing that using his crossbow would allow him to attack even though he's unable to physically reach the skeletons, Manachan pulls out his weapon and begins laboriously cranking.

[sblock=OOC] I knew there was a reason I took a distance weapon! Full round action to load it up, but he wasn't going to be doing anything this round anyway from the back . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2009)

OOC: I suggest we position ourselves at the point of first sight (at the top of the stairs?) instead of melee at the bottom. We create choke point and can use Turn Undead and Edmond's reach.

EDIT: I hate being last, cannot plan anything. In general: if big skeleton still stands after Dj'ahn and Brindom, Edmond blasts him with guissarme shocking grasp. Power attacking if there is flank, AoO or other advantage...at range, Disrupt Undead


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 14, 2009)

Edit: Oops. Neurotic ninja'd me.

Dj'hân comes to an abrupt stop once the light of his circling will-o-wisp illuminates the giant animated skeleton further down the stairs. His breathing becomes fast and his tiny shoulders tremble lightly as the nightmarish monster clacks its beak at them hungrily. _"W-w-we s-should s-stay here..."_

Then the boy's face suddenly lights up with an impish smile. _"T-they aint got no brains in their empty heads! If they're stayin down there maybe its cause they was told to stay and guard the room, but not the stairs. They might just stand there and let us blast them inta dust from here if we don't get any closer."_

Focusing intently on the dancing dead at the bottom of the stairs, the urchin somehow causes the still air of the crypt to stir. Suddenly loose clothing, dust and cobwebs in the stairwell rustle violently as a desiccating whirlwind forms around Dj'hân and gusts down to envelop the skeletal monsters below. The urchin then begins backpedaling up the stairs to wait and see if any reprisals from the monsters below are forthcoming.

[sblock=OOC]Dj'hân called a stop 15-ft. from the bottom; just out of the owlbear's expected reach. He's producing a 30-ft line of fire (2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half) which should be able to envelop the owlbear and skeletons 2 and 6 I believe. He'll then move back in case the skeletons advance. If the skeletons stay put, then we might as well do the same and destroy them all systematically with ranged attacks; Dj'hân will simply repeat the above action every round until all the skeletons are dust. If they do advance up the stairs, then we can simply fight while retreating to stay out of the skeletons' reach.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Brindom holds his Holy Symbol high. His courage bolstered by the needs of his friends for him to do his best.

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 41/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
Club attack: +1 to hit, 1d6 dmg, critx2, range 10'
[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 5/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2009)

Dj'hân's sirrocco swirls down the stairs, echoing with a hollow roar. The owlbear skeleton and one of the human skeletons duck to one side as it passes through their ribs, scorching bones en route. The other human skeleton caught in the path is blasted apart into cindered shards of bone.

The skeletons press their assault, pushing up the stairs in response to this attack, their idiot brains failing to register that they have created their own bottleneck. 

The owlbear skeleton leads, its bulk holding back its comrades. It swings a claw at Brindom that slams against his armour with a reverberating clang. Brindom is unharmed but the force of the blow staggers him against Edmond, who subsequently misses his counterstrike with Deathwail (lightning crackling along the blade).

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan cranking crossbow.

Dj'hân's cone of fire causes 9 damage. Owlbear and Skeleton #2 make their saves (taking 4 damage each). Skeleton #6 fails and is destroyed. 

I had no definite action from Brindom for this round.

Skeletons move up stair, owlbear in front. Claw attack on Brindom, that misses.

Edmond glaive attack (channeling shocking grasp), attack roll 1+7+1 (bless) = 9, miss. The shocking grasp effect remains, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Sorry my actions are confusing me too. If the bless has not been cast as I would have waited till I saw the skeletons, then first round cast bless. After that I'm going to try and Channel energy(harm undead) that could go off next. We could say Brindom froze this round as this is his first combat vs. monsters. Not that Lamm wasn't a monster.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2009)

Finally finished cranking his crossbow, Manachan draws a careful bead on the Owlbear skeleton and lets fly a bolt.

[sblock=OOC]He'll take the -4 TH for firing into combat (if necessary - with the owlbear's size it may not be).[/sblock]

[sblock=Dang It!]Not used to playing caster - could have used Heavenly Fire! Oh, well . . . next time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (7/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 15, 2009)

Having scurried 10-ft back up the stairs, Dj'hân turns and reaches out to take hold of the swirling air within the crypt. Once more a turbulent dust devil rises up and swirls around the tiny urchin. Unleashed, the desiccating sirocco blows harmlessly over and around his companions before slamming violently into the dancing dead crowded in the lower stairwell.

[sblock=OOC]Another 30-ft line of fire (2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half); aimed to catch as many skeletons standing single-file as is possible; including #2 if feasible.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2009)

OOC: skeletons may not be evil, mindless = neutral
OOC: IC down again, if you don't see rolls, roll for me. +9; 2d4+6; 3d6 lightning

Cursing under his breath, Edmond shouts "Irori!" and swings _Deathwail_ upwards.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2009)

Manachan fires his crossbow between Brindom and Edmond. The bolt strikes the owlbear skeleton but careens off the bone, doing minimal damage.

Dj'hân 's blast of super-heated air proves much more effective. Catching all of the skeletons in front of the stairwell, three of them explode into dust. The owlbear again dodges the brunt of the blast, despite being in front. Of the four human skeletons in the path, only one remains, slightly blackened. Brindom calls down the power of Erastil and blasts it away.

The owlbear skeleton unleashes a flurry of attacks against Brindom; the cleric catches one claw on his shield but the owlbear swings the other into his exposed flank. It follows up with a bite from its beak, but Brindom is again saved by his armour.

Edmond hooks Deathwail up through the creature, smashing ribs and jolting the creature with lightning. It looks pretty beaten up, and bits are hanging off loosely, but the owlbear skeleton keeps pressing the attack. The one remaining human skeleton rushes up the stairs behind it, jawbone clicking.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Makes a change to have a bit of good solid ass-kicking!

Manachan, crossbow attack 14+0=14, hits owlbear for 7 damage, minus DR.
Dj'hân fire damage 2d6=7. Area effect manages to catch owlbear plus skeletons 1,2,3 and 5. Owlbear, 2 and 5 make saves but 2 is already damaged. 1,2 and 3 go down.
Brindom channels energy 2d6=7. Area affects owlbear and #5. OB saves, #5 destroyed.
Owlbear claw/claw/bite attack on Brindom. One claw hits for 10 damage.
Edmond guisarme attack on OB. 11+9=20, 2d4+6=13 damage (minus DR) plus 3d6 = 8 electricity damage.

Owlbear and #4 remain. Postions pretty much as above map.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 15, 2009)

Bolstered by his success, Dj'hân giggles delightedly as he continues his tempestuous assault. The powerful downdraft of warm air grows steady and unrelenting as it ruffles the hair and clothing of the three men in the stairwell while simultaneously drying and crumbling the yellowed bones of the undead horrors.

[sblock=OOC]Repeating Dj'hân's previous attack so as to engulf the two remaining skeletons.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2009)

"Arghhh! You stupid..." Brindom starts to say, but the owlbear looks ready to attack again. So gritting his teeth he concentrates on blocking the huge skeleton's assault with his shield.

[sblock=actions]  Total Defense   and I'll copy/paste it in for you:

*Total Defense*

You can defend yourself as a standard action. You get a +4 dodge bonus to your AC for 1 round. Your AC improves at the start of this action. You can't combine total defense with fighting defensively or with the benefit of the Combat Expertise feat. You can't make attacks of opportunity while using total defense.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 31/41
AC: 24 T: 17 FF: 17
Club attack: +1 to hit, 1d6 dmg, critx2, range 10'
[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2009)

Manachan grasps his spent crossbow in one hand and throws out the other. A beam of coruscating golden light shoots forth at the owlbear skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]_Heavenly Fire_ at owlbear skeleton (Bloodline Power details in Stat Block).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2009)

The owlbear skeleton glows in the light of Manachan's fire, and there is the faint sound of a heavenly choir. Then the thing falls apart into a pile of bones. Its skull bounces down the stairs. 

Dj'hân's surge of air blows away the final skeleton and then all is silent except for the _pink_ing sound of slowly cooling bones.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan ranged touch 15+3=18, hit. 1d6+3 damage = 9. OB skeleton is down.

Dj'hân fire damage 2d6=9, skeleton fails Ref save and is destroyed.

XP = 360 each.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 16, 2009)

Giddy at their success, Dj'hân skips lightly back down the stairs; his childish giggling echoing off of the stone walls of the vacant crypt. The urchin takes a hold of Edmond's pant leg and, eyes wide with delight, begins yammering on excitedly. _"D'ja see? D'ja see? I blew the dancing dead away! Their bones just flew right apart! That was amazing! Can we do it again? Can we?"_

A mild horn butt to his chest from the pseudodragon's head in his hands seems to cut the boy's rambling short. Seeing the blood welling up through the gash in Brindon's side, Dj'hân grows still as his face blanches. _"Oh! Oh! You're hurt. Hold on..."_ The urchin is about to reach into his liripoop when the saurian head disapears and reemerges from the hat while proffering a long slim stick for Dh'jân to take. _"Ah! Thanks Majenko."_ Taking the wand, which is nearly as tall as he is, Dj'hân moves so as to prod Brindon in the calf with it.

OOC: Fun combat. Kudos! Attempting a Use Magic Device skill check to activate the wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2009)

"Easy little one. This is just first step, entrance guardians. Later we'll face true master of this foul place. But you are right, good job all around."

OOC: question: is it possible to cast and 'hold' spell such as Disrupt unded or is it limited just to touch spells?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

"Thanks Edmond," Brindom grits his teeth saying. "You think there will be something tougher down the tunnel?"  He watches Dj'hân dubiously as the little man tries to figure out which end of the wand is up.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2009)

OOC: 6 points healed to Brindom.

Neurotic: I don't think so, but I'll see what it's like in Pathfinder.

Further edit: No, only with a touch spell, not a ray. The difference being, with a touch spell you charge up your hand with some sort of effect which is discharged when you use the touch. With a ray, the effect is fired from your hand when you cast the spell. It's not 100% clear, but my interpretation is that a "touch" spell referes to one with a _range_ of touch, not one that requires a touch attack (thus excluding ranged touch attack.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC: touch spell]Yes, it would be too good to have readied action (and effectively quickened spell) at will 

tactics: would reach enable Edmond to strike with attack of opportunity an enemy that approaches Brindom if he is directly behind (with reach weapon I believe you can fight from behind shield wall at -4? I'm not sure if it's allowed in PF rules...) - Edmond would essentialy be right behind Brindom who can then use total defense and turning attempts while Edmond strikes the enemies in initial contact.
[/sblock]

Seeing Brindom healed Edmond readies Deathwail and motions to Dj'ahn to scout the room.
"Let's go. Dj'ahn, if you please."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Found a specific ruling on ranged touch spells:

Ranged Touch Spells in Combat: Some spells allow you to make a ranged touch attack as part of the casting of the spell. These attacks are made as part of the spell and do not require a separate action. Ranged touch attacks provoke an attack of opportunity, even if the spell that causes the attacks was cast defensively. *Unless otherwise noted, ranged touch attacks cannot be held until a later turn*.

On the shield wall tactics, I don't see any suggestion of an attack penalty for doing so. Brindom will count as "soft cover" for Edmond (+4 AC but no effect on Reflex saves) but no mention of penalties. Maybe you are thinking of using a tower shield in hoplite style?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure where that came from. It's even better then. Edmond goes behind Brindom who is on total defense. Edmond gains +4 also and can attack anyone coming into melee with Brindom with tripping or channeling attack of opportunity. If it remains standing we can proceed with melee 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 19, 2009)

The urchin offers the towering Brindon a proud grin following his healing handiwork. Returning the wand to the interior recesses of his magical liripoop, Dj'hân offers Edmond a stiff backed salute before turning and picking his way carefully down the bone strewn stairs. With his pseudodragon companion's head cupped delicately in his hands, the guttersnipe tentatively enters the huge ossuary. Swallowing loudly, he cautiously moves across the floor pausing every few steps to scan the ground ahead.
[sblock=OOC]Both Dj'hân and Majenko are searching the room for visible traps or obstacles as they move slowly towards the tunnel near the rear of the chamber. Half-way through the room, while hiding behind a column, Dh'jân will catch and cup his Ioun stone in a hand so as to all but block the light it emits. He'll then try to approach the tunnel mouth stealthily to study the path ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân sees no obvious traps or obstacles as he crosses the floor of the ossuary. Hiding the 'Dj'hân-o-lantern', he looks down the tunnel leading out of the room. Almost immediately, the tunnel forks, and from both branches there comes a soft blue glowing light. Down the right hand tunnel, Dj'hân can hear voices speaking a language he doesn't understand. There are scraping and bumping noises, like something heavy being moved. From the left hand tunnel (which is slightly wider), he hears noises like some kind of craftwork being done - squeaks of rustly metal, taps, clinks and other quieter sounds than the opposite tunnel.

It is slightly warm and moist in the tunnels, and the smell of mud, sweat and rotting meat are all quite strong.

OOC: The blue lighting reminds Dj'hân of stories that he has heard over the years associated with strange disappearances. People who have vanished sometimes reappear after days, weeks, months or even years, with vague confused memories of strange tortures and experimentations conducted by small wide-eyed creatures under an ever-present pale-blue light.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Dj'hân will stealthily inch his way over to the fork to peek along both tunnels. He'll carefully move along each tunnel a little ways (only if it's necessary) so that he and Majenko can glimpse the activity going on at the end of each branch.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
The tunnel to the left leads into a dug chamber full of tables. Along the opposite wall, near the entrance, is a stack of cages with... something flapping inside. About the same size as Dj'hân or Majenko. A lone figure is busy in this room, working on something on top of the table. It is a small, blue-skinned humanoid with three toes on each of its bare feet. It stands on a box to reach the table, its back turned to the entrance, muttering to itself.

Down the other branch, two more of these humanoids are pushing a table towards the entrance. Swords and crossbows hang at their hips.

OOC: From their appearance, these creatures must be derro. Dj'hân has never seen one before, but they are often blamed for mysterious abductions and animal mutilations. Little else is known about these elusive beings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]Would any of Dj'hân's various knowledge skills offer up more information about the derro? Do both chambers appear to be dead ends then?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]
The derro are really an unknown quantity - nobody apart from the derro knows anything about them, so all that can be known, even with supernaturally-enhanced knowledge skills, I've already told you.

There is an exit on the opposite side of the left-hand chamber, but you can't see any from the right. Not that you can see the entirety of either side from the door...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]After a brief silent exchange with Majenko, Dj'hân turns and cautiously pads away from the odd creatures to exit the tunnel back into the ossuary room.[/sblock]
After being left in the dark staircase for few uneventful minutes, the three warriors can distinguish a very faint light emerging out of the darkness of the ossuary room. Arriving at the base of the stairs, the tiny urchin relaxes his grip on his glowing bauble somewhat; giving the quintet a bit more light to see by. Dj'hân raises a forefinger to his lips before offering his report to the three men in subdued whispers. _"The tunnel branches to the left and right after a few yards in. The left side open up into a workroom with worktables, small cages, and at least one other way out at the far end. There's this queer little old man with pale blue skin, white hair, large milky eyes and three toes on each foot doing some work in there. I think he's a derro; the snatchers below. People in the Shingles talk about how they snatch people or animals at night, drag em off and torture em..."_ The urchin shudders in fright. _"There are two others, both with swords and crossbows, in the other tunnel; they're moving a table around so I couldn't see what was past em."_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 21, 2009)

Whispering:
"Let's try it this way: Manachan, you go silently behind the lone one and beat him into submission. The rest of us will follow and engage those armed two on the right. Hopefuly, this will go quickly and silently. On the right, I'll open with _color spray_ trying to drop them immediately. Maybe Majenko could go with Manachan so we don't loose communication and as backup. What say you? Oh, I forgot, I can provide light for all of us once we start."

OOC: dancing lights as four globes once manachan gets into position


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2009)

Manachan acknowledges his friend's plan with a nod, gestures to Dj'hân and Majenko and moves into position for attack without verbal reply. His keen vision pierces the gloom easily as he retraces the steps of their tiny companion.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 21, 2009)

OOC: As you move to the junction you see that this plan will mean that Manachan will be out of sight of the others. Do you still want to go ahead with it?

Map attached. When describing it to Ambrus, I used left and right from viewers perspective, not as they appear on the map.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 21, 2009)

OOC: that's why Majenko should go with him. With telepathic comm we could know immediately if there are problems...

OOC: I understand I'm rushing it a little, feel free to ignore all actions until HolyMan chimes in.

As Manachan charges, Edmond focuses and four globes of light spring into being two following the monk and two lighting the way for the group. He moves toward the guards enveloping them in clashing colors.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2009)

OOC: Can Manachan get a line of fire with his crossbow before closing? If so, he'll try to catch the Derro flatfooted with a crossbow bolt, then drop the crossbow and close to melee.



Mowgli said:


> . . . His keen vision pierces the gloom easily . . .






Neurotic said:


> . . . four globes of light spring into being two following the monk . . .




OOC: Manachan sees perfectly well in the dark, and being followed by two globes of light will somewhat spoil the effect of his attempt to sneak up on the critter. Feel free to hog all four globes of light for yourselves.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 21, 2009)

Edit: Whoa. Backtracking a bit.

The saurian head cupped in Dj'hân's hands rises out of the liripoop atop a long sinuous neck before the hat disgorges the rest of the pseudodragon's body out onto the stone stairs. Straightening up, the dragon and the urchin regard each other intently for a few moments before turning back to the three grownups. As is becoming their habit, Dj'hân speaks for both of them. _"Me and Majenko think that the lone derro is the one we should be worrying about. He thinks he has a better chance of sneaking up, stinging and putting the crafty derro to sleep quiet like."_

The pseudodragon folds his wings tight and arcs his long sinuous tail up into the air to display its barbed tip for all to see. Simultaneously, Majenko's scales dull in color and luster until they adopt the mottled texture of the stone floor upon which he stands. The reptile's thoughts cross Manachan's mind _"No offense."_

Dj'hân continues. _"How about we lead the three of you to the tunnel mouth and Majenko will sneak up behind the lone derro and sting him. We'll all be close by if if don't work; we can rush off in both directions to knock out the lot of em as quick as we can if need be. If Majenko does it though then he'll come back to us and we'll go after the other two all together."_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2009)

Taking up the rear guard with a slight limp, Brindom tries to follow the conversation but keeping his attantion on rear guard doesn't help. When Edmond looks ohim for an ideal he whispers. "I'll follow your lead I know you won't stir us wrong." Keeping his cudgel tucked in his belt he draws his sword for what maybe close quarters combat.

[sblock=ooc] I think whatever we do we do in pairs nobody should be off alone. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 21, 2009)

"Good suggestion Dj'ahn, Majenko, I didn't know you can do that. Very well, we wait the result of Majenko's stab. Manachan, be ready to race there and help him. We'll stand ready to assist."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 22, 2009)

Dj'han replaces his liripoop upon his disheveled head and nods up at Edmond. _"It's Majenko's idea."_ The pseudodragon draws the corners of its maw back into a crocodile's smile.

Making use of his darkvision and natural camouflage abilties, the tiny wyrm pads off ahead of the group into the darkness of the ossuary room. Cupping his magical 'Dj'hân-o-lantern' in his tiny hands, the urchin waits a few moments until he looses sight of the pseudodragon before holding a finger up to lips and motioning for the three larger men to follow quietly behind. The guttersnipe keeps a firm grip on the lantern, allowing only enough light to slip between his fingers so that the four of them can negotiate the room without tripping and falling. Dj'hân stays a few paces ahead of the others, carefully steering the group around lost bones or loose flagstones that might crunch or shift noisily when stepped upon. The urchin likewise points out any raised flagstones or protrusions that might cause one of the men to trip and fall. Moving tentatively into the rough-hewn tunnel, Dj'hân leads the group all the way to the fork and motions for Brindom and Edmond to remain there while he and Manachan continue up along the left-hand tunnel a few more paces to the bend around which they might spy the goings on in the workroom from a safe vantage point.

Moving stealthily ahead of the others, Majenko makes his way through the ossuary room, into the tunnel and cautiously along the left hand passage toward the workroom. The wily dragon takes cover behind jutting protrusions along the rough hewn walls as he advances. He lies in wait outside the workroom for a short while so as to observe the movements of the lone derro; carefully picking the right moment to steal up behind the creature to strike from surprise. When ready, the pseudodragon scurries swiftly into the room, raises its barbed tail and strikes.

[sblock=OOC]According to my calculations, a Pathfinder pseudodragon should have a Stealth score of +19 in a subterranean environment. It's sting attack has a reach of 5-ft. so no need to enter the derro's square. It has a +6 to strike in melee and, if attacking from surprise, the derro will be flat-footed. Damage is 1d3-2 plus poison (Fortitude DC 14, initial damage sleep for 1 minute, secondary damage sleep for 1d3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.)

If the derro isn't overcome in the initial surprise round, assuming he is surprised, then Majenko will attempt to win initiative the following round (initiative +2) and sting him again before he can react.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2009)

OOC: Manachan will have crossbow loaded and ready - if the Derro doesn't fall to Majenko's poison he'll fire off a shot.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 23, 2009)

Majenko slinks down the tunnel and lurks in the darkness, Manachan a little way behind him. Wait for my signal, says the pseudodragon to Manachan, telepathically, and moves to the entrance to the room.

There's a lone derro, looks like he's performing some kind of operation.... He's placing stirges on a body - can't tell if it's the Shoanti or not. Okay, his back's turned. Going in.

Majenko swoops in quickly behind the derro and lashes out with his sting. The derro's skin is surprisingly tough, and the pseudodragon's stinger doesn't puncture it. The derro spins around and sees the tiny dragon flitting around the room. It lets out a shriek of surprise, and throws the stirge it is holding up into the air. The leather-winged, blood-sucking creature seems a little stunned by its sudden freedom. Majenko darts down to sting the derro again but once more his stinger fails to penetrate the derro's armour and skin.

Manachan, now!

Manachan steps forwards and fires his crossbow. And misses. 

The stirge finally reacts and decides to attack Majenko. The two creatures swoop around the room in a miniature dogfight.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Majenko's Stealth easily beats the derro's Perception, so Majenko gets a surprise round.

Majenko surprise attack =14, fails to beat flat-footed AC.

Intiatives:
Derro 17
Majenko 16
Manachan 13
Stirge 5

Derro releases stirge and moves to the hutches on the eastern wall.
Majenko: sting attack on derro, 7, miss.
Manachan: crossbow attack on derro, 10, miss
Stirge: attach attack on Majenko, 7, miss.

The other three are alert to this situation and can join in, or tackle the other two derro as you see fit. Maybe everyone will roll better next time!

#1 is the derro, #4 the stirge. #s 2 and 3 would be the other two derro, but you can't see them at the moment.  The wooden structure on the top right of the stirge room is a hutch with another stirge in. On the nearest table is a body with four stirges attached and drinking blood.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2009)

Edmond moves so that he is just behind the bend in the tunnel so that anyone who shows himself is within reach of Deathwail. Thus securing himself versus missile fire he awaits further development. Concentrating briefly, one of lights he summoned floats around the bend so it foils darkvision and stealth of his opponents while giving him ample warning as shadows play on the wall opposite him. He readies power attack and freezes stock still waiting for something to strike.

[sblock=Actions]
Move two squares into left tunel (to his right) as stealthily as he can and ready action as described above. Dancing light dances down the tunnel and stops in that partial square just above first full square in the hall. For the moment he will conserve his magic...
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2009)

Taking up postion at the juncture Brindom keeps an eye out both ways, he wants to make sure the other creatures don't come in behind the party.

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 37/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
Club attack: +1 to hit, 1d6 dmg, critx2, range 10'
[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2009)

Manachan moves in on the Derro, setting himself up in a flanking position with Majenko, and delivers a hard strike with his _bata_.

[sblock=Neurotic]Light doesn't foil Darkvision, but does make it irrelevant (to the extent of the light, anyway . . . And good call on setting up shadows to forecast bad guys approach![/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: Regarding lighting, don't forget that both of these rooms are lit by a soft blue glow (that seems to come from the walls), so it's not total darkness down there anyway (although the junction is in shadow).


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 26, 2009)

Dj'hân's face contorts in revulsion at the sight of the hungrily feeding stirges. Stepping forth from his position next to Manachan, the urchin assumes control of the air in the tunnel and causes it to swirl around him before unleashing it in the form of a desiccating sirocco on all creatures in the workroom. Unlike the stirges and the derro, both Manachan and Majenko experience the sudden gust as nothing more than a delicate summer breeze.

OOC: Dj'hân is next to Manachan, not at the fork in the tunnel. 15-ft cone of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2009)

The derro opens the door of the cages, and another stirge flaps out. Shrieking in terror, the little blue man pushes against a section of wall that turns out to have been a hidden door. Before he has a chance to enter the tunnel that is revealed behind it, Majenko and Manachan take advantage of his distraction to strike at him. 

Manachan's bata strike true, drawing a bead of blood. Majenko's stinger sinks into the back of the derro's neck and it slumps to the ground. The two then confront the airborne stirges, flapping around viciously. Neither aasimar or pseudodragon manage to hit the agile creatures.

Dj'hân's air blast swirls around the inhabitants of the room. The two airborne stirges swoop up and out of the blast, smoking from the wing-tips. The creatures feeding on the corpse, and the corpse, and the table the corpse is on, are all burned and blackened by the blast. The stirges shrivel up into black crispy critters.

The two airborne stirges dive down at Manachan and Majenko. One locks its legs onto the pseudodragon, the two creatures flapping leathery wings in an aerial grapple. Manachan ducks aside as the other swoops upon him.

Meanwhile, nothing approaches down the other tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]
Derro opens cage and tries to flee, provoking AoOs from Manachan and Majenko.

Manachan AoO: 19+3=22, hit for 2 damage.
Majenko AoO: 15+6, hit for 1 damage plus poison. Derro fails Fort save.

Majenko attack on stirge (#4): 9+6=15, miss
Manachan attack on stirge (#5): 8+3=11, miss

Dj'hân fire attack, 2d6=7. Both stirges make their Reflex saves, but the other stirges are dead.

Stirge#4 attacks Majenko: 22 touch attack, now grappled.
Stirge#5 attacks Manachan: 10 touch attack, misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]It's possible that both stirges and Majenko have been forced to the ground with their aerial acrobatics. _"If you are flying using wings and you take damage while flying, you must make a DC 10 Fly check to avoid losing 10 feet of altitude."_ Also, _"If you are using wings to fly and you collide with an object equal to your size or larger, you must immediately make a DC 25 Fly check to avoid plummeting to the ground"_. Since they're likely less than ten feet above the ground and they have wings then they're unlikely to suffer damage from the fall.[/sblock]Locked together, the pseudodragon and the stirge fall to the ground in a tangle of wings and limbs. Wrapping his long sinuous tail around the stirge's body, Majenko tries to tear the creature apart with his gnashing teeth and barbed stinger while rolling around on the floor.

OOC: Melee sting +6 (1d3–2 plus poison, Fort DC 14), bite +1 (1d2–2)

Stepping into the room, Dj'hân carries the tumultuous winds forward with him. Cautiously following the movements of the two remaining stirges, the urchin directs the desiccating sirocco to envelop the vicious creatures while leaving the derro and body on the table unscathed.

OOC: Angling to catch the two stirges as described above in a 30-ft line of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 27, 2009)

When nothing emerges from the tunnel on his side, Edmond slowly advances and peeks into the room, darting his head forward and then back again immediately.

OOC: Expertize and defensive action. NOTE: Edmond should be two squares to the left of his current position (left on the picture, not his left). Step 5' and peek around the corner


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2009)

Manachan watches in fascination as the little blue man collapses under the power of the Pseudodragon's sting, then diverts his attention to the giant mosquitoes trying to separate him from his divine blood.

[sblock=Actions]Flurry of Blows (with his bata) against one of the stirges.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips            First Level (4/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation        * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic        * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> It's possible that both stirges and Majenko have been forced to the ground with their aerial acrobatics. _"If you are flying using wings and you take damage while flying, you must make a DC 10 Fly check to avoid losing 10 feet of altitude."_ Also, _"If you are using wings to fly and you collide with an object equal to your size or larger, you must immediately make a DC 25 Fly check to avoid plummeting to the ground"_. Since they're likely less than ten feet above the ground and they have wings then they're unlikely to suffer damage from the fall.




OOC: I already rolled for that, although I didn't put it in the OOC details above. A DC 10 isn't hard to beat when one creature has +15 and the other +8. I wouldn't really class the grapple as a "collision" as such, more of a docking maneuvre.

However, it would seem reasonable that if one combatant decided to stop flying, it would drag the whole tangle down to the ground. If you want Majenko to do so, the stirge would not be able to support the weight of both of them (but being stupid would also not let go of potential food). No damage in any case.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I have trouble imagining that two flapping creatures locked together in a grapple could successfully stay airborne for long. The dynamics of flight are tricky enough without being shackled to another flyer, beating wings against each other while working at cross-purposes. Besides, according to the PRD _"Grappled creatures cannot move"_ and _"In addition, grappled creatures can take no action that requires two hands to perform."_ If they can't freely use two hands in a grapple, I don't think it's a stretch to say that they can't also use both wings to fly.

At the very least I'd say that it's worse than a collision because it's a persistent hindrance, likely requiring a successful  Fly check from each grappler per round of grappling for the pair to stay airborne.

For that reason I'd be content to assume both creatures have fallen to the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2009)

What happens if two fliers try to grapple. Ground it is. (Check at about 1 minute for a spectacular plummet!)


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice shot. But I wouldn't equate the two. Majenko is a dragon and has SIX not FOUR limbs so he can grapple and fly at the same time which cannot be said for stirge.

That said, I don't think Majenko would WANT to fight in the air since he's more capable then the bird on the ground


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2009)

Manachan unleashes a rapid flurry of blows with his bata, but only manages to hit the nimble stirge once, batting it away from him. On the ground, Majenko writhes with his stirge, trying to connect with sting and teeth in the rolling melee. His tiny needle-like teeth tear into the stirge but it doesn't let go.

Dj'hân sends another sirocco through the room. Although the flying stirge tries to swoop out of the blast of air, it's cooked corpse drops to the ground. The one attached to Majenko doesn't stand a chance, and the pseudodragon is able to disentangle himself from the charred body with ease.

Meanwhile, down the other tunnel, Edmond cautiously steps forwards... into a hail of crossbow bolts. One embeds in the soft tunnel wall next to him, the other slams into his shoulder. Dark ichor drips from the head, and Edmond feels a moment of nausea.

The culprits are two derro - small blue men with white eyes and hair, three fingers and three toes. They are crouched behind a table on the far side of the room and, after firing their bolts, retreat through a section of wall that opens at their touch.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Manachan flurry of blows: 17+2=19, hit for 2 damage. 4+2, miss.

Majenko: Sting 2+6=8, miss. Bite 14+1=15, hit for 1 damage.

Dj'hân's cone of fire does 8 damage, enough to kill both stirges even with a successful save.

Majenko's sleep venom, as a Pathfinder poison, allows the derro a save every minute against its effect.

Meanwhile, on the other side, Edmond loses initiative to two derro with readied crossbows.

Derro #1, miss
Derro #2, hit for 8 damage plus poison. Edmond makes Fortitude save.

Derro then move into secret tunnel (leaving the door open)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hearing the crossbow fire,(and probably Edmonds grunt from being hit ) Brindom rushes down the corridor to see if he can help the warrior. Noticing the bolts all about he asks, "Are you alright, Edmond?"

[sblock=actions]
move action- move down corridor
standad action- if allowed cast cure light wounds, once bolt is out of shoulder [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 37/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
Club attack: +1 to hit, 1d6 dmg, critx2, range 10'
[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2009)

OOC: No more bad guys in this room? If so . . .

IC:

"Is he dead?" Manachan gestures at the collapsed Derro. "If not, we should bind him. Don't want him sneaking up behind us."

He pitches his voice to carry. "Edmond, you all right?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2009)

"Yeah, I'm fine. I should have waited you guys out. This way I could have caused more trouble for all of us. It wont happen again. Take care with their bolts, they seem poisoned. They went down the corridor through hidden door. Keep your eyes open!"

He turns toward the priest offering his shoulder. "Can you take it out?"

OOC: Dr Simon, good rolls to hit almost total cover warrior on the defensive. Please, keep those rolls to yourself next time


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2009)

The pseudodragon turns his saurian head up to regard the fair heaven-kin. A though passes through Manachan's mind. _"He'll live; though he'll be asleep for a minute or three."_

Dj'hân exhales deeply in relief. The swirling air in the room stills suddenly in response. _"Naw. He's just sleepin."_ Taking his liripoop off his head, the disheveled urchin reaches into the cap's depths and pulls out a clunky assembly of shackles joined by a sturdy chain. Beaming, Dj'hân holds them up for Manachan to take. _"Good idea. Here, use these."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2009)

"Thank you, little friend. Once again you've shown that a man's worth and his size are completely unrelated."

Manachan gravely accepts the shackles and binds the blue man securely.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Brindom nods to the warriors request to extract the bolt. With a quick jerk the young man pulls out the thick haft and grizzly bolt head. And with a quick prayer he lays a hand over the wound healing and closing it at the same time.

Looking at the grusome bolt in his hand he says, "Sure hope I don't take one of these. What are people doing down here?" he asks.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2009)

The urchin grins broadly in response to Manachan's words of praise as he replaces the liripoop atop his head. Leaving the aasimar to tend to the Derro, Dj'hân turns to stealthily approach the now open secret passage to see where he'd intended to flee.

Dj'hân: Low-Light Vision, Perception +6, Stealth +13

Meanwhile, the pseudodragon's scales adopts the soft blue tones shed by the room's walls. Intent on securing the area, Majenko skulks around the tables to stealthily approach and study the openings on either side of the room's southern end.

Majenko: Blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +6, Stealth +19


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân finds that the corridor narrows, then widens again at a fork after a short distance. From the left-hand fork, there is a slight blue derro-glow. The right-hand fork is dark, and Dj'hân can just make out a second fork a little further on. He can hear voices down the left-hand fork. Sounds like Edmond and Brindom.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Majenko]
Moving clockwise around the room from the secret tunnel, Majenko finds the first exit leads down some rough steps and looks like it opens into a more regular room. Without heading down the tunnel Majenko can't get any more details as to the size of the room, but he can just about see the far wall, and it looks like another ossuary with the wall set full of skulls. This room is dark, without the derro-glow.

The second exit has a faint derro-glow, and stinks of mud and rotting flesh. Majenko hears approaching footsteps, and suddenly two more derro, holding crossbows and with swords at their hip, appear in the doorway. They see Manachan and raise their crossbows, uttering words in their strange language. They haven't noticed the tiny camouflaged pseudodragon right next to them.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edmond and Brindom]
As Brindom applies the healing, Edmond looks down the secret tunnel. It goes a short distance before opening into another cavern that stinks of mud and rotting flesh. He can hear squaeky voices saying something in a strange language.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Manachan]
Manachan binds the sleeping derro, then hears a noise behind him. He looks up to see two derro appear in the opposite entrance, crossbows raised and ready to fire. He knows Majenko is somewhere in the room, but can't see him.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Majenko gets a surprise round, then the initiative for the next round goes:

Manachan
Majenko
Derro

Others will be added in if they reach the battle zone.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] BATTLE?? your ooc said others will be added as they reach battle zone/// Can Brindom or Edmond here any fighting? Also do you do the rolling for heal spells or should I? [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2009)

A panicked thought races through Manachan's mind, alerting him to the threat. _Duck! Two Derro behind you!_

Concealed near the lead Derro's feet, the pseudodragon deftly slithers closer and snakes his long serpentine tail toward the creature's exposed ankle. With a sudden motion Majenko tries to jab his barbed stinger into the Derro's blue flesh. Without pausing, the pseudodragon leaps past the lead Derro and swiftly whips his tail around to hook the second Derro's bare calf before he's aware of the threat. Majenko then tries to sink his fangs into the creature's big toe for good measure.

[sblock=OOC]*Surprise Round*: Five foot step closer to the lead Derro's space. Melee sting +6 (1d3–2 plus poison, Fort DC 14)
*Round 1*: Five foot step closer to the second Derro's space. Melee sting +6 (1d3–2 plus poison, Fort DC 14), bite +1 (1d2–2)

I believe Majenko, being tiny, is able to enter the Derro's space without problems. Also, since he's close to the ground and the Derro have been described as being barefoot, might he benefit from a circumstantial bonus to hit them since he can try to strike at their unarmored lower limbs? Just a thought. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2009)

Manachan gives a little jolt at the unexpected thoughts in his head, and takes a quick step away from the opening. Concern at the emotion in the mental voice flashes through his mind, and his hands weave in arcane gestures as he mutters a few quick syllables. "Cathéide spiorad!"

[sblock=Actions]5' Step away from the action, cast _Mage Armor_.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips            First Level (3/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation  * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic        * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Holyman]
Not yet. The others have encountered derro, but it remains to be seen if they make any noise...

As for rolling healing, sorry, I forgot! You can roll on IC for these things if you like, it doesn't matter. but in this case:

Restores 1d8+3=8 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Manachan and Majenko]
Majenko's sting fails to penetrate the surprisingly tough skin of the second derro, but he manages to jab the calf of the second creature and it slumps to the ground, unconscious. The first derro ignores this going on behind it and steps forward into the chamber, milk-white eyes fixed on Manachan. It raises its crossbow and fires. And misses.

"Chuba jaiya ak!" it says.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dj'hân]
The derro-glow from the stirge chamber is suddenly dimmed, and Dj'hân can see that Manachan has moved in front of the secret door. The aasimar casts a spell, there are thumps and someone shouting in the derro language back in the stirge room.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edmond and Brindom]
Up ahead, there are thumps and bumps. You hear what might be Manachan saying something unintelligible, then a squeaky voice shouting something _else_ unintelligible.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
D&D is pretty piss-poor for called shots, but I think the penalty for focussing on one area of the body about outweighs the bonus for ignoring armour. The attack roll is something of an abstract anyway, plus the derro have natural armour. In this case I've just rolled normally (vs. flat-footed AC) and interpreted the results according to your description.

Majenko sting misses first derro (4+6=10, miss)
Manachan casts mage armour.
Majenko sting hits second derro (20+6=26, crit confrim 6+6=12, no crit). 1 damage plus poison, derro fails save. Bite attack 9+1=10, miss.

Derro #1 takes 5ft. step and fires crossbow at Manachan, misses by miles.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2009)

Edmond thanks Brindom with a nod, moving his shoulder few rounds up and down and then takes Deathwail again.

He then advances through the tunnel.

OOC: if the tunnel doesn't broaden into another room he will exit behind Derro #1 and strike him from behind channeling touch of fatigue.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 29, 2009)

Majenko hops up, catches the air briefly with his outstretched wings and alights just behind the remaining derro. In one smooth motion the pseudodragon executes a half circle to whip his barbed tail towards the creature's legs before lunging forward with fangs bared.

[sblock=OOC]Five foot step closer to the second Derro's space. Melee sting +6 (1d3–2 plus poison, Fort DC 14), bite +1 (1d2–2)
D&D allows a DM to, at his discretion, ascribe circumstantial bonuses and penalties to reflect favorable or unfavorable conditions. I thought this situation might be an appropriate instance to apply a bonus based on the circumstances I described. It's your call of course.[/sblock]
Dj'hân quickly backtracks towards the tunnel entrance to investigate the goings on in the workroom; moving up behind Manachan. The air in the tunnel begins to stir angrily, ruffling Manachan's hair and loose clothing once the urchin spots the lone derro across the room.

[sblock=OOC]Dj'hân will direct a 30-ft line of fire (2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half) towards the derro if he remains standing by Dj'hân's turn. He'll endeavor to avoid striking the prone derro by angling his blast upwards if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2009)

Brindom follows Edmond down the tunnel, "Are you sure you want to go that way and not wait for the others?" he asks quietly.

[sblock=actions]
double move if needed or move and attack if possible (though I think that maybe impossible due to space) [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 37/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
Club attack: +1 to hit, 1d6 dmg, critx2, range 10'
[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2009)

Manachan, feeling somewhat more certain of his ability to avoid the Derro's blows, advances into the combat again. He lashes out with his _bata_, one striking at the little fellow's head and the other jabbing toward it's sternum.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips            First Level (3/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation  * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic        * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2009)

OOC: I typed all this out yesterday and then lost it, and couldn't face doing the whole thing over 

[SBLOCK=Dj'hân, Manachan, Majenko]
Majenko's sting penetrates the derro's skin but it doesn't seem to succumb to his poison. Now that the small blue man is aware of Majenko, it is able to avoid his bite with ease, but the distraction allows Manachan to close and assault with his bata. The derro dodges and blocks with a buckler strapped to his arm, then drops the crossbow and draws a small straight-bladed shortsword, jabbing it at Manachan in one swift move. Manachan's training enables him to read the little man's intent, and he steps aside from the jab.

Dj'hân's fiery blast swirls past Manachan and singes the wild white hair of the derro's head, but it is ducking and weaving too fast to take the full brunt.

"Chuba jayai chakka!" it says.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Edmond, Brindom]
Edmond and Brindom find that the secret tunnel widens into a rough, unlit cavern that opens out to the right. Opposite is another tunnel from which comes a blue glow and the sounds of raised voices, one of which sounds like Manachan.

By the light of Edmond's dancing lights you can see that the right-hand edge of the cave sinks down into slimy mud, leaving a narrow isthmus of solid ground in the middle. This is piled with body parts and, half-sat in the mud, a huge bulbous sack-like creature with a wide toothy maw and three pad-ended tentacles is feasting on the body parts. Two tentacles end in hooked pads, the third pad seems to feature a stack of eyes. It drops a pair of legs as Edmond and Brindom enter the chamber.

"Warm food!" it cries in a slobbery voice. Partly hauling itself out of the mud, one of the tentacles lashes across the room and grabs hold of Edmond.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC Dj'hân, Manachan, Majenko]
Majenko sting 11+6=17, hit for 1 damage, derro makes Fort save.
Bite 5+1=6, miss.

Manachan bata flurry (plus flanking) 8+4=12, miss/4+4=8, miss.

Derro, drops crossbow, draws sword, attacks Manachan. Miss.

Dj'hân's fire causes 2d6=10 damage, derro makes Reflex save.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC Edmond and Brindom]
The otyugh interrupted your intended actions, but the new initiative order goes:

Otyugh
Edmond
Brindom

Otyugh tentacle attack on Edmond hits, for 3 damage. Grapple attempt 25 vs. CMD of 19, Edmond is _grappled_.

(From PRD: Grappled creatures cannot move and take a –4 penalty to Dexterity. A grappled creature takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and combat maneuver checks, except those made to grapple or escape a grapple. In addition, grappled creatures can take no action that requires two hands to perform. A grappled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a concentration check (DC 10 + grappler's CMB + spell level), or lose the spell. Grappled creatures cannot make attacks of opportunity.)

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

Manachan keeps a wary eye on the Derro's sword as he drops his sticks and closes with the creature; his training and agility allow him to easily bat the other man's weapon away as he tries to wrap it in a wrestler's embrace.

[sblock=Actions]Attempt to Grapple. CMB (Grapple) is +3, and Improved Grapple negates the Derro's AoO.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: [COLOR="Red"]20[/COLOR]*  AC(T): 16   AC(FF): [COLOR="Red"]17[/COLOR]*
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

*Currently +4 due to Mage Armor

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips            First Level (3/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation  * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic        * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 30, 2009)

The vicious pseudodragon continues his assault, tail whipping to and fro in the air before darting once more towards the derro's bare legs. Crest raised, Majenko hisses angrily as he lunges forward with bared fangs.
[sblock=OOC]Melee sting +6 (1d3–2 plus poison, Fort DC 14), bite +1 (1d2–2)[/sblock]

The desiccating gale continues to wind through the room, stirring up eddies of dust while charring and cracking the wooden table legs through which it passes before flowing over the struggling pair on the floor.
[sblock=OOC]30-ft line of fire (2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half) towards the derro if he remains standing by Dj'hân's turn. He'll endeavor to avoid striking the prone derro by angling his blast over him if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2009)

*HP 28/31; Grappled*

"You'll regret this, beast!" snarls Edmond.

He snaps his arms wide over Deathwail and as he creates triangle with his hands the weapon glows pale blue. The glow swiftly flows into the tentacle holding Edmond.

Concentration; Damage (1d20+8=26, 1d6=1)

OOC: If casting defensively is possible in grapple, combat casting applies and Edmond gets +4 from to his concentration for total of 30. too bad about low damage.

OOC2: Fort DC 14 or suffer 1 STR damage.

OOC3: If it is allowed to try to break free AND cast a spell then
CMD to break grapple (1d20+9=12)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

"Hey let go of him!" Brindom shouts as he takes a swing at the disgusting creature.

[sblock=actions]
move action(or 5' step) to closest spot to attack from
Standard action: Attack with club +1 to hit (d6 dmg) [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 37/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân, Majenko, Manachan]
Darting in beneath the derro, Majenko stabs his stinger into its ankle. The little creature slumps forwards just as Manachan comes in for a grapple, leaving him holding the derro as if catching it from a faint.

From down the tunnel behind him, it sounds like Edmond and Brindom are fighting... something.

OOC stuff:
Majenko sting attack on derro 10+6=16, hit. I decided to allow Majenko to ignore the derro's worn armour (but not natural or shield), based on the positioning/bare feet thing.

Derro fails save.

Manachan and Dj'hân's actions held due to new development.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Brindom, Edmond]
"Tickles!" says the otyugh as Edmond's spell affects it. Brindom closes on the monster from the side and slams his club into its rubbery hide with a wet smacking sound.
"Hurts!" it says, squeezing Edmond with the tentacle holding him, and lashing out at Brindom with the other. Although raked by the spined pad, Brindom wriggles free of its attempt to grab him as well.

OOC: Don't think so on Combat Casting, but Edmond makes check anyway. Might make sense to have some effect, perhaps, but defensive casting implies being able to move to avoid attacks, not possible whilst grappled. Also, casting a spell and attempting to escape a grapple are both standard actions, so only one per round.

Brindom attacks with club, 16+2=18, hits for 6 damage.

Otyugh damages Edmond for 1 damage and attacks Brindom, hit for 6 damage but failed grab attempt.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2009)

Manachan allows the unconscious Derro to slump the rest of the way to the ground and whirls into the tunnel behind, moving to aid his friends against whatever they are facing.

[sblock=Question]Is that all the Derro we've seen? I've lost track. Manachan would trust his friends to handle their end rather than leave a Derro to attack from behind if there's one left.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

"Argh!! And you just hurt me, so stop or we both may end up really hurt." Brindom says trying to convince the creature it would be better to talk.

[sblock=actions]
Trying diplomacy +7 to get it to stop a minute
move action- none
Standard action: Ready action: If creature starts to attack then attack with club first +1 to hit (d6 dmg) [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 31/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock][/quote]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Is that all the Derro we've seen? I've lost track. Manachan would trust his friends to handle their end rather than leave a Derro to attack from behind if there's one left.




That accounts for all the derro you've seen, yes.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 4, 2009)

*HP 27/31; Grappled*

"Here is little more then."

Another pulse of sickly light runs over Edmond into the tentacle.

OOC: chill touch 2/3; Fort DC 13 or loose 1 STR; Chill touch damage (1d6=6)


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 4, 2009)

Dj'hân takes off after Manachan, running directly beneath the worktables towards the tunnel entrance in the far wall to catch up with the larger humanoid. Seeing his pseudodragon friend likewise turning towards the sounds of battle, the urchin calls out for him to stop. _"No! Somebody's got to stay with the derro in case they wake up. You're the one with the stinger so you watch em."_ Majenko hisses his displeasure at Dh'jân but remains where he is for the time being. The urchin disappears into the tunnel, pulling a gust of wind behind him as he passes the pseudodragon.

OOC: Dj'hân double moves towards the sound of battle. Majenko busies himself with searching the bodies of the three derro in the workroom; disarming them while remaining ready to sting them should they begin to stir.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2009)

Manachan and Dj'hân race down the narrow corridor to find another chamber, lit by Edmond's dancing lights that bob and hover near to Brindom.

The chamber opens out to the left-hand side (as they see it), where the walls seem to descend into a pit of slurry. An island of solid ground is left in the centre of this room, upon which lies a pile of body parts in varying states of decay. The sickly sweet stench of rotting flesh mingles with a whiff of excrement.

Heaving itself out of the mud-pit is a huge bulbous sack of a creature, its flabby body split by a toothy maw. Three tentacles emerge from the sack. One holds Edmond wrapped in its grasp; the holy warrior sends a pulse of blue magic into the creature as it drags him over to its mouth and bites. The middle tentacle holds a pair of eyes, one above the other, and it points towards the newcomers. The third tentacle lashes out at Brindom. The cleric slaps at it with his club, but it still grabs him wraps around him.

"Stop or we both might end up really hurt," says Brindom to the creature.

"Me eat you first!" is all it has to say in reply.

[sblock=Dj'hân]
The creature is an otyugh, and many of these creatures are "employed" by the city in the sewers as living waste disposal units. Sometimes they escape. They are surprisingly intelligent, and can talk. They aren't overtly hostile, nor evil, but usually very hungry. Their bite can carry disease.
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
It will take a little while for Majenko to search the derro, so I'm holding off for now on that information. Under PF rules, the derro must make a save every minute against his stinger, so I think at least 8 rounds need to pass before I check.

Manachan and Dj'hân move into the chamber.

Otyugh: Grapple attempt on Edmond, beats CMD. Tentacle causes 7 damage. Second attack with bite, hits for another 7 damage. Third tentacle attack hits Brindom for 4 damage and engages grapple.

Edmond: Spellcraft check for Concentration: 1+6=7, fails to beat DC 24 Is still grappled.

Brindom: readied attack 6+2=8, fails to affect otyugh. Diplomacy check 5+7=13, not enough. Is now grappled.

Initiative order for next round:
(Majenko)
Manachan
Brindom (grappled)
Otyugh
Dj'hân
Edmond (grappled)
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2009)

Umm, I already cast the spell. Chill touch allows for level touches...and touch attack automaticaly succeeds in grapple. There should be no concentration required...that's why I did it that way...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

"Oh no you won't!" Brindom says swinging the club hard at the tentacle. "Let me go!" he says as the club comes down. "Let me go!"

[sblock=action] Standard action= attack with club +1 to hit; dmg (1d6) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2009)

Manachan bolts into the fray, launching a flying kick at the monster at the end of his move across the room.

[sblock=OOC]I don't know where he's starting in the room, so I can't tell if Manachan will actually be able to close and attack this round. If he can, +3 TH Unarmed Strike.

W/ map, looks like he's easily able to close the distance and launch a single attack. I guess he'll be subject to a AoO since the critter is large . . . Oh, well, you can't have everything![/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: [COLOR="Red"]20[/COLOR]*  AC(T): 16   AC(FF): [COLOR="Red"]17[/COLOR]*
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

*Currently +4 due to Mage Armor

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips            First Level (3/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation  * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic        * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 5, 2009)

The urchin makes a face at the sight of the disgusting creature. _"Bleah! Otyugh. A drek-eater."_ Stopping short at the entryway, the gust of wind trailing Dj'hân surges out of the tunnel past the boy, swirls delicately around the three men before slamming into the creature's bulk. The hot air singes and desiccates the otyugh's rubbery hide.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire (2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2009)

OOC: Oops, sorry Neurotic, I misread the spell description. Have amended. I also forgot to attach the map, might make it clearer for Mowgli.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2009)

Manachan leaps in with a flying kick, but his partly foot bounces off the rubbery hide, partly skids on the coating of mud, and the blow seems ineffective. He lands on his feet next to the body of the otyugh.

Held aloft in one tentacle, Brindom lashes out with his club and connects solidly. The beast emits a bubbling sound and squeezes Brindom and Edmond, continuing meanwhile to gnaw at Edmond's legs. Edmond unleashes another discharge of chill energy, causing the creature to shudder.

Dj'hân's superheated sirocco scours the flesh of the creature, mud drying and flaking off it.

"No more hurt! No more hurt!," it slobbers. "Just want food. Hungryyyy". It loosens its grip _slightly_ on Edmond and Brindom, but still holds them aloft.

[sblock=Majenko]
On a brief inspection of the two derro near the corridor, Majenko finds that they are wearing leather armour, armed with shortswords, bucklers and a repeating crossbow each with a spare clip and a vial of dark green liquid. All arms and armaments are small-sized.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan unarmed attack 1+3=4, miss.
Brindom club attack 19+2=21, hit for 4 damage.
Edmond chill touch, hit for 4 damage.

Otyugh has two grapple attacks to damage - one on Brindom that fails and one on Edmond that succeeds for 3 damage. Also bite attack on Edmond that succeeds for 7 damage.

Dj'hân's "south wind" causes 7 damage.

"Loosens grip" doesn't mean it stops the grapple altogether, although it might be slightly easier to escape if you wanted to try.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 6, 2009)

The desiccating wind recedes for a moment, but continues to swirl around the diminutive figure in the entryway. _"Then let em go and we'll come back with some food for ya, ya big dumb thing. Kay?"_

OOC: Diplomacy +7

In the workroom, Majenko first pulls the derro's crossbows out of their lifeless hands and drags them beneath a nearby table. Next it'll turn its attention to the pair's swords.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> "No more hurt! No more hurt!," it slobbers. "Just want food. Hungryyyy". It loosens its grip _slightly_ on Edmond and Brindom, but still holds them aloft.




"Release us and the hurt will stop. Continue on this path and we will as well!"

As he speaks, Manachan continues to pummel the creature with fist and feet.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate +7; If the creature does not stop, Non-lethal flurry of blows.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC #2]Ambrus Ninja'd me! Use Intimidate to aid his Diplomacy check (Good Cop/Bad Cop)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 20*  AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 17*
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

*Currently +4 due to Mage Armor

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips            First Level (3/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation  * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic        * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2009)

"See, there is more hurt." Edmond's hands glow again.
"Release my foot and lower us down. We'll feed you. Or we'll kill you, if you continue."

Waits to interrupt eventual attack by freeing himself from the grapple (and bite).


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2009)

Brindom struggles to get out of the creatures grasp. 

[sblock=ooc] will attempt to escape grapple then back away as not to cause any AO's maybe just a 5'step [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2009)

The otyugh lets go of Edmond and Brindom, and steps back into its mud pit, withdrawing its tentacles. The middle, sensory one, scans around the group.

"Got _some_ food here," it says, picking up a set of legs, connected to a pelvis severed at the waist. "Like warm food betters. Can you get warm food?" It makes bubbles in the mud.

[sblock=Manachan]
You notice that the legs, possibly those of a young man, are covered with distinctive Shoanti tattoos.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Good rolls on Diplomacy/Intimidate. The otyugh doesn't make the bubbles with its mouth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2009)

"We may be able to find you some warm food. We'll go look."

He turns to his peers and whispers, "Those legs are Shaonti - see the tattoos?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 6, 2009)

Having covered his eyes with his hands at the sight of the dismembered corpse, Dj'hân shakes his head to emphasize the negative. _"No. I didn't see any anything."_ The urchin turns and heads back into the tunnel towards the workroom to help Majenko.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2009)

After being let go, Brindom hurries to Edmond's side. Seeing the damage to the warriors leg he lays his hands on the wound. The soft yellow light pulses around the clerics hands soothing and mending the damaged leg.

Hearing Manachan he looks to the body. Then the bubbles float to the surface of the mud. "Eww!!"

[sblock=actions]
Spontaneous cast Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3) 
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 31/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 4/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2009)

Manachan is right - the dismembered body parts that the otyugh is waving around do indead bear pretty distinctive tattoos in a Shoanti design. (The parts that it has: picture somebody neatly cut in half across the waist. The otyugh has the lower half). There are some more body parts in the pile in front of it, although none of the bits showing seem to match the legs.

Meanwhile, Dj'hân helps Majenko disarm the two derro that came through this tunnel. The "stirge-wrangler" derro sleeps on, still affected by Majenko's poison. It looks like he's got the same equipment as the other two.

[sblock=OOC]
Cure spell heals 12 points on Edmond.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2009)

*HP 15/31*


[sblock=OOC]
Phew, next time I'll fight before I get to chewing part. Edmond ended up with only 3hp. Thanks for healing HolyMan!

Dr.Simon: What would be the punishment for derro if we take them out to the Citadel? I'm asking because if they would be punished by death and we have some invested power in that regard, we could simply execute derro for crimes commited by feeding them to the beast. I know, not good act by today standards, but before people were mutilated for theft and hanged for horse theft. And Korvosa is harsh city.
[/sblock]

Edmond nearly collapses as the beast let's him go. He catches his breath and balance for few moments. When healing energies restore some strength to his leg he steps away from otyugh.

"We have a task to complete and it includes returning one of Shoanti to his people. We'll see that you get living meat to eat. More if you'll allow us to take the body with us. Preferably, all parts. Do you have the name by the way?"

OOC: I'm thinking we could pay Lynn to get us a pig or even a cow (and Marshal Kroft probably could secure such 'shipment' is cleared for transport)
OOC: Hm, we could also transport the beast to Lynn's new post and replace that horrible reefclaw as waste disposal system. This one can be negotiated with...What do you think?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 9, 2009)

The pseudodragon, weary of the squat blue men waking up early, purposefully approaches and pricks each unconscious derro with his barbed stinger so as to deliver another dose of venom. Meanwhile, Dj'hân finishes gathering the armaments and poison vials into a pile and then, pulling his liripoop off of his head, carefully stows the lot into the depths of the magical hat. He then retrieves a coil of silk rope from the liripoop and, clambering overtop of the two unbound derro, begins looping the rope deftly around their limbs so as to restrain them. Being below the level of the work tables has its advantage for the small boy; he can easily pretend that the dead body in the room isn't there.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2009)

"Tall man call me 'Thing'", says the otyugh. "I swap, sure. Meat for meat. What is 'Sho-an-ti'? Is that little blue man? They mean."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

"Tall man?" Brindom says questioningly. "You mean tall like me? Or a blue man that was taller than the others?" 


Brindom steps back from "Thing" as he asks him these questions, but doesn't put up his cudgel or let down his guard.

[sblock=ooc]Ready action to attack first if attacked by "Thing". [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2009)

"Not blue man," bubbles Thing. "Tall man not blue, but boss of blue men."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2009)

Dj'hân and Majenko disarm and immobilise the three derro. The stirges are all burnt to a crisp, lying around like roast chickens. From the bottom right exit from the stirge room, leading into what looks like a second ossuary, there are very faint noises of somebody working, but nothing comes from the other tunnels.

The others have found half a Shoanti body, which Thing the otyugh seems happy to "share". It may be part of the Shoanti youth that you are looking for, but the question then is, where is the rest of him? The otyugh seems pacified for now with the mere promise of "warm food". Whether you use it to dispose of the sleeping derro, or see if Lynn can spare some meat, is up to you.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 13, 2009)

While Dj'hân busies himself with binding the derro, Majenko shifts his coloring and pads lightly down the steps to the lower ossuary to investigate the sounds.

OOC: Using stealth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2009)

"I am unfamiliar with the practices here, Edmond. Are we considered agents of the government, and can we pass judgement on these creatures? If so, we can dispense with them here, for there is no question in my mind as to their wickedness. But if not, it would not be proper to destroy them now that they are bound and helpless."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 13, 2009)

"They are considered in rank with the Shingles imps. That is to say, if one is seen, you're allowed to kill on sight. Vermin. Disease. They would be killed before we returned them to the citadel. The problem with them is that they are cunning and stealthy so they are rarely seen. I have no qualms about executing them on the spot, but I would like them to be dead before we give them to the creature. I cannot imagine giving someone to be eaten alive, derro or otherwise."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2009)

"Let's be about it, then."

(IF none of the party objects):

His expression set in sadness, Manachan prays briefly over the Derro before administering their death blows. He completes any searching of the bodies that has not been done already, and drags them into Thing's chamber.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Whoa. Slow down there partners! We're the invaders here; if we're going to pretend to be of good alignment it might be prudent to at least attempt to ascertain the derro's guilt before carrying out a hasty triple execution. Also, pausing long enough to ask the derro what they're actually up to down here might be helpful.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Hence Neurotic's question to Dr. Simon regarding the status of Derro, and Manachan's question to Edmond. Answers to both questions reflected in Edmond's response. According to Manachan's trusted friend Derro are considered by the city rulers vermin to be exterminated. The group has seen with their own eyes the Derro placing stirges on a restrained body. To my mind these two things satisfy Manachan's need to act lawfully and for good. Moreover, it seems a little late to think about treating them fairly/lawfully/goodly, as we attacked them from concealment and without provocation, and did not check with them first to find out what they were doing.

However, I did post Manachan's actions dependent on lack of party objections, so if Magenko or D'jhan says something to him he'll stop what he's doing and discuss it.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'll admit, the derro's legal defense options are rather limited at the moment, but I still think asking them what they were doing down here is worth a momentary reprieve.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2009)

Sensing some hesitation in D'jhan's demeanor, Manachan turns a questioning look at the tyke. "You wish to spare them, D'jhan?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 13, 2009)

Dj'hân lets out a tired breath. _"Well, I just finished tying up an all."_ The urchin glances uncertainly over at the three slumbering blue-skinned humanoids. _"I uh... I'm just wondering what they were doing down here ya know. An whether they've got any friends we should be worrying about. Since they're tied up an all, couldn't we just march em back to the citadel or somethin? Seems kinda, I dunno, wrong ta just feed em to a drek eater."_

Seeing how injured Edmond is, the guttersnipe absent-mindedly pulls his staff of curing out of his liripoop, walks over and prods the holy warrior in the ankle with its tip.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Have we left the room with Thing in it? If not I would like to "promise" him his food and then move to somewhere we can talk about this out of ear shot. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 14, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Dj'hân left the room with the otyugh once it stopped eating Edmond. He's been in the workroom with the three derro tying them up, so if Manachan came to dispatch them I figure that's where the two of them currently are. Brindom is free to wander over and join the discussion out of earshot of the otyugh.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Brindom starts to follow Manachan out of the smelly cesspit, noticing Edmond still standing there he stops and motions for him to follow. "Come on Edmond, we need to be about are business and see to Thing's stomach." the last is said with a grimace as Brindom leaves the room.

Entering the room were the derro strige wranglers worked, Brindom notices that Dj'hân and Manachan are in a serious conversation, so he stands off to the side and waits for Edmond. He also notices the derro asleep on the floor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Dj'hân lets out a tired breath. _"Well, I just finished tying up an all."_ The urchin glances uncertainly over at the three slumbering blue-skinned humanoids. _"I uh... I'm just wondering what they were doing down here ya know. An whether they've got any friends we should be worrying about. Since they're tied up an all, couldn't we just march em back to the citadel or somethin? Seems kinda, I dunno, wrong ta just feed em to a drek eater."_




"Sometimes there isn't a cut-and-dried answer, it seems. Even for one as tied to structure and conformity as I. While the _best_ course would be to take them back to the citadel for judgment, that is problematic as well. It requires that we either leave our mission now to do so, or leave them tied and helpless in this hostile environment. In which case they may be killed anyway, or freed by friends so that we have to fight them again on our way out. Also, I believe them to be both lawless and evil, and our friend Edmond informs me that city policy is that they are to be killed on sight - so they would be executed as soon as a member of the watch saw them. My belief is that avoiding this very unpleasant task - farming it out to the watch or to whatever comes on them tied and helpless - is simply killing them without taking responsibility for doing so. That also would be evil."

Manachan gives a slight start and looks around, suddenly embarrassed - even slightly distressed - at his uncharacteristic lengthy speech. He looks down and clears his throat, then continues softly.

"Um, anyway, we could possibly learn something from them through questioning. But we shouldn't give them hope of living if they answer, if we don't intend to let them live. And we should be aware that to kill them while they are conscious will be much more distressing for us . . . for me at least."

Having reasoned things through, the Monk turns once again to the business at hand.

"Do any of you speak the language of these creatures?"


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 15, 2009)

"Thing, would you please leave those legs and, if you still have it, upper part of the that body, here where I stand? We have to find Shoanti and those legs have the markings of one. Did you see or eat any other tattooed bodies recently?"

He waits for the answer, absently waving Brindom away "Yeah, I'll be right with you"

After receiving an answer, he joins the rest of the group.

OOC: how much healing from Dj'ahn's 'stab'
OOC2: I'm home baby sitting and will probably be slow to post until at least wednesday


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2009)

Thing puts down the legs. It then runs its sensory tentacle over the body parts, almost caressing them in a disturbing fashion. Its tongue lolls from its huge maw. Finally it retracts the sensory tentacle.

"Not got other parts of this food, not had other parts of this food," it says. "Sometimes blue men keep bits for tall man, make walking food." It pushes the legs towards Edmond. "You friend, you keep food."

[sblock=OOC]
It's a caster level 1 CLW wand, if I recall, so I rolled for 5 hp healed. If it's higher level, adjust according to a roll of 4.

Worth noting, too, the Thing looks too big to fit down either of the corridors leading to its room. Unless otyughs are especially squeezable....
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=Majenko]
From the entrance to the room, using darkvision, Majenko is able to make out that it is a long corridor-shaped room, extending to the left and right, mainly to the left. At the far left end, two exits lead off opposite each other. The faint sounds come from the exit on the opposite wall. There is no derro light seeping in anywhere - the room is in pitch blackness.

The walls are lined with hundreds and hundreds of skulls, embedded in the rock, or dried mud, in various states of disrepair. The room is otherwise empty.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 16, 2009)

The urchin scrunches up his face in mild confusion as he tries to make sense of Manachan's long-winded monologue; the most he's ever heard the heaven-kin say at one time. _"It aint bad ta turn over bad guys ta the watch; aint that what good folk are s'posed ta do? I don't think tha watch would kill em even if they saw em; they're already prisoners and we'b be marchin em ta the citadel. That's what the watch would want ta do with em too right? And we don't got ta leave em here alone; you big guys can drag em along with us until we're ready ta head back out.

I'll talk to em real nice. If they don't talk to us then, ya know, whatever; at least we'll have tried, right? I figure that they must speak common."_

[sblock=Dr Simon]While the mammals upstairs discuss what to do about the envenomed derro, the camouflaged pseudodragon cautiously pads down the length of the corridor to stealthily peek around the intersection's corners.

OOC: To clarify, do the odd-shaped dead-ends of the skull-lined corridor appear to be hewn from solid bedrock or have they somehow been cut short by a cave-in or something else? The southern end especially appears as if it should continue on to somewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

"You know we could tell them that we know a hungry _Thing _that won't mine... you know." Brindom says shrugging his shoulders. 

"But I'm not saying we should feed him, just that they won't know.. oh I don't know... we should ask them about the tall man though." The young cleric looks to be at a loss as what to do so he quiets down and waits for the others to decide.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2009)

The prisoner debate continues whilst you wait for Majenko's poison to wear off, and the derro captives to awaken. You now have_ half _a Shoanti warrior, but no sign of the rest of him. Meanwhile:

[SBLOCK=Majenko]
majenko pads silently down the long gallery, until he can make out that one of the "tunnels" is just a niche, but the other leads to a closed door. Faint blue derro-light seeps around the edges.

Suddenly there is the sound like the inhalation of breath, and the skulls lining the corridor begin spitting globs of acid. One hits the pseudodragon, burning his scales. If others had been in the gallery, they too would have been caught in a caustic crossfire. After a single barrage, the acid-spitting stops. There is a rattle of bones from either end of the corridor. Two skulls detach themselves from the wall, dragging a snake-like column of vertebrae behind them. They slither into the gallery like undead, skull-topped snakes.

OOC: Not sure why the bottom end of the corridor is drawn like that. The room is roughly hewn, but there is no evidence of cave-in. 

Majenko has the initiative over these things. There's no sign that they've seen him, but they might be using senses that camouflage will not affect.

2 points of acid damage, as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 17, 2009)

[sblock=Dr Simon]The lone pseudodragon tries to contain a hiss of pain. Majenko turns and backtracks hurriedly along the bottom of the skull-lined wall and back up the short flight of stairs into the workroom.

OOC: Just a brief reminder that, if the acid trap was magical in nature, a spell penetration roll might be required for it to breach Majenko's Spell Resistance of 12. You might have taken that into account already, I dunno.

Majenko will double move back the way he came as a full round action. He'll communicate telepathically with Dj'hân as a free action.[/sblock]
The ongoing debate is cut short by the sound of hissing issuing from the top of the staircase in the south eastern corner of the workroom. Majenko suddenly becomes visible as he flares his wings and his mottled gray scales shift to bright crimson. A panicked thought crosses Dj'hân's mind as the urchin sucks in a breath in surprise. Two skull

Turning his direction towards his little friend, the pseudodragon directs a panicked thought at Dj'hân. _Two skull-headed skeletal snake things are in the corridor downstairs. They might follow behind me in a moment. There's also a derro glow behind a closed door down there._

A look of fright marring his cherubic features, the urchin turns quickly towards the three men as a gust of wind surges up around him. _"He says that two skeleton snakes with skull heads are coming up behind him! Try and be quiet; he thinks there's another derro close by too."_ The guttersnipe begins to move towards the stairs with the wind at his back.
[sblock=Dr Simon]Can Dj'hân figure out what those creatures are by Majenko's description and a Knowledge (religion) check?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 17, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]
Yes, it's not a spell affected by spell resistance.

Dj'hân thinks this sounds like a _necrophidius_, an undead combination of human and snake. Like a snake, these things have a poisonous bite, and they have the ability to hypnotise a person with their rythmical swaying.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2009)

"What about...?" Brindom starts to say and then just shakes his head. "Time for the derro later," he says giving his cudgel a swing. 

He then moves to a postion a few feet away from the archway Majenko just emerged from. Making sure his holy symbol is bear for all to see he starts a prayer to Erastil.

[sblock=actions]
Move to 10' in front of doorway. Ready action channel energy vs. undead [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 17, 2009)

Dj'hân's voice takes on a far away tone for a moment as words spill unbidden from his lips. _"They're necrophidius, a skeletal merging of venomous viper and man. Don't fixate on their sinuous movements; they befuddle the mind."_ The air about the tiny guttersnipe continues to swirl as it flutters loose clothing about.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2009)

Edmond listens to the discussion when tiny dragon comes into view. Without words, Irori's warrior moves behind Brindom ready to attack first enemy entering his reach. As he spots snaking undead, he fires beam of holy light into closest one.

OOC: disrupt undead attack +4, 1d6 damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

Manachan loads his crossbow and fires at the first creature that appears to his Darkvision.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2009)

The serpentine skeletons (or skeletal serpents?) slither up the stairs, ribs rattling but otherwise eerily silent. Edmond's magic hits one squarely in the solar plexus ... and has no effect. Manachan's crossbow bolt goes wild and clatters off the wall of the corridor.

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
When Edmond's spell fails to take effect, Dj'hân recalls that the magic powering these creatures isn't quite the same as that for raising the dead. They are more like animated objects than true "dancing dead". 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order is:

Edmond (not last for a change)
Manachan
Majenko
Dj'hân
Necrophidii
Brindom

Edmond's spell hits (touch attack 15+4=19), but has no effect.
Manachan's crossbow bolt misses (3+3=6).

I've put Majenko some distance from the door, and left Dj'hân where he is. Brindom and Edmond moved according to your posts, Manachan shifted so as to get line of sight to the doorway. Please let me know if you wish otherwise.

Next up: Majenko
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 18, 2009)

OOC: Don't we get free actions (those readied?) and can act in the same round again?
If not, please make attack of opportunity for Edmond as beasts slither close enough...tnx


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 18, 2009)

Majenko scurries hurriedly away from the necrophidiuses (necrophidii?) seeking cover beneath one of the worktables.

The swirling winds follow Dj'hân as the urchin crosses beneath a table to stand behind Edmond. Spying both skeletal serpents through the tangle of legs, the guttersnipe finally unleashes the wind. The heated sirocco harmlessly ruffles Brindom and Edmond's loose clothing and hair, but scorches and crumbles the necrophidiuses old yellowed bones when it slams into the pair. The guttersnipe places a gentle hand on the holy warrior's calf to draw his attention for a moment. _"They aint the dancing dead; they're made things."_

OOC: Majenko withdraws as his action. Dj'hân moves and unleashes a sirrocco: 30-ft line of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2009)

Dj'hân's sirocco swirls through the necrophidii, charring bones. Brindom unleashes a golden pulse of positive energy but has no effect on the creatures. 

The two snake-like skeletal things begin to sway rythmically. The sight is bewitching, entrancing, hypnotic, but you manage to resist the almost overwhelming desire to just stand and watch. All of you except Edmond.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân's fire attack causes 2d6=6 damage. Nec 1 fails to save, Nec 2 saves.

Brindom's Channel Energy causes 2d6=9 damage. Has no effect on the necrophidii but on the plus side heals anyone within 30 ft. of Brindom.

The necrophidii perform their Dance of Death, 2 Will saves from everyone (except Majenko who is out of line of sight). Everyone succeeds except Edmond, who is now_ dazed_. May not act, but can defend self.

Initiative:
Edmond (dazed)
Manachan
Majenko
Dj'hân
Brindom
Necrophidii
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2009)

OOC: Wow, thanks!  

Edmond stands dazed and curses himself for not thinking before acting arcane formula and religious teachings running through his mind as his body refuses to respond.

Please roll for me, Know(Arcana) +8 and religion +6 for monster info. Thanks.

OOC2: So Necrophidii are living and not constructs since they are healed?
OOC3: Edmond is currently at 15+5+9=29hp. Almost fully healed. 

IMPORTANT: my daughter got swine flu with pneumonia as complication, I spent the night in the hospital and may be slow to respond in following days. Please NPC Edmond as needed...


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Good catch re: healing. Will amend that.
Hope your daughter is well, Edmond should be easy to run for a bit...
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2009)

Manachan stays where he is, feeling his Will being drawn by the seductive dance of the skeletal snakes. He works frantically to reload his crossbow.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 19, 2009)

Dj'hân's desiccating gust of heated air continues to flow through the necrophidii, blasting dust and small shards of bone off of the twin creatures' skeletal frames while hindering their advance.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; failure results in becoming entangled for 1d4 rounds and a further 1d6 fire damage per round of entanglement as per the Entangling Exhalation feat.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Advancing cautiously towards the creatures Brindom moves to strike. Shield held high he thinks to protect his comarde, but little does he know Edmond stands dazed behind him.

[sblock=actions]
Standard Action; Attack on Defense w/club +2 to hit; dmg 1d6
Move Action; whatever neded to attack closest Necro[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 40/41 (did I recieve the +9 hp also?)
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 5/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2009)

The necrophidii halt their advance up the stairs, struggling against the lingering windstorm. Brindom steps forwards, blocking the creature's lunges with his shield, managing to crack a few bones with his club in response. The rear creature, its progress blocked, continues its sinuous dance, drawing in the wills of Brindom and Dj'hân, but the two are so focussed on pressing the assault that they are not affected. Manachan, meanwhile, has been occupied with cranking and loading his crossbow and so is not even watching the creature. Finally he raises his crossbow, to discover that Brindom blocks an easy shot.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân's fire attack does 2 damage, both necros fail their Reflex saves.
Brindom attack 14+2=16, hits for 3 damage.
Necro #1 attacks Brindom and misses.
Necro #2 performs dance of death, Brindom and Dj'hân both make their Will save. If figured a 50% chance that Manachan would be watching - he wasn't.

So to next round:
Edmond still dazed. This is a mental effect, not a physical paralysis, so he can't make any Knowledge checks - he's too busy thinking "Ooh, dancing snakes!"

Brindom has crossbow ready, can fire but will take firing into melee penalty.

After that, Dj'hân, Brindom and then the necrophidii again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2009)

Manachan quickly aims and fires, trying to squeeze in a shot around Brindom that will be effective. As soon as he gets the shot off he drops the crossbow and moves to Edmond's side, spinning him around, shaking him roughly and shouting at him.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC: Dora is out of the hospital and happily plays at home  She's still taking Tamiflu, but is otherwise safe. So, I'm back and Edmond may come out of his daze  We had a scare with her primary viral pneumonia as complicaton of the flu, but she's out of it now. Yay!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC: Great to hear  Neurotic!

Brindom heartened by the successful attack strikes again, but follishly let's his defenses down in his over confidence.

[sblock=actions]
 no map so I will not post a movement figure we have them wedge in the doorway
Standard action: attack same construct, club +2 to hit (did you forget the -4 for attacking on the defense last assault? if so add it to this one will equal out I think) damage: 1d6 [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC: Very happy to hear that your daughter is feeling better Neurotic. Huzzah! 

Dj'hân closes his eyes to avoid growing distracted by the serpentine movements of the necrophidii, confident that he has the two stationary targets squarely centered within the line of his sirocco. The urchin continues his tempestuous assault on the twin skeletal creatures; slowly reducing the pair to dust and ash with his desiccating wind.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; +1d6 fire damage for last round's entangling exhalation.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 25, 2009)

OOC: Neurotic - good news!

Manachan fires off a crossbow bolt, aiming past Brindom but fails to hit anything other than the wall. Dj'hân continues to pour on the heat, searing some of the bones of the necrophidii black. Brindom trades blows with the lead necrophidius, blocking its attempts to bite him with his shield, but failing to land a solid hit in return. Meanwhile the rear necrophidius, with nowhere to go, continues to dance. Dj'hân has his eyes shut, Manachan and Brindom are not paying much attention, and their minds are perhaps becoming used to the hypnotic swaying.

Manachan grabs Edmond, spins him around and tries to shake some sense into him. Remarkably, the tactic works. Edmond's focus returns as he shakes off the mind-numbing effect.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan crossbow attack: 5+3-4=4, miss.
Dj'hân's fire attack: 2d6=7 damage. Lead nec saves, rear fails. Plus 1d6=2 damage to both.
Brindom club attack 6+2=8, miss.
Nec 1 bit attack on Brindom, miss.
Nec 2, dance of death. Manachan Will save 12+8=120, Brindom Will save 12+6=18, both save.

Manachan move action to wake Edmond, I'll give him another Will save for that - Edmond Will save 8+3=11, enough to restore him to normal, but it costs his action for next round.

Next round:
Edmond - waking up.
Manachan
Majenko (hiding)
Dj'hân
Brindom
Necrophidii

Remebered to attach the map this time - except Manachan should be in the same space as Dj'hân.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2009)

Manachan sees life return to his friend's eyes and casts about for an effective action.

_I can't get to them to fight hand to hand, and I'm not sure my_ Heavenly Fire _will be effective - they may not be evil. Guess it's back to the crossbow._

Action swiftly follows thought, and the Aasimar returns to his crossbow and begins cranking again.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 25, 2009)

His eyes squeezed shut, the tiny urchin slowly raises his trembling arms towards the necrophidii as if to force even more of the ceaseless wind towards the skeletal targets.

OOC: 30-ft line of fire; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; possibly with +1d6 fire damage for the ongoing entangling exhalation feat effect.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2009)

Seeing that he is fighting alone and not knowing why, Brindom takes one more swing before backing towards his new friends for support.

[sblock=ooc]
I seem to be blocking the road for the true warriors, so 5' step up and back (other side of the table)
Standard action: Attack with club, +2 to hit; dmg 1d6
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2009)

As Manachan cranks his crossbow, Dj'hân pours on the heatstorm. Bones char and crack under the onslaught. Brindom steps back, smashing his club down on the skull of the lead necrophidius. The creature falls apart onto the floor. The second necrophidius slithers into the room, rattling over the shards of its fallen partner. It lunges for the nearest target -Brindom - sinking its fangs into his leg but only just puncturing his armour.

[sblock=OOC]
Manachan: load crossbow
Majenko: stay out of trouble
Dj'hân: fire attack 2d6=4 damage, plus 1d6=3 damage ongoing.
Brindom: Club attack 18+2=20, hit for 1 damage but enough to destroy nec #1.
Nec#2: move and bite Brindom, hits for 1 damage. Brindom makes Fort save.

Next round initiative:
Edmond
Manachan
Majenko
Dj'hân
Brindom
Necrophidius
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2009)

Angry, more at himself then at constructs, Edmond recovers his wits and swings Deathwail on the Necrophidius, almost instinctively, cutting it in half.
Attack ((1d20+7=26); Damage (2d4+6=10)


"I'm sorry, Brindom, I should have recognized them before they started swaying. Are you alright?" he claps Brindom on the shoulder

Edmond also tries to remember stories of skeletal snakes while he was living in the gutter with his parents or while with Lamm
Arcana; Local (1d20+8=13, 1d20+8=11)


OOC destroying the snake: little assumption here, since it received quite a beating already. I'll retcon the post if it is not enough damage to destroy it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2009)

The last necrophidius falls soundlessly. In the lull after battle, the Dead Warrens seem quiet and peaceful.

[sblock=OOC]
Just enough damage to destroy it. Edmond doesn't recall anything about these creatures - they're certainly not common to the underworld of Korvosa.

To recap the situation:

You have half of the Shoanti you came to find.

Thing the Otyugh is probably stuck in the cave where you found him, and unlikely to be a problem.

You have three derro captive and tied, currently unconscious.

There is probably at least a fourth derro, if not more, in the door down the skull corridor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 30, 2009)

"Are those derro tied up securely? Can we go forward, clean this place up and then ask questions? I'm loosing patience with this place."

Edmond asks in disturbing monotone, while his hands grip Deathwail in white knuckled grip and his eyes smolder, fixed at the hall from where necrophidii came.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2009)

"I am alright and ready to finish this." Brindom says in reply to Edmond's remarkes.

The young warrior-priest not as enthusiastic as we was moments before encountering slime monsters and little blue men, still manages a smile.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 1, 2009)

Dj'hân gestures towards the bound derro. _"That one is shackled but those two I tied up with some rope; take a look for yerself. Maybe you should gag em too so they don't start yelling or something when they wake up."_

Seeing that the coast is clear, the camouflaged pseudodragon crawls out from beneath the table where he'd taken cover from the necrophidii. He looks poignantly at the urchin as something silently passes between them. _"Majenko says that the skulls in the corridor downstairs spit some sort of acid at em when he was skulkin around down there; he don't know if it'll happen again to us. I doubt it; it sounds magical to me and it's prolly used up now. He says that the hall goes to the left and that there's a closed door with a blue light at the far end on the right."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2009)

Dj'hân's bonds on the derro seem secure, but anyone who wants to can add to them if they wish - there are several leather straps available in this room.

You move down the skull corridor with no further occurence. The door at the far right end is closed, but blue derro light glows through the cracks. There is no sound beyond.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmond takes lead again, anxious to finish this.

He quickly motions for Brindom to stand next to him and mimics shouldering the door. He points at Dj'ahn at one spot behind them and blows, while showing Manachan that same place pointing at his crossbow.

He raises his eyebrows waiting for aknowledgement.

Oh, and majenko is free to fly above and enter the room whenever he sees fit.

[sblock=Tactics Discussion]
yes, I realize we might enter in crossbow cross-fire...but Edmond is called Deathwish with reason  If you can pull some 'stop missiles' trick do it now.

Edmond will crash the door and cover the room with color spray if there is group of opponents.

Maybe Manachan and Brindom to switch places, I didn't control their relative strengths, just the fact that Brindom carries heavy armor...

Thoughts?

Oh, and Brindom and Dj'ahn should keep healing at hand  Brindom might 'hold' Cure Minor Wounds to immediately stabilize someone if we fall in potential barrage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2009)

Manachan follows Edmond's lead, standing ready with loaded crossbow.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 5, 2009)

Brindom nods and takes his spot, shield held at the ready and cudgel gripped firmly in hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2009)

The door slams open into a large room devoid of any (obvious) inhabitants. Two tables laden with alchemical gear stand in the middle of the room, the right-hand one leans on a shoddily-repaired leg. Three cauldrons stand on the far wall, the right-most one standing amidst a greasy spillage that shows signs of ineffectual wiping.

To the right, a short corridor ends in a boarded-over door. On the right-end of the far wall, a dug corridor leads deeper into the Dead Warrens.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2009)

Dj'hân, standing behind Edmond as directed, cringes at the sound of the door bursting open. _"Couldn't you, ya know, just push the door open gently? It'd be good to be quiet-like if we can so we don't let everybody know we're coming..."_ With that, the halfling urchin moves tentatively past the tangle of legs to enter the seemingly vacant room.

[sblock=Dr Simon]Having stayed behind in the workroom to keep an eye on the derro prisoners, Majenko begins to grow restless. The pseudodragon shifts his coloration and stealthily pads into the narrow tunnel leading north out of the workroom. Arriving at the fork, the camouflaged dragon uses his darkvision and blindsense to survey all of the branching tunnels.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2009)

Majenko discovers a small network of narrow passages, but they don't lead anywhere you haven't already been. From the inside, the secret doors that lead into the ossuary pit and the skull corridor are obvious.

OOC: Majenko shouldn't be in the skull corridor on the attached map but I forgot to change it.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

Brindom quickly and quietly searches the room as he makes his way to the dug out tunnel. "I'll watch this," he says gesturing towards the tunnel. "You all should look there." he adds pointing toward the door with his cudgel.

[sblock=ooc] Don't want to take the party lead but Brindom is feeling more confident after every little skrimish and wanted it to show. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2009)

Although tempted to poke around the connecting rooms a bit longer, the lone pseudodragon dutifully returns to the upper workroom so as to attentively guard the three bound derro.

In the lower workroom, Dj'hân pauses on the threshold, turns to his towering companions and holds a finger up to his lips. Then, cautiously, the tiny urchin moves into the room while taking cover behind the various furnishings. Arriving at the juncture of the eastern tunnel and southern hallway, Dj'hân pauses to carefully survey both from hiding.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 9, 2009)

Just little retcon:
"Yes, Dj'ahn, I allowed my anger and frustration to get better of me. I'll hold my fires in check until I need my magic. Let's hope we didn't make things harder of us."

Edmond falls silent, looks into the room and then quickly lowers the content of rickety table on the floor or nearby benches.

"Just in case there is fight here, we don't need unknown substances splattered all over us."

He then waits for Majenko and Dj'ahn's report


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 11, 2009)

The tunnel is roughly dug from the heavy subsoil, as have all rooms and tunnels so far except for the ossuary, the skull corridor and the room you are currently in.

It leads away into darkness, narrowing shortly after leaving this room. Sounds, that might be voices, echo strangely and distantly from down this tunnel.

The other corridor is more carefully hewn and faced with peeling plaster. It ends in a door that has been haphazardly boarded over. There is no noise discernable from this direction.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 13, 2009)

Dj'hân soon abandons all pretense of stealth seeing as how his companions have entered the room, are chatting and are moving the furnishings about. Still, once he's taken a closer look at the door, he turns to address his large companions in whispered tones. The urchin jerks a thumb over his shoulder to indicate the short hallway behind him. _"Don't see that anything will go in or out a that door without a bit a work first. You want ta stay here and quiet while I go poke around tha tunnel there?"_

OOC: Assuming there are no objections, Dj'hân will advance slowly, cautiously and stealthily along the darkened tunnel alone. The urchin will tightly grasp his magic Dj'hân-o-lantern in a closed fist so as to only shed enough light to avoid stumbling in the dark. Low-light vision, Perception +6 and Stealth +13; taking 10 if possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2009)

"Dj'hân before you go," the cleric whispers laying a hand on the urchin's shoulder. "Erastil watch over you." he prays and a light blue glow forms around Dj'hân, then dissaptes leaving him feel more certain of his actions.

[sblock=actions]
Standard Action: Touch of Good = You can touch a creature as a standard action, granting a sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier. So you could add +1 to your move silently or hide check before heading down the corridor.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 40/41 (did I recieve the +9 hp also?)
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2009)

[sblock=Dj'hân]
Dj'hân stealthily and carefully makes his way down the tunnel. Further on there seems to be derro-light again, but the turns in the tunnel means that the blue glow doesn't shed any of its radiance on Dj'hân.

Rounding a corner in the tunnel, he practically walks into a derro, stood waiting with a crossbow in its hand at a T-junction in the tunnel. Dj'hân and the derro seem equally as startled to see the other there, but Dj'hân recovers his wits slightly faster as the derro stands there gibbering in its strange language.

[sblock=OOC]
Dj'hân Perception 10+6+1=17, Stealth 10+23+1=24.

Both Dj'hân and the derro beat each others Perception scores with their Stealth scores, so they are practically on top of each other, in adjacent squares.

Dj'hân has the initiative. 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 16, 2009)

OOC: Heh. I wonder if two hiding characters could actually pass by each other unawares.

Startled, the child lets out a barely audible _"Eep!"_ before turning and veritably flying back out of the tunnel where he collides with Brindom's legs. As if stirred by his panicked flight, the air begins to swirl around the urchin.

OOC: Move action to move backwards along the tunnel 30-ft. Standard action to ready to blast the derro with a desiccating sirocco if he appears in the tunnel. Hopefully the derro will give chase without thinking and stumble into an impromptu ambush. 15-ft cone of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; entangling exhalation feat)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2009)

The derro gives an "Eep!" noise of its own. Dj'hân hears the "thwong" of a crossbow behind him, and the thud as the bolt hits the wall. When he reaches the room with the big people he turns to see if he is being followed, but it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 16, 2009)

Getting ahold of himself, the panicked guttersnipe stammers out a quick report up at Brindom. _"D-derro. There's a derro with a crossbow in the tunnel, maybe ten yards in."_

OOC: Continuing to ready.

––––––––––––––––––––––––

Meanwhile, stuck alone in the upper workroom, the pseudodragon grows restless. After checking to make certain that the three derro aren't secretly fidgeting with their bonds, Majenko begins sniffing around the room's furnishings in search of something interesting.

OOC: Searching the room and its contents thoroughly. Taking 20.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Brindom steadies himself after being "waylaid" by Dj'hân. "He didn't hurt you did he?" he asks as he inspects the lad for any wounds. Seeing everything is o.k. with Dj'hân, Brindom looks to Edmond and Manachan "Any ideals?" he asks.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 17, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "He didn't hurt you did he?"



_"He *shot* at me!"_ Dj'hân answers incredulously.


HolyMan said:


> "Any ideals?"



 The urchin holds up a hand to motion towards the tunnel.
_"Umm... Stop him before he reloads or tells his buddies we're here?"_


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] If I was playing a warrior type I would Total Defense my character and head in but Brindom (thought trained to fight) doesn't think that way he takes direction more often then not and he has had his "leader outburst" for the day LOL. If he knew group tactics he'd have someone go in behind him and shoot from distance while he was on Total Defense (AC24 not to shabby) in front of them. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2009)

Manachan loads his crossbow and prepares to go in.

[sblock=OOC]He's not really a battle leader either - not too bad with the social stuff,and a decent enough support fighter right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2009)

"Wasting time! C'monn Dj'ahn! Everyone!"

Edmond straightens the moment little halfling comes flying back, and charges by his talking companions.

Run in the tunnel, hope I manage before Derro reloads, hit with prismatic spray if in range, otherwise run after it and trip when in range (use touch of fatigue on attack to stop Derro from running)

[sblock=OOC]I'm heading out for the weekend, firm has 'christmass teambuilding' event and probably won't have 'net access. As you can see by my slowed posting, I have my work laid out for me and it will last through January. I hope I'll resume posting more often after that. NPC Edmond as needed to keep the game moving
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad for Edmond's decisive action, Dj'hân follows the holy warrior back into the tunnel without hesitation.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

Likewise glad for the battle leadership of his friend, Manachan moves down the hall with his crossbow at the ready. As soon as he comes in sight of the Derro he aims and shoots.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 18, 2009)

A little slower to react than the others Brindom joins the group by bringing up the rear. He shakes with excitment as the adrenaline rushes once more through his body.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmass everyone !


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 8, 2010)

Charging down the tunnel, Edmond runs straight into the derro's ambush and recieves a crossbow bolt depp in his shoulders for his troubles. Having fired, the derro turns and flees deeper into the Warrens.

Edmond lashes out with a colour spray spell but the colours seems to wash over the fleeing derro like water off a duck's back. Manachan has time to fire his crossbow, hitting the little blue creature in the back before it dodges around a corner out of sight.

To the right, the tunnel opens into a larger room, lit by rushlight. A stocky humanoid figure with a grossly distorted head, like rolls of flab drooping down over its face, lumbers towards you.

"Cabbagehead smash you!" it growls. Apart from a leather apron over its blubbery flesh, the creature seems unarmed.

[sblock=OOC]
Derro: attack on Edmond, hits for 8 damage. Edmond makes Fortitude save.

Edmond: Cast colour spray, caster level check 10+3=13, fails.

Manachan: crossbow vs. derro, 14+3=17, hit for 9 damage.

The derro is out of sight before the other two can react. The new creature is probably an ogrekin, a deformed and degenerate half-ogre.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 8, 2010)

OOC: How did he reload so fast? Quick load?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 8, 2010)

OOC: Repeating crossbow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2010)

Manachan puts his crossbow away and steps toward Cabbagehead, raising his arms and placing one foot slightly forward (classic _Muay Thai_ stance). He mutters a few quick syllables under his breath, and one of his hands erupts in pale blue fire.

"Someone should watch our backs - the Derro may return, or he may have friends."

[sblock=Actions]Prepare _Chill Touch_, to be discharged on regular unarmed attack (so it will be vs. Cabbagehead's regular rather than touch AC, and will do unarmed damage in addition to the spell). Step forward to enter combat with the creature. When it's Manachan's turn to attack he'll _not_ use Flurry of Blows, so his TH will be +3.

Manachan's Mage Armor lasts for three hours, so I _think_ it's still in effect - making his own AC 20.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 33/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2010)

Raising his shield up before him, Brindom moves cautiously to the tunnel the derro ran down. He takes up a postion to watch should the little beasty return.

[sblock=actions]
Standard Action: Total Defense (+4 AC)
Move Action: Move to block the tunnel the derro went down
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 40/41
AC: 24 T: 17 FF: 21
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2010)

Bolstered by his companion's resolve, Dj'hân heads back into the tunnel in pursuit of the derro. Skipping swiftly along the ground and stirring the air with his passage, the tiny urchin deftly moves through the forest of legs to follow the left hand tunnel down which the derro is fleeing.

OOC: Assuming he catches sight of the creature, Dj'hân will unleash a dessicating sirocco on the derro; 15-ft cone of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half; entangling exhalation feat.

––––––––––––––––––––––––

The restless pseudodragon continues sniffing around the workroom's furnishings in search of something interesting.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2010)

Manachan steps up to "Cabbagehead", and the deformed ogrekin swings a meaty fist at the aasimar. 

"Rolth give me big reward for your pretty head!" he says.

Although it looks lumbering, the ogrekin is faster than you might expect, and Manachan realises that it is more skillful at unarmed fighting than he first expected, as the fist connects with him for a powerful, bone-crunching result.

Taking position behind Manachan, Edmond hooks Cabbaghead's feet from under him with Deathwail, and Manachan takes advantage of his foe's prone state to deliver a counterstrike. Cabbagehead howls as the blue energy crackles into him.

In the other direction, Dj'hân darts through his companions to where Brindom has taken up a defensive stance. The little urchin seems to skip above the ground at great speed as a swirl of winds surrounds him. Catching sight of his foe, Dj'hân sends the winds surging forwards, and it feels to him as if he gently drops down to the floor as he does so. Strange.

The derro howls as the burning air surges around it. Pulling a lever on its strange crossbow, it laboriously turns and fires. Although buffeted by winds, the bolt hits Dj'hân, the force nearly knocking the boy off his feet. He is tougher than his tiny size would suggest, however.

[sblock=OOC]
Actions this round (in initiative order)

Brindom: Full defence

Cabbagehead: Fist attack on Manachan, hits for 8 damage (lethal - he has Improved Unarmed Strike).

Dj'hân: Move after derro and use cone of fire. 6 damage, Reflex save fails. Note that Dj'hân would not make the distance on foot so again I took some liberties and assumed that he flew, even if he didn't realise it, as when he fled from the skeletons.

Edmond: Trip attack with Deathwail, 20+7=27, success. Cabbagehead falls (No action from Neurotic, I took the liberty of using a favourite tactic)

Manachan: Unarmed strike on Cabbagehead, 20+3=23 (vs. prone), hits. Confirm 10+3=13, no critical. Damage 1d6=2 from fist plus 1d6=4 from spell for 6 total. Cabbagehead makes Fort save.

Derro: (entangled). Ready and fire crossbow at Dj'hân, hits for 5 damage, plus poison. Dj'hân Fort save 3+6=9, fail, lose 1 Str. Note, I'm using Pathfinder poison rules, which means that you need to make a save every round or continue to lose points. One successful save halts the process.

Majenko is still searching the room, I'll give you results when the fight is over but he's not found anything exciting yet.

Those darker areas in the room behind Cabbagehead are pits, by the way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 12, 2010)

OOC: Thanks for 20 altough it would be way more effective with damage attack I wont' complain.

Edmond steps aside and pierces giants side.

[sblock=Actions]
If possible step to the left on Manachan right side (it's kind of semi-blocked square) if not, no matter, that's what the reach is for 

If prone: Power attack on prone target (1d20+8=15, 2d4+12=18)

If the giant is not prone, use regular attack (but damage is 'only' 12)

Opportunity attack if giants stands up:
Opportunity attack (1d20+7=10, 2d4+6=11)

Bah! Can I let you roll in the future ?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Thanks for 20 altough it would be way more effective with damage attack I wont' complain.




If it's any consolation, I rolled a confirm roll anyway and it failed


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2010)

Manachan tries to follow up on his advantage with two more quick blows.

[sblock=OOC]Flurry of Blows at Cabbagehead. Take AoO if he tries to stand as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 25/33     AC: 16*  AC(T): 16*  AC(FF): 13*
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

   *Current AC: 20 (T: 16, FF: 17)

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (6/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2010)

Seeing Dj'hân take the hit from the crossbow enrages Brindom. The young warrior forgets all about tactics and keeeping up a good defense as he blindly charges in. "You blue demon! I won't let you hurt a friend!" he shouts swinging at the creature.

[sblock=actions]
Charge the derro if possible if not standard move then attack
Attack with club +2 to hit (+4 on charage) dmg = 1d6
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 40/41
AC: 20(18 on charge) T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2010)

OOC: I used the words "skipping swiftly along the ground" to mean that Dj'hân was effectively flying to catch up with the derro. So, good call. 

Thrown into the wall behind him by the force of the crossbow bolt's impact, Dj'hân cries out in surprise. Then, sobbing like the young child that he is, the halfling boy calls out incredulously at the derro _"You... you *SHOT* me!..."_ Dj'hân's normally cherubic features suddenly contort into a grimace of infantile rage as, between sniffles, the boy unleashes a particularly violent gust of bone chilling wind at the already burning derro.

OOC: 15-ft cone of cold; 2d6 damage; Ref DC 14 half. Derro suffers an additional 1d6 fire damage from last round's effect.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2010)

Brindom charges past Dj'hân and brings his club down squarely on the head of the derro. As the little creature raises its arms to defend itself, Dj'hân unleashes a blast of icy wind (that seems like a cool breeze to Brindom). Letting out a high pitched squeal, the blue creature is wrung between fire and ice, and drops to the ground, lifeless.

Cabbagehead raises one arm above its grossly deformed head as it rises to its feet. Deathwail sinks twice into the rubbery flesh without leaving a mark. Manachan hammers blows onto the creature, which it largely ignores, staggering upright again and raising meaty fists with an evil grin on its ugly face.

"Cabbagehead too strong for you," it laughs.

[sblock=OOC]
Brindom: club charge on derro 16+4=20, hit for 5 damage.

Cabbagehead: stand from prone.

Dj'hân: ice wind 2d6=7, plus fire entabglement 1d6=1. Derro is dying.

Edmond: AoO misses. Main attack misses.

Manachan: AoO 18+3=21, hit for 1d6=4 damage. Flurry of blows 6+2=8, miss and 17+2=19, miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 12, 2010)

"Back on the ground, beast!"

Deathwail sparks as Edmond channels his magic through the weapon and pulls the hook back after stab.

Trip with channel Shocking Grasp (1d20+9=23, 3d6=17)

OOC: damage is lightning


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Seeing the derro fall, Dj'hân clambers to his feet as he pulls his liripoop off his head to retrieve the staff of curing nestled inside. Gingerly the urchin prods his wound with the staff's tip while chocking back sobs.

OOC: Use Magic Device +7 to activate the wand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2010)

The angelic monk moves quickly to a position to take advantage of the presence of allies, and fires off another quick jab and a strike with a knee.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to try to flank with Edmond, Flurry of Blows.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2010)

Turning from the unconsious derro, Brindom asks Dj'hân "You going to be alright for a minute? It sounds like the others could use some help." He waits for the little urchin's nod before joining the fight against Cabbagehead.

[sblock=actions]
Probably will be a double move for me to get from the derro to the other room. My movement being 20'.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 40/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Tears streaming down his face, Dj'hân nods dutifully up at Brindom while sniffling. _"S'okay. I'll keep watch back here."_

OOC: Dj'hân tries to hide as he glances down the tunnel ahead.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2010)

Cabbagehead lashes out at Manachan again, landing another heavy blow with his deformed fists. Before Manachan can react, Edmond reaches past him with Deathwail and hooks the feet of the ogrekin from under him again. As Cabbagehead falls, lightning erupts from the glaive and the ogrekin spasms horribly before lying still, smoke rising from his stiffened corpse.

In the stillness after battle, you hear the sound of something moving in one of the pits.

[sblock=OOC]
7 damage to Manachan.

Edmond's shocking grasp damage is enough to kill Cabbagehead in one go.

Dj'hân UMD 4+7=11, not enough to activate the wand. It is dark further down the tunnel, which looks like it leads deeper into the catacombs. There is no sign of anything else approaching.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 13, 2010)

Alone in the darkened tunnel, the guttersnipe gently prods his bleeding wound again while suppressing a shudder.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 13, 2010)

Late for the fight but in time to help, Brindom moves over to Manachan. "You al-alright Manachan?" he asks hesistantly. "I--I can heal you if you want, that last blow looked like it hurt." Still not use to the apperance of the other-worldly man Brindom looks nervous around the golden warrior.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

"I find myself . . . somewhat dismayed . . . at Cabbagehead's strength. If you have any healing magic for me I'd appreciate it. I heard a wail from the hallway - is our young friend all right? If not, I could perhaps do a little to ease his pain."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2010)

"Dj'hân is hiding in the hall, he took a crossbow bolt to the shoulder. I saw him with his healing wand that he used on me he should be alright, I'll check on him next." Brindom says to Manachan. The young cleric then lays a hand on his shoulder and prays to Erastil to heal his friend. 
[sblock=actions]
Spontaneous Cast Cure Serious Wounds (trade out for Restoration,Lesser)
Heal for = 10 points
Roll Lookup
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stats] 
HP: 40/41
AC: 20 T: 13 FF: 17
CMB: +1
Speed: 20'
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +5

[/sblock]




[sblock=Spells]Orisons: Mending, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic
1st lvl: Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, + Protection from Evil
2nd lvl: Restoration,Lesser, Hold Person, + Shield Other
Abilities:
Channel Energy(living): 3/5 (2d6)
Calming Touch: 5/5
Touch of Good: 4/5 [/sblock][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

"Thank you, my friend. That's much better." Manachan rolls and stretches his shoulders for a moment, testing the healing, then heads down the hall to find Dj'hân. On sighting the weeping youth, he speaks gently.

"I can perhaps help with this - a little at least."

If he gives consent, Manachan will use a bolt of Celestial Fire, healing him for (1d6+3=6) points.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 28/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (5/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 16, 2010)

"It seems my fate in this graveyard is to be pincushion" comments Edmond showing the bolt protruding through his arm, his voice impassive.

He offers it to Brindom for minstration steeling himself for the pain he knows follows pulling the bolt out.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] I forgot you got hit too I should have used a channeling on everyone.  What are your current HP stats for Edmond I am down to one cure light. I was going to save my Shield Other for the main battle as it is a domain spell and can't be swapped out. [/sblock]

[sblock=edit] I checked my character I also have two potions cure light (1d8+1) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2010)

When Manachan returns to the site of the battle with Cabbagehead, he notices that Edmond is injured as well. Once more, he focuses his will and a ray of healing energy connects the two of them.

[sblock=OOC]Celestial Fire on Edmond as well (1d6+3 Healing). Sorry Dr. Si - I forgot you prefer to roll and went ahead and rolled the one for Dj'hann.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 28/33     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+07

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD:+13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
Nunchaku                +3        1d6            20/x2     +2 Flurry of Blows
                                                           +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +3        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30') (4/7 per Day)
        (Damage vs. Evil, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips                    First Level (2/4 per Day)
    * Prestidigitation          * Chill Touch
    * Read Magic                * Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2010)

OOC: No worries, I don't mind if people _do_ roll, particularly for something like that.

With the demise of the derro and Cabbagehead, things seem quite in this part of the Warrens for now. From down one of the pits comes a woman's voice, faint.

"Hello?"

[sblock=OOC]
I rolled 1d6+3=9 damage healed on Edmond by Manachan.
The damage healed on Dj'hân is enough to restore him, plus Dj'hân makes his next Fortitude save against the poison. He is well hidden in the passage, so unless he makes himself clear to Manachan he might well pass him by.

Meanwhile, Majenko finds nothing of great interest in the stirge room. There is some straw for the bottom of the stirge cages, otherwise little else. The body strapped to the table looks to be an old derelict, with matted hair and beard and a wizened, bruised body that has seen harsh treatment. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 18, 2010)

OOC: Assuming that his second attempt to use the wand of curing failed, Dj'hân will gladly accept Manachan's offer of aid.

The urchin wipes away his tears. _"Thanks"_ Dj'hân replaces the staff into his liripoop and then takes advantage of the respite to scout stealthily a little ways along the north-western tunnel. On his way back to report he'll likewise glance down what appears to be a small easterly tunnel as well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2010)

Ambrus said:


> OOC: Assuming that his second attempt to use the wand of curing failed, Dj'hân will gladly accept Manachan's offer of aid.




OOC: Oops, I had that on the list and forgot to roll. I just checked, and it didn't work.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2010)

We've crept up on 1000+ posts.

Time for a new thread, everyone over here!


----------

